# **ROFR Thread 2015 January-June** Please read 1st post for instructions



## that's nice

Thank you to the people in the past who have created and maintained the ROFR thread. It is a great resource to prospective buyers and gives a real world estimate of DVC resale pricing. Thank you to lovin'fl who ran the last ROFR thread. It was set up in a very easy to read and follow format. I hope she doesn't mind but I am going to steal her first post! I will volunteer through June '15.. 


*IF YOUR CONTRACT WAS SENT FOR ROFR OR IF YOU PASSED ROFR* feel free to add your info in this thread. As of (3/24/14) I will not add if your contract hasn't at least been sent. *PLEASE FOLLOW THE FORMAT LISTED BELOW. If you do not follow this list, I cannot add your information to the chart.* 

I want to list: price/pt, _total cost (include price/pt plus closing you pay, mf you pay and admin fee if you pay for a grand total)_, number of points, resort, use year (UY) and how many '13, '14, '15 and '16 points it comes with...then post when it went to ROFR and when you get results (come back and post date and result...like on the other thread).  


Price/pt-total cost (see above paragraph)-# of pts-resort-UY-pts it comes with-when sent, when passed or taken

IF YOUR POST DOESN'T FOLLOW THIS EXAMPLE, YOUR INFO WILL *NOT* BE ADDED!

Example: that's nice---$60-$16,937-250-SSR-Dec-51/'13, 250/'14, 250/'15, 250/'16-sent 1/2, passed 1/27 (*cut and paste this to your post and change to your own info...please*).



You may include other details in your post, more specific details, if you like. But, also, please cut and paste the above example and then input your own data.  I will copy to list in this first post.  I am looking for any folks who, either, went to ROFR or got results on ROFR in the month of January '15 and forward even if you are in other thread already (just re-post here if you like).  I will update (almost) daily.  

Here is a link to old ROFR list threads: 
January 2013- June 2013 ROFR List (goto bottom of pg 161)
July 2013- December 2013 ROFR List
January 2014-June 2014 ROFR List
July 2014-December 2015 ROFR List


----------



## that's nice

*PASSED* 
*AKV:*
squirrel4569—$78-$13488-160-AKV-Mar-0/’14,160/’15,160/’16-sent 12/12, passed 01/05
beer dave---$80-$9,055-100-AKV-Sep, 100/14, 100/15, 100/16, sent 12/30, passed 1/20
mjmsp111---$81-$17,010-210-AKV-Dec- 190/'13, 210/'14, 210/'15, 210/'16-sent 01/01, passed 1/24
pangyal- $65-$19,800-300-AKL-June-0/'13, 300/'14, 300/'15, 300/'16-sent 1/5, passed 1/28
ldo $81--$14,452-160-AKV-Dec-160/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-sent 1/2, passed 1/28
fizbobunny---$85-$6,743-75-AKV-Dec-0/'14, 0/'15, 75/'16-sent 01/08, 2/2
dobermanlover99---$83-$16,600-200-AKL-Jun-344/'15, 200/'16,-sent 1/15, passed 02/11
jcandrews---$76-$21,140-250-AKV-Dec-0/'14, 248/'15, 250/'16-sent 1/16, passed 2/11
DWorldOrBust---$76-$16,787-200-AKV-DEC-78/'14, 200/'15,sent 1/21, passed 2/16
5 Mickey Fans---$81-$12,960-160-AKV-Apr-116/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16, sent 1/23, passed 2/16
J-Akers---$65-$10,400-160-AKV-Dec-1/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-sent 1/29, passed 2/20
graychef---$77-$12,320-160-AKV-Jun-55/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16, sent 01/26, passed 2/24
LetsGoToo---$79-$13,245-150-AKL-Dec- 0/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 2/4, passed 2/24
LetsGoToo---$74-$26,296-320-AKL-Dec-44/'13, 320/'14, 320/'15, 320/'16-sent 2/18, passed 2/26
Fishinfrank---$76-$15,302-AKV-Dec- 0/'14, 180/'15, 180/'16-sent 2/1, passed 2/26
LetsGoToo---$74-$26,296-320-AKL-Dec-44/'13, 320/'14, 320/'15, 320/'16-sent 2/18, passed 2/26
ThisIsJason---$80--$12,800-160-AKV-Dec-0/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-sent 2/6, passed 3/3
cricket_99---$79-$14,132-160-AKV-Jun-0/'13, 11/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-sent 2/8, passed 3/5
B16crx---$77-$15400-200-AKV-apr-11/'14, 93/'15, 200/'16-sent 2/10, passed 3/9
Mathed101---$77-$12,320-160-AKV-Mar, 0/14, 93/15, 160/16, sent 2/11, passed 3/9
Mathed101---$77-$12,320-160-AKV-Mar, 0/14, 93/15, 160/16, sent 2/11, passed 3/9
spgoad---$82-$8,200-100-AKV-Dec-0/'13, 92/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16-sent 2/10, passed 3/13
favDisney---$78-$12,266-150-AKV-OCT-0/'13, 125/'14, 17/'15, 150/'16-sent 2/15, passed 3/13
Hogzilla---$81-$16,200-200-AKV-Aug-200/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 3/1, passed 3/24
Shadedaces---$84-$9,086-100-AKV-Aug-100/'15, 100/'16, 100/'17-sent 3/2, passed 3/26
Htide---$82-$19,960-220-AKV-Feb-220/'14, 220/'15, 220/'16-sent 3/14, Passed 4/11
hscbikes---$84-$9,460-100-AKV-Sept- 100/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16 -sent 3/20, passed 4/14
Disney_Brit---$84-$13,440-160-AKL-Dec-144/'13, 160/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-sent 3/17, passed 4/13
tarheelblue8853---$76-$9,500-125-AKV-April- 0/'14, 250/'15, 125/'16 - sent 3/23, passed 4/24
GAVSMOMS---$78-$8,580-110-AKL-JUNE-0/'15, 110/'16-sent 3/28, passed 4/25
FSUSammy---$75-$15,000-200-AKV-Jun- 64/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 03/31, passed 4/27
~MandR~---$75-$13,500-180-AKV-Mar- 15/'14, 180/'15, 180/'16-sent 4/3, passed 5/4
okcarrie---$83-$14,772-160-AKL-Sep-28/13, 160/14, 160/15, 160/16 -sent 4/23, passed 5/18
BrittanyLynn---$78-$12,480-160-AKL-June-160/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16, -sent 5/1, passed 5/26
Hogzilla---$82.50-$16,500-200-AKV-Sep-200/'13, 200/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 4/20, passed 5/29
princesspipermommy---$77-$12,320-160-AKV-SEP-0/'13, 77/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-sent 5/6, passed 6/1
RaymOOOnd---$69-$13,800-200-AKV-Sep- 0/2015, 0/2016 - sent 5/19, passed 6/17
Cdqan---$77-$23,100-300-AKV-Jun-30/2015, 300/2016-Sent 5/28, passed 6/19
coastalhh---$87-$9,835-100-AKV-Aug- 0/'14 176/'15 ,100/'16 -sent 6/5, passed 6/29

*AUL:*
Kelly in VA-$105-$11,550-110-AUL-Jun 110/'14, 110/'15, 110/'16-sent 1/17, passed 2/11
diswitt---$105-$15600-140-AUL-Feb-0/'14, 0/'15, 140/'16-sent 1/24, passed 2/11
Erigeni5---$92-$23,000-250-AUL/Subsidized-Sep-4/'14, 250/'15, 250/'16-sent 1/22, passed 2/16
pamelaj---$100-$16,000-160-AUL-Feb-160/'15, 160/'16-sent 2/5, passed 3/3
mrharris03---$109-$19,082-160-AUL/subsidized-Mar-160/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-sent 3/8, passed 4/6
Lperd---$101-$-32,320-320-AUL-Aug-60/'13, 320/'14, 320/'15, 320/'16-sent 4/23, passed 5/18

*BCV:*
BeachClub7 ---$91-$31,850-350-BCV-Aug-350/'14, 350/'15, 350/'16- sent 1/2, passed 1/24
SARATOGA ROB---$75-$11,250-150-BCV-AUG-179/15, 150/16, sent 1/5, passed 1/26
yami7--$92-18,400-200-BCV-Feb.-05/'15, 200/'16-sent 1/11 passed 2/05
michelec69---$90-$18,000-200-BCV-AUG-203/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16 -sent 12/22, passed 2/11
AGP---$90-$23,729-250-BCV-Feb- 0/'14, 102/'15, 250/'16 - sent 1/29, passed 2/20
Ladylotus---$99-$10,800-100-BCV-Dec-100/13, 100/14, 100/15, 100/16 - sent 2/5, passed 3/2
GrumpyInPhilly---$96-$16,406-150-BCV-Feb-150/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 2/5, passed 3/2
djo---$95-$23,750-250 BCV-JUN-401/15, 250/16-sent 2/13, passed 3/10
NutmegDisFan---$97-$15,154-150-BCV-Aug-101/'15, 150/'16-sent 2/26, passed 3/24
BuzzyBelle---$99-$27,720-280-BCV-Feb-110/'14, 280/'15, 280/'16-sent 3/5, passed 4/1
4RKids --$92-$15,181-150-BCV-Aug- 83/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16 - sent 3/20, passed 4/17
SecretPoohLove---$105-$10,500-100-BCV-Jun-200/'15, 100/'16-sent 4/2, passed 4/27
Disneybex---$90-$9,000-100-BCV-Aug- 0/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16-sent 03/31, passed 4/28
forloveofmickey---$86.25-$34,500-400-BCV-Feb- 400/'15, 400/'16, 400/'17 ,-sent 4/2, passed 4/28
SomeImaginationHuh---$100-$16,395-150-BCV-Feb-150/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16 - sent 5/5, passed 6/1
roadtripper---$105-$15750-150-BCV-Feb-41/'15, 150/'16, 150/'17,-sent 5/5, passed 6/1

*BLT:*
bellapecas---$85-$17,000-200-BLT-Sept-0/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16 sent 12/21, passed 1/14
ncfanofdisney---$90-$19,535-200-BLT-Mar-200/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 12/19, passed 1/15
ncurley---$108-$21,600-200-BLT-Feb-200/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 12/23, passed 1/20
Cory0518---$101-$16,160-160-BLT-Aug-160/'15, 160/'16-sent 1/6, passed 1/28
KingLouis---$120-$3,000-25-BLT-Apr- 0/'15, 25/'16 - sent 1/5, passed 1/28
MNDisneyMommy---$101-$16,160-160-BLT-Aug-160/'15, 160/'16-sent 1/3, Passed 1/28
Niroc--$97-$20,370-210-BLT-Feb-0/'14-17/'15-210/'16-sent 1/7, passed 2/2
Txshadow---$100-$20,594-200-BLT-March-200/'15 200/'16-Sent 1/10, passed 2/2
Disney LOVE Travel--- $110-$11,980-100-BLT-FEB- 77/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16-sent 1/14, passed 2/6
Disneyhappy---$105-$16,800-160-BLT-Sept-162/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16 - sent 1/17, passed 2/16
specalkay---$102-$21,995-200-BLT-Sep-0/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 1/22, passed 2/15
Trl1717---$100-$39,100-391-BLT- Dec-0/'14, 309/'15, 390/'16, sent 1/21, passed 2/16
Goofyben---$94-$15,040-160-BLT-Feb , 0/'14, 15/'15, 160/'16-sent 1/24, passed 2/16
lolakat---$100-$12,984-125-BLT-Jun- 0/'14, 0/'15, 125/'16-sent 1/25, passed 2/20
NewDVCaddict---$108-$17,280-160-BLT-Aug-16/'13, 160/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-sent 1/29, passed 2/20
Figment4---$105-$16,800-160-BLT-FEB- 25/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-sent 1/30, passed 2/25
apv7---$102-$10,200-100-BLT-Sep-0/'15, 100/'16, 100/'17,-sent 2/6, passed 3/2
J-Akers---$90-$18,000-200-BLT-Dec-89/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 2/10, passed 3/9
BLT_2015 --- $88-$18,125-200-BLT-FEB-00/,14, 00/'15, 200/'16 sent 2/16, passed 3/13
mikelan6---$100-$16,000-160-BLT-Sep-160/'15, 160/'16-sent 2/11, passed 3/16
NicRic---$103-$23,175-225-BLT-Jun-0/'14, 37/'15, 225/'16-sent 02/19, passed 3/16
jazoberry---$96-$12,525-125-BLT-Mar- 0/'15, 52/'16, 125/'17- sent 2/23, passed 3/20
MouseyMin---$106-$10,600-100-BLT-FEB - 9/15, 100/16, 100/17 - sent 2/27, passed 3/25
KsgoingtoDisney!---$105-$18,143-160-BLT-Jun-8/'13, 83/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-sent 3/7, passed 4/3
holden--$110-$22,000-200-BLT-Apr-0/'13, 0/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 4/2, passed 4/24
3pletprincesses ---$85-$13,600-160-BLT-Feb-26/'15, 160/'16-sent 3/18, passed 4/21
Dcope24---$110-$17,600-160-BLT-Aug 0/'14, 121/'15, 160/'16-sent 4/16, passed 5/11
SecretPoohLove--$129-$7740-60-BLT-Jun-60/'15, 60/'16-sent 4/21, passed 5/16
disneychica18--$103.50-$22,630-200-BLT-Sept-0/''13, 161/'14,200/''15, 200/'16 sent 4/6, passed 5/26
SomeImaginationHuh---$115-$22,199-180-BLT-June- 180/'14, 180/'15, 180/'16- sent 4/30, passed 5/26
Boonesully---$107-$34,240-320-BLT-Dec-0/'13, 0/'14, 1/'15, 320/'16-sent 4/28, passed 5/26
ffwillie --- $114-$18,240-160-BLT-Sept-11/'13, 160/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16 sent 5/6, passed 6/1
pangyal---$115-$24645-200-BLT-Sep- 48/13, 200/14, 200/15, 200/16 sent 5/1, passed 6/8
michaelv---$106.50-$17,040-160-BLT-Feb 0/'15, 160/'16 -sent 5/18 passed 6/12
knobster --- $115-$24644-200-BLT-Jun-0/14, 185/15, 200/16 - sent 5/23, passed 6/18
jettagirl -- $109-$21,800-200-BLT- Sept 0/'14, 0/'15, 200/'16 - sent 5/30 passed 6/26
mhite2289 -- $108-$35,329-320-BLT-April 242/'14, 320/'15, 320/'16 - sent 6/2, passed 6/29

*BWV:*
lifegaardonduty---$75-$11,250-150-BWV-Aug-22/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 12/8 - passed 1/5
MarkinMA---$79-$23,700-300-BWV-Dec-300/'14, 300/'15, 300/'16 - sent 12/12, passed 1/5
lorajo---$79-$13,984,-170-BWV-Sep- 78/'14, 170/'15, 170/'16-sent 12/8, passed 1/5
CMNJ---$94-$6,404-60-BWV-APR-60/'14, 60/'15, 60/'16, sent 12/12, passed 1/6
Lurch---$90-$9,406-100-BWV-Dec-83/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16, 100/'17-sent 12/13, passed 1/6
bks9581---$74-$17,481.38-220-BWV-Feb-48/'14, 220/'15, 220/'16-sent 1/14, passed 1/23
steve04386---$79-$17,775-225-BWV-Feb-0/'13, 71/'14-banked, 225/'15, 225/'16-sent 12/30, passed 1/24
starryagain---$80-$13,395-150-BWV-Oct-0/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 1/4, passed 1/28
Aug16--$80-$20,000-250-BWV-Dec-44/'13, 250/'14, 250/'15, 250/'16 sent 1/14 passed 2/5
LSchrow---$78-$12,860-150-BWV-APRIL-0/'13, 0/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 1/8, passed 2/6
uriel12---$80-$12,000-150-BWV-Dec-150/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 1/19, passed 2/11
acsnavan---$100-$5000-50-BWV-Oct-8/'13, 50/'14, 50/'15, 50/'16-sent 1/20, passed 2/11
DisneyfromDeland---$78-$15,600-200-BWV-Dec-54/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 1/21, passed 2/20
Ghenghy---$88-$5,150-50-BWV-Oct-50/'14, 50/'15, 50/'16-sent 2/13, passed 3/9
MinniesYooHoo---$79-$23,700-300-BWV-Dec- 29/'14, 300/'15, 300/'16, sent 2/20, passed 3/16
chicagoshannon---$94-$2,350-25-BWV-Feb- 0/'15- 25/'16 - sent 3/2, passed 3/24
lishie---$82-$13,940-170-BWV-Jun- 0/14, 170/15, 170/16, Sent 2/19, passed 3/19
dizrazzi---$87-$13050-150-BWV-Mar, 150/'15, 150/16, sent 3/6, passed 4/2
Starshine---$89-$2,670-30-BWV-Feb- 0/'15- 30/'16 - sent 2/26, passed 4/1
dpjl---$81-$12,150-150-BWV-Apr- 101/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 3/15, passed 4/11
Hunty---$82-$12,710-155-BWV-Aug- 7/'14, 155/'15, 155/'16-sent 3/16, passed 4/11
JmzAndJac---$81-$12,150-150-BWV-Oct-12/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 3/24, passed 4/20
pangyal--$85-$23,250-250-BWV-Dec- 250/'13, 250/'14, 250/'15, 250/'16- sent 4/2, passed 4/29
supersnoop---$80-$2,527-25-BWV-Dec-0/'13, 25/'14, 25/'15, 25/'16-sent 4/6, passed 5/1
dawngayle---$82-$12,300-150-BWV-Oct- 0/14, 437/15, 13/16, 150/17, Sent 4/10, passed 5/4
lovelylady226---$100-5,000-50-BWV-April-43/'14, 50/'15, 50/'16-Sent 4/27, passed 5/22
mommy123---$84 $12,600-BWV-Aug-8/2014 150/'15 150/'16 sent 5/18, passed 6/13
LonghornBelle---$83-$12,450-150-BWV-Aug- 46/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 5/20, passed 6/17
cmb5002---$80-$13,532.00-150-BWV-Dec-10/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16, 250/'16-sent 5/22, passed 6/23

*HHI:*
spoonfulofsugar---$55-$13,403-210-HH-Apr-210/'14, 210/'15, 210/'16 - sent 2/27, passed 3/21
RebelSoul ---$62-$3,100-50-HHI-Mar-0/'15, 0/'16- sent 4/13 - passed 5/08
kjenn---$59-$8,850-150-HHI-June-150/15-150/16 Sent 5/20, passed 6/15

*OKW:*
disneymomma76-$75-$4,300-50-OKW-Sept-10/'13, 50/'14, 50/'16- sent 12/29, passed 1/24
gatorgirl72---$67-$6,700-100-OKW-Sept-4/'13, 100/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16-sent 1/20, passed 2/17
MDM---$57-$18,500-310-OKW-Apr- 20/14, 44/15, 310/16, sent 1/28, passed 2/21
jneal3285 --- $64-$9,600-150-OKW-APR-0/'13, 116/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 2/6, passed 3/3
hornfish---$70-$15,716-200-OKW-March-0/'13, 200/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 2/3, passed 3/3
zippy256---$68-$11,526-150-OKW-Sep-0/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16 Sent 2/6,passed 3/6
disfanfromnc----$73-$10,950-150-OKW-Aug-150/13, 150/14, 150/15, 150/16-sent 2/12, passed 3/10
Pirates13---$73-$16,790-306-OKW-June-76/'14, 230/'15, 230/'16- sent 2/19, passed 3/16
TheMinnieFlounder99---$74-$8,390-100-OKW-Oct-100/'13, 100/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16-sent 3/22, passed 4/18
jnjhuddle---$71-$4,292-50-OKW-OCT- 4/'14, 50/'15, 50/'16-sent 4/13, passed 5/29
Hookdonwdw---$70-$16,100-230-OKW-Feb- 14/'14, 230/'15, 230/'16-sent 03/31, passed 6/12
chris springer---$73-$19,710-270-OKW-Sep-74/'14, 270/'15, 270/'16-sent 5/26, passed 6/19
pangyal- ---$65-$16,500-230-OKW-SEP-230/'13, 0/'14, 460/'15, 160/'16-sent 5/21, passed 6/22
Laurenslo---$70-$10,955-150-OKW-Dec-0/'14, 0/'15, 150/'16-sent 5/27, passed 6/22

*OKW-Ext:*

*SSR:*
smplyswt0712 ---$82-$2,460-30-SSR-Apr-0/'14, 0/'15, 30/'16, -sent 12/9, passed 1/5
jodiey---$75-$20,604-250-SSR-Sept-249/'14, 250/'15, 250/'16-sent 12/29, passed 1/24
JodyTG---$89-$4,450-50 SSR Sept-50/'14 50/'15 sent 1/14, passed 1/29
Nicole157---$80-$8000-100-SSR-Sep-100/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16-sent 1/7, passed 2/2
tino0120---$73-$9,185-120-SSR-Feb-15/'15,120/'16, sent 1/5, passed 2/5
ResQme3---$77-$11,491-135-SSR-Mar-0/'13, 0/'14, 123/'15, 135/'16-sent 1/12, passed 2/5
broberts - $80-$16,000-200-SSR-Aug-0/'13, 369/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 1/7, passed 2/5
gatordoc---$75-$9,375-125-SSR-Oct-125/'15, 125/'16-sent 1/14, passed 2/7
pigletmom---$75-$12,475-150-SSR-June-59/'13,129/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 1/12, passed 2/9
Buzzalot---$73-$16,136-200-SSR-June-25/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 1/10, passed 02/09
maria & Rossi--$74-$23,680-320-SSR-March 6/'14, 320/'15, 320/'16-sent 1/18, passed 2/11
hsc3boys---$60-$9841-150-SSR-Feb 0/'13, 0/'14, 0/'15, 150/'16-sent 12/31 passed 1/23
arachnib---$78-$15,600-200-SSR-Jun-200/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16, -sent 1/15, passed 2/12
gregoryccc---$68-$10,200-150-SSR-Dec-150/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 1/22, passed 2/16
shpdem---$68-$11,250-160-SSR-sep-2/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16, -sent 1/21, passed 2/15
Pixiedustpennybell---$72-$10,800-150-SSR-June-25/'14,150/'15, 150/'16-sent 1/15, passed 2/17
Madhavok---$72-$10,800-150-SSR-Sep-100/'14,150/'15, 150/'16-sent 1/23, passed 2/17
Heynowirv---$75-$11,250-150-SSR-Aug 0/14' 150/15' 150/16'-Sent 2/1, passed 2/24
mejo---$73-$12,967-160-SSR-Aug-0/'13,0/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-sent 2/10, passed 2/25
Fastpassminus---$75-$13,312-160-SSR-Dec-0/'13, 122/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-sent 1/29, passed 3/2
rev02a---$75-$15,750-210-SSR-Dec- 8/2014, 210/2015, 220/2016- sent 2/5, passed 3/3
hopeful4fl---$73-$11,680-160-SSR-Sep- 0/'15, 160/'16- sent 2/7, passed 3/5
DisneyHutson---$79.50-$12,720-160-SSR-Jun-109/'13, 160/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-sent 2/9, passed 3/11
rcbarker---$72-$29,475-400-SSR-Dec- 115/'14, 400/'15, 400/'16-sent 2/16, passed 3/12
ckb_nc- $70-$17500-250- SSR Dec- 27/'14, 250/'15, 250/'16-sent 2/17, passed 3/12
DisneyfromDeland---$78-$8206-100-SSR-Dec-43/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16--sent 2/17, passed 3/12
hw588---$62-$11,000-175-SSR-Feb-175/'14 already banked, 175/'15, 175/'16, -sent 2/12, passed 3/13
leshulenese---$73-$7,725-100-SSR-DEC -0/15 - 100/16 - 100/17, sent 2/24, passed 3/20
cinamon344---$73-$16,945-200-SSR-Dec-12/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 3/6, passed 4/1
allison plevrakis---$60-$12,000-200-SSR-Sep, 200/14, 200/15, 200/16,sent 3/4, passed 4/6
Toniann966--- $73.50-$14,700-200-SSR-Dec-0/'14, 200/'15-sent 03/07, passed 4/7
dsnybob—$62-$21,700-350-SSR-June-0/'15, 0/'16, 350/'17-sent 3/4, passed 4/11
ike3255---$62-$15,500-250-SSR-Sep- 0/'14, 250/'15, 250/'16-sent 3/6, passed 4/6
ffwillie--$80-$24,000-300-SSR-March- 219/'15, 300/'16, 300/'17-sent 3/20, passed 4/17
playjar--$80-$13,600-170-SSR-Feb- 340/'15, 170/'16, 170/'17-sent 3/20, passed 4/18
Crystal824---$75-$15,509-200-SSR-Feb-0/'14, 0/'15, 200/'16- sent 3/24, passed 4/20
tarzan513--$76-$19,201-230-SSR-Jun-27/'14, 230/'15, 230/'16-sent 3/25- passed 4/20
wallygirl---$75-$8379-100-SSR-Aug, 89/14, 100/15, 100/16, -sent 3/30, passed 4/24
mitchell1223---$73-$14600-200-SSR-December-0/'15, 200/'16-sent 3/27, passed 4/25
Ibreakplanes---$80-$16,800-210-SSR-Aug-8/'14, 210/'15, 210/'16-sent 4/6, passed 5/2
Rylie Grite---$75-$15,000-200-SSR-Jun-0/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 4/8, passed 5/4
lisa3635---$83-$16,600-200-SSR-December- 400/'14, 200/15, 200/'16-sent 4/12, passed 5/9
HooptyDis99---$75-$12,551-160-SSR-Mar-0/'14, 13/'15, 160/'16-sent 4/14, passed 5/9
ColinBlair---$80-$14,103-160-SSR-Dec-123/'13, 160/'14, 160/'15-sent 4/20, passed 5/18
Jandlinz---$73-$11,680-160 SSR- Aug-00/'15, 160/"16 sent 5/5, passed 5/18
Suebeelin---$65 - $11,810- 170- SSR - June- 0/14, 0/15, 170/16 - sent 4/17, passed 5/18
georged1979---$67-$11,890-170-SSR-Mar- 0/'15, 170/'16, 170/'17 ,-sent 5/1, passed 6/15
davper---$83-$12,450-150-SSR-JUN-0/'13, 102/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 5/19, passed 6/15
tcnjkid---$67-- $17,956--268--SSR --Dec-- 0/15, 268/16. Sent 5/19. Passed 6/16
DisneyKeepsUsYoung---$85-$8500-100-SSR-Sept-46/'14 banked, 100/'15,100/'16, sent 5/20, passed 6/17


*VB:*
bigskyernurse-$45-$7776-150-VB-JUN-0/'14, 72/'15, 150/'16-sent 3/20, passed 4/24

*VGC:*
Lauren in NC--- $110-$27,500-250-VGC-Aug-111/15, 250/16-sent 1/5, passed 1/28
Eggtimer ---$128-$28160-220-VGC-Sept-8/'14,220/'15, 220/'16-sent 1/13, passed 2/4
Pixiedustpennybell ---$133-$23940-180-VGC-June-2/'13,173/'14,180/'15, 180/'16-sent 1/10, passed 2/6
sgrap--$124-$39,539-300-VGC,-Dec- 300/'14, 300/'15, 300/'16- sent 2/2, passed 2/24
pirate33---$119-$20,549-160-VGC-Dec-0/'13, 160/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-sent 1/15, passed 2/11
pirate33---$124-$26,630-200-VGC-Dec-93/'13, 200/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 2/4, passed 3/3
finchy3---$110-$11,000-100-GCV-AUG- 13/'14, 22/'15, 100/'16- sent 02/20, passed 03/16
DlandMom26---$105-$25,200-240-VGC-Mar-4/'14, 126/'15, 240/'16-sent 2/25, passed 3/25
crazydad123---$100-$10,000-100-VGC-March-70/'15, 100/'16-sent 5/2, passed 6/1
rstamm---$105-$13,125-125-VGC-AUG no points till 2017 sent 5/26 passed 6/19

*VGF:*
LeighHop---$132-$15,840-120-VGF-Apr- 37/'14, 120/'15, 120/'16-sent 1/20, passed 2/11
coolbluewater-- $137-$18,192-125-VGF-Jun-84/'15, 125/'16 - sent 2/12, passed 3/9
Snurk71---$140-$14,000-100-VGF-Sep-36/'13, 46/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16-sent 2/28, passed 4/6
Eema of Pearl---$140-$33,600-240-VGF-Apr- 236/2014, 210/2015, 240/2016, sent 3/22, passed 4/18
DWorldOrBust---$140-$7,000-50-VGF-Apr-30/'14, 50/'15, 50/'16, sent 4/13, passed 5/11
daraweb---$143-$21,450-150-VGF-Dec-150/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 4/29, passed 5/26
DisneyGirlFlorida --- $144-$17,280-120-VGF-June-120/'14, 120/'15, 120/'16 - sent 5/21, passed 6/15

*VWL*
btr2trvl---$65-$13,000-200-VWL-Mar-0/'13, 0/'14, 138/'15, 200/'16-sent 1/7, passed 1/24
julluvsdisney---$80-$12,000-150-VWL-Dec- 5/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15,-sent 12/19, passed 1/14
Mish415---$84-$10920-130-VWL-Mar-130/'15,130/'16 Sent 1/26, passed 2/20
DisMom829---$100-$5632.50-50-VWL-Sep- 4/'13, 50/'14, 50/'15, 50/'16 -sent 3/3, passed 3/25
anmay27---$81.50-$13,855-170-VWL-Feb- 170/'14, 170/'15, 170/'16 sent 3/5, passed 4/1
miprender---$95-$4,750-50-VWL-Dec- 0/'15, 50/'16-sent 3/2, passed 3/25
Lakegirl---$81-$17,544-210-VWL-AUG-49/,14, 210/'15, 210/'16 sent 3/12, passed 4/6
Friendlyadvice2---$78-$19,500-250-VWL-Aug-0/'14, 485/'15, 250/'16, sent 3/9, passed 4/7
sawkam---$75-$20,707-250-VWL-MAR-0/14, 250/15, 250/16 - sent 3/18, passed 4/17
abbysmama---$78-$20,322-235-VWL-Aug- 235/'15, 235/'16- sent 4/8, passed 5/5
davper---$84-$12,600-160-VWL-OCT-0/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 5/12, passed 6/8
To the honeypots-- $94--$7,520--80--VWL-Oct-7/14, 43/15, 80/16 Sent 5/18, passed 6/18
RebelSoul---$73-$21,900-300-VWL-Sept-0/'14, 0/'15, 300/'16-sent 5/29, passed 6/22
djm08150---$70-$19,250-275-VWL-Oct-56/2015, 275/2016, sent 6/4, passed 6/29
pangyal---$80-$17,500-200-VWL-Dec- 0/'13, 200/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16 sent 6/24, passed 7/13




*TAKEN *  --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*AKV:*

*AUL:*

*BCV:*

*BLT:*
nifferearly---$92-$19,800-200-BLT-June-237/'15, 200/'16-sent 12/23, taken 1/20
Pixiedustpennybell---$115-$11,500-100-BLT-FEB-100/'14,100/'15,100/'16 sent 2/17, taken 3/16

*BWV:*
lifegaardonduty---$65-$11,250-150-BWV-Aug-22/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 12/8, taken 1/5

*HHI:*

*OKW:*
ResQme3---$72-$8,190-100-OKW-Feb-0/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16 -sent 12/5, taken 1/4
summabreeze85---$60.50-$17,943.40-260-OKW-Aug-260/'14, 260/'15, 260/'16-sent 12/15, taken 1/14
zippy256---$64-$11,096-150-OKW-Aug-78/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16, sent 1/7, taken 1/30

*OKW-Ext:*

*SSR:*
broberts---$76-$12,160-160-SSR-Aug-160/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-sent 12/5 - taken 1/2
3pletprincesses---$79-$15,800-200-SSR-Oct- 0/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16 -sent 1/19 , taken 1/23
DVC Doctor---$72-$16,056-200-SSR-Mar-193/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 4/20, ROFR 5/22

*VB:*
karriemouse---$54.50-$5,450-100-VB-June-100/'13, 100/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16-sent 1/5, taken 1/29

*VGC:*

*VGF:*

*VWL*



*WAITING*   -------------------------------------------------------------------------
*AKV:*
Htide---$82-$19,960-220-AKV-Feb-220/'14, 220/'15, 220/'16-sent 3/14
ITALIANANGLO69---$68-$7500-110-AKL-DEC- 0/'13-0/'14-110/'15 sent 5/25
Iamthequeen---$82-$16,400-200-AKV-Apr-200/15, 200/16 sent 6/4
Lovin'fl (seller)---$80-$7,370-100-AKV-Aug- 0/'14, 25/'15, 0/'16-sent 6/22



*AUL:*

*BCV:*
wallygirl---$105-$11285-100-BCV-Feb-10/14, 100/15, 100/16. Sent 6/19

*BLT:*
Vacation Kathy---$114-$23940-210-BLT-Aug-210'/14, 210/'15, 210/'16-sent 5/14
ruzer28---$118-$11,800-100-BLT-Mar- 0/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16 - sent 6/8
KingLouis---$120-$12,000-100-BLT-Apr- 0/'15, 100/'16 - sent 6/14

*BWV:*
Pinklotusflower---$83-$24,900–300–BWV–Dec– 220/14, 300/15, 300/16, sent 05/29
tracylovesdisney ---$84-$17,404-200-BWV-Aug-178/'15, 200/'16 - sent 6/16

*HHI:*

*OKW:*
tararoo---$84-$4,769-50-OKW-Aug-50/'15, 50/'16 -sent 6/10
vitfamily---$85-$4,250-50-OKW-Dec-100/15-50/16 Sent 6/16
mtdewhead---$67-$14,740-OKW-220-Sept- 0/'15, 220/'16, 220/17-sent 6/26

*OKW-Ext:*
Mcwinste---$83-$12,450-150-OKW(E)-Mar- 150/15, 150/16 - sent 5/5


*SSR:*
pirate33-$70-$21,590-300-SSR-Dec-95/'15,300/'16/300/'17--sent 5/29
3 Hobbits 2 Disney---$83-$9,960-120-SSR-Aug-120/'15, 120/'16-sent 6/23
cindyears---$82-$8605-100-SSR-Oct-0/15, 100/16-sent 6/24
Tabologist---$81-$8,525-100-SSR-Dec- 21/'15, 100/'16-sent 6/22
pirate33-$69.33-$21,390-300-SSR-Dec-92/'14,2/'15,300/'16/300/'17--sent 6/26



*VB:*

*VGC:*
SomeImaginationHuh---$140-$14,847-100-VGC-Apr- 0/'14, 82/'15, 100/'16 - sent 5/18
Patrix---$127-$20,320-160-VGC-June- 0/'14, 29/'15, 160/'16 - sent 6/7
jessicaerv---$125-$31,250-250-VGC-Aug-134/'14, 172/'15, 250/'16 -sent 6/11
TexasErin---$125-$25,000-200-VGC-June 66/'15, 200/'16- sent 6/11
sgrap----$140-$14,425-100-VGC-Dec-100/'15, 100/'16-sent 6/14
*
VGF:*

*VWL*

**will remove from waiting for ROFR after 2 months with no update
__________________________________________________________




*PASSED* 
Home - $$$ - UseYR - AnnualPTS - Price - PTS Last - Current - Next Year - Sent - passed- Name


		Code:
	

AKV    $65 Dec   160   $10,400       0       1    160   01/29  02/20 J-Akers
AKV    $65 Jun   300   $19,800       0     300    300   01/05  01/28 pangyal
AKV    $69 Sep   200   $13,800       0       0      0   05/19  06/17 RaymOOOnd
AKV    $74 Dec   320   $26,296      44     320    320   02/18  02/26 LetsGoToo
AKV    $75 Jun   200   $15,000       0      64    200   03/31  04/27 FSUSammy
AKV    $75 Mar   180   $13,500      15     180    180   04/03  05/04 -MandR-
AKV    $76 Dec   250   $21,140       0       0    248   01/16  02/11 jcandrews
AKV    $76 Dec   200   $16,787       0      78    200   01/21  02/16 DWorldOrBust
AKV    $76 Dec   180   $15,302       0       0    180   02/01  02/26 Fishinfrank
AKV    $76 Apr   125    $9,500       0       0    250   03/23  04/24 tarheelblue8853
AKV    $77 Jun   160   $12,320       0      55    160   01/26  02/24 graychef
AKV    $77 Mar   160   $12,320       0      93    160   02/11  03/09 Mathed101
AKV    $77 Apr   200   $15,400       0      11     93   02/10  03/09 B16crx
AKV    $77 Mar   160   $12,320       0       0     93   02/11  03/09 Mathed101
AKV    $77 Sep   160   $12,320       0      77    160   05/06  06/01 princesspipermommy
AKV    $77 Jun    300   $23,100       0      30    300   05/28  06/19 Cdqan
AKV    $78 Mar   160   $13,488       0       0    160   12/12  01/05 squirrel4569
AKV    $78 Jun   100    $7,800       0       0     23   01/15  02/06 Bigreagan
AKV    $78 Oct   150   $12,266       0     125     17   02/15  03/13 favDisney
AKV    $78 Jun   110    $8,580       0       0      0   03/28  04/25 GAVSMOMS
AKV    $78 Jun   160   $12,480       0     160    160  05/01  05/26 BrittanyLynn
AKV    $79 Dec   150   $13,245       0     150    150   02/04  02/24 LetsGoToo
AKV    $79 Jun   160   $14,132       0      11    160   02/08  03/05 cricket_99
AKV    $80 Sep   100    $9,055       0     100    100   12/30  01/20 beer dave
AKV    $80 Dec   160   $12,800       0       0    160   02/06  03/03 ThisIsJason
AKV    $81 Dec   210   $17,010     190     210    210   01/01  01/24 mjmsp111
AKV    $81 Dec   160   $14,452       0     160    160   01/02  01/28 ldo
AKV    $81 Apr   160   $12,960       0     116    160   01/23  02/16 5 Mickey Fans
AKV    $81 Aug   200   $16,200       0     200    200   03/01  03/24 Hogzilla
AKV    $82 Dec   100    $8,200       0      92    100   02/10  03/13 spgoad
AKV    $82 Feb   220   $19,960     220     220    220   03/14  04/11 Htide
AKV    $82 Sep   200   $16,500     200     200    200  04/20  05/29 Hogzilla
AKV    $82 Apr   200   $16,400       0     200    200  06/04  06/29 Iamthequeen
AKV    $83 Jun   200   $16,600       0       0    344   01/15  02/11 dobermanlover99
AKV    $83 Sep   160   $14,772       28     160    160   04/23  05/18 okcarrie
AKV    $84 Aug   100    $9,086       0       0    100   03/02  03/26 Shadedaces
AKV    $84 Sep   100    $9,460       0     100    100   03/20  04/14 hscbikes
AKV    $84 Dec   160   $13,440     144     160    160   03/17  04/13 Disney_Brit
AKV    $85 Dec    75    $6,743       0       0      0   01/08  02/02 fizbobunny
AKV    $87 Aug   100    $9,835       0       0    176   06/05  06/29 coastalhh




		Code:
	

AUL    $87 Jun   220   $19,140       0      12    220   10/27  11/13 rfc0001
AUL    $92 Sep   250   $23,000       0       4    250   01/22  02/16 Erigeni5
AUL   $100 Feb   160   $16,000       0     160    160   02/05  03/03 pamelaj
AUL   $101 Aug   320   $32,320      60     320    320   04/23  05/18 Lperd
AUL   $105 Feb   140   $15,600       0       0    140   01/24  02/11 diswitt
AUL   $105 Jun   110   $11,550       0     110    110   01/17  02/11 Kelly in VA
AUL   $109 Mar   160   $19,082     160     160    160   03/08  04/06 mrharris03




		Code:
	

BCV    $75 Aug   150   $11,250       0       0    179   01/05  01/26 SARATOGA ROB
BCV    $86 Feb   400   $34,500       0     400    400   04/02  04/28 forloveofmickey
BCV    $90 Aug   200   $18,000       0     203    200   12/22  02/11 michelec69
BCV    $90 Feb   250   $23,729       0     102    250   01/29  02/20 AGP
BCV    $90 Aug   100    $9,000       0       0    100   03/31  04/28 Disneybex
BCV    $91 Aug   350   $31,850       0     350    350   01/02  01/24 BeachClub7
BCV    $92 Feb   200   $18,400       0      15    200   01/11  02/05 yami7
BCV    $92 Aug   150   $15,181       0      83    150   03/20  04/17 4RKids
BCV    $95 Jun   250   $23,750       0       0    401   02/13  03/10 djo
BCV    $96 Feb   150   $16,406     150     150    150   02/05  03/02 GrumpyInPhilly
BCV    $97 Aug   150   $15,154       0       0    101   02/26  03/24 NutmegDisFan
BCV    $99 Dec   100   $10,800     100     100    100   02/05  03/02 Ladylotus
BCV    $99 Feb   280   $27,720     110     280    280   03/05  04/01 BuzzyBelle
BCV   $100 Feb   150   $16,395     150     150    150  05/05  06/01 SomeImaginationHuh
BCV   $102 Sep   100    $5,100       0       0     14   08/18  09/15 btk2333
BCV   $105 Jun   100   $10,500       0       0    200   04/02  04/27 SecretPoohLove
BCV   $105 Feb   150   $15,750       0      41    150   05/05  06/01 roadtripper




		Code:
	

BLT    $85 Sep   200   $17,000       0       0    200   12/21  01/14 bellapecas
BLT    $85 Feb   160   $13,600       0       26    160  03/18  04/21 3pletprincesses
BLT    $88 Feb   200   $18,125       0       0    200   02/16  03/13 BLT_2015
BLT    $90 Mar   200   $19,535       0     200    200   12/19  01/15 ncfanofdisney
BLT    $90 Dec   200   $18,000       0      89    200   02/10  03/09 J-Akers
BLT    $94 Feb   160   $15,040       0       0     15   01/24  02/16 Goofyben
BLT    $96 Mar   125   $12,525       0       0      0   02/23  03/20 jazoberry
BLT    $97 Feb   210   $20,370       0       0     17   01/07  02/02 Niroc
BLT   $100 Mar   200   $20,594       0       0    200   01/10  02/02 Txshadow
BLT   $100 Feb   100   $11,980       0      77    100   01/14  02/06 Disney LOVE Travel
BLT   $100 Dec   391   $39,100       0       0    309   01/21  02/16 Trl1717
BLT   $100 Jun   125   $12,984       0       0    125   01/25  02/20 lolakat
BLT   $100 Sep   160   $16,000       0       0    160   02/11  03/16 mikelan6
BLT   $101 Aug   160   $16,160       0       0    160   01/06  01/28 Cory0518
BLT   $101 Aug   160   $16,160       0       0    160   01/03  01/28 MNDisneyMommy
BLT   $102 Sep   200   $21,995       0       0    200   01/22  02/15 specalkay
BLT   $102 Sep   100   $10,200       0       0      0   02/06  03/02 apv7
BLT   $103 Jun   225   $23,175       0       0     37   02/19  03/16 NicRic
BLT   $103 Sep   200   $22,630       0     161    200  04/06  05/26 disneychica18
BLT   $105 Sep   160   $16,800       0     162    160   01/17  02/16 Disneyhappy
BLT   $105 Feb   160   $16,800       0      25    160   01/30  02/25 FebFigment4
BLT   $105 Jun   160   $18,143       8      83    160   03/07  04/03 KsgoingtoDisney!
BLT   $106 Feb   100   $10,600       0       9    100   02/27  03/25 MouseyMin
BLT   $107 Dec   320   $34,240       0       0      1   04/28  05/26  Boonesully
BLT   $107 Feb   160   $17,040       0       0    160   05/18  06/12 michaelv
BLT   $108 Feb   200   $21,600       0     200    200   12/23  01/20 ncurley
BLT   $108 Aug   160   $17,280      16     160    160   01/29  02/20 NewDVCaddict
BLT   $108 Apr   320   $35,329     242     320    320   06/02  06/29 mhite2289
BLT   $109 Sep   200   $21,800       0       0      0   05/30  06/26 jettagirl
BLT   $110 Apr   200   $22,000       0     200    200   04/02  04/24 holden
BLT   $110 Aug   160   $17,600       0       0    121   04/16  05/11 Dcope24
BLT   $114 Sep   160   $18,240      11     160    160   05/06  06/01 ffwillie
BLT   $115 Jun   180   $22,199       0     180    180   04/30  05/26 SomeImaginationHuh
BLT   $115 Sep   200    $24,645      48     200    200   05/13  06/08 pangyal
BLT   $115 Jun   200   $24,644       0     185    200   05/23  06/18 knobster
BLT   $120 Apr    25    $3,000       0       0      0   01/05  01/28 KingLouis
BLT   $129 Jun    60    $7,740       0       0     60   04/21  05/16 SecretPoohLove




		Code:
	

BWV    $74 Feb   220   $17,481      48     220    220   01/14  01/23 bks9581
BWV    $75 Aug   150   $11,250       0      22    150   12/08  01/05 lifegaardonduty
BWV    $78 Apr   150   $12,860       0       0    150   01/08  02/05 LSchrow
BWV    $78 Dec   200   $15,600       0      54    200   01/21  02/20 DisneyfromDeland
BWV    $79 Dec   300   $23,700       0     300    300   12/12  01/05 MarkinMA
BWV    $79 Feb   225   $17,775       0      71    225   12/30  01/24 steve04386
BWV    $79 Sep   170   $13,984       0      78    170   12/08  01/05 lorajo
BWV    $79 Dec   300   $23,700       0      29    300   02/20  03/16 MinniesYooHoo
BWV    $80 Oct   150   $13,395       0     150    150   01/04  01/28 starry again
BWV    $80 Dec   250   $20,000      44     250    250   01/14  02/05 Aug16
BWV    $80 Dec   150   $12,000       0     150    150   01/19  02/11 uriel12
BWV    $80 Dec    25    $2,527       0      25     25   04/06  05/01 supersnoop
BWV    $80 Dec   150   $13,532       0      10    150   05/22  06/23 cmb5002
BWV    $81 Apr   150   $12,150       0     101    150   03/15  04/11 dpjl
BWV    $81 Oct   150   $12,150      12     150    150   03/24  04/20  JmzAndJac
BWV    $82 Jun   170   $13,940       0       0    170   02/19  03/19 lishie
BWV    $82 Aug   155   $12,710       0       7    155   03/16  04/11 Hunty
BWV    $82 Oct   150   $12,300       0       0    437   04/10  05/04 dawngayle
BWV    $83 Aug   150   $12,450       46     150    150  05/20  06/17 LonghornBelle
BWV    $83 Dec   300   $24,900       0     220    300   05/29  06/25 Pinklotusflower
BWV    $84 Aug   150   $12,600       0       8    150   05/18  06/13 mommy123
BWV    $85 Dec   250   $23,250     250     250    250   04/02  04/29 pangyal
BWV    $87 Mar   150   $13,050       0     150    150   03/06  04/02 dizrazzi
BWV    $88 Oct    50    $5,150       0      50     50   02/13  03/09 Ghenghy
BWV    $89 Feb    30    $2,670       0       0     30   02/26  04/01 Starshine
BWV    $90 Dec   100    $9,406       0      83    100   12/13  01/06 Lurch
BWV    $94 Apr    60    $6,404       0      60     60   12/12  01/06 CMNJ
BWV    $94 Feb    25    $2,350       0       0     25   03/02  03/24 chicagoshannon
BWV   $100 Aug    50    $5,000       0      50     50   01/10  02/07 akl2004
BWV   $100 Oct    50    $5,000       8      50     50   01/20  02/11 acsnavan
BWV   $100 Apr    50    $5,000      43      50    50  04/27  05/22 lovelylady226




		Code:
	

HHI    $55 Apr   210   $13,403       0     210    210   02/27  03/21 spoonfulofsugar
JHHI   $59 Jun   150    $8,850       0     150    150   05/20  06/15 kjenn
HHI    $62 Mar    50    $3,100       0       0      0   04/13  05/08 RebelSoul




		Code:
	

OKW    $57 Apr   310   $18,500       0      20     44   01/28  02/21 MDM
OKW    $64 Feb   310   $21,874       0       0    310   01/07  02/07 mouseaddicts
OKW    $64 Apr   150    $9,600       0     116    150   02/06  03/03 jneal3285
OKW    $65 Sep   230   $16,500     230       0    460   05/21  06/22 pangyal
OKW    $67 Sep   100    $6,700       4     100    100   01/20  02/17 gatorgirl72
OKW    $68 Sep   150   $11,526       0     150    150   02/06  03/06 zippy256
OKW    $70 Mar   200   $15,716       0     200    200   02/03  03/03 hornfish
OKW    $70 Feb   230   $16,100      14     230    230   03/31  06/12 Hookdonwdw
OKW    $70 Dec   150   $10,955       0       0      0   05/27  06/22 Laurenslo
OKW    $71 Oct    50    $4,292       0       4     50  04/13  05/29 jnjhuddle
OKW    $73 Sep   150   $10,950     150     150    150   01/02  01/24 Karatstravels
OKW    $73 Aug   150   $10,950     150     150    150   02/12  03/10 disfanfromnc
OKW    $73 Jun   306   $16,790       0      76    230   02/19  03/16 Pirates13
OKW    $73 Sep   270   $19,710       0      74    270   05/26   06/19 chris springer
OKW    $74 Oct   100    $8,390     100     100    100   03/22  04/18 TheMinnieFlounder99
OKW    $75 Sep    50    $4,300      10      50     50   12/29  01/24 disneymomma76
OKW    $80 Jun    25    $2,000       0       0     50   01/20  02/11 ckbrugh
OKW(E) $86 Sep   100    $8,600       0       4    100   07/28  08/28 Kenspidey(seller)




		Code:
	

SSR    $60 Feb   150   $9,841        0       0      0   12/31  01/23 hsc3boys
SSR    $60 Sep   200   $12,000       0     200    200   03/04  04/06 allison plevrakis
SSR    $62 Feb   175   $11,000     175     175    175   02/12  03/13 hw588
SSR    $62 Jun   350   $21,700       0       0      0   03/04  04/11 dsnybob
SSR    $62 Sep   250   $15,500       0       0    250   03/06  04/06 ike3255
SSR    $65 Jun   170   $11,810       0       0      0   04/17  05/18 Suebeelin
SSR    $67 Mar   170   $11,890       0       0    170   05/01  06/15 georged1979
SSR    $67 Dec   268   $17,956       0       0      0   05/19  06/16 tcnjkid
SSR    $68 Dec   150   $10,200       0     150    150   01/22  02/16 gregoryccc
SSR    $68 Sep   160   $11,250       2     160    160   01/21  02/16 shpdem
SSR    $70 Dec   250   $17,500       0      27    250   02/17  03/12 ckb_nc
SSR    $72 Jun   150   $10,800      25     150    150   01/15  02/17 Pixiedustpennybell
SSR    $72 Sep   150   $10,800       0     100    150   01/23  02/17 Madhavok
SSR    $72 Dec   400   $29,475       0     115    400   02/16  03/12 rcbarker
SSR    $73 Feb   120    $9,185       0       0     15   01/05  02/05 tino0120
SSR    $73 Jun   200   $16,136      25     200    200   01/10  02/09 Buzzalot
SSR    $73 Aug   160   $12,967       0       0    160   02/10  02/25 mejo
SSR    $73 Sep   160   $11,680       0       0      0   02/07  03/03 hopeful4fl
SSR    $73 Dec   100    $7,725       0       0      0   02/24  03/20 leshulenese
SSR    $73 Dec   200   $16,945       0      12    200   03/06  04/01 cinamon344
SSR    $73 Dec   200   $14,700       0       0    200   03/07  03/07 Toniann966
SSR    $73 Dec   200   $14,600       0       0      0   03/27  04/25 mitchell1223
SSR    $73 Aug   160   $11,680       0       0      0   05/05  05/18 Jandlinz
SSR    $74 Mar   320   $23,680       0       6    320   01/18  02/11 maria & Rossi
SSR    $75 Sep   250   $20,604       0     249    250   12/29  01/24 jodiey
SSR    $75 Oct   125    $9,375       0       0    125   01/14  02/07 gatordoc
SSR    $75 Jun   150   $12,475      59     129    150   01/12  02/09 pigletmom
SSR    $75 Aug   150   $11,250       0     150    150   02/01  02/24 Heynowirv
SSR    $75 Dec   160   $13,312       0     122    160   01/29  03/02 Fastpassminus
SSR    $75 Dec   210   $15,750       0       8    210   02/05  03/03 rev02a
SSR    $75 Feb   200   $15,509       0       0      0   03/24  04/20 Crystal824
SSR    $75 Aug   100    $8,379       0      89    100   03/30  04/24 wallygirl
SSR    $75 Jun   200   $15,000       0       0    200   04/08  05/04 Rylie Grite
SSR    $75 Mar   160   $12,551       0       13    160   04/14  05/09 HooptyDis99
SSR    $76 Jun   230   $19,201       0      27    230   03/25  04/20 tarzan513
SSR    $77 Mar   135   $11,491       0       0    123   01/12  02/05 ResQme3
SSR    $78 Jun   200   $15,600       0     200    200   01/15  02/12 arachnib
SSR    $78 Dec   100    $8,206       0      43    100   02/17  02/12 DisneyfromDeland
SSR    $79 Jun   160   $12,600     109     160    160   02/10  03/11 disneyhutson
SSR    $80 Sep   100    $8,000       0     100    100   01/07  02/02 Nicole157
SSR    $80 Aug   200   $16,000       0     369    200   01/07  02/05 broberts
SSR    $80 Mar   300   $24,000       0     219    300   03/20  04/17 ffwillie
SSR    $80 Feb   170   $13,600     340     170    170   03/20  04/18 playjar
SSR    $80 Dec   210   $16,800       0       8    210   04/06  05/02 Ibreakplanes
SSR    $80 Dec   160   $14,103     123     160    160   04/20  05/18 ColinBlair
SSR    $82 Apr    30    $2,460       0       0     30   12/09  01/05 smplyswt0712
SSR    $83 Aug   160   $13,280       0     160    320   01/19  02/11 donnav025
SSR    $83 Dec   200   $16,600     400     200    200   04/12  05/09 lisa3635
SSR    $83 Jun   150   $12,450       0     102    150   05/19  06/15 davper
SSR    $85 Sep   100     $8,500       0       0    146  05/20  06/17 DisneyKeepsUsYoung
SSR    $89 Sep    50    $4,450       0      50     50   01/14  01/29 JodyTG




		Code:
	

VB    $41 Mar   250   $10,250       0       0     15   01/13  02/11 Mickeydad
VB    $45 Jun   150   $7,776       0       0    72   03/20  04/24 bigskyernurse




		Code:
	

VGC   $100 Mar   100   $10,000       0      70    100   05/02  06/01 crazydad123
VGC   $105 Mar   240   $25,200       4     126    240   02/25  03/25 DlandMom26
VGC   $110 Aug   250   $27,500       0       0    111   01/05  01/28 Lauren in NC
VGC   $110 Aug   100   $11,000       0      13     22   02/20  03/16 finchy3
VGC   $119 Dec   160   $20,549       0     160    160   01/15  02/11 pirate33
VGC   $124 Dec   300   $39,539       0     300    300   02/02  02/25 sgrap
VGC   $124 Dec   200   $26,630      93     200    200   02/04  03/03 pirate33
VGC   $128 Sep   220   $28,160       0       8    220   01/13  02/04 Eggtimer
VGC   $133 Jun   180   $23,940       2     173    180   01/10  02/06 Pixiedustpennybell




		Code:
	

VGF   $132 Apr   120   $15,840       0      37    120   01/20  02/11 LeighHop
VGF   $137 Jun   125   $18,192       0      84    125   02/12  03/09 coolbluewater
VGF   $140 Sep   100   $14,000      36      46    100   02/28  04/06 Snurk71
VGF   $140 Apr   240   $33,600     236     210    240   03/22  04/18 Eema of Pearl
VGF   $140 Apr    50    $7,000      30      50    50   04/13  05/11 DWorldOrBust
VGF   $143 Dec   150   $21,450     150     150    150   04/29  05/26 daraweb
VGF   $144 Jun   120   $17,280     120     120    120   05/21  06/15 DisneyGirlFlorida




		Code:
	

VWL    $65 Mar   200   $13,000       0       0    138   01/07  01/24 btr2trvl
VWL    $70 Oct   275   $19,250       0       0     56   06/04  06/29 djm08150
VWL    $73 Sep   300   $21,900       0       0      0   05/29  06/22 RebelSoul
VWL    $75 Mar   250   $20,707       0       0    250   03/18  04/17 sawkam
VWL    $78 Aug   250   $19,500       0     485    250   03/09  04/07 Friendlyadvice2
VWL    $80 Dec   150   $12,000       5     150    150   12/19  01/14 julluvsdisney
VWL    $80 Dec   200   $17,500       0     200    200   06/24  07/13 pangyal
VWL    $81 Feb   170   $13,855     170     170    170   03/05  04/01 anmay27
VWL    $81 Aug   210   $17,544       0      49    210   03/12  04/06 Lakegirl
VWL    $84 Mar   130   $10,920       0       0    130   01/26  02/20 Mish415
VWL    $84 Oct   160   $12,600       0      150    150   05/12  06/08 davper
VWL    $94 Oct     80     $7,520       0       7    43   05/18  06/15 To the honeypots
VWL    $95 Dec    50    $4,750       0       0      0   03/02  03/25 miprender
VWL    $96 Dec    50    $5,131      50      50     50   11/11  12/03 dundey
VWL   $100 Sep    50    $5,632       4      50     50   03/03  03/25 DisMom829
VWL    $78 Aug   235   $20,322       0       0    235   04/08  05/04 abbysmama




*TAKEN * 
Home - $$$ - UseYR - AnnualPTS - Price - PTS Last - Current - Next Year - Sent - ROFR- Name


		Code:
	

BLT    $92 Jun   200   $19,800       0       0    237   12/23  01/20 nifferearly
BLT   $115 Feb   100   $11,500     100     100    100   01/17  03/16 Pixiedustpennybell
OKW    $61 Aug   260   $17,943       0     260    260   12/15  01/14 summabreeze85
OKW    $65 Aug   150   $11,250       0      22    150   12/08  01/05 lifegaardonduty
OKW    $64 Aug   150   $11,096       0      78    150   01/07  01/30 zippy256
OKW    $72 Feb   100    $8,190       0       0    100   12/05  01/04 ResQme3
SSR    $76 Aug   160   $12,160       0     160    160   12/05  01/02 broberts
SSR    $79 Oct   200   $15,800       0       0    200   01/19  01/23 3pletprincesses
SSR    $72 Mar   200   $16,056     193     200    200   04/20  05/22 DVC Doctor
VB     $54 Jun   100    $5,450     100     100    100   01/05  01/29 karriemouse


*WAITING* 
Home - $$$ - UseYR - AnnualPTS - Price - PTS Last - Current - Next Year - Sent - Name



		Code:
	

AKV    $68 Dec   110    $7,500       0       0    110   05/25   ITALIANANGLO69
AKV    $80 Aug   100    $7,370       0       0     25   06/22   Lovin'fl
BCV   $105 Feb   100   $11,285      10     100    100   06/19   wallygirl
BLT   $114 Aug   210   $23,940     210     210    210   05/14   Vacation Kathy
BLT   $118 Mar   100   $11,800       0     100    100   06/08   ruzer28
BLT   $120 Apr   100   $12,000       0       0    100   06/14   KingLouis
BWV    $84 Aug   200   $17,404       0       0    178   06/16   tracylovesdisney
OKW    $84 Aug    50    $4,769       0       0     50   06/10   tararoo
OKW    $85 Dec    50    $4,250       0       0    100   06/16   vitfamily
OKW    $67 Sep   220   $14,740       0       0      0   06/26   mtdewhead
OKW(E) $83 Mar   150   $12,450       0     150    150   05/05   Mcwinste
SSR    $70 Dec   300   $21,590       0       0     95   05/29   pirate33
SSR    $83 Aug   120    $9,960       0       0    120   06/23   3 Hobbits 2 Disney
SSR    $82 Oct   100    $8,605       0       0      0   06/24   cinders
SSR    $81 Dec   100    $8,525       0       0     21   06/22   Tabologist
SSR    $69 Dec   300   $21,390       0      92      2   06/26   pirate33
VGC   $140 Apr   100   $14,847       0      82    100   05/18   SomeImaginationHuh
VGC   $127 Jun   160   $20,320       0      29    160   06/07   Patrix
VGC   $125 Aug   250   $31,250       0     134    172   06/11   jessicaerv
VGC   $125 Jun   200   $25,000       0      66    200   06/11   TexasErin
VGC   $140 Dec   100   $14,425       0       0    100   06/14   sgrap
VGC   $105 Aug   125   $13,125       0       0      0   05/26   rstamm
VWL    $70 Oct   275   $19,250       0       0     56   06/04   djm08150


----------



## julluvsdisney

Thank you for keeping the thread going!! 

 My contract is listed under taken but I'm still on the waiting list!  Hopefully I stay off the taken list and move to the passed list in the near future!


----------



## BeachClub7

This is our first one and we're so excited! Hoping this contract goes through because we really want to be close to Food&Wine...fingers crossed that the Mouse doesn't exercise his ROFR.

BeachClub7 ---$91-$31,850-350-BCV-Aug-350/'14, 350/'15, 350/'16- sent 1/2


----------



## broberts

broberts---$76-$12,160-160-SSR-Aug-160/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-sent 12/5 - taken 1/2


----------



## that's nice

julluvsdisney said:


> Thank you for keeping the thread going!!
> 
> My contract is listed under taken but I'm still on the waiting list!  Hopefully I stay off the taken list and move to the passed list in the near future!


I'm not sure how that happened but I fixed it. 



BeachClub7 said:


> This is our first one and we're so excited! Hoping this contract goes through because we really want to be close to Food&Wine...fingers crossed that the Mouse doesn't exercise his ROFR.
> 
> BeachClub7 ---$91-$31,850-350-BCV-Aug-350/'14, 350/'15, 350/'16- sent 1/2


Added... Good Luck! 





broberts said:


> broberts---$76-$12,160-160-SSR-Aug-160/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-sent 12/5 - taken 1/2


Wow... I cannot believe this was taken. I guess Disney is really trying to up those resale prices.


----------



## lifegaardonduty

Just heard back from Fidelity! My offer passed ROFR!!  Now just have to wait on the final paperwork.

$11,250-150-BWV-Aug-22/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 12/8 - passed 1/5


----------



## Lauren in NC

Our first contract as well   I have no idea how I'm going to get through the next 30-45 days!

Lauren in NC$110-$27,500-250-VGC-Aug-111/15, 250/16-sent 1/5


----------



## jasonv1

Just a FYI for those currently under contract, my recent timeline:

ROFR letter sent: 11/3/2014
ROFR response received: 11/18/2014
Closing docs received from title company (***) on 12/9/2014
Payment sent via USPS Priority Mail on 12/10/2014
Title company forwarded copy of new deed to DVC on 12/16/2014
Letter from DVC with membership number was sent on 12/30/2014

By the time I got back from vacation (1/4/15) I was able to see the points in my account (I couldn't check before then).

Was on this purchase: $80-$5,370-60-VWL-Aug-33/'15, 60/'16-sent 11/3-passed 11/18


----------



## ResQme3

$72-$8,190-100-OKW-Feb-0/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16 -sent unk, taken 1/4

I hadn't heard from my associate regarding the status of my contract since my end of the paperwork was completed in the first week of Dec., so I sent an email to inquire. I was informed that they received the email from Disney yesterday and that they had bought the property back. I was never told what date the contract was sent to Disney.
Back to square one.


----------



## that's nice

lifegaardonduty said:


> Just heard back from Fidelity! My offer passed ROFR!!  Now just have to wait on the final paperwork.
> 
> $11,250-150-BWV-Aug-22/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 12/8 - passed 1/5


What was your price per point?





Lauren in NC said:


> Our first contract as well   I have no idea how I'm going to get through the next 30-45 days!
> 
> Lauren in NC$110-$27,500-250-VGC-Aug-111/15, 250/16-sent 1/5


Good Luck!!!





ResQme3 said:


> $72-$8,190-100-OKW-Feb-0/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16 -sent unk, taken 1/4
> 
> I hadn't heard from my associate regarding the status of my contract since my end if the paperwork was completed in the first week of Dec., so I sent an email to inquire. I was informed that they received the email from Disney yesterday and that they had bought the property back. I was never told what date the contract was sent to Disney.
> Back to square one.


So sorry to hear this... that is rough. 

Keep at it.. you'll find another one.


----------



## lifegaardonduty

that's nice said:


> What was your price per point?
> 
> The price per point for BWV was $75.
> 
> 
> Good Luck!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear this... that is rough.
> 
> Keep at it.. you'll find another one.



$75 per point


----------



## that's nice

lifegaardonduty said:


> $75 per point



Welcome Home!


----------



## ldo

ldo  $81--160-AKV-Dec-160/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-sent 1/2, waiting


----------



## lifegaardonduty

lifegaardonduty said:


> Just heard back from Fidelity! My offer passed ROFR!!  Now just have to wait on the final paperwork.
> 
> $65-$11,250-150-BWV-Aug-22/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 12/8 - passed 1/5



It appears my broker at Fidelity incorrectly read the ROFR.  The offer did not pass ROFR, but, rather, was taken by DVC.

Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Msmithmd

msmithmd---$79-$13,086-150-SSR-Oct-150/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 1/2. 

Buyer pays '15 maintenance and closing, seller pays '13 and '14 maintenance. 

Not as cheap as the average for SSR, but I just couldn't pass up all those loaded points. Figured if I rent the '13 and '14 at $12 per point, I could get my effective price down to $55. Hope it goes through...


----------



## starryagain

starryagain---$80-$13,395-150-BWV-Oct-0/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 1/4, waiting

All these takens are making me nervous.


----------



## karatstravels

starryagain said:
			
		

> starryagain---$80-$13,395-150-BWV-Oct-0/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 1/4, waiting  All these takens are making me nervous.



Me too, we are waiting on a fully loaded OKW and I am not feeling too hopeful.


----------



## beer dave

AKV  100@ 80,sept,  100/14, 100/15, 100/16,  sent late Dec?  waiting.


----------



## KingLouis

We were very excited to find a small 25 point contract with the same use year as our current!  A little more expensive than we would like, but we haven't seen very many small contracts come available for BLT.

$120 - $3,000 - 25 - BLT - Apr - 0/'15, 25/'16 - sent 1/5, Waiting

Fingers Crossed!


----------



## broberts

Back on the clock. Higher than the last one ($76), but my broker said that they are taking a closer look at all SSR's under $80. The extra points made it easier to pay a little more.


broberts - $80-$16,000-200-SSR-Aug-0/'13, 369/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 1/7


----------



## Nicole157

Nicole157---$80-$8000-100-SSR-Sep-100/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16-sent 1/7, waiting

... patiently with my fingers and toes crossed we will pass ROFR.


----------



## mouseaddicts

$64 - $21,874 - 310 - OKW - Feb - 0/'14, 310/'15, 310/'16 - sent 1/7

Now, we wait ............. 

It's scary seeing the contracts Disney seems to be buying up.


----------



## Msmithmd

mouseaddicts said:


> $64 - $21,874 - 310 - OKW - Feb - 0/'14, 310/'15, 310/'16 - sent 1/7  Now, we wait .............   It's scary seeing the contracts Disney seems to be buying up.



I sense a great disturbance in the force- and it is your contract. Really hope you will pass, but if I were you I would keep looking as I don't think this one has much chance of going through. For your sake, I hope I'm wrong...


----------



## LSchrow

$78-$12,860-150-BWV-APRIL-0/'13, 0/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 1/8

seller paying 1/2 closing/estoppel ($250), maint thru 2014 UY
Buyer paying other half closing ($250), 2015 maint


now comes the waiting........


----------



## Cory0518

Cory0518---$101-$16,160-160-BLT-Aug-160/'15, 160/'16-sent 1/6


----------



## that's nice

ldo said:


> ldo  $81--160-AKV-Dec-160/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-sent 1/2, waiting


I need a total price please





lifegaardonduty said:


> It appears my broker at Fidelity incorrectly read the ROFR.  The offer did not pass ROFR, but, rather, was taken by DVC.
> 
> Back to the drawing board.


Yikes... worst. call. ever. 

Good luck with the next one. 





Msmithmd said:


> msmithmd---$79-$13,086-150-SSR-Oct-150/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 1/2.
> 
> Buyer pays '15 maintenance and closing, seller pays '13 and '14 maintenance.
> 
> Not as cheap as the average for SSR, but I just couldn't pass up all those loaded points. Figured if I rent the '13 and '14 at $12 per point, I could get my effective price down to $55. Hope it goes through...


Looks great! Love those loaded points! Good Luck!





starryagain said:


> starryagain---$80-$13,395-150-BWV-Oct-0/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 1/4, waiting
> 
> All these takens are making me nervous.


Good Luck!




beer dave said:


> AKV  100@ 80,sept,  100/14, 100/15, 100/16,  sent late Dec?  waiting.


I need a total cost to add you.





KingLouis said:


> We were very excited to find a small 25 point contract with the same use year as our current!  A little more expensive than we would like, but we haven't seen very many small contracts come available for BLT.
> 
> $120 - $3,000 - 25 - BLT - Apr - 0/'15, 25/'16 - sent 1/5, Waiting
> 
> Fingers Crossed!


Good Luck!






broberts said:


> Back on the clock. Higher than the last one ($76), but my broker said that they are taking a closer look at all SSR's under $80. The extra points made it easier to pay a little more.
> 
> 
> broberts - $80-$16,000-200-SSR-Aug-0/'13, 369/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 1/7


Good Luck!





mouseaddicts said:


> $64 - $21,874 - 310 - OKW - Feb - 0/'14, 310/'15, 310/'16 - sent 1/7
> 
> Now, we wait .............
> 
> It's scary seeing the contracts Disney seems to be buying up.


You might be OK because it is a bigger contract. I hope this goes through for you. Good Luck!




Msmithmd said:


> I sense a great disturbance in the force- and it is your contract. Really hope you will pass, but if I were you I would keep looking as I don't think this one has much chance of going through. For your sake, I hope I'm wrong...


I think it has a chance due to the fact there are no banked points and it is a somewhat larger contract. I hope this gets through.





Cory0518 said:


> Cory0518---$101-$16,160-160-BLT-Aug-160/'15, 160/'16-sent 1/6


Good Luck!!!!


----------



## ldo

ldo $81--$14,452, 160-AKV-Dec-160/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-buyer pays 2015 MF, inlcuded in price. sent 1/2, waiting


----------



## tino0120

First contract...getting nervous since everyone is saying DVC is reviewing all SSR contract under $80/point

$73 - $9185 - 120 - SSR - Feb - 15/2015 - 120/2016, sent 1/5......waiting


----------



## niroc

Niroc--$97-$20,370-210-BLT-Feb-0/'14-17/'15-220/'16-sent 1/7


----------



## shpdem

$68-$11,250-160-SSR-sep-2/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16, -sent 1/21.

After seeing what they have been taking I feel I have no chance.


----------



## mjmsp111

mjmsp111---$81-$17,010-210-AKV-Dec- 190/'13, 210/'14, 210/'15, 210/'16-sent 12/31


figured I would move this over here since it was sent last day of 14 -   won't hear for another 20 days!!

UGH!


----------



## Aladdin72

aladdin72---$82-$18,185-200-SSR-Mar- 200/'14, 182/'15, 200/'16-sent 12/08 Passed 12/30 

We started asking about whether we passed the ROFR earlier in the week and they just got back to us today.  Closing in Feb because of a trip for the previous owners.

WOOHOO!!!


----------



## LSchrow

LSchrow said:


> $78-$12,860-150-BWV-APRIL-0/'13, 0/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 1/8
> 
> seller paying 1/2 closing/estoppel ($250), maint thru 2014 UY
> Buyer paying other half closing ($250), 2015 maint
> 
> 
> now comes the waiting........



mea culpa, that'snice - I put the total point cost rather than total including maint, closing in my original post 
I edited my post -would you mind correcting it on the ROFR list?

btw, we have 3 direct contracts (for about 15 years), but had no clue about how to go about buying resale - the ROFR thread(s) helped tremendously! thank you so *very* much for maintaining it!!!


----------



## beer dave

that's nice said:


> I need a total price please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes... worst. call. ever.
> 
> Good luck with the next one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great! Love those loaded points! Good Luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> 
> 
> I need a total cost to add you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might be OK because it is a bigger contract. I hope this goes through for you. Good Luck!
> 
> 
> 
> I think it has a chance due to the fact there are no banked points and it is a somewhat larger contract. I hope this gets through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck!!!!




Sorry-- I had to go ask my wife... lol... it's 9055.00


----------



## bellapecas

That's Nice, I noticed these two 2014 contracts in waiting are missing from the 2015 thread. I only noticed because I'm anxiously watching them. Will they stay on the 2014 thread, instead of coming over?



ncfanofdisney said:


> ncfanofdisney---$90-$18,000-200-BLT-Mar-96/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 12/19, waiting  Our first contract hopefully.....





Sbl123 said:


> BLT, 200pts, no 2014, 100 2015, 200 2016+.  $85pp, buyer pays prorated maintenance.


----------



## MarkinMA

MarkinMA---$79-$23,700-300-BWV-Dec-300/'14, 300/'15, 300/'16 - sent 12/12, passed 1/5.

First contract - thanks to all here, as I think I did my homework and did OK.


----------



## coastalhh

If not otherwise stated. Is it assumed buyer pays closing and current year fees on all these?   Trying to make a offer and using these as a guide on how to structure. Thanks.


----------



## niroc

coastalhh said:


> If not otherwise stated. Is it assumed buyer pays closing and current year fees on all these?   Trying to make a offer and using these as a guide on how to structure. Thanks.



Correct, buyer pays closing costs unless otherwise negotiated. Buyer only pays maintenance fees on the points remaining in that current use year and pays all the maintenance fees thereafter. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Lurch

Lurch---$90-$9,406-100-BWV-Dec-83/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16, 100/'17-sent 12/13, passed 1/6


----------



## pigletmom

$75-$12,475-150-SSR-June-59/'13,129/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 1/12

First time hopeful buyer.  I've waited forever to purchase-- had to put 3 kids through college first! 
Thanks to all you DISboarders for your help.  I really felt that I knew what I was doing.  Now I just have to patiently wait 30 more days!


----------



## tasha99

Wow pigletmom--your contract is almost exactly like one I'm waiting on.  Good luck!

It's been 31 days now on my SSR contract, and still no word from Disney regarding ROFR.  I'm at about 27 days on a VGC contract, too.  Disney seems to be taking its time now . . .


----------



## ResQme3

ResQme3---$77-$11,491-135-SSR-Mar-0/'13, 0/'14, 123/'15, 135/'16-sent 1/12 



Hoping for smooth sailing through ROFR this time.


----------



## jessicasmileycat

jessicasmileycat---$99-$26,643-250-BLT-Sept-0/'13, 250/'14, 250/'15, 250/'16 sent 10/21, passed 11/6 still waiting to close 1/13 due to seller documents

(10/17) Contracts sent and returned for agreement of sales
(10/21) In escrow
(11/6) ROFR waived by Disney
(11/25) Closing documents and final monies sent by buyer
(12/1) Buyers documents recieved by title company, closing started
(12/17) Sellers documents recieved by title company
(12/19) Estimated closing date by original contract- seller's documents get rejected by title company for not being clear


----------



## Mickeydad

We had to sell our DVC points 2 years ago, but am happy to say we have bought back in... well, at least we are hoping too!!! 

Mickeydad---$41-$10,250-250-VB-Mar-15/ 15 250/ 16-sent 1/13


Mickeydad


----------



## PixieDustPennyBell

Pixiedustpennybell ---$133-$23940-180-GCV-June-2/'13,173/'14,180/'15, 180/'16-sent 1/10
Waiting is terrible!!! Disney takes forever......


----------



## EGGTIMER

Eggtimer ---$128-$28160-220-VGC-Sept-8/'14,220/'15, 220/'16-sent 1/13

First time DVC purchase.   Fingers Crossed.


----------



## that's nice

ldo said:


> ldo $81--$14,452, 160-AKV-Dec-160/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-buyer pays 2015 MF, inlcuded in price. sent 1/2, waiting


Good Luck!





tino0120 said:


> First contract...getting nervous since everyone is saying DVC is reviewing all SSR contract under $80/point
> 
> $73 - $9185 - 120 - SSR - Feb - 15/2015 - 120/2016, sent 1/5......waiting


Good Luck!





niroc said:


> Niroc--$97-$20,370-210-BLT-Feb-0/'14-17/'15-220/'16-sent 1/7


Good Luck!


----------



## that's nice

shpdem said:


> $68-$11,250-160-SSR-sep-2/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16, -sent 1/9.
> 
> After seeing what they have been taking I feel I have no chance.


Good Luck... I hope you get this... I haven't seen one pass in the 60's in a few months. 





mjmsp111 said:


> mjmsp111---$81-$17,010-210-AKV-Dec- 190/'13, 210/'14, 210/'15, 210/'16-sent 12/31
> 
> 
> figured I would move this over here since it was sent last day of 14 -   won't hear for another 20 days!!
> 
> UGH!


Good Luck! (again!!)





Aladdin72 said:


> aladdin72---$82-$18,185-200-SSR-Mar- 200/'14, 182/'15, 200/'16-sent 12/08 Passed 12/30
> 
> We started asking about whether we passed the ROFR earlier in the week and they just got back to us today.  Closing in Feb because of a trip for the previous owners.
> 
> WOOHOO!!!


I'll be placing your contract on the July-Dec 2014 thread. Welcome Home! 





LSchrow said:


> mea culpa, that'snice - I put the total point cost rather than total including maint, closing in my original post
> I edited my post -would you mind correcting it on the ROFR list?
> 
> btw, we have 3 direct contracts (for about 15 years), but had no clue about how to go about buying resale - the ROFR thread(s) helped tremendously! thank you so *very* much for maintaining it!!!


Fixed! 





beer dave said:


> Sorry-- I had to go ask my wife... lol... it's 9055.00


Added! Good Luck! 





bellapecas said:


> That's Nice, I noticed these two 2014 contracts in waiting are missing from the 2015 thread. I only noticed because I'm anxiously watching them. Will they stay on the 2014 thread, instead of coming over?


Usually I don't put them in both threads unless they get posted here by the OP- which I'm willing to do if asked. Sometimes someone doesn't post until their contract passes, say a sent of 12/20 and passed 1/15. I would just add their info on this thread. 






MarkinMA said:


> MarkinMA---$79-$23,700-300-BWV-Dec-300/'14, 300/'15, 300/'16 - sent 12/12, passed 1/5.
> 
> First contract - thanks to all here, as I think I did my homework and did OK.


Very nice!!! Enjoy all those points! Welcome Home! 





Lurch said:


> Lurch---$90-$9,406-100-BWV-Dec-83/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16, 100/'17-sent 12/13, passed 1/6


Welcome Home!!!





pigletmom said:


> $75-$12,475-150-SSR-June-59/'13,129/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 1/12
> 
> First time hopeful buyer.  I've waited forever to purchase-- had to put 3 kids through college first!
> Thanks to all you DISboarders for your help.  I really felt that I knew what I was doing.  Now I just have to patiently wait 30 more days!


Good Luck! 





ResQme3 said:


> ResQme3---$77-$11,491-135-SSR-Mar-0/'13, 0/'14, 123/'15, 135/'16-sent 1/12
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping for smooth sailing through ROFR this time.


Good Luck!





jessicasmileycat said:


> jessicasmileycat---$99-$26,643-250-BLT-Sept-0/'13, 250/'14, 250/'15, 250/'16 sent 10/21, passed 11/6 still waiting to close 1/13 due to seller documents
> 
> (10/17) Contracts sent and returned for agreement of sales
> (10/21) In escrow
> (11/6) ROFR waived by Disney
> (11/25) Closing documents and final monies sent by buyer
> (12/1) Buyers documents recieved by title company, closing started
> (12/17) Sellers documents recieved by title company
> (12/19) Estimated closing date by original contract- seller's documents get rejected by title company for not being clear


Geez... what a headache. I hope you closed today!! 





Mickeydad said:


> We had to sell our DVC points 2 years ago, but am happy to say we have bought back in... well, at least we are hoping too!!!
> 
> Mickeydad---$41-$10,250-250-VB-Mar-15/ 15 250/ 16-sent 1/13
> 
> 
> Mickeydad


Good Luck!!!!


----------



## that's nice

PixieDustPennyBell said:


> Pixiedustpennybell ---$133-$23940-180-GCV-June-2/'13,173/'14,180/'15, 180/'16-sent 1/10
> Waiting is terrible!!! Disney takes forever......


Good Luck!!!





EGGTIMER said:


> Eggtimer ---$128-$28160-220-VGC-Sept-8/'14,220/'15, 220/'16-sent 1/13
> 
> First time DVC purchase.   Fingers Crossed.


Good Luck!!!!


----------



## summabreeze85

OKW---$60.50-$17,943.40-260-OKW-Aug-260/'14, 260/'15, 260/'16-sent 12/15, ROFR'D 1/14

I am not surprised this didn't pass. Bummed for sure, but once I heard Disney was taking a lot of SSR and OKW I wish I could've gone back and raised my price so I didn't lose it. It was a foreign seller, listed at $65 I believe, and looking to get rid of it quick. We negotiated back and forth and came to $60.50, with me paying all closing costs and the 2015 maintenance fees. Thinking I might try for an SSR contract now instead.


----------



## julluvsdisney

julluvsdisney---$80-$12,000-150-VWL-Dec- 5/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15,-sent 12/19, passed 1/14 So excited! Man that was nerve wracking !!!!


----------



## pigletmom

tasha99 said:


> Wow pigletmom--your contract is almost exactly like one I'm waiting on.  Good luck!
> 
> It's been 31 days now on my SSR contract, and still no word from Disney regarding ROFR.  I'm at about 27 days on a VGC contract, too.  Disney seems to be taking its time now . . .



You must be going crazy!  I'm wishing you lots of luck.  If yours passes, mine has a good shot too.  I'm trying not to get my hopes up, though; seems to be a lot of ROFR going on with contracts that have banked points.


----------



## Buzzalot

I wanted my first post to be in this thread. After many months researching...

Buzzalot---$73-$16,136-200-SSR-June-25/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 1/10

Thanks to everyone here!!! It made my first attempt at DVC very easy.

Now the waiting...


----------



## PixieDustPennyBell

Pixiedustpennybell ---$72- $10800- 150- SSR- June- 25/'14,150/'15, 150/'16-sent 1/15

We are waiting for another one too.


----------



## fizbobunny

$85-$6,743-75-AKV-Dec-0/'14, 0/'15, 75/'16-sent 01/08/15


----------



## ncfanofdisney

We were notified today 1/15/15 that we passed ROFR.... We were notified back on 1/6 that there was an error with our seller's information regarding 2014 points. He listed it saying there were 96 points from 2014 and all for 2015 with March use year. Upon Disney's review, they made us sign an addendum to the contract that we actually got all 200 of 2014 points. Seller paid all of 2014 dues and buyer paid all of 2015 dues and closing costs. I can't believe it passed ROFR.... Now to wait out the closing and start planning our next trip.......

ncfanofdisney---$90-$19,535-200-BLT-Mar-200/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 12/19, passed 1/15


----------



## bellapecas

ncfanofdisney said:


> ncfanofdisney---$90-$19,535-200-BLT-Mar-200/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 12/19, passed 1/15



Wow! Congrats!  Another one that has me hopeful!


----------



## agie65

ncfanofdisney said:


> We were notified today 1/15/15 that we passed ROFR.... We were notified back on 1/6 that there was an error with our seller's information regarding 2014 points. He listed it saying there were 96 points from 2014 and all for 2015 with March use year. Upon Disney's review, they made us sign an addendum to the contract that we actually got all 200 of 2014 points. Seller paid all of 2014 dues and buyer paid all of 2015 dues and closing costs. I can't believe it passed ROFR.... Now to wait out the closing and start planning our next trip.......  ncfanofdisney---$90-$19,535-200-BLT-Mar-200/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 12/19, passed 1/15



Congratulations. Nice contract.


----------



## Disneyhappy

Disneyhappy---$105- $16,800 - 160-BLT-September -162/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16 - sent 1/17


----------



## Kelly in VA

Kelly in VA-$105-$11,550-110-AUL-Jun 110/'14, 110/'15, 110/'16-sent 1/17. Now waiting!

I'm pretty optimistic considering the resort and the price, but it is still a little stressful!


----------



## donnav025

donnav025---$83-$13,280-160-SSR-Aug-160/'14, 320/'15, 160/'16-sent 1/19

We haven't even had our AKV contract for a year and are already adding more points!  It's on the high end for SSR but I plan to rent the 2013 and 2014 to reduce the overall point price considerably. I'm also hoping it will be safer through ROFR with the higher price since SSR, banked points and Aug UY's seem to be popular right now with the mouse.


----------



## that's nice

summabreeze85 said:


> OKW---$60.50-$17,943.40-260-OKW-Aug-260/'14, 260/'15, 260/'16-sent 12/15, ROFR'D 1/14
> 
> I am not surprised this didn't pass. Bummed for sure, but once I heard Disney was taking a lot of SSR and OKW I wish I could've gone back and raised my price so I didn't lose it. It was a foreign seller, listed at $65 I believe, and looking to get rid of it quick. We negotiated back and forth and came to $60.50, with me paying all closing costs and the 2015 maintenance fees. Thinking I might try for an SSR contract now instead.


Sorry to hear... the days of $60 are going to be gone for a while I'm afraid. 





julluvsdisney said:


> julluvsdisney---$80-$12,000-150-VWL-Dec- 5/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15,-sent 12/19, passed 1/14 So excited! Man that was nerve wracking !!!!


Welcome Home!!!





Buzzalot said:


> I wanted my first post to be in this thread. After many months researching...
> 
> Buzzalot---$73-$16,136-200-SSR-June-25/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 1/10
> 
> Thanks to everyone here!!! It made my first attempt at DVC very easy.
> 
> Now the waiting...


Good Luck!!!





PixieDustPennyBell said:


> Pixiedustpennybell ---$72- $10800- 150- SSR- June- 25/'14,150/'15, 150/'16-sent 1/15
> 
> We are waiting for another one too.


Good Luck x2!





fizbobunny said:


> $85-$6,743-75-AKV-Dec-0/'14, 0/'15, 75/'16-sent 01/08/15


Good Luck!!!!






ncfanofdisney said:


> We were notified today 1/15/15 that we passed ROFR.... We were notified back on 1/6 that there was an error with our seller's information regarding 2014 points. He listed it saying there were 96 points from 2014 and all for 2015 with March use year. Upon Disney's review, they made us sign an addendum to the contract that we actually got all 200 of 2014 points. Seller paid all of 2014 dues and buyer paid all of 2015 dues and closing costs. I can't believe it passed ROFR.... Now to wait out the closing and start planning our next trip.......
> 
> ncfanofdisney---$90-$19,535-200-BLT-Mar-200/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 12/19, passed 1/15


Welcome Home!!!! Did they allow you to bank those points? 





Disneyhappy said:


> Disneyhappy---$105- $16,800 - 160-BLT-September -162/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16 - sent 1/17


Good Luck!!


----------



## that's nice

Kelly in VA said:


> Kelly in VA-$105-$11,550-110-AUL-Jun 110/'14, 110/'15, 110/'16-sent 1/17. Now waiting!
> 
> I'm pretty optimistic considering the resort and the price, but it is still a little stressful!


Good Luck!!!!





donnav025 said:


> donnav025---$83-$13,280-160-SSR-Aug-160/'14, 320/'15, 160/'16-sent 1/19
> 
> We haven't even had our AKV contract for a year and are already adding more points!  It's on the high end for SSR but I plan to rent the 2013 and 2014 to reduce the overall point price considerably. I'm also hoping it will be safer through ROFR with the higher price since SSR, banked points and Aug UY's seem to be popular right now with the mouse.


That's not too bad considering all the points. Good Luck!


----------



## beer dave

Just passed today!   100 AKV 80/pp september loaded.  Awesome!


----------



## dobermanlover99

The 3rd one fell thru, the seller never signed the paperwork, after a month.   So on to the 4th try now.   This is probably the most stressful thing I've done in a long long time. LOL. But I LOVE DISNEY, so I guess it's worth it.   

This was the 3rd try.    
dobermanlover99---$72-$14400-200-OKW -Oct-397/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16, 



And here's the 4th try. 

dobermanlover99---$83 $16,600-200-AKL-Jun-344/'15, 200/'16,-sent 1/15.


----------



## ncurley

ncfanofdisney said:


> We were notified today 1/15/15 that we passed ROFR.... We were notified back on 1/6 that there was an error with our seller's information regarding 2014 points. He listed it saying there were 96 points from 2014 and all for 2015 with March use year. Upon Disney's review, they made us sign an addendum to the contract that we actually got all 200 of 2014 points. Seller paid all of 2014 dues and buyer paid all of 2015 dues and closing costs. I can't believe it passed ROFR.... Now to wait out the closing and start planning our next trip.......
> 
> ncfanofdisney---$90-$19,535-200-BLT-Mar-200/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 12/19, passed 1/15



I am incredibly jealous of this $90/pt price for a (surprise) fully loaded BLT contract. BLT contracts are becoming scarce and asking prices increasing so you really got a great deal. When I checked last night there were more GFV contracts on the market than BLT.

We just found out we passed ROFR today on a 200 point contract too. We paid more than I would have liked but much less than the $170 per point direct price! We are planning a Nov 2015 trip so I did not do much negotiating. Asking price was $110/pt but we paid $108 and we are also paying $585 closing costs and management fees for the 2014 points. Still $11k cheaper than direct. Here is our info:

ncurley---$108-$21,600-200-BLT-Feb-200/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 12/23, passed 1/20

Finally looking forward to booking our first stay after months of stalking this board!


----------



## bellapecas

bellapecas---$85-$17,000-200-BLT-Sept-0/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16 sent 12/21, passed 1/14

Our third time passing ROFR on a BLT contract since June. The first one fell through due to seller's default. Second one closed in October. Waiting on closing docs from the title company for the third!


----------



## gatorgirl72

gatorgirl72 - $67-$6,700-100-OKW-Sept-4/'13, 100/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16-sent 1/20, waiting on ROFR

Hoping I did this right?!


----------



## bellapecas

gatorgirl72 said:


> gatorgirl72 - $67-$6,700-100-OKW-Sept-4/'13, 100/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16-sent 1/20, waiting on ROFR
> 
> Hoping I did this right?!




From one Georgian to another, Good Luck!


----------



## niroc

bellapecas said:


> bellapecas---$85-$17,000-200-BLT-Sept-0/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16 sent 12/21, passed 1/14
> 
> Our third time passing ROFR on a BLT contract since June. The first one fell through due to seller's default. Second one closed in October. Waiting on closing docs from the title company for the third!



I passed my first BLT contract a few years ago at $90/pp, I am currently waiting for ROFR on my second BLT contract at $97/pp.   I am completely impressed, and envious, that you got this at $85/pp.  I definitely did not have the cajones to bid that low.

Good for you and congrats!


----------



## newfangled

summabreeze85 said:


> OKW---$60.50-$17,943.40-260-OKW-Aug-260/'14, 260/'15, 260/'16-sent 12/15, ROFR'D 1/14
> 
> I am not surprised this didn't pass. Bummed for sure, but once I heard Disney was taking a lot of SSR and OKW I wish I could've gone back and raised my price so I didn't lose it. It was a foreign seller, listed at $65 I believe, and looking to get rid of it quick. We negotiated back and forth and came to $60.50, with me paying all closing costs and the 2015 maintenance fees. Thinking I might try for an SSR contract now instead.



More and more I'm convinced that price is not the determining factor.  If they have a willing buyer who is unaware of resale then all they need is enough margin to make money, and considering they are going north of $130 per point for direct...that's not hard to do!

I think they primarily ask themselves....

Do we have a buyer wait listed that this contract fits?
Do we want more of that particular unit in inventory (to sell later or offer as cash reservations)?

Then some price considerations may enter the picture.

Just a theory, but if they ROFR just based on price we wouldn't see the results we have.


----------



## bellapecas

niroc said:


> I passed my first BLT contract a few years ago at $90/pp, I am currently waiting for ROFR on my second BLT contract at $97/pp.   I am completely impressed, and envious, that you got this at $85/pp.  I definitely did not have the cajones to bid that low.
> 
> Good for you and congrats!



Thanks!  My contract is void of any broker commission and I made sure to state that in the contract.  Adding in commission would make the price per point between $92-94. I poured over 2014 sales & ROFR's before going for that price.  It paid off!


----------



## arachnib

arachnib---$78-$15,600-200-SSR-Jun-200/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16, -sent 1/15, passed-TBD

Because we have enjoyed DVC so much, this is our second purchase. Our first purchase was in April, 2013. $77 at BWV for 350, June use year, loaded contract We did lose three contracts prior to it, all at the asking price, to ROFR. 

Disboards was a great help in determining a fair price, at least a somewhat fair price, based on what Disney throws back or takes. Who knows. I do know, we have been completely satisfied with our resale purchase. 

To prepare for this 2015 purchase, I actually came up with a spread sheet, where a variety of prices and points for each resort could be plugged in and shows how much you would have invested in a contract at the end of 20 years. (If the contract is for more than 20 years, I considered it a bonus, because it still has value on the resale market at 20 years.) 

I had chatted with Doc, who gave me great advice last fall, and a different perspective on the property values, hence I devised the spread sheet. His knowledge was extremely valuable and appreciated. Really clarified some of the process for me.


----------



## DisneyfromDeland

DisneyfromDeland---$78-$15,600-200-BWV-Dec-52/'14, 102/'15, 200/'16-sent 1/21


----------



## bookem

dobermanlover99 said:


> The 3rd one fell thru, the seller never signed the paperwork, after a month.   So on to the 4th try now.   This is probably the most stressful thing I've done in a long long time. LOL. But I LOVE DISNEY, so I guess it's worth it.
> 
> This was the 3rd try.
> dobermanlover99---$72-$14400-200-OKW -Oct-397/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16,
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the 4th try.
> 
> dobermanlover99---$83 $16,600-200-AKL-Jun-344/'15, 200/'16,-sent 1/15.



Good luck with #4!!


----------



## trl1717

Trl1717---$100-$39,100- 391-BLT- Dec-0/'14, 309/'15, 390/'16, sent 1/21


----------



## DWorldOrBust

DWorldOrBust: $76pp-$16,787-200PTS-AKL-DEC UY-78pts 2014-200pts 2015 *SENT 1/21


----------



## rfc0001

dobermanlover99 said:


> The 3rd one fell thru, the seller never signed the paperwork, after a month.   So on to the 4th try now.   This is probably the most stressful thing I've done in a long long time. LOL. But I LOVE DISNEY, so I guess it's worth it.
> 
> This was the 3rd try.
> dobermanlover99---$72-$14400-200-OKW -Oct-397/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16,
> 
> And here's the 4th try.
> 
> dobermanlover99---$83 $16,600-200-AKL-Jun-344/'15, 200/'16,-sent 1/15.


Wow, sorry for your "luck".  If #4 falls through, I'll personally sell you one of my contracts so you don't give up .  It isn't normally this hard.





newfangled said:


> More and more I'm convinced that price is not the determining factor.  If they have a willing buyer who is unaware of resale then all they need is enough margin to make money, and considering they are going north of $130 per point for direct...that's not hard to do!
> 
> I think they primarily ask themselves....
> 
> Do we have a buyer wait listed that this contract fits?
> Do we want more of that particular unit in inventory (to sell later or offer as cash reservations)?
> 
> Then some price considerations may enter the picture.
> 
> Just a theory, but if they ROFR just based on price we wouldn't see the results we have.


BINGO!  Glad someone else here said it -- just look at the avg. price of historical taken vs. passed -- *almost always identical*, and in many cases taken are much higher than average.  The reality is DVC holds *no* resale inventory, so when someone waitlists a resale purchase, DVC simply takes the next one that passes their desk with the right points and UY.  If there are two, they'll take the cheaper of the two (which is why the taken avg. is *slightly* lower than passed), however unless there is an open waitlist for that resort/UY/points when it crosses their desk, it *will* pass -- *no matter how low the price or how "loaded" the points* -- that's right folks, loaded contracts and low prices have *next to nothing* to do with ROFR; It has everything to do with the _demand_   -- also, resorts that are currently being sold (AUL and VGF) will *never* get ROFR'd since they still have virtually unlimited developer inventory to sell with an even lower cost basis.


----------



## specalkay

specalkay---$102-$21,995-200-BLT-Sep-0/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 1/22


----------



## michelec69

The paperwork for ROFR was submitted on 12/21 and in reading the posts I was getting anxious because we had no received any word about our contract.  I exhanged emails with the broker who contacted Disney to see where the contract stood.  As it turns out, Disney felt the sellers information wasn't legible and therefore stopped the process and didn't let the broker know.  Has this ever happen to anyone?   So now we need to wait but not sure how long to see what Disney decides.  

SO frustrating.


----------



## bellapecas

michelec69 said:


> The paperwork for ROFR was submitted on 12/21 and in reading the posts I was getting anxious because we had no received any word about our contract.  I exhanged emails with the broker who contacted Disney to see where the contract stood.  As it turns out, Disney felt the sellers information wasn't legible and therefore stopped the process and didn't let the broker know.  Has this ever happen to anyone?   So now we need to wait but not sure how long to see what Disney decides.
> 
> SO frustrating.



Yes, this happened with me last month as well.  Disney asked for a document and the seller sent it, however Disney didn't put the seller's email together with our contract.  I called on Dec 31 and Disney told me what they were waiting for.  I sent it and they "reset" my ROFR effective date to 12/21.  A decision was made 24 days later, but I didn't find out until I called on "day 30" to ask about it.  The whole process can be VERY nerve-wrecking!


----------



## Bigreagan

Bigreagan --- $78 - $7,800.00 - 100 - AKV - June - 0/14, 23/15, 100/16, sent 1/15

Yippee! We passed RORF on February 6 and now just waiting for paperwork.


----------



## ncfanofdisney

Welcome Home!!!! Did they allow you to bank those points? 


They were already banked.  Seller had multiple contracts and listed this one as having 96 banked points when It actually had all 200 banked from 2014.


----------



## 3pletprincesses

I usually don't post here but we just had the strangest ROFR

$79-$15,800-200-SSR-Oct- 0/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16 -sent 1/19 , ROFR 1/23


----------



## DWorldOrBust

3pletprincesses said:


> I usually don't post here but we just had the strangest ROFR
> 
> $79-$15,800-200-SSR-Oct- 0/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16 -sent 1/19 , ROFR 1/23



Did is Pass or did Disney Take it?


----------



## sweetdana

DWorldOrBust said:


> Did is Pass or did Disney Take it?




It failed.  ROFRed


----------



## 3pletprincesses

DWorldOrBust said:


> Did is Pass or did Disney Take it?



Disney took it


----------



## LadyBeBop

3pletprincesses said:


> Disney took it




And it only took them four days to take it?

I guess Disney had a buyer lined up already.


----------



## DWorldOrBust

Thanks for the clarification, sorry the contract got taken. Is it normal for Disney to give such a quick response when they are exercising their ROFR rights?


----------



## agie65

DWorldOrBust said:


> Thanks for the clarification, sorry the contract got taken. Is it normal for Disney to give such a quick response when they are exercising their ROFR rights?



Can happen, but never heard before.


----------



## jodiey

jodiey---$75-$20,604-250-SSR-Sept-249/'14, 250/'15, 250/'16-sent 12/29, passed 1/24


----------



## steve04386

Update:
$79-$17,775-225-BWV-Feb-0/'13, 71/'14-banked, 225/'15, 225/'16-sent 12/30, passed 1/24! Received closing Docs 2/10

Thank you all for your help in the researching of our purchase! We've been to WDW several times in the past 10 years using our relatives' points and we're very excited to no longer be point leeches!


----------



## karatstravels

Just found out we passed!!!

Karatstravels--$73 $10,950-150-OKW-Sep-150/'13(banked) 150/'14, 150/'15-sent 1/2 passed 1/24


----------



## Goofyben

Goofyben---$94-$15,040-160-BLT-Feb , 0/'14, 15/'15, 160/'16-sent 1/24, passed TBD.


----------



## akl2004

akl2004---$100-$5000-50-BWV-AUG-50/'14,50/'15,50/'16-sent 1/10


----------



## LSchrow

jodiey said:


> jodiey---$75-$20,604-250-SSR-Sept-249/'14, 250/'15, 250/'16-sent 12/29, passed 1/24





steve04386 said:


> Update:
> $79-$17,775-225-BWV-Feb-0/'13, 71/'14-banked, 225/'15, 225/'16-sent 12/30, passed 1/24!





karatstravels said:


> Just found out we passed!!!
> 
> Karatstravels--$73 $10,950-150-OKW-Sep-150/'13(banked) 150/'14, 150/'15-sent 1/2 passed 1/24



WOW - three in a row 

a huge CONGRATS - & Welcome Home - to all of you


----------



## nifferearly

My Christmas contract got taken 

nifferearly---$92-$19,800-200-BLT-June-237/'15, 200/'16-sent 12/23, taken 1/20


----------



## mjmsp111

WE PASSED!!!!!!!!!

mjmsp111---$81-$17,010-210-AKV-Dec- 190/'13, 210/'14, 210/'15, 210/'16-Passed 1/24/15

Very excited and maybe going in APRIL!!


----------



## BeachClub7

BeachClub7 said:


> This is our first one and we're so excited! Hoping this contract goes through because we really want to be close to Food&Wine...fingers crossed that the Mouse doesn't exercise his ROFR.
> 
> BeachClub7 ---$91-$31,850-350-BCV-Aug-350/'14, 350/'15, 350/'16- sent 1/2



We passed on 1/24! Yippee! Now to wait on paperwork.....


----------



## tino0120

Wow big congrats for everyone that just passed!  It give me hope for mine! Looks like the mouse is in a good mood!  Mine was sent on 1/5, so hopefully I will hear back soon!


----------



## abdmom

abdmom---$105-$14700-140-AUL-FEB-0/'14,0/'15,140/'16-sent 1/23


----------



## DisWitt

diswitt---$105-$15600-140-AUL-Feb-0/'14, 0/'15, 140/'16-sent 1/24   Subsidized MF's

ADMIN - combine with abdlmom's previous post. She is seller, I am buyer.


----------



## BeachClub7

ResQme3 said:


> ResQme3---$77-$11,491-135-SSR-Mar-0/'13, 0/'14, 123/'15, 135/'16-sent 1/12
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping for smooth sailing through ROFR this time.





tino0120 said:


> Wow big congrats for everyone that just passed!  It give me hope for mine! Looks like the mouse is in a good mood!  Mine was sent on 1/5, so hopefully I will hear back soon!



Mouse Ears crossed for you! Good luck!


----------



## BeachClub7




----------



## ResQme3

BeachClub7 said:


> Mouse Ears crossed for you! Good luck!



Thanks so much! I am hoping to hear good news this time. I have a new husband and stepson who have never been to the US and are looking forward to their first visit to WDW. The waiting is the hardest part.


----------



## disneymomma76

disneymomma76 - $75 - $4300 - 50 - OKW - Sept-10/'13, 50/'14, 50/'16 - sent 12/29, passed 1/24.


----------



## graychef

graychef --- $77 - $12,320 - 160 - AKV - Jun - 55/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16 - sent 01/26


----------



## lolakat

We just sent our second BLT contrat in for ROFR.  Our origional plan was to add on 100 Poly Points but we decieded the studio only model was not right for us at the pirce they are asking.  BLT Prices are deffinitly up a bit since we bought our first contract in the Fall when we paid $98 for 100points with 33 in 2014 and all the 2015 points.  This one is stripped but we don't really need the points until 2016 and I wanted a smaller contract for no more than $100 per point so I am satisfied with it.  Fingers crossed 



lolakat---$100-$12,984-125-BLT-Jun- 0/'14, 0/'15, 125/'16-sent 1/25


----------



## ncfanofdisney

nifferearly said:


> My Christmas contract got taken
> 
> nifferearly---$92-$19,800-200-BLT-June-237/'15, 200/'16-sent 12/23, taken 1/20



I'm sorry your contract got taken.  Weird since mine just passed a week ago for 200 points at $90 a point fully loaded.....keep tryin....


----------



## that's nice

Page 5 updated



beer dave said:


> Just passed today!   100 AKV 80/pp september loaded.  Awesome!


Welcome Home!





dobermanlover99 said:


> dobermanlover99---$83 $16,600-200-AKL-Jun-344/'15, 200/'16,-sent 1/15.


Good Luck!





bellapecas said:


> bellapecas---$85-$17,000-200-BLT-Sept-0/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16 sent 12/21, passed 1/14
> 
> Our third time passing ROFR on a BLT contract since June. The first one fell through due to seller's default. Second one closed in October. Waiting on closing docs from the title company for the third!


Welcome Home!!!





ncurley said:


> ncurley---$108-$21,600-200-BLT-Feb-200/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 12/23, passed 1/20
> 
> Finally looking forward to booking our first stay after months of stalking this board!


Good Luck!!!






gatorgirl72 said:


> gatorgirl72 - $67-$6,700-100-OKW-Sept-4/'13, 100/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16-sent 1/20, waiting on ROFR
> 
> Hoping I did this right?!


Good Luck!!!





arachnib said:


> arachnib---$78-$15,600-200-SSR-Jun-200/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16, -sent 1/15, passed-TBD


Good Luck!!!





DisneyfromDeland said:


> DisneyfromDeland---$78-$15,600-200-BWV-Dec-52/'14, 102/'15, 200/'16-sent 1/21


Good Luck!!!


----------



## that's nice

Page 6 updated



trl1717 said:


> Trl1717---$100-$39,100- 391-BLT- Dec-0/'14, 309/'15, 390/'16, sent 1/21


Good Luck!





DWorldOrBust said:


> DWorldOrBust: $76pp-$16,787-200PTS-AKL-DEC UY-78pts 2014-200pts 2015 *SENT 1/21


Good Luck!!





specalkay said:


> specalkay---$102-$21,995-200-BLT-Sep-0/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 1/22


Good Luck!!





Bigreagan said:


> Bigreagan --- $78 - $7,800.00 - 100 - AKV - June - 0/14, 23/15, 100/16, sent 1/15


Good Luck!!





3pletprincesses said:


> I usually don't post here but we just had the strangest ROFR
> 
> $79-$15,800-200-SSR-Oct- 0/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16 -sent 1/19 , ROFR 1/23


That is weird... Sorry you lost it.. Fast with the ROFR too.


----------



## that's nice

Page 7 updated



jodiey said:


> jodiey---$75-$20,604-250-SSR-Sept-249/'14, 250/'15, 250/'16-sent 12/29, passed 1/24


Welcome Home!





steve04386 said:


> Update:
> $79-$17,775-225-BWV-Feb-0/'13, 71/'14-banked, 225/'15, 225/'16-sent 12/30, passed 1/24!
> 
> Thank you all for your help in the researching of our purchase! We've been to WDW several times in the past 10 years using our relatives' points and we're very excited to no longer be point leeches!


Welcome Home!!!





karatstravels said:


> Just found out we passed!!!
> 
> Karatstravels--$73 $10,950-150-OKW-Sep-150/'13(banked) 150/'14, 150/'15-sent 1/2 passed 1/24


Welcome Home!!!





Goofyben said:


> Goofyben---$94-$15,040-160-BLT-Feb , 0/'14, 15/'15, 160/'16-sent 1/24, passed TBD.


Good Luck!!





akl2004 said:


> akl2004---$100-$5000-50-BWV-AUG-50/'14,50/'15,50/'16-sent 1/10


Good Luck!!!!





nifferearly said:


> My Christmas contract got taken
> 
> nifferearly---$92-$19,800-200-BLT-June-237/'15, 200/'16-sent 12/23, taken 1/20


Sorry to hear... added.





mjmsp111 said:


> WE PASSED!!!!!!!!!
> 
> mjmsp111---$81-$17,010-210-AKV-Dec- 190/'13, 210/'14, 210/'15, 210/'16-Passed 1/24/15
> 
> Very excited and maybe going in APRIL!!


Welcome Home!!!





BeachClub7 said:


> We passed on 1/24! Yippee! Now to wait on paperwork.....


Welcome Home!!!





DisWitt said:


> diswitt---$105-$15600-140-AUL-Feb-0/'14, 0/'15, 140/'16-sent 1/24   Subsidized MF's
> 
> ADMIN - combine with abdlmom's previous post. She is seller, I am buyer.


Added!


----------



## that's nice

disneymomma76 said:


> disneymomma76 - $75 - $4300 - 50 - OKW - Sept-10/'13, 50/'14, 50/'16 - sent 12/29, passed 1/24.


Welcome Home!





graychef said:


> graychef --- $77 - $12,320 - 160 - AKV - Jun - 55/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16 - sent 01/26


Good Luck!





lolakat said:


> We just sent our second BLT contrat in for ROFR.  Our origional plan was to add on 100 Poly Points but we decieded the studio only model was not right for us at the pirce they are asking.  BLT Prices are deffinitly up a bit since we bought our first contract in the Fall when we paid $98 for 100points with 33 in 2014 and all the 2015 points.  This one is stripped but we don't really need the points until 2016 and I wanted a smaller contract for no more than $100 per point so I am satisfied with it.  Fingers crossed
> 
> 
> 
> lolakat---$100-$12,984-125-BLT-Jun- 0/'14, 0/'15, 125/'16-sent 1/25


Good Luck!


----------



## pangyal

I can't believe this passed! We are SO excited !!!

pangyal- $65-$19800-300-AKL-June-0/'13, 300/'14, 300/'15, 300/'16-sent 1/5, passed 1/28 (seller/ buyer split closing)

I hope I input the data correctly. Long time lurker, short time poster


----------



## Lauren in NC

So excited!!!!   Thank you to everyone on the boards for all the wonderful help!

Lauren in NC$110-$27,500-250-VGC-Aug-111/15, 250/16-sent 1/5, passed 1/28


----------



## starryagain

starryagain said:


> starryagain---$80-$13,395-150-BWV-Oct-0/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 1/4, waiting
> 
> All these takens are making me nervous.



Found out 1/28 that we passed!


----------



## LSchrow

starryagain said:


> starryagain---$80-$13,395-150-BWV-Oct-0/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 1/4, waiting
> .





starryagain said:


> Found out 1/28 that we passed!



you've just given me hope (150 BWV $78, sent 1/8) 

I certainly hope we have good news soon - I would loooooove to make that contract my birthday present (2/1)!!

Congrats to everyone that passed!!!!


----------



## btr2trvl

pangyal said:


> I can't believe this passed! We are SO excited !!!  pangyal- $65-$19800-300-AKL-June-0/'13, 300/'14, 300/'15, 300/'16-sent 1/5, passed 1/28 (seller/ buyer split closing)  I hope I input the data correctly. Long time lurker, short time poster



Your my hero that's the best one inhale ever seen!


----------



## btr2trvl

Jeez spell check...you're my hero that's the best one I have ever seen!!!


----------



## graychef

pangyal said:


> pangyal- $65-$19800-300-AKL-June-0/'13, 300/'14, 300/'15, 300/'16-sent 1/5, passed 1/28 (seller/ buyer split closing)




I am jealous.


----------



## pangyal

pangyal said:


> I can't believe this passed! We are SO excited !!!
> 
> pangyal- $65-$19800-300-AKL-June-0/'13, 300/'14, 300/'15, 300/'16-sent 1/5, passed 1/28 (seller/ buyer split closing)
> 
> I hope I input the data correctly. Long time lurker, short time poster



Thanks for the cheers, guys !

So...not sure how accurate this is, but our broker said that Disney is not actively ROFR-ing any Animal Kingdom contracts for the time being. It might be a good time to buy this resort for those on the fence about buying in but not wanting to spend too much per point. The ROFR data for all of 2014 we looked at on numerous boards seemed to bear this out. 

Of course, it was also a larger contract so that helped to bring down the price.


----------



## Mish415

Mish415 --- 84-$10920-130-VWL- March 130/'15,130/'16 Sent 1/26
waiting


----------



## agie65

btr2trvl said:


> Jeez spell check...you're my hero that's the best one I have ever seen!!!



Be careful with those autocorrect. Sometime they can get you in different situation.


----------



## ldo

ldo $81--$14,452, 160-AKV-Dec-160/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-buyer pays 2015 MF, included in price. sent 1/2, passed 1/28


----------



## Cory0518

Cory0518 said:


> Cory0518---$101-$16,160-160-BLT-Aug-160/'15, 160/'16-sent 1/6



We got the call today. We passed ROFR!


----------



## DWorldOrBust

pangyal said:


> Thanks for the cheers, guys !
> 
> So...not sure how accurate this is, but our broker said that Disney is not actively ROFR-ing any Animal Kingdom contracts for the time being. It might be a good time to buy this resort for those on the fence about buying in but not wanting to spend too much per point. The ROFR data for all of 2014 we looked at on numerous boards seemed to bear this out.
> 
> Of course, it was also a larger contract so that helped to bring down the price.



My fingers are crossed that your broker is right.


----------



## that's nice

What are you guys doing to me? I just spent an hour going through all those pages this afternoon... I stop back here to make sure I didn't miss anything and now there is a whole other page.


----------



## gatorgirl72

pangyal said:


> I can't believe this passed! We are SO excited !!!
> 
> pangyal- $65-$19800-300-AKL-June-0/'13, 300/'14, 300/'15, 300/'16-sent 1/5, passed 1/28 (seller/ buyer split closing)
> 
> I hope I input the data correctly. Long time lurker, short time poster



Congrats, that is an awesome deal!!


----------



## dsnydaddy

pangyal said:


> I can't believe this passed! We are SO excited !!!
> 
> pangyal- $65-$19800-300-AKL-June-0/'13, 300/'14, 300/'15, 300/'16-sent 1/5, passed 1/28 (seller/ buyer split closing)
> 
> I hope I input the data correctly. Long time lurker, short time poster



incredible deal!  I'd have bought AKL if Id have known it can be had for that!


----------



## KingLouis

KingLouis said:


> We were very excited to find a small 25 point contract with the same use year as our current!  A little more expensive than we would like, but we haven't seen very many small contracts come available for BLT.
> 
> $120 - $3,000 - 25 - BLT - Apr - 0/'15, 25/'16 - sent 1/5, Waiting
> 
> Fingers Crossed!


our small add-on contract passed Yesterday!

$120 - $3,000 - 25 - BLT - Apr - 0/'15, 25/'16 - sent 1/5, Passed 1/28


----------



## pangyal

Congratulations to everybody who passed! Looks like the mouse is in a charitable mood these days....let's hope it sticks around for a while


----------



## ckbrugh

ckbrugh---$80-$2,000-25-OKW-Jun-0/'14, 50/'15, 25/'16-sent 1/20 (or thereabouts)


----------



## shpdem

The wait is killing me and it's only been a week.  I wish there was a way to check rofr.


----------



## SARATOGA ROB

Saratoga rob $75 $11250 150 BCV AUG 179/15 150/16 sent 1/5 passed 1/26


----------



## rfc0001

SARATOGA ROB said:


> Saratoga rob $75 $11250 150 BCV AUG 179/15 150/16 sent *5/1* passed 1/26


Congrats!  Me thinks there is a *typo*, that or someone fell asleep at the wheel


----------



## SARATOGA ROB

Yes I am pleased with the deal


----------



## JodyTG

JodyTG $89.00-$4,450.00-50 SSR Sept-50/'14 50/'15 sent 1/14/15 passed 1/29/15

While some may say we overpaid, we're happy with the price and the loaded contract.


----------



## graychef

JodyTG said:


> sent 1/14/15 passed 1/29/15



Wow. That was fast.


----------



## rfc0001

graychef said:


> Wow. That was fast.


Like the good old days...back in December   The holidays may have slowed them down, and they are back on pre-holiday turnaround times.  Good to see -- even with a 2 week turnaround overall resale purchase/transfer is a painfully slow process -- about 3 mos. IME.


----------



## tino0120

JodyTG said:


> JodyTG $89.00-$4,450.00-50 SSR Sept-50/2014 50/2015 sent 1/14/15 passed 1/29/15
> 
> While some may say we overpaid, we're happy with the price and the loaded contract.



Wow that's fast!  Congrats!

We sent our SSR contract in 1/5 and seems like everyone that sent in 1/5 or even after already heard back.  I am getting more anxious now!  I hate the wait!


----------



## JodyTG

We just wanted to make sure we passed.  Too many SSR contracts have been taken at lower amounts, and I was determined that this one was MINE.

The ROFR guys may be laughing at the price, but it was well worth it for me.


----------



## zippy256

zippy256---$64-$11,096-150-OKW-Aug-78/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16 Sent 1/7/15 Taken 1/30/15

Disney harvests another OKW. This was our second try. Now to scour the listings for attempt #3.


----------



## rfc0001

zippy256 said:


> zippy256---$64-$11,096-150-OKW-Aug-78/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16 Sent 1/7/15 Taken 1/30/15
> 
> Disney harvests another OKW. This was our second try. Now to scour the listings for attempt #3.


Which means _someone_ is buying OKW contracts direct from Disney @ $135 -- crazy.  Even at resale prices, OKW is the same _total_ price per point _on contract_ as Poly direct (both are $9 total cost per individual point -- purchase cost/points remaining on contract + MF/pt.).  At direct prices, it's crazy all day every day -- and twice on Sunday, but I digress 

Curious, why OKW?  SSR has 43% more points remaining for 8% higher price, and lower MFs -- and much less likely to have the mouse take your cheese.


----------



## zippy256

Glutton for punishment. 

It is definately an emotional choice rather than logical. OKW is the resort for us and while the 11 month window has little value at OKW, we like the idea of having a reservation with no worries about availability. We also don't drive so Near HH has value to us and we plan some trips during the first two weeks of December. Additionally, we don't see ourselves ever staying at SSR and have an illogical hang up about owning where we'd never stay.

I will say that since we started looking back in October the discount for OKW and amount of inventory have dropped noticeably. So much that we are at least giving some thought to SSR for our next offer. We'll see.


----------



## karatstravels

zippy256 said:


> Glutton for punishment.
> 
> It is definately an emotional choice rather than logical. OKW is the resort for us and while the 11 month window has little value at OKW, we like the idea of having a reservation with no worries about availability. We also don't drive so Near HH has value to us and we plan some trips during the first two weeks of December. Additionally, we don't see ourselves ever staying at SSR and have an illogical hang up about owning where we'd never stay.
> 
> I will say that since we started looking back in October the discount for OKW and amount of inventory have dropped noticeably. So much that we are at least giving some thought to SSR for our next offer. We'll see.



I wonder if it the use year? We just passed on a 150 OKW contract 1/24, now mind you it was for $73, but fully loaded with 2013 and 2014 points, so we were willing to pay more for those since we have a trip planned for this year. But I noticed they like Aug use year, which was originally what we were looking for, so we compromised with Sept which is not perfect since we sometimes like to vacation in late Aug / early Sept, but we will make it work. Just a thought.


----------



## shpdem

is there anyway to check on the rofr status or just have to wait until our agent tells us one way or the other?


----------



## graychef

shpdem said:


> is there anyway to check on the rofr status or just have to wait until our agent tells us one way or the other?



We wait.


----------



## pangyal

graychef said:


> We wait.



Unfortunately, this is the most correct answer! The hardest wait of my life, and I'm including childbirth in that 

I even started checking the deed on the comptroller's website every day to see if maybe Disney had filed it under their name before telling our broker that they'd taken it, lol.

But it was worth the wait and after the first fourteen days, the wait got easier. The total for us before we found out they'd waived was 23 days.


----------



## MNDisneyMommy

MNDisneyMommy---$101-$16,160-160-BLT-Aug-160/'15, 160/'16-sent 1/3, Passed 1/28.  

These boards were so helpful, thank you everyone!  We thought we were paying on the high end but after seeing BLT listings since then, I feel pretty OK about it.  We weren't trying to get an amazing deal, just pay a reasonable price and get through the process and I think we did that.


----------



## heynowirv

Heynowirv---$75-$11,250-150-SSR-Aug 0/14' 150/15' 150/16'-Sent 2/1/ Buyer pays 2015 MF and closing costs.Can't close until after 7/10

Hopefully this one we get to keep.I think it's a fair price for a fair contract,and will make it easier to book 1bdr instead of studio,They're soo much more comfortable .


----------



## heynowirv

karatstravels said:


> I wonder if it the use year? We just passed on a 150 OKW contract 1/24, now mind you it was for $73, but fully loaded with 2013 and 2014 points, so we were willing to pay more for those since we have a trip planned for this year. But I noticed they like Aug use year, which was originally what we were looking for, so we compromised with Sept which is not perfect since we sometimes like to vacation in late Aug / early Sept, but we will make it work. Just a thought.


----------



## niroc

niroc said:


> Niroc--$97-$20,370-210-BLT-Feb-0/'14-17/'15-220/'16-sent 1/7



Passed 2/2


----------



## heynowirv

It might be and hoping that's not the case .We have 3 other contracts that are also Aug.UY.Trying to keep it easy to keep track.The contract we lost on before was a 60 point OKW for 70.pp.Came loaded with 14'and 15' points.You got a great deal that passed thru.Congrats!


----------



## Txshadow

Just found out we passed ROFR. First offer and purchase of DVC. Looking forward to booking a stay for Dec this year! 

Txshadow---$100-$20,000-200-BLT-March-200/'15 200/'16-Sent 1/10, passed 2/2

Estimated closing costs $594


----------



## Nicole157

Nicole157---$80-$8000-100-SSR-Sep-100/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16-sent 1/7, waiting

1st time buyer, we passed today 2/2! Soooooo very excited!!!!!


----------



## fizbobunny

fizbobunny said:


> $85-$6,743-75-AKV-Dec-0/'14, 0/'15, 75/'16-sent 01/08/15



Passed 2/2

First time buyer.


----------



## rfc0001

fizbobunny said:


> Passed 2/2
> 
> *First time buyer.*


*w00t!*


----------



## btr2trvl

Think I posted in the wrong thread so reposting

$65-$13,000-200-VWL-Mar-0/'13, 0/'14, 138/'15, 200/'16-sent 1/7, passed 1/24


----------



## hornfish

$70-$15,716-200-OKW-March-0/'13, 200/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 2/3

This is our first DVC purchase. Excited about many more trips to WDW with the grandkids, and maybe the occasional little adult getaway to events like the Food and Wine Exhibit!


----------



## DisneyfromDeland

btr2trvl said:


> Think I posted in the wrong thread so reposting
> 
> $65-$13,000-200-VWL-Mar-0/'13, 0/'14, 138/'15, 200/'16-sent 1/7, passed 1/24



Wow, that was fast!  Welcome Home!


----------



## that's nice

I posted this question on the Tech board, but does anyone know if the {CODE} function will get fixed? I don't want to mess with it at this moment.. there is a lot of data already in this thread. Not to mention the past ROFR threads.

Please feel free to keep adding your contracts to this thread, however I will not be doing any updating till I hear back from a MOD regarding this issue.


----------



## DisneyfromDeland

DisneyfromDeland said:


> DisneyfromDeland---$78-$15,600-200-BWV-Dec-52/'14, 102/'15, 200/'16-sent 1/21



I have to edit this, since we found out the points were wrong. 

DisneyfromDeland---$78-$15,600-200-BWV-Dec-54/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 1/21

Buyer pays closing and seller pays 2015 MF.  Now I'm not sure it will pass.


----------



## Disney LOVE Travel

I offered more than I wanted to pay on this as I misunderstood my agent (it was 6am on a Sunday) but am happy with it.  Here's hoping!

Disney LOVE Travel--- $110-$11980-100-BLT-FEB- 77/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16-sent 1/14, waiting..


----------



## LetsGoToo

Congrats to you all!



Nicole157 said:


> Nicole157---$80-$8000-100-SSR-Sep-100/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16-sent 1/7, waiting
> 
> 1st time buyer, we passed today 2/2! Soooooo very excited!!!!!





fizbobunny said:


> Passed 2/2
> 
> First time buyer.





btr2trvl said:


> Think I posted in the wrong thread so reposting
> 
> $65-$13,000-200-VWL-Mar-0/'13, 0/'14, 138/'15, 200/'16-sent 1/7, passed 1/24


----------



## arachnib

Disney LOVE Travel said:


> I offered more than I wanted to pay on this as I misunderstood my agent (it was 6am on a Sunday) but am happy with it.  Here's hoping!
> 
> Disney LOVE Travel--- $110-$11980-100-BLT-FEB- 77/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16-sent 1/14, waiting..



Disney Love, I've come to believe the one time purchase amount is the minimal part of the DVC deal. It is the yearly fees that matter.


----------



## that's nice

As of now, this is the best I can do with the [ CODE ] function...


Home   $$$ Use  Annual           Last  Current Next Year
Resort Per Year Points Total Points Points Points Sent Name


		Code:
	

AKV    $81 Dec   210   $17,010     190     210    210   12/31   mjmsp111
AKV    $81 Dec   160   $14,452       0     160    160   01/02   ldo
AKV    $85 Dec    75    $6,743       0       0      0   01/08   fizbobunny
AKV    $83 Jun   200   $16,600       0       0    344   01/15   dobermanlover99
AKV    $76 Dec   200   $16,787       0      78    200   01/21   DWorldOrBust
AKV    $78 Jun   100    $7,800       0       0     23   01/15   Bigreagan
AKV    $77 Jun   160   $12,320       0      55    160   01/26   graychef
AUL   $105 Jun   110   $11,550       0     110    110   01/17   Kelly in VA
AUL   $105 Feb   140   $15,600       0       0      0   01/23   diswitt
BCV   $120 Apr    25    $3,000       0       0      0   01/05   KingLouis
BLT   $101 Aug   160   $16,160       0       0    160   01/06   Cory0518
BLT    $97 Feb   210   $20,370       0       0     17   01/07   Niroc
BLT   $105 Sep   160   $16,800       0     162    160   01/17   Disneyhappy
BLT   $100 Dec   391   $39,100       0       0    309   01/21   Trl1717
BLT   $102 Sep   200   $21,995       0       0    200   01/22   specalkay
BLT    $94 Feb   160   $15,040       0       0     15   01/24   Goofyben
BLT   $100 Jun   125   $12,984       0       0    125   01/25   lolakat
BWV    $80 Oct   150   $13,395       0     150    150   01/04   starryagain
BWV    $78 Apr   150   $12,860       0       0    150   01/08   LSchrow
BWV    $78 Dec   200   $15,600       0      52    102   01/21   DisneyfromDeland
BWV   $100 Aug    50    $5,000       0      50     50   01/10   akl2004
OKW    $64 Feb   310   $21,874       0       0    310   01/07   mouseaddicts
OKW    $67 Sep   100    $6,700       4     100    100   01/20   gatorgirl72
SSR    $79 Oct   150   $13,086     150     150    150   01/02   msmithmd
SSR    $80 Aug   200   $16,000       0     369    200   01/07   broberts
SSR    $80 Sep   100    $8,000       0     100    100   01/07   Nicole157
SSR    $73 Feb   120    $9,185       0       0     15   01/05   tino0120
SSR    $68 Sep   160   $11,250       2     160    160   01/09   shpdem
SSR    $75 Jun   150   $12,475      59     129    150   01/12   pigletmom
SSR    $77 Mar   135   $11,491       0       0    123   01/12   ResQme3
SSR    $73 Jun   200   $16,136      25     200    200   01/10   Buzzalot
SSR    $72 Jun   150   $10,800      25     150    150   01/15   Pixiedustpennybell
SSR    $83 Aug   160   $13,280       0     160    320   01/19   donnav025
SSR    $78 Jun   200   $15,600       0     200    200   01/15   arachnib
VB     $41 Mar   250   $10,250       0       0     15   01/13   Mickeydad
VGC   $110 Aug   250   $27,500       0       0    111   01/05   Lauren in NC
VGC   $133 Jun   180   $23,940       2     173    180   01/10   Pixiedustpennybell
VGC   $128 Sep   220   $28,160       0       8    220   01/13   Eggtimer





I'm open for any suggestions


----------



## that's nice

Home   $$$   UseYR   AnnualPTS  Price   PTS- Last   Current   Next Year  Sent  Passed   User



		Code:
	

AKV    $81 Dec   210   $17,010     190     210    210   12/31   mjmsp111
AKV    $81 Dec   160   $14,452       0     160    160   01/02   ldo
AKV    $85 Dec    75    $6,743       0       0      0   01/08   fizbobunny
AKV    $83 Jun   200   $16,600       0       0    344   01/15   dobermanlover99
AKV    $76 Dec   200   $16,787       0      78    200   01/21   DWorldOrBust
AKV    $78 Jun   100    $7,800       0       0     23   01/15   Bigreagan
AKV    $77 Jun   160   $12,320       0      55    160   01/26   graychef
AUL   $105 Jun   110   $11,550       0     110    110   01/17   Kelly in VA
AUL   $105 Feb   140   $15,600       0       0      0   01/23   diswitt
BCV   $120 Apr    25    $3,000       0       0      0   01/05   KingLouis
BLT   $101 Aug   160   $16,160       0       0    160   01/06   Cory0518
BLT    $97 Feb   210   $20,370       0       0     17   01/07   Niroc
BLT   $105 Sep   160   $16,800       0     162    160   01/17   Disneyhappy
BLT   $100 Dec   391   $39,100       0       0    309   01/21   Trl1717
BLT   $102 Sep   200   $21,995       0       0    200   01/22   specalkay
BLT    $94 Feb   160   $15,040       0       0     15   01/24   Goofyben
BLT   $100 Jun   125   $12,984       0       0    125   01/25   lolakat
BWV    $80 Oct   150   $13,395       0     150    150   01/04   starryagain
BWV    $78 Apr   150   $12,860       0       0    150   01/08   LSchrow
BWV    $78 Dec   200   $15,600       0      52    102   01/21   DisneyfromDeland
BWV   $100 Aug    50    $5,000       0      50     50   01/10   akl2004
OKW    $64 Feb   310   $21,874       0       0    310   01/07   mouseaddicts
OKW    $67 Sep   100    $6,700       4     100    100   01/20   gatorgirl72
SSR    $79 Oct   150   $13,086     150     150    150   01/02   msmithmd
SSR    $80 Aug   200   $16,000       0     369    200   01/07   broberts
SSR    $80 Sep   100    $8,000       0     100    100   01/07   Nicole157
SSR    $73 Feb   120    $9,185       0       0     15   01/05   tino0120
SSR    $68 Sep   160   $11,250       2     160    160   01/09   shpdem
SSR    $75 Jun   150   $12,475      59     129    150   01/12   pigletmom
SSR    $77 Mar   135   $11,491       0       0    123   01/12   ResQme3
SSR    $73 Jun   200   $16,136      25     200    200   01/10   Buzzalot
SSR    $72 Jun   150   $10,800      25     150    150   01/15   Pixiedustpennybell
SSR    $83 Aug   160   $13,280       0     160    320   01/19   donnav025
SSR    $78 Jun   200   $15,600       0     200    200   01/15   arachnib
VB     $41 Mar   250   $10,250       0       0     15   01/13   Mickeydad
VGC   $110 Aug   250   $27,500       0       0    111   01/05   Lauren in NC
VGC   $133 Jun   180   $23,940       2     173    180   01/10   Pixiedustpennybell
VGC   $128 Sep   220   $28,160       0       8    220   01/13   Eggtimer


----------



## Figment4

First time poster, hopefully first time buyer.  Reading the threads really helped.

$105-$16,800-160-BLT-FEB- 25/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-sent 1/30, waiting


----------



## karriemouse

Bother - Disney exercised ROFR again. 

karriemouse---$54.50-$5,450-100-VB-June-100/'13, 100/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16-sent 1/5, taken by Disney 1/29

Now trying for yet another contract - third times the charm?


----------



## that's nice

Home - $$$ - UseYR - AnnualPTS - Price - PTS Last - Current - Next Year - Sent - Passed - Name



		Code:
	

AKV    $81 Dec   210   $17,010     190     210    210   12/31   mjmsp111
AKV    $81 Dec   160   $14,452       0     160    160   01/02   ldo
AKV    $85 Dec    75    $6,743       0       0      0   01/08   fizbobunny
AKV    $83 Jun   200   $16,600       0       0    344   01/15   dobermanlover99
AKV    $76 Dec   200   $16,787       0      78    200   01/21   DWorldOrBust
AKV    $78 Jun   100    $7,800       0       0     23   01/15   Bigreagan
AKV    $77 Jun   160   $12,320       0      55    160   01/26   graychef
AUL   $105 Jun   110   $11,550       0     110    110   01/17   Kelly in VA
AUL   $105 Feb   140   $15,600       0       0      0   01/23   diswitt
BCV   $120 Apr    25    $3,000       0       0      0   01/05   KingLouis
BLT   $101 Aug   160   $16,160       0       0    160   01/06   Cory0518
BLT    $97 Feb   210   $20,370       0       0     17   01/07   Niroc
BLT   $105 Sep   160   $16,800       0     162    160   01/17   Disneyhappy
BLT   $100 Dec   391   $39,100       0       0    309   01/21   Trl1717
BLT   $102 Sep   200   $21,995       0       0    200   01/22   specalkay
BLT    $94 Feb   160   $15,040       0       0     15   01/24   Goofyben
BLT   $100 Jun   125   $12,984       0       0    125   01/25   lolakat
BWV    $80 Oct   150   $13,395       0     150    150   01/04   starryagain
BWV    $78 Apr   150   $12,860       0       0    150   01/08   LSchrow
BWV    $78 Dec   200   $15,600       0      52    102   01/21   DisneyfromDeland
BWV   $100 Aug    50    $5,000       0      50     50   01/10   akl2004
OKW    $64 Feb   310   $21,874       0       0    310   01/07   mouseaddicts
OKW    $67 Sep   100    $6,700       4     100    100   01/20   gatorgirl72
SSR    $79 Oct   150   $13,086     150     150    150   01/02   msmithmd
SSR    $80 Aug   200   $16,000       0     369    200   01/07   broberts
SSR    $80 Sep   100    $8,000       0     100    100   01/07   Nicole157
SSR    $73 Feb   120    $9,185       0       0     15   01/05   tino0120
SSR    $68 Sep   160   $11,250       2     160    160   01/09   shpdem
SSR    $75 Jun   150   $12,475      59     129    150   01/12   pigletmom
SSR    $77 Mar   135   $11,491       0       0    123   01/12   ResQme3
SSR    $73 Jun   200   $16,136      25     200    200   01/10   Buzzalot
SSR    $72 Jun   150   $10,800      25     150    150   01/15   Pixiedustpennybell
SSR    $83 Aug   160   $13,280       0     160    320   01/19   donnav025
SSR    $78 Jun   200   $15,600       0     200    200   01/15   arachnib
VB     $41 Mar   250   $10,250       0       0     15   01/13   Mickeydad
VGC   $110 Aug   250   $27,500       0       0    111   01/05   Lauren in NC
VGC   $133 Jun   180   $23,940       2     173    180   01/10   Pixiedustpennybell
VGC   $128 Sep   220   $28,160       0       8    220   01/13   Eggtimer


----------



## that's nice

What do you guys thing about my last post? 

Or do you think I should scrap the [ CODE ] function all together?


----------



## graychef

It's easier to read from a PC or tablet. On my phone it's a bit crunched. But it does the job.

What does it look like when passed? Just add a column before the name?


----------



## that's nice

graychef said:


> It's easier to read from a PC or tablet. On my phone it's a bit crunched. But it does the job.


But now if I use the [ CODE ] feature, I cannot use color, nor can I have the data under the correct header. 



> What does it look like when passed? Just add a column before the name?


Yes, exactly.


----------



## Disney LOVE Travel

arachnib said:


> Disney Love, I've come to believe the one time purchase amount is the minimal part of the DVC deal. It is the yearly fees that matter.



Exactly!  Running the numbers based on what my ideal offer would have been, the difference was negligible over the life of the contract.  It's just that "bargain hunter" mentality that has me down..


----------



## LetsGoToo

that's nice said:


> What do you guys thing about my last post?
> 
> Or do you think I should scrap the [ CODE ] function all together?



I think the [ CODE ] version is a little easier to read.


----------



## that's nice

Page 6 updated....



pangyal said:


> pangyal- $65-$19800-300-AKL-June-0/'13, 300/'14, 300/'15, 300/'16-sent 1/5, passed 1/28


Great price!!!! Not sure what strings you pulled to get that one through? 

Welcome Home!!!





Lauren in NC said:


> Lauren in NC$110-$27,500-250-VGC-Aug-111/15, 250/16-sent 1/5, passed 1/28


Welcome Home!




starryagain said:


> Found out 1/28 that we passed!


Welcome Home!!!


----------



## that's nice

Page 7 updated....



Mish415 said:


> Mish415 --- 84-$10920-130-VWL- March 130/'15,130/'16 Sent 1/26


Good Luck!



Cory0518 said:


> We got the call today. We passed ROFR!





KingLouis said:


> $120 - $3,000 - 25 - BLT - Apr - 0/'15, 25/'16 - sent 1/5, Passed 1/28


Welcome Home!




ckbrugh said:


> ckbrugh---$80-$2,000-25-OKW-Jun-0/'14, 50/'15, 25/'16-sent 1/20


Good Luck!





SARATOGA ROB said:


> Saratoga rob $75 $11250 150 BCV AUG 179/15 150/16 sent 1/5 passed 1/26





JodyTG said:


> JodyTG $89.00-$4,450.00-50 SSR Sept-50/'14 50/'15 sent 1/14/15 passed 1/29/15


Welcome Home!!


----------



## that's nice

Page 8 updated!!



zippy256 said:


> zippy256---$64-$11,096-150-OKW-Aug-78/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16 Sent 1/7/15 Taken 1/30/15


So sorry... keep at it!



MNDisneyMommy said:


> MNDisneyMommy---$101-$16,160-160-BLT-Aug-160/'15, 160/'16-sent 1/3, Passed 1/28


Welcome Home




heynowirv said:


> Heynowirv---$75-$11,250-150-SSR-Aug 0/14' 150/15' 150/16'-Sent 2/1


Good Luck!




niroc said:


> Passed 2/2





Txshadow said:


> Txshadow---$100-$20,000-200-BLT-March-200/'15 200/'16-Sent 1/10, passed 2/2


Welcome Home!!




Nicole157 said:


> Nicole157---$80-$8000-100-SSR-Sep-100/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16-sent 1/7, waiting


Good Luck!




fizbobunny said:


> Passed 2/2





btr2trvl said:


> $65-$13,000-200-VWL-Mar-0/'13, 0/'14, 138/'15, 200/'16-sent 1/7, passed 1/24


Welcome Home!!




hornfish said:


> $70-$15,716-200-OKW-March-0/'13, 200/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 2/3


Good Luck!


----------



## NewDVCaddict

$108 - $17,280 - 160 - BLT - Aug - 16/'13, 160/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16 - sent 1/29, Waiting

Our first add-on resale. I say 'first' because I hope there will be another


----------



## that's nice

DisneyfromDeland said:


> DisneyfromDeland---$78-$15,600-200-BWV-Dec-54/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 1/21


Updated...




Disney LOVE Travel said:


> Disney LOVE Travel--- $110-$11980-100-BLT-FEB- 77/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16-sent 1/14





Figment4 said:


> $105-$16,800-160-BLT-FEB- 25/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-sent 1/30


Good Luck!!!!





karriemouse said:


> karriemouse---$54.50-$5,450-100-VB-June-100/'13, 100/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16-sent 1/5, taken by Disney 1/29


That stinks... now they are ROFRing VB?


----------



## that's nice

NewDVCaddict said:


> $108 - $17,280 - 160 - BLT - Aug - 16/'13, 160/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16 - sent 1/29, Waiting
> 
> Our first add-on resale. I say 'first' because I hope there will be another


Good Luck!


----------



## tino0120

Day 31! Just found out that we passed!  So excited about our first DVC purchase!

tino0120---$73-$9,185-120-SSR-Feb-15/'15,120/'16, sent 1/5, passed 2/5


----------



## EGGTIMER

EGGTIMER said:


> Eggtimer ---$128-$28160-220-VGC-Sept-8/'14,220/'15, 220/'16-sent 1/13
> 
> First time DVC purchase.   Fingers Crossed.



Just passed on ROFR on 2/4/2015.   Thrilled to be a new DVC owner!


----------



## niroc

That's nice please note you have my listing wrong.   Here is the correct listing:

Niroc--$97-$20,370-210-BLT-Feb-0/'14-*17/'15-210/'16*-sent 1/7 passed 2/2

Thanks for all your work! This a great resource to have.


----------



## ResQme3

ResQme3 said:


> ResQme3---$77-$11,491-135-SSR-Mar-0/'13, 0/'14, 123/'15, 135/'16-sent 1/12
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping for smooth sailing through ROFR this time.




We passed today 2/5! Very happy!!


----------



## aug16

Aug16--$80-$20,000-250-BWV-Dec-44/'13, 250/'14, 250/'15, 250/'16 sent 1/14 passed 2/5


----------



## GrumpyInPhilly

GrumpyInPhilly---$96-$16,406-150-BCV-Feb-150/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 2/5

Buyer paying 2015 dues & closing.


----------



## pamelaj

pamelaj---$100-$16,000-160-AUL-Feb-160/'15, 160/'16-sent 2/5 

- With subsidized dues! (not sure where to add that)

Thanks!


----------



## Disney LOVE Travel

[QUOTE="Disney LOVE Travel--- $110-$11980-100-BLT-FEB- 77/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16-sent 1/14, waiting..[/QUOTE]

Passed 2/6!!!  I'm so excited!


----------



## Yami7

yami7--92.00-18,400-200-BCV-Feb.-05/'15, 200/'16-sent 1/11 passed 2/05


----------



## LSchrow

LSchrow said:


> $78-$12,860-150-BWV-APRIL-0/'13, 0/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 1/8
> 
> seller paying 1/2 closing/estoppel ($250), maint thru 2014 UY
> Buyer paying other half closing ($250), 2015 maint
> 
> 
> now comes the waiting........


WOOHOO!!!!!!
we passed ROFR today (2/6) - I'm INSANELY happy!
& thank you soooo very much, thatsnice - I'm not sure we would have even purchased an add-on without "the list" - it was invaluable in my research


----------



## broberts

broberts -$80-$16,000-200-SSR-Aug-369/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 1/7 passed 2/5


----------



## gatordoc

Passed ROFR!

$75-$9,375-125-SSR-Oct-125/'15, 125/'16-sent 1/14, passed 2/7

I was getting worried about this one because Disney suddenly started ROFRing SSR contracts recently.  But good news today!

This contract was perfect for what we wanted - now we can do a treehouse stay every few years, and have some extra points to play with other years.  Need to update my signature


----------



## akl2004

akl2004 said:


> akl2004---$100-$5000-50-BWV-AUG-50/'14,50/'15,50/'16-sent 1/10



We passed on 2/7.  Now for more waiting.


----------



## LetsGoToo

gatordoc said:


> Passed ROFR!
> 
> $75-$9,375-125-SSR-Oct-125/'15, 125/'16-sent 1/14, passed 2/7
> 
> I was getting worried about this one because Disney suddenly started ROFRing SSR contracts recently.  But good news today!
> 
> This contract was perfect for what we wanted - now we can do a treehouse stay every few years, and have some extra points to play with other years.  Need to update my signature



Congratulations!!


----------



## mouseaddicts

mouseaddicts said:


> $64 - $21,874 - 310 - OKW - Feb - 0/'14, 310/'15, 310/'16 - sent 1/7
> 
> Now, we wait .............
> 
> It's scary seeing the contracts Disney seems to be buying up.



GREAT NEWS!!!  We got an email from our broker yesterday ............................ WE PASSED ROFR!!!!! (is there a round-off, double back hand spring, back tuck, emoticon?  because THAT's how we feel!!!)  

I guess our pass day is 2/7.   Now on to closing ...............




Msmithmd said:


> I sense a great disturbance in the force- and it is your contract. Really hope you will pass, but if I were you I would keep looking as I don't think this one has much chance of going through. For your sake, I hope I'm wrong...



Ahhhhhh ............ my young padawan, your training is not yet complete .........


----------



## ThisIsJason

ThisIsJason $80--$12,800-160-AKV-Dec-0/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-sent 2/6

Don't see any reason why it wouldn't pass..


----------



## graychef

ThisIsJason said:


> Don't see any reason why it wouldn't pass..



I haven't seen Disney take an AKV contract yet. You should be safe (as should I).


----------



## acanavan

Fingers crossed we pass ROFR-- it is the perfect contract for us (two people who love F&W and only go once every 2-3 years).

$100-$5000-50-BWV-Oct-8/'13, 50/'14, 50/'15, 50/'16-sent 1/20


----------



## acanavan

akl2004 said:


> We passed on 2/7.  Now for more waiting.


I am incredibly happy you posted this, as our contract in ROFR is virtually identical except for use year (ours is Oct), and that gives me hope!


----------



## sgrap

sgrap--$124, $39,539, 300, GCV, Dec.-- 300/'14, 300/'15, 300/'16, sent 2/2/15, waiting


----------



## J-Akers

J-Akers---$65-$10,400-160-AKV-Dec-1/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-sent 1/29, waiting


----------



## disneyhutson

DisneyHutson---$79.50-$12,720-160-SSR-Jun-109/'13, 160/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-sent 2/9, waiting and hoping...


----------



## pigletmom

pigletmom said:


> $75-$12,475-150-SSR-June-59/'13,129/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 1/12



We passed today, 2/9!!!!   Thank you thatsnice, for running this thread.  It really helped me to get a sense of fair price and wait times for ROFR.  It was hard watching others pass ROFR that sent in their documents after us- even for the same resort, but I also saw that others had waited longer than me.  And thanks to all you disboarders for sharing your information & knowledge.  Truly invaluable!


----------



## akl2004

acanavan said:


> I am incredibly happy you posted this, as our contract in ROFR is virtually identical except for use year (ours is Oct), and that gives me hope!


it
I relied on posts to get a feel for our chances, too.  That's one of the great things about this thread, just another invaluable resource here on DisBoard.  Good luck.


----------



## maria & rossi

maria & Rossi--$74-$23,680-320-SSR-March 6/'14, 320/'15, 320/'16-sent 1/18, waiting....


----------



## kutzfam

kutzfam---$68.15-$12,397-160-SSR-Dec- 160/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-sent 2/4

Passed 3/1!!!!!


----------



## Buzzalot

Buzzalot said:


> I wanted my first post to be in this thread. After many months researching...
> 
> Buzzalot---$73-$16,136-200-SSR-June-25/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 1/10
> 
> Thanks to everyone here!!! It made my first attempt at DVC very easy.
> 
> Now the waiting...




Passed 2/9!!!! It took all 30 days


----------



## J-Akers

J-Akers---$90-$18,000-200-BLT-Dec-89/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 2/10, waiting


----------



## specalkay

J-Akers said:


> J-Akers---$90-$18,000-200-BLT-Dec-89/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 2/10, waiting



Wow that is a great find!!


----------



## J-Akers

specalkay said:


> Wow that is a great find!!



Yeah, I am worried it might be too great and Disney takes it, haha


----------



## suebeelin

btr2trvl said:


> Think I posted in the wrong thread so reposting
> 
> $65-$13,000-200-VWL-Mar-0/'13, 0/'14, 138/'15, 200/'16-sent 1/7, passed 1/24



Wow great price!! Which broker did you use?! For that price I would buy VWL!!


----------



## mejo

$73-$12,967-160-SSR-Aug-0/'13,0/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-sent 2/10

woohooo, our contract was sent to Disney today.


----------



## spgoad

$82-$8,200-100-AKV-Dec-0/'13, 92/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16-sent 2/10, waiting

Just headed into ROFR on our first contract. Now the waiting!


----------



## Mickeydad

Mickeydad said:


> We had to sell our DVC points 2 years ago, but am happy to say we have bought back in... well, at least we are hoping too!!!
> 
> Mickeydad---$41-$10,250-250-VB-Mar-15/ 15 250/ 16-sent 1/13
> 
> 
> Mickeydad



WE PASSED TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!   We're back in!   "WELCOME BACK HOME TO US!!!!!

$41-$10,250-250-VB-Mar-15/ 15 250/ 16-sent 1/13 - passed 2/11
Mickeydad[/QUOTE]


----------



## ckbrugh

ckbrugh said:


> ckbrugh---$80-$2,000-25-OKW-Jun-0/'14, 50/'15, 25/'16-sent 1/20 (or thereabouts)



PASSED!!! 2/11


----------



## disneyhutson

ckbrugh said:


> PASSED!!! 2/11




WOW that was fast ..congrats!! How mine goes quickly too!!


----------



## michelec69

$90-$18,000-200-BCV-AUG-203/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16 -sent 12/22, passed 2/11!!!!  Finally!


----------



## specalkay

J-Akers said:


> Yeah, I am worried it might be too great and Disney takes it, haha



True! As someone who likes to negotiate and get the best price possible, it was a weird concept to get my head around the ROFR.  You want the best deal possible, but then again not TOO good.  We are looking to buy and start booking asap, sent ours last month at $102/pt - 200pts.  Should be hearing back soon I hope!


----------



## maria & rossi

maria & rossi said:


> maria & Rossi--$74-$23,680-320-SSR-March 6/'14, 320/'15, 320/'16-sent 1/18, waiting....



We passed today.


----------



## mikelan6

mikelan6---$100-$16,000-160-BLT-Sep-160/'15, 160/'16-sent 2/11


----------



## mathed101

Mathed101---$77-$12,320-160-AKV-Mar, 0/14, 93/15, 160/16, sent 2/11

Thank you to all who post on this thread and helped us jump into the resale pool!


----------



## uriel12

uriel12---$80-$12,000-150-BWV-Dec-150/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 1/19, passed 2/11


----------



## dobermanlover99

And here's the 4th try. 

dobermanlover99---$83 $16,600-200-AKL-Jun-344/'15, 200/'16,-sent 1/15. Passed 02/11/15 


WE FINALLY PASSED TODAY!!!!! Now here's to waiting some more to close.


----------



## LeighHop

Over the past couple of years we've decided to live by the buy where you love to stay credo. Sold our SSR contracts and building back up at BWV and VGF.

Just got word we passed on this one today.

$132-$15,840-120-VGF-Apr- 37/'14, 120/'15, 120/'16-sent 1/20, passed 2/11

Working on another 50 point contract, will post details once we pass.

Thanks to all who contribute and admin this thread.


----------



## Kelly in VA

Kelly in VA said:


> Kelly in VA-$105-$11,550-110-AUL-Jun 110/'14, 110/'15, 110/'16-sent 1/17. Now waiting!
> 
> I'm pretty optimistic considering the resort and the price, but it is still a little stressful!




We found out we passed today, 2/11. Thank you for keeping this thread!


----------



## donnav025

donnav025---$83-$13,280-160-SSR-Aug-160/'14, 320/'15, 160/'16-sent 1/19

We passed today!


----------



## J-Akers

michelec69 said:


> $90-$18,000-200-BCV-AUG-203/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16 -sent 12/22, passed 2/11!!!!  Finally!


 
Why did this take nearly two months to pass ROFR?


----------



## hsc3boys

Hsc3boys -  $60-$9840.98-150-SSR-Feb 0/'13, 0/'14, 0/'15, 150/'16-sent 12/31 passed 1/23

This is our first DVC purchase, I do hope I have put the information in correctly. The exact dates are a bit of a mystery!
I completed all the paperwork on the 2nd December. After contacting the closing company, timeshare closing services, I was informed it was sent on 31st December and Disney confirmed receipt on 8th January. Monday this week, 2nd February I received the documents for closing. When I asked for a copy of Disneys Waiver of right of first refusal, I noticed it was dated 23rd Jauary. So I have put the 23rd as the date it passed.

We are very happy with the price paid, yes I relise it is what you would call a stripped contract but as we are in the UK and were at Disney last October, we are not looking to visit again until 2016 anyway.

I did think the closing fees of $840 was a bit expensive though, do you all think it's a bit high?

So now just need to sign all the paperwork and organise the money to be transferred. I am guessing that's the easy bit!

This thread has been a huge help to me, thank you so much. I really didn't think it would pass, so didn't get my hopes up, now it's all a bit of a shock!!! 

Looking forward to exploring all the other threads about DVC.


----------



## J-Akers

hsc3boys said:


> Hsc3boys -  $60-$9840.98-150-SSR-Feb 0/'13, 0/'14, 0/'15, 150/'16-sent 12/31 passed 1/23
> 
> This is our first DVC purchase, I do hope I have put the information in correctly. The exact dates are a bit of a mystery!
> I completed all the paperwork on the 2nd December. After contacting the closing company, timeshare closing services, I was informed it was sent on 31st December and Disney confirmed receipt on 8th January. Monday this week, 2nd February I received the documents for closing. When I asked for a copy of Disneys Waiver of right of first refusal, I noticed it was dated 23rd Jauary. So I have put the 23rd as the date it passed.
> 
> We are very happy with the price paid, yes I relise it is what you would call a stripped contract but as we are in the UK and were at Disney last October, we are not looking to visit again until 2016 anyway.
> 
> I did think the closing fees of $840 was a bit expensive though, do you all think it's a bit high?
> 
> So now just need to sign all the paperwork and organise the money to be transferred. I am guessing that's the easy bit!
> 
> This thread has been a huge help to me, thank you so much. I really didn't think it would pass, so didn't get my hopes up, now it's all a bit of a shock!!!
> 
> Looking forward to exploring all the other threads about DVC.


 
I think you got a good deal.  SSR is running $70-$75/pt for "normal" contracts (2015 points), and you should value the extra/current points at ~$10/pt.  If you look at it like that, it's like you paid $70/pt on a contract which is probably a little below average.

Also, that is high for closing costs.  They are typically a little over $400.


----------



## acanavan

$100-$5,000-50-BWV-OCT-8/'13,50/'14,50/'15,50/'16-sent 1/20 passed 2/11

So excited for our perfect contract to have passed ROFR!


----------



## PixieDustPennyBell

Pixiedustpennybell ---$133-$23940-180-VGC-June-2/'13,173/'14,180/'15, 180/'16-sent 1/10

WE PASSED!!!!  2/6


----------



## B16crx

B16crx---$77-$15400-200-AKV-apr-11/'14, 93/'15, 200/'16-sent 2/10 

Seller pays '15 dues


----------



## arachnib

arachnib---$78-$15,600-200-SSR-Jun-200/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16, -sent 1/15, PASSED 2/12/2015

Yeah!!! We just received word this afternoon our contract was passed by Disney, with a 2054 expiration.

I do appreciate everyone that has given their input towards this board. It is certainly useful in presenting a bid. And thanks to the moderators that keep it running smoothly!


----------



## arachnib

Did I fall into a Black Hole? I don't see any posts for over 24 hours now??


----------



## arachnib

I guess I'm just excited that we passed and no body is out there. ? I feel like I'm on a board without a link.


----------



## shpdem

arachnib said:


> I guess I'm just excited that we passed and no body is out there. ? I feel like I'm on a board without a link.



I'll congratulate you on passing, I would be excited too, I'm just waiting waiting waiting,  starting to feel like dory and just keep swimming just keep swimming


----------



## suebeelin

arachnib said:


> arachnib---$78-$15,600-200-SSR-Jun-200/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16, -sent 1/15, PASSED 2/12/2015
> 
> Yeah!!! We just received word this afternoon our contract was passed by Disney, with a 2054 expiration.
> 
> I do appreciate everyone that has given their input towards this board. It is certainly useful in presenting a bid. And thanks to the moderators that keep it running smoothly!


Congrats!!

Buyer or seller pays maint on 2014 pts?? Closing fees?  Broker you used?

Family members been looking for non stripped contracts... BWV, BLT or SSR.  Hard to find.

Have fun with your points!!!! They are so much fun!!


----------



## disneyhutson

I'm waiting on Rofr for 160-12,600-79.50-SSR-109/2013-160/2014-160/2015-160/2016

 We are using ********** ... seller paid dues on 2013&2014, we're paying 2015 and half of closing ....very excited


----------



## disneyhutson

suebeelin said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> Buyer or seller pays maint on 2014 pts?? Closing fees?  Broker you used?
> 
> Family members been looking for non stripped contracts... BWV, BLT or SSR.  Hard to find.
> 
> Have fun with your points!!!! They are so much fun!![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I'm waiting on Rofr for 160-12,600-79.50-SSR-109/2013-160/2014-160/2015-160/2016
> 
> We are using ********** ... seller paid dues on 2013&2014, we're paying 2015 and half of closing....very excited


----------



## djo

djo---$95-$23,750-250 BCV-JUN-401/15, 250/16-sent 2/13.   First resale contract!  So nervous!


----------



## djo

Congratulations to all of you who have passed!  This thread will likely be my link to sanity for the next several weeks!  Thanks to all of you who post and thanks to admins for keeping it going!


----------



## SecretPoohLove

I know this is a sad question to ask, but I was wondering if any June BLT contracts have been rofr'd lately...haven't seen many updates positive or negative for those....


----------



## sgrap

arachnib said:


> arachnib---$78-$15,600-200-SSR-Jun-200/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16, -sent 1/15, PASSED 2/12/2015
> 
> Yeah!!! We just received word this afternoon our contract was passed by Disney, with a 2054 expiration.
> 
> I do appreciate everyone that has given their input towards this board. It is certainly useful in presenting a bid. And thanks to the moderators that keep it running smoothly!


Hurray , congrats!!


----------



## arachnib

arachnib said:


> arachnib---$78-$15,600-200-SSR-Jun-200/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16, -sent 1/15, PASSED 2/12/2015
> 
> Yeah!!! We just received word this afternoon our contract was passed by Disney, with a 2054 expiration.
> 
> I do appreciate everyone that has given their input towards this board. It is certainly useful in presenting a bid. And thanks to the moderators that keep it running smoothly!



Closing Costs are $535 + dues for 2014. Agent was DVC Resale. Fidelity handled our first purchase of BWV in 2013 for 350 points. We went with SSR this time because of the lower yearly maintenance fee, since the points can be used anywhere once the window opens at 7 months. And they are both June use years, so this was a very appealing contract, that was also loaded.


----------



## Bigreagan

Original post #82 or 84 but wanted to update we passed ROFR on Feb 6 and now just waiting on paperwork. Thanks!


----------



## hw588

↑
hw588---$62-$13,052-175-SSR-Feb-175/'14 already banked, 175/'15 seller to assist in banking, 175/'16, -sent 2/12

A little nervous now seeing all these posts.   Really hoping this passes.  Our first try at a Resale.  Will be on pins & needles till we hear.  Updated with total price.


----------



## shpdem

hw588 said:


> ↑
> hw588---$62-$11,000-175-SSR-Feb-175/'14 already banked, 175/'15 seller to assist in banking, 175/'16, -sent 2/12(??)
> 
> A little nervous now seeing all these posts.   Really hoping this passes.  Our first try at a Resale.  Will be on pins & needles till we hear.  Seller pays maintenance on 2014, buyer paying 2015 maintenance and closing costs.



It looks like you found a great deal hopefully not to great of a deal though, I haven't seen one that low by anybody else thus far.  Mine I thought was low and it was at $68 a point.  I hope you get it though.  good luck


----------



## Erigeni5

Hello... what your thought on listings like these? Are they a deal, about right/market price average, or on the high end? Are these what you'd call fully loaded contract?

$110-BLT-160-Sep-89/'13-160/'14-160/'15-160/'16

$99-BLT-150-Sep-124/'13-140/'14-160/'15-150/'16

For future reference in the event they're off market already; what your strategy? Take it at full price or put in an offer?

Thanks in advance for all the inputs.


----------



## coastalhh

hw588 said:


> ↑
> hw588---$62-$11,000-175-SSR-Feb-175/'14 already banked, 175/'15 seller to assist in banking, 175/'16, -sent 2/12(??)
> 
> A little nervous now seeing all these posts.   Really hoping this passes.  Our first try at a Resale.  Will be on pins & needles till we hear.  Seller pays maintenance on 2014, buyer paying 2015 maintenance and closing costs.



I don't get it.  How is it only 11,000 if you are paying MF and closing costs.


----------



## shpdem

Erigeni5 said:


> Hello... what your thought on listings like these? Are they a deal, about right/market price average, or on the high end? Are these what you'd call fully loaded contract?
> 
> $110-BLT-160-Sep-89/'13-160/'14-160/'15-160/'16
> 
> $99-BLT-150-Sep-124/'13-140/'14-160/'15-150/'16
> 
> For future reference in the event they're off market already; what your strategy? Take it at full price or put in an offer?
> 
> Thanks in advance for all the inputs.


Yes those would be loaded contacts since you get almost all of 14 and some of 13 points.  That last one with Sep use year 150 points seems like a good deal I would jump on that.


----------



## quinnc19

shpdem said:


> Yes those would be loaded contacts since you get almost all of 14 and some of 13 points.  That last one with Sep use year 150 points seems like a good deal I would jump on that.



OP should make sure they were banked. In my experience, some of the resellers don't update their sites and expired points are sometimes listed.


----------



## hw588

coastalhh said:


> I don't get it.  How is it only 11,000 if you are paying MF and closing costs.


Those are not added in the 11,000.... That is just the points.


----------



## hw588

shpdem said:


> It looks like you found a great deal hopefully not to great of a deal though, I haven't seen one that low by anybody else thus far.  Mine I thought was low and it was at $68 a point.  I hope you get it though.  good luck


When did you do 68 a point?  Was it recent.  I haven't seen them that low either but we actually went in with a higher offer than the Agent suggested.  I am just worried we were steered that way because the Agent knew the sale would be made through us or by Disney on ROFR.  :/


----------



## Erigeni5

shpdem said:


> Yes those would be loaded contacts since you get almost all of 14 and some of 13 points.  That last one with Sep use year 150 points seems like a good deal I would jump on that.



Thanks for the input. Unfortunately and as expected, both listings are off market already in just one day.

I guess next time I'll just jump on it at full asking price paying closing cost and mf.



quinnc19 said:


> OP should make sure they were banked. In my experience, some of the resellers don't update their sites and expired points are sometimes listed.



Hello... yes; all 2013 and 2014 points were banked. 2013 Points need to be used by 8/31/15.


----------



## shpdem

hw588 said:


> When did you do 68 a point?  Was it recent.  I haven't seen them that low either but we actually went in with a higher offer than the Agent suggested.  I am just worried we were steered that way because the Agent knew the sale would be made through us or by Disney on ROFR.  :/



Mine was sent to rofr on 1-23, I'm still waiting to see if it will pass. post #31


----------



## hw588

shpdem said:


> Mine was sent to rofr on 1-23, I'm still waiting to see if it will pass. post #31


I woul be watching for yours... Might give me hope...


----------



## jcandrews

jcandrews---$76-$21,140-250-AKV-Dec-0/'14, 248/'15, 250/'16-sent 1/16, passed 2/11


----------



## LSchrow

a big *CONGRATS* to all that passed - there's not a single post in 10 days from anyone losing their contract to ROFR!!
alas, thatsnice is going to wear his fingers out updating this thread


----------



## graychef

jcandrews said:


> jcandrews---$76-$21,140-250-AKV-Dec-0/'14, 248/'15, 250/'16-sent 1/16, passed 2/11


I enjoy seeing the AKV contracts passing. I'm hoping to see mine passed this week.


----------



## hw588

LSchrow said:


> a big *CONGRATS* to all that passed - there's not a single post in 10 days from anyone losing their contract to ROFR!!
> alas, thatsnice is going to wear his fingers out updating this thread


That makes me even more nervous!  Kinda like when is the shoe gonna drop and they start taking left and right.... :/


----------



## DWorldOrBust

Day 26 and counting..... =(


----------



## DisneyfromDeland

DWorldOrBust said:


> Day 26 and counting..... =(



I'm at day 25.  From what I was told, the office that handles ROFR is not open tomorrow due to the holiday, so we won't find out tomorrow either.  I expect mine to be delayed a few days though, because a point adjustment was made once it went to ROFR.


----------



## Ladylotus

Second contract this year - hope this cures our addonitis - buyer pays closing and 2015 MF
Ladylotus -- $99 - $10,800 - 100 -BCV - Dec -100/13, 100/14, 100/15, 100/16 - sent 2/5


----------



## pangyal

graychef said:


> I enjoy seeing the AKV contracts passing. I'm hoping to see mine passed this week.


I have a good feeling about yours !

Congratulations to everybody, it makes me so happy to see all of the recent successes. Some big surprises too, especially with the OKW and SSR contracts that were snatched up left right and centre in December and then not at all over the past few weeks. I really wish I could figure out a rhyme or reason to their methods!


----------



## gatorgirl72

gatorgirl72 said:


> gatorgirl72 - $67-$6,700-100-OKW-Sept-4/'13, 100/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16-sent 1/20, waiting on ROFR



Still waiting and it's killing me! I keep my phone on me 24/7 checking my email!


----------



## Mish415

Day 21 and waiting :O(


----------



## rcbarker

rcbarker ---$72 -$29,475 -400 -SSR-Dec- 115/'14, 400/'15, 400/'16-sent 2/16


----------



## shpdem

In others experience if Disney takes the full time frame did it usually pass, or do they still take them at last minute, or is it mixed and no telling what they will do still.


----------



## that's nice

tino0120 said:


> tino0120---$73-$9,185-120-SSR-Feb-15/'15,120/'16, sent 1/5, passed 2/5





EGGTIMER said:


> Just passed on ROFR on 2/4/2015.   Thrilled to be a new DVC owner!


Welcome Home!




niroc said:


> That's nice please note you have my listing wrong.   Here is the correct listing:
> 
> Niroc--$97-$20,370-210-BLT-Feb-0/'14-*17/'15-210/'16*-sent 1/7 passed 2/2
> 
> Thanks for all your work! This a great resource to have.


Fixed!




ResQme3 said:


> We passed today 2/5! Very happy!!





aug16 said:


> Aug16--$80-$20,000-250-BWV-Dec-44/'13, 250/'14, 250/'15, 250/'16 sent 1/14 passed 2/5


Welcome Home!!




GrumpyInPhilly said:


> GrumpyInPhilly---$96-$16,406-150-BCV-Feb-150/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 2/5





pamelaj said:


> pamelaj---$100-$16,000-160-AUL-Feb-160/'15, 160/'16-sent 2/5


Good Luck!




Disney LOVE Travel said:


> Passed 2/6!!!  I'm so excited!





Yami7 said:


> yami7--92.00-18,400-200-BCV-Feb.-05/'15, 200/'16-sent 1/11 passed 2/05





LSchrow said:


> WOOHOO!!!!!!
> we passed ROFR today (2/6) - I'm INSANELY happy!
> & thank you soooo very much, thatsnice - I'm not sure we would have even purchased an add-on without "the list" - it was invaluable in my research


Welcome Home


broberts said:


> broberts -$80-$16,000-200-SSR-Aug-369/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 1/7 passed 2/5





gatordoc said:


> Passed ROFR!
> $75-$9,375-125-SSR-Oct-125/'15, 125/'16-sent 1/14, passed 2/7


Welcome Home


akl2004 said:


> We passed on 2/7.  Now for more waiting.





mouseaddicts said:


> GREAT NEWS!!!  We got an email from our broker yesterday ............................ WE PASSED ROFR!!!!!


Welcome Home Everybody!




ThisIsJason said:


> ThisIsJason $80--$12,800-160-AKV-Dec-0/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-sent 2/6
> 
> Don't see any reason why it wouldn't pass..





acanavan said:


> Fingers crossed we pass ROFR-- it is the perfect contract for us (two people who love F&W and only go once every 2-3 years).
> 
> $100-$5000-50-BWV-Oct-8/'13, 50/'14, 50/'15, 50/'16-sent 1/20


Good Luck!!!!


----------



## Disneyhappy

Disneyhappy said:


> Disneyhappy---$105- $16,800 - 160-BLT-September -162/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16 - sent 1/17



Passed today! Now to sell our SSR contract.


----------



## gregoryccc

gregoryccc---$68-$10,200-150-SSR-Dec-150/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 1/22, passed 2/16

Hooray, now we own in California and Florida.


----------



## that's nice

sgrap said:


> sgrap--$124, $39,539, 300, GCV, Dec.-- 300/'14, 300/'15, 300/'16, sent 2/2/15, waiting





J-Akers said:


> J-Akers---$65-$10,400-160-AKV-Dec-1/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-sent 1/29, waiting





disneyhutson said:


> DisneyHutson---$79.50-$12,720-160-SSR-Jun-109/'13, 160/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-sent 2/9, waiting and hoping...


Good Luck!!!




pigletmom said:


> We passed today, 2/9!!!!   Thank you thatsnice, for running this thread.  It really helped me to get a sense of fair price and wait times for ROFR.  It was hard watching others pass ROFR that sent in their documents after us- even for the same resort, but I also saw that others had waited longer than me.  And thanks to all you disboarders for sharing your information & knowledge.  Truly invaluable!


Welcome Home!!




maria & rossi said:


> maria & Rossi--$74-$23,680-320-SSR-March 6/'14, 320/'15, 320/'16-sent 1/18, waiting....





kutzfam said:


> kutzfam---$68.15-$12,397-160-SSR-Dec- 160/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-sent 2/4


Good Luck!!




Buzzalot said:


> Passed 2/9!!!! It took all 30 days


Welcome Home!




J-Akers said:


> J-Akers---$90-$18,000-200-BLT-Dec-89/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 2/10, waiting





mejo said:


> $73-$12,967-160-SSR-Aug-0/'13,0/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-sent 2/10
> 
> woohooo, our contract was sent to Disney today.





spgoad said:


> $82-$8,200-100-AKV-Dec-0/'13, 92/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16-sent 2/10, waiting
> 
> Just headed into ROFR on our first contract. Now the waiting!


Good Luck!!!!





Mickeydad said:


> WE PASSED TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!   We're back in!   "WELCOME BACK HOME TO US!!!!!
> 
> $41-$10,250-250-VB-Mar-15/ 15 250/ 16-sent 1/13 - passed 2/11
> Mickeydad





ckbrugh said:


> PASSED!!! 2/11





michelec69 said:


> $90-$18,000-200-BCV-AUG-203/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16 -sent 12/22, passed 2/11!!!!  Finally!


Welcome Home!!!


----------



## specalkay

specalkay said:


> specalkay---$102-$21,995-200-BLT-Sep-0/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 1/22



Just heard today, passed!!!!

specalkay---$102-$21,995-200-BLT-Sep-0/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 1/22, -passed 2/16


----------



## shpdem

shpdem said:


> $68-$11,250-160-SSR-sep-2/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16, -sent 1/21.
> 
> After seeing what they have been taking I feel I have no chance.



Just found out we passed rofr  so excited now the waiting to close.


----------



## sgrap

specalkay said:


> Just heard today, passed!!!!
> 
> specalkay---$102-$21,995-200-BLT-Sep-0/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 1/22, -passed 2/16


Congratulations!  Does this mean offices are open today?

Also, is the notification from Disney done electronically or by snail mail?


----------



## that's nice

maria & rossi said:


> We passed today.


Welcome Home!




mikelan6 said:


> mikelan6---$100-$16,000-160-BLT-Sep-160/'15, 160/'16-sent 2/11





mathed101 said:


> Mathed101---$77-$12,320-160-AKV-Mar, 0/14, 93/15, 160/16, sent 2/11
> 
> Thank you to all who post on this thread and helped us jump into the resale pool!


Good Luck!




uriel12 said:


> uriel12---$80-$12,000-150-BWV-Dec-150/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 1/19, passed 2/11


Welcome Home!!!





dobermanlover99 said:


> And here's the 4th try.
> 
> dobermanlover99---$83 $16,600-200-AKL-Jun-344/'15, 200/'16,-sent 1/15. Passed 02/11/15
> 
> 
> WE FINALLY PASSED TODAY!!!!! Now here's to waiting some more to close.


Finally!!! Welcome Home!!! 

Now don't go and try to add on just yet... 





LeighHop said:


> Over the past couple of years we've decided to live by the buy where you love to stay credo. Sold our SSR contracts and building back up at BWV and VGF.
> 
> Just got word we passed on this one today.
> 
> $132-$15,840-120-VGF-Apr- 37/'14, 120/'15, 120/'16-sent 1/20, passed 2/11
> 
> Working on another 50 point contract, will post details once we pass.
> 
> Thanks to all who contribute and admin this thread.





Kelly in VA said:


> We found out we passed today, 2/11. Thank you for keeping this thread!





donnav025 said:


> donnav025---$83-$13,280-160-SSR-Aug-160/'14, 320/'15, 160/'16-sent 1/19
> 
> We passed today!





hsc3boys said:


> Hsc3boys -  $60-$9840.98-150-SSR-Feb 0/'13, 0/'14, 0/'15, 150/'16-sent 12/31 passed 1/23





acanavan said:


> $100-$5,000-50-BWV-OCT-8/'13,50/'14,50/'15,50/'16-sent 1/20 passed 2/11
> 
> So excited for our perfect contract to have passed ROFR!





PixieDustPennyBell said:


> Pixiedustpennybell ---$133-$23940-180-VGC-June-2/'13,173/'14,180/'15, 180/'16-sent 1/10
> 
> WE PASSED!!!!  2/6


Welcome Home to all of you!!!





B16crx said:


> B16crx---$77-$15400-200-AKV-apr-11/'14, 93/'15, 200/'16-sent 2/10
> 
> Seller pays '15 dues


Good Luck!




arachnib said:


> arachnib---$78-$15,600-200-SSR-Jun-200/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16, -sent 1/15, PASSED 2/12/2015


Welcome Home!!!!


----------



## that's nice

disneyhutson said:


> I'm waiting on Rofr for 160-12,600-79.50-SSR-109/2013-160/2014-160/2015-160/2016
> 
> We are using ********** ... seller paid dues on 2013&2014, we're paying 2015 and half of closing ....very excited


Need a date when you contract was sent please. 




djo said:


> djo---$95-$23,750-250 BCV-JUN-401/15, 250/16-sent 2/13.   First resale contract!  So nervous!





Bigreagan said:


> Original post #82 or 84 but wanted to update we passed ROFR on Feb 6 and now just waiting on paperwork. Thanks!





hw588 said:


> ↑
> hw588---$62-$11,000-175-SSR-Feb-175/'14 already banked, 175/'15 seller to assist in banking, 175/'16, -sent 2/12
> 
> A little nervous now seeing all these posts.   Really hoping this passes.  Our first try at a Resale.  Will be on pins & needles till we hear.  Seller pays maintenance on 2014, buyer paying 2015 maintenance and closing costs.


Good Luck!





jcandrews said:


> jcandrews---$76-$21,140-250-AKV-Dec-0/'14, 248/'15, 250/'16-sent 1/16, passed 2/11


Welcome Home!!!





LSchrow said:


> a big *CONGRATS* to all that passed - there's not a single post in 10 days from anyone losing their contract to ROFR!!
> alas, thatsnice is going to wear his fingers out updating this thread


Yup... fingers hurt. I was sick most of last week so I didn't update.


----------



## that's nice

Ladylotus said:


> Second contract this year - hope this cures our addonitis - buyer pays closing and 2015 MF
> Ladylotus -- $99 - $10,800 - 100 -BCV - Dec -100/13, 100/14, 100/15, 100/16 - sent 2/5





rcbarker said:


> rcbarker ---$72 -$29,475 -400 -SSR-Dec- 115/'14, 400/'15, 400/'16-sent 2/16


Good Luck!!!!




Disneyhappy said:


> Passed today! Now to sell our SSR contract.





gregoryccc said:


> gregoryccc---$68-$10,200-150-SSR-Dec-150/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 1/22, passed 2/16
> 
> Hooray, now we own in California and Florida.





specalkay said:


> Just heard today, passed!!!!
> 
> specalkay---$102-$21,995-200-BLT-Sep-0/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 1/22, -passed 2/16





shpdem said:


> Just found out we passed rofr  so excited now the waiting to close


Welcome Home!!!!


----------



## specalkay

sgrap said:


> Congratulations!  Does this mean offices are open today?
> 
> Also, is the notification from Disney done electronically or by snail mail?



It appears that at least the ones doing the ROFR are in today.  The info forwarded from the broker showing that it passed had today's date.
It looks like it was sent electronically to the broker.


----------



## DisneyfromDeland

Congrats to all!  I guess the broker was wrong.  I hope to hear soon.  My date sent went from 1/21 to 1/25 due to points being adjusted.  I'm on pins and needles.


----------



## trl1717

Passed ROFR today! Our first contract. 

Trl1717---$100-$39,100-391-BLT- Dec-0/'14, 309/'15, 390/'16, sent 1/21, passed 2/16


----------



## DWorldOrBust

DWorldOrBust said:


> DWorldOrBust: $76pp-$16,787-200PTS-AKL-DEC UY-78pts 2014-200pts 2015 *SENT 1/21



We passed today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So very excited and can't wait to book my November trip!


----------



## Goofyben

Goofyben said:


> Goofyben---$94-$15,040-160-BLT-Feb , 0/'14, 15/'15, 160/'16-sent 1/24, passed TBD.


We passed today!!!


----------



## 5 Mickey Fans

We passed today as well!!!!

5 Mickey Fans---$81-$12,960-160-AKV-Apr-116/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16, sent 1/23, passed 2/16


----------



## disneyhutson

that's nice said:


> Need a date when you contract was sent please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Date was 2/10 ...thank you





Sent 2/10

I'm waiting on Rofr for 160-12,600-79.50-SSR-109/2013-160/2014-160/2015-160/2016

We are using ********** ... seller paid dues on 2013&2014, we're paying 2015 and half of closing ....very excited


----------



## Erigeni5

Joining the party... 

Erigeni5---$92-$23,000-250-Aulani/Subsidized-Sep-4/'14, 250/'15, 250/'16-sent 1/22, passed 2/16


----------



## graychef

Looks like Disney is moving along nicely.


----------



## that's nice

trl1717 said:


> Passed ROFR today! Our first contract.
> 
> Trl1717---$100-$39,100-391-BLT- Dec-0/'14, 309/'15, 390/'16, sent 1/21, passed 2/16





DWorldOrBust said:


> We passed today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So very excited and can't wait to book my November trip!





Goofyben said:


> We passed today!!!





5 Mickey Fans said:


> We passed today as well!!!!
> 
> 5 Mickey Fans---$81-$12,960-160-AKV-Apr-116/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16, sent 1/23, passed 2/16


Welcome Home!!!!!





disneyhutson said:


> Sent 2/10
> 
> I'm waiting on Rofr for 160-12,600-79.50-SSR-109/2013-160/2014-160/2015-160/2016
> 
> We are using ********** ... seller paid dues on 2013&2014, we're paying 2015 and half of closing ....very excited


UY?


----------



## that's nice

Erigeni5 said:


> Joining the party...
> 
> Erigeni5---$92-$23,000-250-Aulani/Subsidized-Sep-4/'14, 250/'15, 250/'16-sent 1/22, passed 2/16


Welcome Home


----------



## disneyhutson

that's nice said:


> Welcome Home!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UY? Jun
> Sent 2/10
> 
> I'm waiting on Rofr for 160-12,600-79.50-SSR-109/2013-160/2014-160/2015-160/2016
> 
> We are using ********** ... seller paid dues on 2013&2014, we're paying 2015 and half of closing ....very excited


----------



## Erigeni5

that's nice said:


> Welcome Home



Thank you, and thank you for keeping up this thread. It's a valuable resource.


----------



## Lorajo

lorajo---$77-$13,644-170-BWV-August- 28/'13, 119/'14, 170/'15-sent 11/6, ROFRd 12/7

lorajo---$79-$13,984,-170-BWV-Sep- 78/'14, 170/'15, 170/'16-sent 12/8, passed 1/5

Finally closed and waiting for member #!!


----------



## hw588

that's nice said:


> Need a date when you contract was sent please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Home!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup... fingers hurt. I was sick most of last week so I didn't update.





pangyal said:


> I have a good feeling about yours !
> 
> Congratulations to everybody, it makes me so happy to see all of the recent successes. Some big surprises too, especially with the OKW and SSR contracts that were snatched up left right and centre in December and then not at all over the past few weeks. I really wish I could figure out a rhyme or reason to their methods!


i wish there was a rhyme or reason... So many of us on pins a needles.  Our SSR just got sent this month and I am hoping they are still as generous on passing SSR's when they get to ours.


----------



## gatorgirl72

gatorgirl72 said:


> gatorgirl72 - $67-$6,700-100-OKW-Sept-4/'13, 100/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16-sent 1/20, waiting on ROFR



Just got the email....we passed!! Yippee! First time DVC owners!


----------



## PixieDustPennyBell

Pixiedustpennybell---$72-$10,800-150-SSR-June-25/'14,150/'15, 150/'16-sent 1/15 PASSED 2/17

We are so happy. That's two down one to go. We are also buying at Bay Lake Towers just sent that one in.


Pixiedustpennybell---$115-$11,500-100-BLT-FEB-100/'14,100/'15,100/'16 sent 1/17


----------



## madhavok

Madhavok - $72-$10,800-150-SSR-SEPT-100/'14,150/'15, 150/'16-sent 1/23 PASSED 2/17

First contract.


----------



## bellapecas

SecretPoohLove said:


> I know this is a sad question to ask, but I was wondering if any June BLT contracts have been rofr'd lately...haven't seen many updates positive or negative for those....



I didn't see anyone answer your question.  I've seen 2 June BLT contracts ROFR'd since the beginning of September.  One was priced way too low. The other was priced at $94 pp.  On the opposite end, there have been 25 June contracts pass since the beginning of September, ranging from $85pp to $111pp.  Disney has sold 24 June BLT contracts direct in that time frame.  Hope this helps!


----------



## ckb_nc

ckb_nc- $70-$17500-250- SSR Dec- 27/'14, 250/'15, 250/'16-sent 2/17


----------



## ghenghy

Ghenghy---$88-$5,150-50-BWV-Oct-50/'14, 50/'15, 50/'16-sent 2/13, waiting


----------



## hw588

ckb_nc said:


> ckb_nc- $70-$17500-250- SSR Dec- 27/'14, 250/'15, 250/'16-sent 2/17


Good luck!


----------



## SecretPoohLove

Thanks for the response...very very helpful!


bellapecas said:


> I didn't see anyone answer your question.  I've seen 2 June BLT contracts ROFR'd since the beginning of September.  One was priced way too low. The other was priced at $94 pp.  On the opposite end, there have been 25 June contracts pass since the beginning of September, ranging from $85pp to $111pp.  Disney has sold 24 June BLT contracts direct in that time frame.  Hope this helps!


----------



## DisneyfromDeland

DisneyfromDeland---$78-$8206-100-SSR-Dec-43/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16--sent 2/17

Buyer pays closing, seller pays 2015 MF.


----------



## suebeelin

Closed today. 

$87 BLT, Feb UY.  179 2015, all 2016 and beyond.  Buyer pays prorated maintenance and buyer fee.

Total out of pocket cost: $18,118.


----------



## LetsGoToo

I just had one sent to ROFR today!!

$74-$26,296-320-AKL-Dec-44/'13, 320/'14, 320/'15, 320/'16-sent 2/18, passed ???


----------



## bellapecas

suebeelin said:


> Closed today.
> 
> $87 BLT, Feb UY.  179 2015, all 2016 and beyond.  Buyer pays prorated maintenance and buyer fee.
> 
> Total out of pocket cost: $18,118.




Congrats!  I just looked at your deed and it looks as if you may have only paid $85 per point?  Either way, great price!


----------



## suebeelin

Yes, sorry-- for some reason my mind is stuck on the number 87!!!  I'm very excited....


----------



## that's nice

Lorajo said:


> lorajo---$77-$13,644-170-BWV-August- 28/'13, 119/'14, 170/'15-sent 11/6, ROFRd 12/7
> 
> lorajo---$79-$13,984,-170-BWV-Sep- 78/'14, 170/'15, 170/'16-sent 12/8, passed 1/5
> 
> Finally closed and waiting for member #!!


Welcome Home!

I didn't add your ROFRed contract since it was pre-2015




gatorgirl72 said:


> Just got the email....we passed!! Yippee! First time DVC owners!


Welcome Home!!!





PixieDustPennyBell said:


> Pixiedustpennybell---$72-$10,800-150-SSR-June-25/'14,150/'15, 150/'16-sent 1/15 PASSED 2/17
> 
> We are so happy. That's two down one to go. We are also buying at Bay Lake Towers just sent that one in.
> 
> 
> Pixiedustpennybell---$115-$11,500-100-BLT-FEB-100/'14,100/'15,100/'16 sent 1/17


Welcome Home & Good Luck!!





madhavok said:


> Madhavok - $72-$10,800-150-SSR-SEPT-100/'14,150/'15, 150/'16-sent 1/23 PASSED 2/17
> 
> First contract.


Welcome Home!!!




ckb_nc said:


> ckb_nc- $70-$17500-250- SSR Dec- 27/'14, 250/'15, 250/'16-sent 2/17


Good Luck!!!!


----------



## that's nice

ghenghy said:


> Ghenghy---$88-$5,150-50-BWV-Oct-50/'14, 50/'15, 50/'16-sent 2/13, waiting


Good Luck!!





DisneyfromDeland said:


> DisneyfromDeland---$78-$8206-100-SSR-Dec-43/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16--sent 2/17
> 
> Buyer pays closing, seller pays 2015 MF.


Good Luck!!




LetsGoToo said:


> I just had one sent to ROFR today!!
> 
> $74-$26,296-320-AKL-Dec-44/'13, 320/'14, 320/'15, 320/'16-sent 2/18, passed ???


Good Luck!!!!


----------



## sgrap

I've been checking all day and hoping to see some ROFR's passed today . . . we are at 16 days (not that I'm counting or anything!) and I know that would still be unusually quick, but I can't help but hope!


----------



## hopeful4fl

hopeful4fl---$73-$11680-160-SSR-Sep- 00/'15, 160/'16--sent 2/7. CC expected around $510

First timer. Went to DW with friends and fell in love with the place. If ROFR applied, will try again, but hoping and waiting.


----------



## Erigeni5

sgrap said:


> I've been checking all day and hoping to see some ROFR's passed today . . . we are at 16 days (not that I'm counting or anything!) and I know that would still be unusually quick, but I can't help but hope!



I understand the feeling


----------



## ckb_nc

sgrap said:


> I've been checking all day and hoping to see some ROFR's passed today . . . we are at 16 days (not that I'm counting or anything!) and I know that would still be unusually quick, but I can't help but hope!



 Educate me where to check as a first time buyer


----------



## graychef

ckb_nc said:


> Educate me where to check as a first time buyer



Here or a message board similar. There is no website or phone number available to find out if a contract passed ROFR. The broker/closing company finds out and lets each party know by e-mail or phone. We all come here to see what's been passing and what's being taken.


----------



## sgrap

ckb_nc said:


> Educate me where to check as a first time buyer


Sorry, I should have said that I've been checking this thread all day! ;-)  We are first time buyers as well, sent for ROFR on 2/2.  We had seen quite  a few passed early this week, but haven't heard of any yesterday or today yet.  I am starting to get anxious even though it could be 30 days.

Speaking of that, is the 30 days Disney has 30 business days or just straight 30 days?


----------



## DisneyfromDeland

It is 30 days, not business days.  Typically news does not come back under 20 days.  I am at day 25 today.  My last one came back on day 27.


----------



## sgrap

DisneyfromDeland said:


> It is 30 days, not business days.  Typically news does not come back under 20 days.  I am at day 25 today.  My last one came back on day 27.


Thanks!  Hope you hear soon!


----------



## heynowirv

DisneyfromDeland said:


> It is 30 days, not business days. Typically news does not come back under 20 days. I am at day 25 today. My last one came back on day 27.


I understand we're at day 19 on this contract and I'm starting to get a little anxious especially since we lost our last contract on day 26.


----------



## hopeful4fl

Has anyone done any analysis on what contract is in danger of ROFR? From a cursory glance, it is completely random. My guess, apart from the obvious supply demand is:
1> Any new inventory coming on (like the new Polynesian), which puts sales pressure and takes resources away from detailed analysis on ROFR, prompting Disney to pass on low bids
2> Specific months of higher demand (no data point that I can see to establish it)
3> Looks like stripped contract have a higher chance of passing, but the sample data I saw was too small and could be a co-incidence.

Any thoughts from people who have more experience? I am a first timer and merely speculating.


----------



## heynowirv

Hopeful It's a crapshoot,any one of those reason's ,but they do only take about 10% of what's out there.


----------



## J-Akers

hopeful4fl said:


> Has anyone done any analysis on what contract is in danger of ROFR? From a cursory glance, it is completely random. My guess, apart from the obvious supply demand is:
> 1> Any new inventory coming on (like the new Polynesian), which puts sales pressure and takes resources away from detailed analysis on ROFR, prompting Disney to pass on low bids
> 2> Specific months of higher demand (no data point that I can see to establish it)
> 3> Looks like stripped contract have a higher chance of passing, but the sample data I saw was too small and could be a co-incidence.
> 
> Any thoughts from people who have more experience? I am a first timer and merely speculating.



I think it is really just as simple as "Does Disney have someone waiting to buy THIS contract direct?"

If they don't, it passes. If they do, they take it and resell it to the waiting buyer.


----------



## hopeful4fl

J-Akers said:


> I think it is really just as simple as "Does Disney have someone waiting to buy THIS contract direct?"
> 
> If they don't, it passes. If they do, they take it and resell it to the waiting buyer.


I agree. Guess I will keep on driving myself crazy waiting.


----------



## dsnydaddy

hopeful4fl said:


> Has anyone done any analysis on what contract is in danger of ROFR? From a cursory glance, it is completely random. My guess, apart from the obvious supply demand is:
> 1> Any new inventory coming on (like the new Polynesian), which puts sales pressure and takes resources away from detailed analysis on ROFR, prompting Disney to pass on low bids
> 2> Specific months of higher demand (no data point that I can see to establish it)
> 3> Looks like stripped contract have a higher chance of passing, but the sample data I saw was too small and could be a co-incidence.
> 
> Any thoughts from people who have more experience? I am a first timer and merely speculating.


The logic really defies reasoning but from my watching for over 6 mos now, I'll say that loaded contracts are taken far more often than ones with no points.  But even saying that... It's very dependent on the resort.  AKL doesn't get taken very often.  SSR and OKW have been the target of Disney for quite a while now.


----------



## LetsGoToo

J-Akers said:


> I think it is really just as simple as "Does Disney have someone waiting to buy THIS contract direct?"
> 
> If they don't, it passes. If they do, they take it and resell it to the waiting buyer.



I tend to think this is most likely, too. There's just not much pattern to what they take.


----------



## Scott Eichenberger

ike3255 $62-$15,500-250-SSR-Sep- 0/'14, 250/'15, 250/'16-sent 2/19, 




that's nice said:


> *PASSED*
> *AKV:*
> squirrel4569—$78-$13488-160-AKV-Mar-0/’14,160/’15,160/’16-sent 12/12, passed 01/05
> beer dave---$80-$9,055-100-AKV-Sep, 100/14, 100/15, 100/16, sent 12/30, passed 1/20
> mjmsp111---$81-$17,010-210-AKV-Dec- 190/'13, 210/'14, 210/'15, 210/'16-sent 01/01, passed 1/24
> pangyal- $65-$19,800-300-AKL-June-0/'13, 300/'14, 300/'15, 300/'16-sent 1/5, passed 1/28
> ldo $81--$14,452-160-AKV-Dec-160/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-sent 1/2, passed 1/28
> fizbobunny---$85-$6,743-75-AKV-Dec-0/'14, 0/'15, 75/'16-sent 01/08, 2/2
> dobermanlover99---$83-$16,600-200-AKL-Jun-344/'15, 200/'16,-sent 1/15, passed 02/11
> jcandrews---$76-$21,140-250-AKV-Dec-0/'14, 248/'15, 250/'16-sent 1/16, passed 2/11
> DWorldOrBust---$76-$16,787-200-AKV-DEC-78/'14, 200/'15,sent 1/21, passed 2/16
> 5 Mickey Fans---$81-$12,960-160-AKV-Apr-116/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16, sent 1/23, passed 2/16
> 
> *AUL:*
> Kelly in VA-$105-$11,550-110-AUL-Jun 110/'14, 110/'15, 110/'16-sent 1/17, passed 2/11
> 
> *BCV:*
> BeachClub7 ---$91-$31,850-350-BCV-Aug-350/'14, 350/'15, 350/'16- sent 1/2, passed 1/24
> SARATOGA ROB---$75-$11,250-150-BCV-AUG-179/15, 150/16, sent 1/5, passed 1/26
> yami7--$92-18,400-200-BCV-Feb.-05/'15, 200/'16-sent 1/11 passed 2/05
> michelec69---$90-$18,000-200-BCV-AUG-203/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16 -sent 12/22, passed 2/11
> 
> *BLT:*
> bellapecas---$85-$17,000-200-BLT-Sept-0/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16 sent 12/21, passed 1/14
> ncfanofdisney---$90-$19,535-200-BLT-Mar-200/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 12/19, passed 1/15
> ncurley---$108-$21,600-200-BLT-Feb-200/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 12/23, passed 1/20
> Cory0518---$101-$16,160-160-BLT-Aug-160/'15, 160/'16-sent 1/6, passed 1/28
> KingLouis---$120-$3,000-25-BLT-Apr- 0/'15, 25/'16 - sent 1/5, passed 1/28
> MNDisneyMommy---$101-$16,160-160-BLT-Aug-160/'15, 160/'16-sent 1/3, Passed 1/28
> Niroc--$97-$20,370-210-BLT-Feb-0/'14-17/'15-210/'16-sent 1/7, passed 2/2
> Txshadow---$100-$20,594-200-BLT-March-200/'15 200/'16-Sent 1/10, passed 2/2
> Disney LOVE Travel--- $110-$11,980-100-BLT-FEB- 77/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16-sent 1/14, passed 2/6
> Disneyhappy---$105-$16,800-160-BLT-Sept-162/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16 - sent 1/17, passed 2/16
> specalkay---$102-$21,995-200-BLT-Sep-0/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 1/22, passed 2/15
> Trl1717---$100-$39,100-391-BLT- Dec-0/'14, 309/'15, 390/'16, sent 1/21, passed 2/16
> Goofyben---$94-$15,040-160-BLT-Feb , 0/'14, 15/'15, 160/'16-sent 1/24, passed 2/16
> 
> *BWV:*
> lifegaardonduty---$75-$11,250-150-BWV-Aug-22/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 12/8 - passed 1/5
> MarkinMA---$79-$23,700-300-BWV-Dec-300/'14, 300/'15, 300/'16 - sent 12/12, passed 1/5
> lorajo---$79-$13,984,-170-BWV-Sep- 78/'14, 170/'15, 170/'16-sent 12/8, passed 1/5
> CMNJ---$94-$6,404-60-BWV-APR-60/'14, 60/'15, 60/'16, sent 12/12, passed 1/6
> Lurch---$90-$9,406-100-BWV-Dec-83/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16, 100/'17-sent 12/13, passed 1/6
> steve04386---$79-$17,775-225-BWV-Feb-0/'13, 71/'14-banked, 225/'15, 225/'16-sent 12/30, passed 1/24
> starryagain---$80-$13,395-150-BWV-Oct-0/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 1/4, passed 1/28
> Aug16--$80-$20,000-250-BWV-Dec-44/'13, 250/'14, 250/'15, 250/'16 sent 1/14 passed 2/5
> LSchrow---$78-$12,860-150-BWV-APRIL-0/'13, 0/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 1/8, passed 2/6
> uriel12---$80-$12,000-150-BWV-Dec-150/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 1/19, passed 2/11
> acsnavan---$100-$5000-50-BWV-Oct-8/'13, 50/'14, 50/'15, 50/'16-sent 1/20, passed 2/11
> 
> *HHI:*
> 
> *OKW:*
> disneymomma76-$75-$4,300-50-OKW-Sept-10/'13, 50/'14, 50/'16- sent 12/29, passed 1/24
> gatorgirl72---$67-$6,700-100-OKW-Sept-4/'13, 100/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16-sent 1/20, passed 2/17
> 
> *OKW-Ext:*
> 
> *SSR:*
> smplyswt0712 ---$82-$2,460-30-SSR-Apr-0/'14, 0/'15, 30/'16, -sent 12/9, passed 1/5
> jodiey---$75-$20,604-250-SSR-Sept-249/'14, 250/'15, 250/'16-sent 12/29, passed 1/24
> JodyTG---$89-$4,450-50 SSR Sept-50/'14 50/'15 sent 1/14, passed 1/29
> Nicole157---$80-$8000-100-SSR-Sep-100/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16-sent 1/7, passed 2/2
> tino0120---$73-$9,185-120-SSR-Feb-15/'15,120/'16, sent 1/5, passed 2/5
> ResQme3---$77-$11,491-135-SSR-Mar-0/'13, 0/'14, 123/'15, 135/'16-sent 1/12, passed 2/5
> broberts - $80-$16,000-200-SSR-Aug-0/'13, 369/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 1/7, passed 2/5
> gatordoc---$75-$9,375-125-SSR-Oct-125/'15, 125/'16-sent 1/14, passed 2/7
> pigletmom---$75-$12,475-150-SSR-June-59/'13,129/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 1/12, passed 2/9
> Buzzalot---$73-$16,136-200-SSR-June-25/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 1/10, passed 02/09
> maria & Rossi--$74-$23,680-320-SSR-March 6/'14, 320/'15, 320/'16-sent 1/18, passed 2/11
> hsc3boys---$60-$9841-150-SSR-Feb 0/'13, 0/'14, 0/'15, 150/'16-sent 12/31 passed 1/23
> arachnib---$78-$15,600-200-SSR-Jun-200/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16, -sent 1/15, passed 2/12
> gregoryccc---$68-$10,200-150-SSR-Dec-150/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 1/22, passed 2/16
> shpdem---$68-$11,250-160-SSR-sep-2/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16, -sent 1/21, passed 2/15
> Pixiedustpennybell---$72-$10,800-150-SSR-June-25/'14,150/'15, 150/'16-sent 1/15, passed 2/17
> Madhavok - $72-$10,800-150-SSR-SEPT-100/'14,150/'15, 150/'16-sent 1/23, passed 2/17
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> *VGC:*
> Lauren in NC--- $110-$27,500-250-VGC-Aug-111/15, 250/16-sent 1/5, passed 1/28
> Eggtimer ---$128-$28160-220-VGC-Sept-8/'14,220/'15, 220/'16-sent 1/13, passed 2/4
> Pixiedustpennybell ---$133-$23940-180-VGC-June-2/'13,173/'14,180/'15, 180/'16-sent 1/10, passed 2/6
> 
> *VGF:*
> LeighHop---$132-$15,840-120-VGF-Apr- 37/'14, 120/'15, 120/'16-sent 1/20, passed 2/11
> 
> *VWL*
> btr2trvl---$65-$13,000-200-VWL-Mar-0/'13, 0/'14, 138/'15, 200/'16-sent 1/7, passed 1/24
> julluvsdisney---$80-$12,000-150-VWL-Dec- 5/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15,-sent 12/19, passed 1/14
> 
> 
> 
> *TAKEN *  --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *AKV:*
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> *BLT:*
> nifferearly---$92-$19,800-200-BLT-June-237/'15, 200/'16-sent 12/23, taken 1/20
> 
> *BWV:*
> lifegaardonduty---$65-$11,250-150-BWV-Aug-22/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 12/8, taken 1/5
> 
> *HHI:*
> 
> *OKW:*
> ResQme3---$72-$8,190-100-OKW-Feb-0/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16 -sent 12/5, taken 1/4
> summabreeze85---$60.50-$17,943.40-260-OKW-Aug-260/'14, 260/'15, 260/'16-sent 12/15, taken 1/14
> zippy256---$64-$11,096-150-OKW-Aug-78/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16, sent 1/7, taken 1/30
> 
> *OKW-Ext:*
> 
> *SSR:*
> broberts---$76-$12,160-160-SSR-Aug-160/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-sent 12/5 - taken 1/2
> 3pletprincesses---$79-$15,800-200-SSR-Oct- 0/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16 -sent 1/19 , taken 1/23
> 
> *VB:*
> karriemouse---$54.50-$5,450-100-VB-June-100/'13, 100/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16-sent 1/5, taken 1/29
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> Lauren in NC—$110-$27,500-250-VGC-Aug-111/’15, 250/’16-sent 1/5
> 
> *VWL*
> 
> 
> 
> *WAITING*   -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *AKV:*
> mjmsp111---$81-$17,010-210-AKV-Dec- 190/'13, 210/'14, 210/'15, 210/'16-sent 12/31
> dobermanlover99---$83 $16,600-200-AKL-Jun-344/'15, 200/'16,-sent 1/15
> Bigreagan ---$78-$7,800-100-AKV-Jun- 0/14, 23/15, 100/16, sent 1/15
> graychef---$77-$12,320-160-AKV-Jun-55/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16, sent 01/26
> J-Akers---$65-$10,400-160-AKV-Dec-1/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-sent 1/29
> ThisIsJason $80--$12,800-160-AKV-Dec-0/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-sent 2/6
> spgoad---$82-$8,200-100-AKV-Dec-0/'13, 92/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16-sent 2/10
> Mathed101---$77-$12,320-160-AKV-Mar, 0/14, 93/15, 160/16, sent 2/11
> B16crx---$77-$15400-200-AKV-apr-11/'14, 93/'15, 200/'16-sent 2/10
> LetsGoToo---$74-$26,296-320-AKL-Dec-44/'13, 320/'14, 320/'15, 320/'16-sent 2/18
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> Erigeni5---$92-$23,000-250-AUL/Subsidized-Sep-4/'14, 250/'15, 250/'16-sent 1/22, passed 2/16
> pamelaj---$100-$16,000-160-AUL-Feb-160/'15, 160/'16-sent 2/5
> abdmom---$105-$14700-140-AUL-FEB-0/'14,0/'15,140/'16-sent 1/23
> 
> *BCV:*
> GrumpyInPhilly---$96-$16,406-150-BCV-Feb-150/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 2/5
> djo---$95-$23,750-250 BCV-JUN-401/15, 250/16-sent 2/13
> Ladylotus---$99-$10,800-100-BCV-Dec-100/13, 100/14, 100/15, 100/16 - sent 2/5
> 
> *BLT:*
> Pixiedustpennybell---$115-$11,500-100-BLT-FEB-100/'14,100/'15,100/'16 sent 1/17
> lolakat---$100-$12,984-125-BLT-Jun- 0/'14, 0/'15, 125/'16-sent 1/25
> Figment4---$105-$16,800-160-BLT-FEB- 25/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-sent 1/30
> NewDVCaddict---$108-$17,280-160-BLT-Aug-16/'13, 160/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16 - sent 1/29
> J-Akers---$90-$18,000-200-BLT-Dec-89/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 2/10
> mikelan6---$100-$16,000-160-BLT-Sep-160/'15, 160/'16-sent 2/11
> 
> *BWV:*
> DisneyfromDeland---$78-$15,600-200-BWV-Dec-54/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 1/21
> akl2004---$100-$5,000-50-BWV-AUG-50/'14,50/'15,50/'16-sent 1/10
> Ghenghy---$88-$5,150-50-BWV-Oct-50/'14, 50/'15, 50/'16-sent 2/13
> 
> *HHI:*
> 
> *OKW:*
> mouseaddicts---$64-$21,874-310-OKW-Feb- 0/'14, 310/'15, 310/'16 - sent 1/7
> ckbrugh---$80-$2,000-25-OKW-Jun-0/'14, 50/'15, 25/'16-sent 1/20
> hornfish---$70-$15,716-200-OKW-March-0/'13, 200/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 2/3
> 
> *OKW-Ext:*
> 
> *SSR:*
> msmithmd---$79-$13,086-150-SSR-Oct-150/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 1/2
> donnav025---$83-$13,280-160-SSR-Aug-160/'14, 320/'15, 160/'16-sent 1/19
> Heynowirv---$75-$11,250-150-SSR-Aug 0/14' 150/15' 150/16'-Sent 2/1
> DisneyHutson---$79.50-$12,720-160-SSR-Jun-109/'13, 160/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-sent 2/9
> kutzfam---$68.15-$12,397-160-SSR-Dec- 160/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-sent 2/4
> mejo---$73-$12,967-160-SSR-Aug-0/'13,0/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-sent 2/10
> hw588---$62-$11,000-175-SSR-Feb-175/'14 already banked, 175/'15, 175/'16, -sent 2/12
> rcbarker---$72-$29,475-400-SSR-Dec- 115/'14, 400/'15, 400/'16-sent 2/16
> disneyhutson---$79-$12,600-160-SSR-Jun-109/2013-160/2014-160/2015-160/2016, sent 2/10
> ckb_nc- $70-$17500-250- SSR Dec- 27/'14, 250/'15, 250/'16-sent 2/17
> DisneyfromDeland---$78-$8206-100-SSR-Dec-43/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16--sent 2/17
> 
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> *VGC:*
> sgrap--$124-$39,539-300-VGC,-Dec- 300/'14, 300/'15, 300/'16- sent 2/2
> 
> *VWL*
> Mish415---$84-$10920-130-VWL-Mar-130/'15,130/'16 Sent 1/26
> 
> 
> **will remove from waiting for ROFR after 2 months with no update
> __________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PASSED*
> Home - $$$ - UseYR - AnnualPTS - Price - PTS Last - Current - Next Year - Sent - passed- Name
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> AKV    $65 Jun   300   $19,800       0     300    300   01/05  01/28 pangyal
> AKV    $76 Dec   250   $21,140       0       0    248   01/16  02/11 jcandrews
> AKV    $76 Dec   200   $16,787       0      78    200   01/21  02/16 DWorldOrBust
> AKV    $78 Mar   160   $13,488       0       0    160   12/12  01/05 squirrel4569
> AKV    $78 Jun   100    $7,800       0       0     23   01/15  02/06 Bigreagan
> AKV    $80 Sep   100    $9,055       0     100    100   12/30  01/20 beer dave
> AKV    $81 Dec   210   $17,010     190     210    210   01/01  01/24 mjmsp111
> AKV    $81 Dec   160   $14,452       0     160    160   01/02  01/28 ldo
> AKV    $83 Jun   200   $16,600       0       0    344   01/15  02/11 dobermanlover99
> AKV    $85 Dec    75    $6,743       0       0      0   01/08  02/02 fizbobunny
> AKV    $81 Apr   160   $12,960       0     116    160   01/23  02/16 5 Mickey Fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> AUL    $87 Jun   220   $19,140       0      12    220   10/27  11/13 rfc0001
> AUL    $92 Sep   250   $23,000       0       4    250   01/22  02/16 Erigeni5
> AUL   $105 Jun   110   $11,550       0     110    110   01/17  02/11 Kelly in VA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> BCV    $75 Aug   150   $11,250       0       0    179   01/05  01/26 SARATOGA ROB
> BCV    $90 Aug   200   $18,000       0     203    200   12/22  02/11 michelec69
> BCV    $91 Aug   350   $31,850       0     350    350   01/02  01/24 BeachClub7
> BCV    $92 Feb   200   $18,400       0      15    200   01/11  02/05 yami7
> BCV   $102 Sep   100    $5,100       0       0     14   08/18  09/15 btk2333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> BLT    $85 Sep   200   $17,000       0       0    200   12/21  01/14 bellapecas
> BLT    $90 Mar   200   $19,535       0     200    200   12/19  01/15 ncfanofdisney
> BLT    $94 Feb   160   $15,040       0       0    15   01/24  02/16 Goofyben
> BLT    $97 Feb   210   $20,370       0       0     17   01/07  02/02 Niroc
> BLT   $100 Mar   200   $20,594       0       0    200   01/10  02/02 Txshadow
> BLT   $100 Feb   100   $11,980       0      77    100   01/14  02/06 Disney LOVE Travel
> BLT   $100 Dec   391   $39,100       0       0    309   01/21  02/16 Trl1717
> BLT   $101 Aug   160   $16,160       0       0    160   01/06  01/28 Cory0518
> BLT   $101 Aug   160   $16,160       0       0    160   01/03  01/28 MNDisneyMommy
> BLT   $102 Sep   200   $21,995       0       0    200   01/22  02/15 specalkay
> BLT   $105 Sep   160   $16,800       0     162    160   01/17  02/16 Disneyhappy
> BLT   $108 Feb   200   $21,600       0     200    200   12/23  01/20 ncurley
> BLT   $120 Apr    25    $3,000       0       0      0   01/05  01/28 KingLouis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> BWV    $75 Aug   150   $11,250       0      22    150   12/08  01/05 lifegaardonduty
> BWV    $78 Apr   150   $12,860       0       0    150   01/08  02/05 LSchrow
> BWV    $79 Dec   300   $23,700       0     300    300   12/12  01/05 MarkinMA
> BWV    $79 Feb   225   $17,775       0      71    225   12/30  01/24 steve04386
> BWV    $79 Sep   170   $13,984       0      78    170   12/08  01/05 lorajo
> BWV    $80 Oct   150   $13,395       0     150    150   01/04  01/28 starry again
> BWV    $80 Dec   250   $20,000      44     250    250   01/14  02/05 Aug16
> BWV    $80 Dec   150   $12,000       0     150    150   01/19  02/11 uriel12
> BWV    $90 Dec   100    $9,406       0      83    100   12/13  01/06 Lurch
> BWV    $94 Apr    60    $6,404       0      60     60   12/12  01/06 CMNJ
> BWV   $100 Aug    50    $5,000       0      50     50   01/10  02/07 akl2004
> BWV   $100 Oct    50    $5,000       8      50     50   01/20  02/11 acsnavan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> HHI    $63 Feb    50    $3,150       0       0     50   10/08  10/28 A2Cmommy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> OKW    $64 Feb   310   $21,874       0       0    310   01/07  02/07 mouseaddicts
> OKW    $67 Sep   100    $6,700       4     100    100   01/20  02/17 gatorgirl72
> OKW    $73 Sep   150   $10,950     150     150    150   01/02  01/24 Karatstravels
> OKW    $75 Sep    50    $4,300      10      50     50   12/29  01/24 disneymomma76
> OKW    $80 Jun    25    $2,000       0       0     50   01/20  02/11 ckbrugh
> OKW(E) $86 Sep   100    $8,600       0       4    100   07/28  08/28 Kenspidey(seller)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> SSR    $60 Feb   150   $9,841        0       0      0   12/31  01/23 hsc3boys
> SSR    $68 Dec   150   $10,200       0     150    150   01/22  02/16 gregoryccc
> SSR    $68 Sep   160   $11,250       2     160    160   01/21  02/16 shpdem
> SSR    $72 Jun   150   $10,800      25     150    150   01/15  02/17 Pixiedustpennybell
> SSR    $72 Sep   150   $10,800       0     100    150   01/23  02/17 Madhavok
> SSR    $73 Feb  120    $9,185        0       0     15   01/05  02/05 tino0120
> SSR    $73 Jun   200   $16,136      25     200    200   01/10  02/09 Buzzalot
> SSR    $74 Mar   320   $23,680       0       6    320   01/18  02/11 maria & Rossi
> SSR    $75 Sep   250   $20,604       0     249    250   12/29  01/24 jodiey
> SSR    $75 Oct   125    $9,375       0       0    125   01/14  02/07 gatordoc
> SSR    $75 Jun   150   $12,475      59     129    150   01/12  02/09 pigletmom
> SSR    $77 Mar   135   $11,491       0       0    123   01/12  02/05 ResQme3
> SSR    $78 Jun   200   $15,600       0     200    200   01/15  02/12 arachnib
> SSR    $80 Sep   100    $8,000       0     100    100   01/07  02/02 Nicole157
> SSR    $80 Aug   200   $16,000       0     369    200   01/07  02/05 broberts
> SSR    $82 Apr    30    $2,460       0       0     30   12/09  01/05 smplyswt0712
> SSR    $83 Aug   160   $13,280       0     160    320   01/19  02/11 donnav025
> SSR    $89 Sep    50    $4,450       0      50     50   01/14  01/29 JodyTG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> VB    $41 Mar   250   $10,250       0       0     15   01/13  02/11 Mickeydad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> VGC   $110 Aug   250   $27,500       0       0    111   01/05  01/28 Lauren in NC
> VGC   $128 Sep   220   $28,160       0       8    220   01/13  02/04 Eggtimer
> VGC   $133 Jun   180   $23,940       2     173    180   01/10  02/06 Pixiedustpennybell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> VGF   $132 Apr   120   $15,840       0      37    120   01/20  02/11 LeighHop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> VWL    $65 Mar   200   $13,000       0       0    138   01/07  01/24 btr2trvl
> VWL    $80 Dec   150   $12,000       5     150    150   12/19  01/14 julluvsdisney
> VWL    $96 Dec    50    $5,131      50      50     50   11/11  12/03 dundey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TAKEN *
> Home - $$$ - UseYR - AnnualPTS - Price - PTS Last - Current - Next Year - Sent - ROFR- Name
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> BLT    $92 Jun   200   $19,800       0       0    237   12/23  01/20 nifferearly
> OKW    $61 Aug   260   $17,943       0     260    260   12/15  01/14 summabreeze85
> OKW    $65 Aug   150   $11,250       0      22    150   12/08  01/05 lifegaardonduty
> OKW    $64 Aug   150   $11,096       0      78    150   01/07  01/30 zippy256
> OKW    $72 Feb   100    $8,190       0       0    100   12/05  01/04 ResQme3
> SSR    $76 Aug   160   $12,160       0     160    160   12/05  01/02 broberts
> SSR    $79 Oct   200   $15,800       0       0    200   01/19  01/23 3pletprincesses
> VB     $54 Jun   100    $5,450     100     100    100   01/05  01/29 karriemouse
> 
> 
> *WAITING*
> Home - $$$ - UseYR - AnnualPTS - Price - PTS Last - Current - Next Year - Sent - Name
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> AKV    $81 Dec   210   $17,010     190     210    210   12/31   mjmsp111
> AKV    $83 Jun   200   $16,600       0       0    344   01/15   dobermanlover99
> AKV    $77 Jun   160   $12,320       0      55    160   01/26   graychef
> AKV    $65 Dec   160   $10,400       0       1    160   01/29   J-Akers
> AKV    $80 Dec   160   $12,800       0       0    160   02/06   ThisIsJason
> AKV    $82 Dec   100    $8,200       0      92    100   02/10   spgoad
> AKV    $77 Mar   160   $12,320       0       0     93   02/11   Mathed101
> AKV    $77 Apr   200   $15,400       0      11     93   02/10   B16crx
> AKV    $74 Dec   320   $26,296      44     320    320   02/18   LetsGoToo
> AUL   $105 Feb   140   $15,600       0       0      0   01/23   diswitt
> AUL   $100 Feb   160   $16,000       0     160    160   02/05   pamelaj
> BCV    $96 Feb   150   $16,406     150     150    150   02/05   GrumpyInPhilly
> BCV    $95 Jun   250   $23,750       0       0    401   02/13   djo
> BCV    $99 Dec   100   $10,800     100     100    100   02/05   Ladylotus
> BLT   $100 Jun   125   $12,984       0       0    125   01/25   lolakat
> BLT   $105 Feb   160   $16,800       0      25    160   01/30   FebFigment4
> BLT   $108 Aug   160   $17,280      16     160    160   01/29   NewDVCaddict
> BLT    $90 Dec   200   $18,000       0      89    200   02/10   J-Akers
> BLT   $100 Sep   160   $16,000       0       0    160   02/11   mikelan6
> BLT   $115 Feb   100   $11,500     100     100    100   01/17   Pixiedustpennybell
> BWV    $78 Dec   200   $15,600       0      54    200   01/21   DisneyfromDeland
> BWV    $88 Oct    50    $5,150       0      50     50   02/13   Ghenghy
> OKW    $70 Mar   200   $15,716       0     200    200   02/03   hornfish
> SSR    $79 Oct   150   $13,086     150     150    150   01/02   msmithmd
> SSR    $75 Aug   150   $11,250       0     150    150   02/01   Heynowirv
> SSR    $79 Jun   160   $12,720     109     160    160   02/09   DisneyHutson
> SSR    $68 Dec   160   $12,397       0     160    160   02/04   kutzfam
> SSR    $73 Aug   160   $12,967       0       0    160   02/10   mejo
> SSR    $62 Feb   175   $11,000     175     175    175   02/12   hw588
> SSR    $72 Dec   400   $29,475       0     115    400   02/16   rcbarker
> SSR    $79 Jun   160   $12,600     109     160    160   02/10   disneyhutson
> SSR    $70 Dec   250   $17,500       0      27    250   02/17   ckb_nc
> SSR    $78 Dec   100    $8,206       0      43    100   02/17   DisneyfromDeland
> VGC   $110 Aug   250   $27,500       0       0    111   01/05   Lauren in NC
> VGC   $124 Dec   300   $39,539       0     300    300   02/02   sgrap
> VWL    $84 Mar   130   $10,920       0       0    130   01/26   Mish415


----------



## J-Akers

J-Akers---$65-$10,400-160-AKV-Dec-1/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-PASSED 2/20


----------



## sgrap

J-Akers said:


> J-Akers---$65-$10,400-160-AKV-Dec-1/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-PASSED 2/20


Woo-hoo, congrats!  When was it sent off?


----------



## J-Akers

sgrap said:


> Woo-hoo, congrats!  When was it sent off?



J-Akers---$65-$10,400-160-AKV-Dec-1/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-Sent 1/29, PASSED 2/20


----------



## sgrap

Just found you  . . . sent 1/29?!?  Pretty quick!  We sent off ours on 2/2, so excited to see someone close to our date!


----------



## graychef

J-Akers said:


> J-Akers---$65-$10,400-160-AKV-Dec-1/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-Sent 1/29, PASSED 2/20



That's a really good price. And a pretty fast turnaround.


----------



## DisneyfromDeland

DisneyfromDeland said:


> DisneyfromDeland---$78-$15,600-200-BWV-Dec-54/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 1/21
> 
> Buyer pays closing and seller pays 2015 MF.



Passed 2/20


----------



## AGP

$90 - $23,729- 250- BCV - 0/'14, 102/'15, 250/'16 - sent 1/29, passed 2/20

($23,729 includes $22,500 purch price, $619 closing costs, $610 MF on 2015 points of 102)


----------



## MinniesYooHoo

This is our first contract! So excited and hope and pray that we pass ROFR! Paperwork just submitted this morning.

$79 - $23,700 - 300 - BWV - Dec - 29/'14, 300/'15, 300/'16.


----------



## sgrap

MinniesYooHoo said:


> This is our first contract! So excited and hope and pray that we pass ROFR! Paperwork just submitted this morning.
> 
> $79 - $23,700 - 300 - BWV - Dec - 29/'14, 300/'15, 300/'16.


Congrats, welcome to the waiting game!    We are playing it with you!  We are first time hopeful buyers as well.


----------



## MinniesYooHoo

sgrap said:


> Congrats, welcome to the waiting game!    We are playing it with you!  We are first time hopeful buyers as well.



Thanks so much! We'll wait together.


----------



## MDM

$57 - $18,500 - 310 OKW -Apr. 20/14, 44/15, 310/16, sent 1/28, PASSED 2/21

Could not believe it passed, my only thought is that the low # of points in 2015 was the factor.  So does that mean semi-stripped / stripped contracts have a better chance of passing? Don't know. When I saw this become available at $57. per point I just could not pass on it, gave it a shot and very happy I did!

Purchase price $17,670. - closing costs $565. and $265 for maintenance on the 44 points for 2015
The 20 points expire on 4/1/15
The 310 is actually 2 contracts, same use year, sold together, 250 & 60 pts.

Thanks for all who posted, great information and guidance

MDM


----------



## pangyal

MDM said:


> $57 - $18,500 - 310 OKW -Apr. 20/14, 44/15, 310/16, sent 1/28, PASSED 2/21
> 
> Could not believe it passed, my only thought is that the low # of points in 2015 was the factor.  So does that mean semi-stripped / stripped contracts have a better chance of passing? Don't know. When I saw this become available at $57. per point I just could not pass on it, gave it a shot and very happy I did!
> 
> Purchase price $17,670. - closing costs $565. and $265 for maintenance on the 44 points for 2015
> The 20 points expire on 4/1/15
> The 310 is actually 2 contracts, same use year, sold together, 250 & 60 pts.
> 
> Thanks for all who posted, great information and guidance
> 
> MDM



That is an insane deal! I can't believe that passed. CONGRATS!!!


----------



## MDM

I know, I was stunned. I was already looking at other possible points I was so sure it was going to get taken. Still am puzzled.... But extremely thankful.
MDM


----------



## graychef

It's been quiet for a couple days. I'm on day 28 for this (my second) contract.


----------



## NewDVCaddict

graychef said:


> It's been quiet for a couple days. I'm on day 28 for this (my second) contract.



Do you know if day 30 arrives, is it assumed to be yours or can Disney delay beyond day 30? Our first resale contract is on day 25 so we keep thinking its gotta be any day now that we'll hear, right? Good luck to you.


----------



## sgrap

We're on day 21 and getting anxious . . . but not as anxious as you guys, I guess!  ;-)  Hoping for good news this week!


----------



## bellapecas

NewDVCaddict said:


> Do you know if day 30 arrives, is it assumed to be yours or can Disney delay beyond day 30? Our first resale contract is on day 25 so we keep thinking its gotta be any day now that we'll hear, right? Good luck to you.



Technically, Disney has until the proposed closing date listed on your contract.  At least for BLT it's true.  I assume that's the case for all resorts.  For BLT, this information can be found under article 13.1 of the Declaration of Condominium.  It reads:


Accordingly, Owners or Cotenants desiring to sell their Unit or Ownership Interest must notify DVD in writing no less than thirty (30) days in advance of the proposed closing date of their intent to sell and must include a copy of the proposed transaction reduced to writing in all respects.  On receipt of such written notice, DVD may determine prior to the proposed closing date whether to exercise its right of first refusal set forth in this Article 13.  If DVD elects to exercise its right of first refusal, DVD must notify the Owner or Cotenant in writing of such election, and the purchase by DVD must be closed on or before the proposed closing date.  If DVD fails to notify the Owner or Cotenant of its election to exercise its right of first refusal prior to the proposed closing date, then the Owner or Cotenant may proceed to close on the transaction with such bona fide third party.


----------



## NewDVCaddict

bellapecas said:


> Technically, Disney has until the proposed closing date listed on your contract.  At least for BLT it's true.  I assume that's the case for all resorts.  For BLT, this information can be found under article 13.1 of the Declaration of Condominium.  It reads:
> 
> 
> Accordingly, Owners or Cotenants desiring to sell their Unit or Ownership Interest must notify DVD in writing no less than thirty (30) days in advance of the proposed closing date of their intent to sell and must include a copy of the proposed transaction reduced to writing in all respects.  On receipt of such written notice, DVD may determine prior to the proposed closing date whether to exercise its right of first refusal set forth in this Article 13.  If DVD elects to exercise its right of first refusal, DVD must notify the Owner or Cotenant in writing of such election, and the purchase by DVD must be closed on or before the proposed closing date.  If DVD fails to notify the Owner or Cotenant of its election to exercise its right of first refusal prior to the proposed closing date, then the Owner or Cotenant may proceed to close on the transaction with such bona fide third party.



YIKES! We are purchasing BLT and our contract has a proposed closing of 4/6/15. I guess I'm not understanding why we are waiting for 30 days then now? Our contract was sent 1/29 for ROFR. Does this mean Disney doesn't have to give us any feedback on whether or not they are exercising their ROFR until 4/6/15??? So day 30 for us may very well pass us by and we hear nothing and cannot move forward in the process until we do? Many thanks in advance, a bit confused by the process I thought I understood...


----------



## bellapecas

What I listed is the worst case scenario and is a technicality that can allow Disney to take longer than 30 days.  That being said, the standard wait is up to 30 days for a ROFR decision.  I had a ROFR employee state in an email that they would get back to me within 30 days from my ROFR effective date.  Don't worry, I haven't heard of them going over the 30 days very often.


----------



## heynowirv

congrats to all!We are on day 23.I'm just starting to get a little antsy,,,,,,Oh Well


----------



## hopeful4fl

The waiting game really does bite.......


----------



## heynowirv

"The Waiting,It's The Hardest Part",,,,,,,Tom Petty


----------



## sgrap

Even though I am getting anxious,  this wait is nothing compared to the 14 months it took to bring our first daughter home from China,  and the 7+months it took to bring our 2nd daughter home, who was already 4 and needed medical attention.  So I try to keep this wait in perspective --while I check my email and this board every 10 minutes! ;-)


----------



## jazoberry

First time buyers from Canada here! Had our hearts set on Poly, but started looking at VGF/BLT resales when we saw how high the per points are direct from Disney. The exchange rate really hurts right now!

$96 - $12,525 - 125 - BLT - Mar - 0 (2015), 52 (2016), 125 (2017) - sent 2/23

And now, we wait. Unfortunately, the contract is stripped... but it was the ideal number of points for us, and the per point cost seemed decent compared to the current going rate for BLT. 

What do we think?? Will Disney snipe this in ROFR?


----------



## suebeelin

jazoberry said:


> First time buyers from Canada here! Had our hearts set on Poly, but started looking at VGF/BLT resales when we saw how high the per points are direct from Disney. The exchange rate really hurts right now!
> 
> $96 - $12,525 - 125 - BLT - Mar - 0 (2015), 52 (2016), 125 (2017) - sent 2/23
> 
> And now, we wait. Unfortunately, the contract is stripped... but it was the ideal number of points for us, and the per point cost seemed decent compared to the current going rate for BLT.
> 
> What do we think?? Will Disney snipe this in ROFR?



Unlikely to be ROFR'ed  bc it's stripped . They can't use it till next year....  Our BLT passed last month for a lower price, feb use year.  Good luck!!


----------



## Minniesgal

NewDVCaddict said:


> Do you know if day 30 arrives, is it assumed to be yours or can Disney delay beyond day 30? Our first resale contract is on day 25 so we keep thinking its gotta be any day now that we'll hear, right? Good luck to you.



Your resale agents won't proceed to closing without a waiver of ROFR so realistically it takes as long as it takes.  If it is taking over 30 days though I'd get the agent to investigate with Disney.


----------



## bellapecas

jazoberry said:


> First time buyers from Canada here! Had our hearts set on Poly, but started looking at VGF/BLT resales when we saw how high the per points are direct from Disney. The exchange rate really hurts right now!
> 
> $96 - $12,525 - 125 - BLT - Mar - 0 (2015), 52 (2016), 125 (2017) - sent 2/23
> 
> What do we think?? Will Disney snipe this in ROFR?





suebeelin said:


> Unlikely to be ROFR'ed  bc it's stripped . They can't use it till next year....  Our BLT passed last month for a lower price, feb use year.  Good luck!!



Like suebeelin says, since this is stripped, there's a good chance of it passing.  I had one pass at this price per point last year.  Good luck!!


----------



## Fastpassminus

75-$13,312-160-SSR-Dec-0/'13, 122/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-sent 1/29,  Still waiting on our SSR Contract. Getting close to the 30 day mark. I am assuming a bunch will go through all at once. Crossing my fingers for everyone waiting. This is my first contract.


----------



## hw588

Fastpassminus said:


> 75-$13,312-160-SSR-Dec-0/'13, 122/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-sent 1/29,  Still waiting on our SSR Contract. Getting close to the 30 day mark. I am assuming a bunch will go through all at once. Crossing my fingers for everyone waiting. This is my first contract.


Good luck... We are just on day 12 of waiting for our SSR and it is killing me.... I keep checking this thread to see what sent dates have been approved so I can get an idea when they might be getting close to our sent date....


----------



## mejo

I know, I am on day 14 and it already seems forever


----------



## Lorajo

We just closed and the US/CAD exchange was SOOO much higher than it had been when I started looking at resales.   It had really snuck up - no fun!


----------



## graychef

graychef said:


> graychef --- $77 - $12,320 - 160 - AKV - Jun - 55/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16 - sent 01/26




Passed today - 2/24


This is contract #2.


----------



## pangyal

graychef said:


> Passed today - 2/24
> 
> 
> This is contract #2.



Congrats! I had a feeling it would pass


----------



## hopeful4fl

sgrap said:


> Even though I am getting anxious,  this wait is nothing compared to the 14 months it took to bring our first daughter home from China,  and the 7+months it took to bring our 2nd daughter home, who was already 4 and needed medical attention.  So I try to keep this wait in perspective --while I check my email and this board every 10 minutes! ;-)


First of all, Congratulations . Secondly, it does put this wait in perspective.......


----------



## sgrap

Thanks so much . . . it has been 13 years and 7 1/2 years since they came home, so the pain of waiting that long has diminished (kind of like they say the pain of childbirth does . . . which I did twice, too! ;-)  ), but the checking of dates and such brings a twinge of the excitement part of it back in a small way.


----------



## leshunlenese

This will be my first contract for my son and I to continue our yearly trips, hopefully. Just sent off yesterday. Our trip this year is booked with some point rentals but hopefully next year we will have our own points!!
$73 - $7725 - 100 - SSR - DEC - 0/2015 - 100/2016 - 100/2017


----------



## LetsGoToo

I passed ROFR today!!

$79-$13,245-150-AKL-Dec-0/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 2/4, passed 2/24


----------



## sgrap

Wow, that was fast!  We sent 2/2 and are still waiting.  Congratulations!


----------



## LetsGoToo

sgrap said:


> Wow, that was fast!  We sent 2/2 and are still waiting.  Congratulations!



I was surprised, too. Good luck on yours!


----------



## hopeful4fl

LetsGoToo said:


> I passed ROFR today!!
> 
> $79-$13,245-150-AKL-Dec-0/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 2/4, passed 2/24


Congratulations. That is a good deal.


----------



## 5 Mickey Fans

I so wish we had negotiated closing costs with our seller!  I think we got a good deal because most of the points for 2014 are available, but we are paying all of closing costs.


----------



## heynowirv

heynowirv said:


> heynowirv---$75-$11,250-150-SSR-Aug 0/14' 150/15' 150/16'-Sent 2/1/ Buyer pays 2015 MF and closing costs.Can't close until after 7/10


Passed 2/25!-This WILL be the last DVC contract we buy!


----------



## sgrap

sgrap said:


> sgrap--$124, $39,539, 300, GCV, Dec.-- 300/'14, 300/'15, 300/'16, sent 2/2/15, *passed 2/25!*


We just found out we passed today, 2/25, woo-hoo!!!  23 days, not too bad!  Whew!  First time buyers, and really wanted to be at GCV, so we are *thrilled* with this contract!


----------



## Erigeni5

sgrap said:


> We just found out we passed today, 2/25, woo-hoo!!!  23 days, not too bad!  Whew!  First time buyers, and really wanted to be at GCV, so we are *thrilled* with this contract!



Congratulations!


----------



## Figment4

Figment4 said:


> First time poster, hopefully first time buyer.  Reading the threads really helped.
> 
> $105-$16,800-160-BLT-FEB- 25/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-sent 1/30, waiting


Passed today, now onto closing


----------



## mejo

mejo said:


> $73-$12,967-160-SSR-Aug-0/'13,0/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-sent 2/10


- passed 2/25

We passed today,
I am super excited

That was quick, I hope that doesn't mean we gave too much


----------



## mejo

Never mind it was Aug UY, I was too excited about passing.


----------



## hopeful4fl

mejo said:


> - passed 2/25
> 
> We passed today,
> I am super excited
> 
> That was quick, I hope that doesn't mean we gave too much


Congrats. Very similar to my offer, so my hopes are up. My went on 2/7, but still waiting.


----------



## Fastpassminus

Does anyone know if wait time means it is more likely to be taken? I submitted on 1/30 and am still waiting. My agent says it will be about another week? Do you think it is taking longer because it is taken or do some contracts just take longer.


----------



## Fishinfrank

Accidental massage- not sure how to delete


----------



## hopeful4fl

Fastpassminus said:


> Does anyone know if wait time means it is more likely to be taken? I submitted on 1/30 and am still waiting. My agent says it will be about another week? Do you think it is taking longer because it is taken or do some contracts just take longer.


I would love if someone could answer this. Do we have anyone on this board who worked at Disney DVC and could provide insights?


----------



## Fishinfrank

My first contract for 180 points at AKV just passed. 
$76-$15,302-AKV-Dec- 0/'14, 180/'15, 180/'16-sent 2/1, passed 2/26


----------



## sgrap

Fishinfrank said:


> My first contract for 180 points at AKV just passed.
> $76-$15,302-AKV-Dec- 0/'14, 180/'15, 180/'16-sent 2/1, passed 2/26


Congratulations!!  Disney was busy yesterday!


----------



## hw588

coastalhh said:


> I don't get it.  How is it only 11,000 if you are paying MF and closing costs.


Total is 13,052....


----------



## that's nice

Page 17...


hopeful4fl said:


> hopeful4fl---$73-$11680-160-SSR-Sep- 00/'15, 160/'16--sent 2/7


Good Luck!




Scott Eichenberger said:


> ike3255 $62-$15,500-250-SSR-Sep- 0/'14, 250/'15, 250/'16-sent 2/19


Good Luck!




J-Akers said:


> J-Akers---$65-$10,400-160-AKV-Dec-1/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-PASSED 2/20





DisneyfromDeland said:


> Passed 2/20


Welcome Home!!!




AGP said:


> $90 - $23,729- 250- BCV - 0/'14, 102/'15, 250/'16 - sent 1/29, passed 2/20


Welcome Home! I would like to add you but I need your UY



MinniesYooHoo said:


> $79 - $23,700 - 300 - BWV - Dec - 29/'14, 300/'15, 300/'16.


Good Luck!




MDM said:


> $57 - $18,500 - 310 OKW -Apr. 20/14, 44/15, 310/16, sent 1/28, PASSED 2/21


Welcome Home!!!!!


----------



## that's nice

jazoberry said:


> $96 - $12,525 - 125 - BLT - Mar - 0 (2015), 52 (2016), 125 (2017) - sent 2/23





Fastpassminus said:


> 75-$13,312-160-SSR-Dec-0/'13, 122/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-sent 1/29


Good Luck!




graychef said:


> Passed today - 2/24
> 
> 
> This is contract #2.


Welcome Home!!



leshunlenese said:


> $73 - $7725 - 100 - SSR - DEC - 0/2015 - 100/2016 - 100/2017


Good Luck!




LetsGoToo said:


> I passed ROFR today!!


Good Luck!!!



heynowirv said:


> Passed 2/25!-This WILL be the last DVC contract we buy!


Yea right!!!! LOLOLOLOL
Welcome Home!!




sgrap said:


> We just found out we passed today, 2/25, woo-hoo!!!  23 days, not too bad!  Whew!  First time buyers, and really wanted to be at GCV, so we are *thrilled* with this contract!


Welcome Home!!!




Figment4 said:


> Passed today, now onto closing


Welcome Home!!!





mejo said:


> - passed 2/25
> 
> We passed today,
> I am super excited
> 
> That was quick, I hope that doesn't mean we gave too much


Welcome Home!!!




Fishinfrank said:


> $76-$15,302-AKV-Dec- 0/'14, 180/'15, 180/'16-sent 2/1, passed 2/26


Welcome Home!!!


----------



## heynowirv

that's nice said:


> Yea right!!!! LOLOLOLOL
> Welcome Home!!


 426 points didn't think we'd ever own ,nor need them.


----------



## heynowirv




----------



## AGP

that's nice said:


> Page 17...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Home! I would like to add you but I need your UY
> 
> thanks! for maintaining this info! Use year is Feb:
> 
> 
> $90 - $23,729- 250- BCV-FEB - 0/'14, 102/'15, 250/'16 - sent 1/29, passed 2/20


----------



## LetsGoToo

LetsGoToo said:


> I just had one sent to ROFR today!!
> 
> $74-$26,296-320-AKL-Dec-44/'13, 320/'14, 320/'15, 320/'16-sent 2/18, passed ???




This one passed today!! I can't believe it went through so quickly!! This is my second one this week!

$74-$26,296-320-AKL-Dec-44/'13, 320/'14, 320/'15, 320/'16-sent 2/18, passed 2/26


----------



## kenly777

LetsGoToo said:


> This one passed today!! I can't believe it went through so quickly!! This is my second one this week!
> 
> $74-$26,296-320-AKL-Dec-44/'13, 320/'14, 320/'15, 320/'16-sent 2/18, passed 2/26



Oh wow that's crazy fast!!!! Congratulations


----------



## hw588

LetsGoToo said:


> This one passed today!! I can't believe it went through so quickly!! This is my second one this week!
> 
> $74-$26,296-320-AKL-Dec-44/'13, 320/'14, 320/'15, 320/'16-sent 2/18, passed 2/26


Wow...crazy fast... Wish ours would have been that fast.... We are on day 15 of waiting.... CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## NewDVCaddict

I am getting soooo anxious ....this wait is really getting to me. We are on day 29 of ROFR (sent 1/29). I would absolutely LOVE to hear some good news today....Otherwise I guess we'll hear something Monday - since I doubt they make decisions on Saturdays or Sundays??? Congrats to all who passed recently, hope to join you soon!!!


----------



## hw588

NewDVCaddict said:


> I am getting soooo anxious ....this wait is really getting to me. We are on day 29 of ROFR (sent 1/29). I would absolutely LOVE to hear some good news today....Otherwise I guess we'll hear something Monday - since I doubt they make decisions on Saturdays or Sundays??? Congrats to all who passed recently, hope to join you soon!!!


I have seen some pass on a weekend... Hopefully you hear soon!


----------



## bellapecas

hw588 said:


> I have seen some pass on a weekend... Hopefully you hear soon!




I'm not sure if that is due to Disney giving an answer on the weekend or if it's because the broker didn't having time to let the buyer/seller know the day they receive the email.


----------



## NutmegDisFan

NutmegDisFan---$97-$15,154-150-BC-Aug-101/'15, 150/'16-sent 2/26

We own GF (direct from Disney) so it will be nice to get one walking distance to Epcot and Studios. Hope it works out!


----------



## Fastpassminus

I am still waiting.... Day 28.... Broker says I should know by the middle of next week... Everyone cross everything for me. Good thoughts to those still waiting.


----------



## graychef

LetsGoToo said:


> This one passed today!! I can't believe it went through so quickly!! This is my second one this week!
> 
> $74-$26,296-320-AKL-Dec-44/'13, 320/'14, 320/'15, 320/'16-sent 2/18, passed 2/26


There was a larger AKV contract earlier in this thread that was a short turnaround on ROFR. Maybe Disney sees these as automatic passes and moves on to other. Congratulations. Great price for a loaded contract.


----------



## hopeful4fl

Fastpassminus said:


> I am still waiting.... Day 28.... Broker says I should know by the middle of next week... Everyone cross everything for me. Good thoughts to those still waiting.


Best of luck. I am on Day 21.


----------



## lolakat

lolakat---$100-$12,984-125-BLT-Jun- 0/'14, 0/'15, 125/'16-sent 1/25


We passed on 2/20!!!


----------



## sgrap

lolakat said:


> lolakat---$100-$12,984-125-BLT-Jun- 0/'14, 0/'15, 125/'16-sent 1/25
> 
> 
> We passed on 2/20!!!


Congratulations!!


----------



## coolbluewater

coolbluewater --- $137 - $18,192 - 125 - VGF - June - 84/'15, 125/'16 - sent 2/12

We are hoping to take our first trip the first week of September, so this can't pass and close soon enough! I know VGF is probably out, but maybe something at AKV will be available on 5 months (short) notice. Then, as my husband says, I need to be "on it" to book VGF next year.

(Yes, we know AKV is not a great use of expensive points, but that's the way the cookie crumbles this year. Luckily we also love that resort!)


----------



## hw588

The wait is the worst... And not seeing a whole lot of much last week is depressing.  Hopefully we will see a lot of action next week!


----------



## Ladylotus

hw588 said:


> The wait is the worst... And not seeing a whole lot of much last week is depressing.  Hopefully we will see a lot of action next week!



Hopefully -- We're on day 25 and it getting to be more nerve wracking with each passing day (hour !?!).  I guess I'm spoiled as our first contract passed ROFR in 16 days.  It doesn't seem that Disney takes many BCV contracts, so here's hoping .   Good luck to all who are currently sitting on the edge of their seats with fingers crossed !


----------



## NewDVCaddict

NewDVCaddict said:


> $108 - $17,280 - 160 - BLT - Aug - 16/'13, 160/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16 - sent 1/29, PASSED 2/20



Just called Timeshare Store this morning to find out we actually passed ROFR 2/20! Wish I would have been contacted, but glad I finally decided to just call and ask. So, for those of you nearing the 30 day mark, if you haven't called to inquire you may want to consider! Excited to move onto the next phase.....but I think I'll be calling a bit more now to get progress reports along the way


----------



## hw588

NewDVCaddict said:


> Just called Timeshare Store this morning to find out we actually passed ROFR 2/20! Wish I would have been contacted, but glad I finally decided to just call and ask. So, for those of you nearing the 30 day mark, if you haven't called to inquire you may want to consider! Excited to move onto the next phase.....but I think I'll be calling a bit more now to get progress reports along the way


Wow!  I would have been very aggravated to know that our broker knew we passed for over 10 days and didn't let us know.... Congratulations though... We are hoping to hear by next week....


----------



## lishie

Lishie BWV, 82, $13,940, 170, June, 0/14, 170/15/, 170/16, Sent 2/19, still waiting.


----------



## Ladylotus

OMG -- I was just stressing on a post earlier today about waiting on ROFR and wonders of wonders, I just got the email - We passed    -  We just spent the past couple of nights at BCV and my desire was through the roof!

Ladylotus---$99-$10,800-100-BCV-Dec-100/13, 100/14, 100/15, 100/16 - sent 2/5  passed 3/2


----------



## Fastpassminus

Still waiting... Super aggrivated. We are now at over 30 days.... COME ON PIXIE DUST!!!


----------



## NewDVCaddict

Fastpassminus said:


> Still waiting... Super aggrivated. We are now at over 30 days.... COME ON PIXIE DUST!!!



Sending some your way .....hope it helps!


----------



## Fastpassminus

Thanks NEWDVCaddict! I am hopeful, but I can't really believe it will be good news after the 30 day mark? I am already looking at other listings.


----------



## that's nice

AGP said:


> Feb


Thank you... added!




LetsGoToo said:


> This one passed today!! I can't believe it went through so quickly!! This is my second one this week!
> 
> $74-$26,296-320-AKL-Dec-44/'13, 320/'14, 320/'15, 320/'16-sent 2/18, passed 2/26


Can you check the list... I think I already added this one as passed. Just trying to keep everything straight. 





NewDVCaddict said:


> I am getting soooo anxious ....this wait is really getting to me. We are on day 29 of ROFR (sent 1/29). I would absolutely LOVE to hear some good news today....Otherwise I guess we'll hear something Monday - since I doubt they make decisions on Saturdays or Sundays??? Congrats to all who passed recently, hope to join you soon!!!


If you don't hear by tomorrow, I'd call your agent. 

Usually, when DVD wants to take a contract they don't let it go the full 30 days. 




NutmegDisFan said:


> NutmegDisFan---$97-$15,154-150-BC-Aug-101/'15, 150/'16-sent 2/26


Good Luck!




lolakat said:


> lolakat---$100-$12,984-125-BLT-Jun- 0/'14, 0/'15, 125/'16-sent 1/25
> 
> 
> We passed on 2/20!!!


Welcome Home!!





coolbluewater said:


> coolbluewater --- $137 - $18,192 - 125 - VGF - June - 84/'15, 125/'16 - sent 2/12


Good Luck!!





NewDVCaddict said:


> Just called Timeshare Store this morning to find out we actually passed ROFR 2/20! Wish I would have been contacted, but glad I finally decided to just call and ask. So, for those of you nearing the 30 day mark, if you haven't called to inquire you may want to consider! Excited to move onto the next phase.....but I think I'll be calling a bit more now to get progress reports along the way


Welcome Home!!!! Wonder why they didn't contact you. 




lishie said:


> Lishie BWV, 82, $13,940, 170, June, 0/14, 170/15/, 170/16, Sent 2/19, still waiting.


Good Luck!!




Ladylotus said:


> OMG -- I was just stressing on a post earlier today about waiting on ROFR and wonders of wonders, I just got the email - We passed    -  We just spent the past couple of nights at BCV and my desire was through the roof!
> 
> Ladylotus---$99-$10,800-100-BCV-Dec-100/13, 100/14, 100/15, 100/16 - sent 2/5  passed 3/2


Welcome Home!!!!


----------



## that's nice

Fastpassminus said:


> Thanks NEWDVCaddict! I am hopeful, but I can't really believe it will be good news after the 30 day mark? I am already looking at other listings.


Usually, if it goes 30 (+) days, you are in the clear. I'd call your agent if you don't hear by tomorrow.


----------



## chicagoshannon

chicagoshannon---$94-$2,350 - 25- BWV- Feb - 0/'15- 25/'16 - sent 3/2 waiting


----------



## Fastpassminus

that's nice said:


> Usually, if it goes 30 (+) days, you are in the clear. I'd call your agent if you don't hear by tomorrow.


Thanks! I called on Thursday & he said mid next week so I will call Weds if I don't hear!


----------



## Fastpassminus

Fastpassminus said:


> Thanks! I called on Thursday & he said mid next week so I will call Weds if I don't hear!


As I was typing this the email notification went off! Passed!


----------



## Fastpassminus

Fastpassminus said:


> 75-$13,312-160-SSR-Dec-0/'13, 122/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-sent 1/29,  Still waiting on our SSR Contract. Getting close to the 30 day mark. I am assuming a bunch will go through all at once. Crossing my fingers for everyone waiting. This is my first contract.


 
Passed 3/2/15!!!


----------



## pangyal

Fastpassminus said:


> Passed 3/2/15!!!


Yayyy! Congrats to you and everyone else who's passed lately .

Seems to be a good time to buy. I can't find even one contract that they've taken back in the past four or even six weeks! Wonder why.


----------



## hw588

pangyal said:


> Yayyy! Congrats to you and everyone else who's passed lately .
> 
> Seems to be a good time to buy. I can't find even one contract that they've taken back in the past four or even six weeks! Wonder why.


Don't jinx it for us still waiting... :/


----------



## hopeful4fl

hw588 said:


> Don't jinx it for us still waiting... :/


Amen


----------



## GrumpyInPhilly

GrumpyInPhilly---$96-$15,805-150-BCV-Feb-150/14, 150/15, 150/16 - sent 2/5, passed 3/2


----------



## jneal3285

jneal3285 --- $64-$9,600-150-OKW-APR-0/'13, 116/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 2/6, passed 3/3

Woo hoo! Come on estoppel!


----------



## disneyhutson

After passing ROFR the next step is Estoppel ..how long does Estoppel take? Then closing? My ROFR is about up and just wonder the next steps


----------



## hw588

disneyhutson said:


> After passing ROFR the next step is Estoppel ..how long does Estoppel take? Then closing? My ROFR is about up and just wonder the next steps


My understanding is that Estopple/closing were done at same time and generally about 2 weeks or so.  Then once you return all closing papers and money, the membership has to be officially transferred by Disney and can take another week or two.  Least that was the way it was explained by our broker....


----------



## hornfish

hornfish said:


> $70-$15,716-200-OKW-March-0/'13, 200/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 2/3
> 
> This is our first DVC purchase. Excited about many more trips to WDW with the grandkids, and maybe the occasional little adult getaway to events like the Food and Wine Exhibit!


 
Just found out we passed 3/3/15!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DisMom829

DisMom829 - $100 - $5632.50 - 50 - VWL - Sept - 4/'13, 50/'14, 50/'15, 50/'16 - sent 3/3 

We are excited to say the least!!!


----------



## rev02a

Hurray!
rev02a-$75 - $15750-210-SSR-Dec- 8/2014, 210/2015, 220/2016- sent 2/5, passed 3/3

And there is much excitement!


----------



## hw588

rev02a said:


> Hurray!
> rev02a-$75 - $15750-210-SSR-Dec- 8/2014, 210/2015, 220/2016- sent 2/5, passed 3/3
> 
> And there is much excitement!


CONGRATULATIONS.... Hope to hear about our SSR soon... We sent on 2/12....


----------



## hopeful4fl

hw588 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS.... Hope to hear about our SSR soon... We sent on 2/12....


Congrats. We sent on 2/7. All digits crossed


----------



## pamelaj

The offer passed!
pamelaj---$100-$16,000-160-AUL/subsidized -Feb-160/'15, 160/'16-sent 2/5, passed 3/3


----------



## hw588

pamelaj said:


> The offer passed!
> pamelaj---$100-$16,000-160-AUL/subsidized -Feb-160/'15, 160/'16-sent 2/5, passed 3/3


Woot woot!  Congrats!!!  Getting closer to our sent date (2/12)..... Come on pixie dust.... Keep them rolling on these ROFR's!


----------



## LetsGoToo

that's nice said:


> Can you check the list... I think I already added this one as passed. Just trying to keep everything straight.



I had two:

$74-$26,296-320-AKL-Dec-44/'13, 320/'14, 320/'15, 320/'16-sent 2/18, passed 2/26
$79-$13,245-150-AKL-Dec-  0/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 2/4,  passed 2/24

Thanks so much for keeping the list!!


----------



## sgrap

LetsGoToo said:


> I had two:
> 
> $74-$26,296-320-AKL-Dec-44/'13, 320/'14, 320/'15, 320/'16-sent 2/18, passed 2/26
> $79-$13,245-150-AKL-Dec-  0/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 2/4,  passed 2/24
> 
> Thanks so much for keeping the list!!


Wow, how awesome, congrats!!!  You are going to have some serious fun with those points!


----------



## BuzzyBelle

BuzzyBelle---$99-$27,720-280-BCV-Feb-110/'14, 280/'15, 280/'16-sent 3/5

This is our first DVC purchase so we're super excited! Fingers crossed that all goes well


----------



## that's nice

chicagoshannon said:


> chicagoshannon---$94-$2,350 - 25- BWV- Feb - 0/'15- 25/'16 - sent 3/2


Good Luck!



Fastpassminus said:


> As I was typing this the email notification went off! Passed!


Welcome Home!



GrumpyInPhilly said:


> GrumpyInPhilly---$96-$15,805-150-BCV-Feb-150/14, 150/15, 150/16 - sent 2/5, passed 3/2


Welcome Home!



jneal3285 said:


> jneal3285 --- $64-$9,600-150-OKW-APR-0/'13, 116/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 2/6, passed 3/3


Welcome Home!



hornfish said:


> Just found out we passed 3/3/15!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Welcome Home!



DisMom829 said:


> DisMom829 - $100 - $5632.50 - 50 - VWL - Sept - 4/'13, 50/'14, 50/'15, 50/'16 - sent 3/3


Good Luck!



rev02a said:


> rev02a-$75 - $15750-210-SSR-Dec- 8/2014, 210/2015, 220/2016- sent 2/5, passed 3/3


Welcome Home



pamelaj said:


> The offer passed!
> pamelaj---$100-$16,000-160-AUL/subsidized -Feb-160/'15, 160/'16-sent 2/5, passed 3/3


Welcome Home!



LetsGoToo said:


> I had two:
> 
> $74-$26,296-320-AKL-Dec-44/'13, 320/'14, 320/'15, 320/'16-sent 2/18, passed 2/26
> $79-$13,245-150-AKL-Dec-  0/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 2/4,  passed 2/24
> 
> Thanks so much for keeping the list!!


Thanks for straightening me out! 

Welcome Home x2!!


----------



## that's nice

BuzzyBelle said:


> BuzzyBelle---$99-$27,720-280-BCV-Feb-110/'14, 280/'15, 280/'16-sent 3/5
> 
> This is our first DVC purchase so we're super excited! Fingers crossed that all goes well


Good Luck!!!


----------



## bks9581

$74-$17,481.38-220-BWV-Feb-48/'14, 220/'15, 220/'16-sent 1/14, passed 1/23.  Buyer pays closing and 50% of 2015 MF; seller pays 50% 2015 MF

We are new DVC owners and this was our first contract.  This thread was extremely helpful to me so I wanted to share our purchase for others waiting or thinking of buying.  I've been too paranoid to post before now because I thought something would get messed up since it seemed to work too perfectly! Closed today so *hopefully* we are safe now.


----------



## ThisIsJason

ThisIsJason said:


> ThisIsJason $80--$12,800-160-AKV-Dec-0/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-sent 2/6
> 
> Don't see any reason why it wouldn't pass..



Just got the email! Passed 3/3!

Once we close we will be up to 260 points (all at AKV).


----------



## hopeful4fl

hopeful4fl said:


> hopeful4fl---$73-$11680-160-SSR-Sep- 00/'15, 160/'16--sent 2/7. CC expected around $510
> 
> First timer. Went to DW with friends and fell in love with the place. If ROFR applied, will try again, but hoping and waiting.


Got the good email today (3/5). PASSED. 

Thanks to all on this board. Your help, support and empathy helped keep my sanity.

Is there a link "anywhere" that has a flowchart or step by step as to next steps in this process?


----------



## cricket_99

First post, but this site has been very helpful as I've made my way through the DVC resale process.  I never would have known there was the option to buy resale contracts without this board. Thanks!  It's taken quite a few years to actually take the leap into DVC ownership, but my husband and I are now at the point where we have the time and can afford this and the annual fees. 

$79-$14,132-160-AKV-Jun-0/'13, 11/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-sent 2/8, passed 3/5 

Now awaiting the paperwork.  Anticipate final closing by 4/9.


----------



## Erigeni5

pamelaj said:


> The offer passed!
> pamelaj---$100-$16,000-160-AUL/subsidized -Feb-160/'15, 160/'16-sent 2/5, passed 3/3



Congrats! Getting a sub contract feels great isn't it?


----------



## hw588

hopeful4fl said:


> Got the good email today (3/5). PASSED.
> 
> Thanks to all on this board. Your help, support and empathy helped keep my sanity.
> 
> Is there a link "anywhere" that has a flowchart or step by step as to next steps in this process?


Fingers, toes, arm and legs ours goes through very soon!  Congrats!!


----------



## coolbluewater

hw588 said:


> Fingers, toes, arm and legs ours goes through very soon!  Congrats!!



we are also eagerly waiting ROFR. Want to book a trip from Sept 1-7 or so, and just hoping AKV will be available at 4 months....or something!


----------



## sgrap

Hope your ROFR's are all passed soon!  Then you get to join us on the estoppel waiting list!!!    We are lots of fun over there, too!


----------



## zippy256

The 3rd time is a charm:

zippy256---$68-$11,526-150-OKW-Sep-0/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16 Sent 2/6/15 Passed 3/6/15

$4 per point more than the almost identical deal (only difference was Aug UY) to our first offer back in November. Buyer pays closing and 2015 dues. Closing end of May due to seller reservation.

I guess Disney can't take everything.  Good luck to everyone waiting. Your DVC dream will come through even if it takes a little while.


----------



## hopeful4fl

So, here is some information the broker shared with me on next steps:
1> Since my seller is international, an extra week is generally assumed due to the need to get the sellers docs notarized at a US Embassy.
2> Title firm, in the interim, will do a title search and Estoppel. This takes about 2 weeks.
3> Document mailing, signing, mailing back, etc another week.
4> Once all is done, papers sent to Disney and we "should" get membership card and points in 3 weeks.

Example (and expected) timeline for I:
Sent for ROFR - 2/7
Passed ROFR - 3/5
Expected Closing - 4/9 (Sellers docs + title search + Estoppel + Buyers signing and mailing....)
Expected DVC Membership Enablement - 5/1.

Hope this helps our waiting Disney friends. I have my fingers crossed for you. BEST OF LUCK.


----------



## Shadedaces

$84-$9,086-100-AKV-Aug-100/'15, 100/'16, 100/'17-sent 3/2, waiting


----------



## sgrap

Shadedaces said:


> $84-$9,086-100-AKV-Aug-100/'15, 100/'16, 100/'17-sent 3/2, waiting


Yay, good luck!


----------



## Dalmationfan

$45-$10,800-240-VB-Feb-0/'15, 240/'16 sent 2/26
$75-$15,000-200-SSR-Feb-0/'15, 200/'16-sent 3/7
Fingers crossed on both  and anxiously awaiting this decision and star wars weekends.....


----------



## Toniann966

SSR. $73.5. / 14,700 / 200/ Dec UY /0 '14, 200 '15/ sent March 7.
I was anxious and nervous BEFORE it was sent. It's gonna be a loong month.
Timing of it makes me nervous. The end of the 30 days will be spring/ Easter break. More people at disney buying direct!


----------



## LSchrow

zippy256 said:


> The 3rd time is a charm:
> 
> zippy256---$68-$11,526-150-OKW-Sep-0/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16 Sent 2/6/15 Passed 3/6/15
> 
> $4 per point more than the almost identical deal (only difference was Aug UY) to our first offer back in November. Buyer pays closing and 2015 dues. Closing end of May due to seller reservation.
> 
> I guess Disney can't take everything.  Good luck to everyone waiting. Your DVC dream will come through even if it takes a little while.



glad to hear your perseverance paid off!


----------



## hw588

Toniann966 said:


> SSR. $73.5. / 14,700 / 200/ Dec UY /0 '14, 200 '15/ sent March 7.
> I was anxious and nervous BEFORE it was sent. It's gonna be a loong month.
> Timing of it makes me nervous. The end of the 30 days will be spring/ Easter break. More people at disney buying direct!


Good luck... Not gonna lie the wait is awful... We submitted ours on 2/12 and still waiting to see if it has passed or not.... I am going bonkers waiting...


----------



## Shadedaces

sgrap said:


> Yay, good luck!


Thanks!  Now just have to try and distract myself for a month while I wait in anticipation.


----------



## bellapecas

hopeful4fl said:


> So, here is some information the broker shared with me on next steps:
> 1> Since my seller is international, an extra week is generally assumed due to the need to get the sellers docs notarized at a US Embassy.
> 2> Title firm, in the interim, will do a title search and Estoppel. This takes about 2 weeks.
> 3> Document mailing, signing, mailing back, etc another week.
> 4> Once all is done, papers sent to Disney and we "should" get membership card and points in 3 weeks.
> 
> Example (and expected) timeline for I:
> Sent for ROFR - 2/7
> Passed ROFR - 3/5
> Expected Closing - 4/9 (Sellers docs + title search + Estoppel + Buyers signing and mailing....)
> Expected DVC Membership Enablement - 5/1.




Based on experience with international sellers, I think you need to add a few weeks to the expected closing date.  Estoppel alone has been taking 3-4 weeks lately.  Then you will need to add 1-2 weeks for the sellers to return their documents and hope that they've dotted all their I's and crossed their T's.  If not, it'll be even longer.


----------



## ytsyts

Hi,

I am not a US citizen, and I just want to comment on my purchase experience.  I was fully expecting to visit the US embassy to notorize documents when I bought my DVC points (BWV) after researching on the forums.  But, nothing of that sort was required.  PDF files were sufficient for them to move ahead to process, maybe I had to post the originals of the signed documents, as a follow-up, I can't remember.  I don't think it added to the timeline much.

Anyway, the only delay I faced was the time zone difference, and that when I wired money to the agent, they couldn't trace it in their account so I had to cancel the wire and redo it.

I am just wondering if notary is compulsory when selling DVC points then.


----------



## pangyal

ytsyts said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am not a US citizen, and I just want to comment on my purchase experience.  I was fully expecting to visit the US embassy to notorize documents when I bought my DVC points (BWV) after researching on the forums.  But, nothing of that sort was required.  PDF files were sufficient for them to move ahead to process, maybe I had to post the originals of the signed documents, as a follow-up, I can't remember.  I don't think it added to the timeline much.
> 
> Anyway, the only delay I faced was the time zone difference, and that when I wired money to the agent, they couldn't trace it in their account so I had to cancel the wire and redo it.
> 
> I am just wondering if notary is compulsory when selling DVC points then.



Yes, it's the seller that has to visit the notary and get everything notarized- not the buyer . I've only ever heard of one buyer who had to jump through extra hoops, and to this day I'm not sure why that happened! We are in Canada and our seller was in the UK...they definitely had to do all of the work


----------



## bellapecas

ytsyts said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am not a US citizen, and I just want to comment on my purchase experience.  I was fully expecting to visit the US embassy to notorize documents when I bought my DVC points (BWV) after researching on the forums.  But, nothing of that sort was required.  PDF files were sufficient for them to move ahead to process, maybe I had to post the originals of the signed documents, as a follow-up, I can't remember.  I don't think it added to the timeline much.
> 
> Anyway, the only delay I faced was the time zone difference, and that when I wired money to the agent, they couldn't trace it in their account so I had to cancel the wire and redo it.
> 
> I am just wondering if notary is compulsory when selling DVC points then.




Buying vs selling are different transactions.  The buyer doesn't need to have anything notarized unless they're taking out a loan for the purchase.  However, the seller must have their closing documents notarized, whether they live in the US or are international.


----------



## montrealdisneylovers

We recently decided to add our adult children to our deeds. To do this we needed our signatures witnessed and notarized. We are Canadian and I looked into going to the US embassy. Appointment times were very limited and it seemed quite expensive (approx $50 US per document if I remember correctly). Our transfer agent suggested I look for a public notary in the US. I discovered that many UPS stores will notarize documents for you. As we do not live too far from the border that is the road we chose. We had both deeds notatized and while we were there we had them mailed as well for about $25 US.  Very simple and efficient. I would go this route again if we ever choose to sell.


----------



## Pirates13

$73-$16,790-306-OKW-June-76/'14, 230/'15, 230/'16, -sent 2/19, no word yet


----------



## hw588

Pirates13 said:


> $73-$16,790-306-OKW-June-76/'14, 230/'15, 230/'16, -sent 2/19, no word yet




Sent ours 2/12 and still waiting as well... I think Disney wants to torture all of us through this process so we can REALLY savor it when it passes ROFR!


----------



## J-Akers

J-Akers said:


> J-Akers---$90-$18,000-200-BLT-Dec-89/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 2/10, waiting



PASSED 3/9


----------



## hw588

J-Akers said:


> PASSED 3/9



CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  Making me feel more confident our answer will be in the next few days!


----------



## B16crx

B16crx said:


> B16crx---$77-$15400-200-AKV-apr-11/'14, 93/'15, 200/'16-sent 2/10
> 
> Seller pays '15 dues



Passed today 3/9.....now to join the Estoppel waiting game

Our first contract so it's rough to wait it out


----------



## ghenghy

ghenghy said:


> Ghenghy---$88-$5,150-50-BWV-Oct-50/'14, 50/'15, 50/'16-sent 2/13, waiting



Passed 3/9


----------



## coolbluewater

coolbluewater said:


> coolbluewater --- $137 - $18,192 - 125 - VGF - June - 84/'15, 125/'16 - sent 2/12
> 
> We are hoping to take our first trip the first week of September


 
Passed 3/9! Getting closer to being able to book...!


----------



## mathed101

that's nice said:


> Mathed101---$77-$12,320-160-AKV-Mar, 0/14, 93/15, 160/16, sent 2/11



Passed today!!  3/9/15


----------



## hopeful4fl

coolbluewater said:


> Passed 3/9! Getting closer to being able to book...!


Congrats


----------



## hw588

ghenghy said:


> Passed 3/9


Send some pixie dust my way... Still anxiously waiting...


----------



## hw588

coolbluewater said:


> Passed 3/9! Getting closer to being able to book...!


We sent 2/12 as well hopefully we hear in the next day or so....


----------



## hw588

mathed101 said:


> Passed today!!  3/9/15


Congratulations!  Hopefully you can tell me the same in a day or two!!!


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Friendlyadvice2---$78-$19,500-250-VWL-Aug-0/'14, 485/'15, 250/'16, sent 3/9

Payed a little more per point up front to get the extra 2014 points which when rented out will give me a big chunk of money back and an effective price per point of $65.78 (which was much cheaper per point than the stripped contracts I had seen).  Overall, I think it's an OK deal.......we shall see what Disney thinks.....


----------



## Buzzalot

Congrats to all that have passed recently!!!!! 

Now on to the next step of waiting for Estoppel and closing documents..... Be patient, mine just took another 30 Days!!! It's hard to wait.


----------



## mrharris03

mrharris03---$109-$19,082-160-AUL/subsidized-Mar-160/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-sent 3/8

This is the first offer on a DVC for my wife and I. Paid a bit more per point because the contract has subsidized MFs and came with 2014 points for free (which we may rent).  Hopefully, we'll clear ROFR without issue!


----------



## KsgoingtoDisney!

KsgoingtoDisney!---$105-$18,143-160-BLT-Jun-8/'13, 83/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-sent 3/7, waiting

This is my first post here (and on Disboards), so I hope I did that right (I included closing costs and dues that I will pay in the number).  This thread has been very helpful to me, and while I think my $/pt is a little high, this contract made me happy because of the banked points for 2014 that I (personally) value at $12.


----------



## hw588

Dear Disney powers that be... sprinkle some pixie dust for me.  We have been waiting since 2/12 and really want some good news.  Torture waiting.... I really hope it passes after all this wait... I would hate to get to day 27 or later and find we did not pass ROFR....


----------



## sgrap

hw588 said:


> Dear Disney powers that be... sprinkle some pixie dust for me.  We have been waiting since 2/12 and really want some good news.  Torture waiting.... I really hope it passes after all this wait... I would hate to get to day 27 or later and find we did not pass ROFR....


  How is that?  Good luck, hope you hear ASAP!!


----------



## disneyhutson

We have been waiting from 2/10, 28 days and counting, PLEASE let us pass ROFR soon..I will be crushed if it is taken at this point...come on PIXIE DUST!!!


----------



## hw588

disneyhutson said:


> We have been waiting from 2/10, 28 days and counting, PLEASE let us pass ROFR soon..I will be crushed if it is taken at this point...come on PIXIE DUST!!!


 
It is soooo hard when you see contracts sent after your pass...


----------



## djo

djo said:


> djo---$95-$23,750-250 BCV-JUN-401/15, 250/16-sent 2/13.   First resale contract!  So nervous!



Passed today!!


----------



## sgrap

djo said:


> Passed today!!


Woo-hoo, congratulations!!


----------



## hw588

djo said:


> Passed today!!



  How they run these I wish I knew... Some of us sent earlier and still waiting... Congrats though!


----------



## Erigeni5

mrharris03 said:


> mrharris03---$109-$19,082-160-AUL/subsidized-Mar-160/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-sent 3/8
> This is the first offer on a DVC for my wife and I. Paid a bit more per point because the contract has subsidized MFs and came with 2014 points for free (which we may rent).  Hopefully, we'll clear ROFR without issue!



Congrats! If it's the listing you've been waiting for (subsidized Aulani contract I assume), it's worthed!


----------



## Erigeni5

KsgoingtoDisney! said:


> KsgoingtoDisney!---$105-$18,143-160-BLT-Jun-8/'13, 83/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-sent 3/7, waiting
> 
> This is my first post here (and on Disboards), so I hope I did that right (I included closing costs and dues that I will pay in the number).  This thread has been very helpful to me, and while I think my $/pt is a little high, this contract made me happy because of the banked points for 2014 that I (personally) value at $12.



That's right; always see the big picture.


----------



## favDisney

This is my first contact, hopefully should be hearing back soon...  

favDisney---$78-$12,266-150-AKV-OCT-0/'13, 125/'14, 17/'15, 150/'16-sent 2/15


----------



## disneyhutson

Ok my seller had 2 - 160 point SSR contracts ...approved the same one twice today..BUT not mine...good luck getting this straighten out!! Tons of pixie dust please


----------



## hopeful4fl

disneyhutson said:


> Ok my seller had 2 - 160 point SSR contracts ...approved the same one twice today..BUT not mine...good luck getting this straighten out!! Tons of pixie dust please


Your seller had more than one contract for SSR? I am assuming this was different use years (or was he somehow able to split his contracts)? If you know.....


----------



## disneyhutson

hopeful4fl said:


> Your seller had more than one contract for SSR? I am assuming this was different use years (or was he somehow able to split his contracts)? If you know.....



Yes they had two - 160 point contracts with June UY..so a total of 320 points split between two contracts. Disney sent double the same pass letter for the other contract and not mine!


----------



## that's nice

Page 22 updated


bks9581 said:


> $74-$17,481.38-220-BWV-Feb-48/'14, 220/'15, 220/'16-sent 1/14, passed 1/23


Welcome Home!



ThisIsJason said:


> Just got the email! Passed 3/3!
> 
> Once we close we will be up to 260 points (all at AKV).


Welcome Home!



hopeful4fl said:


> Got the good email today (3/5). PASSED.
> 
> Thanks to all on this board. Your help, support and empathy helped keep my sanity.
> 
> Is there a link "anywhere" that has a flowchart or step by step as to next steps in this process?


Welcome Home!!



cricket_99 said:


> First post, but this site has been very helpful as I've made my way through the DVC resale process.  I never would have known there was the option to buy resale contracts without this board. Thanks!  It's taken quite a few years to actually take the leap into DVC ownership, but my husband and I are now at the point where we have the time and can afford this and the annual fees.
> 
> $79-$14,132-160-AKV-Jun-0/'13, 11/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-sent 2/8, passed 3/5
> 
> Now awaiting the paperwork.  Anticipate final closing by 4/9.


Welcome Home!!!


----------



## that's nice

Page 23 updated



zippy256 said:


> zippy256---$68-$11,526-150-OKW-Sep-0/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16 Sent 2/6/15 Passed 3/6


Welcome Home!!



Shadedaces said:


> $84-$9,086-100-AKV-Aug-100/'15, 100/'16, 100/'17-sent 3/2, waiting


Good Luck!



Dalmationfan said:


> $45-$10,800-240-VB-Feb-0/'15, 240/'16 sent 2/26
> $75-$15,000-200-SSR-Feb-0/'15, 200/'16-sent 3/7
> Fingers crossed on both  and anxiously awaiting this decision and star wars weekends.....


Good Luck x2!



Toniann966 said:


> SSR. $73.5. / 14,700 / 200/ Dec UY /0 '14, 200 '15/ sent March 7.
> I was anxious and nervous BEFORE it was sent. It's gonna be a loong month.
> Timing of it makes me nervous. The end of the 30 days will be spring/ Easter break. More people at disney buying direct!


Good Luck!



J-Akers said:


> PASSED 3/9


Welcome Home!!



B16crx said:


> Passed today 3/9.....now to join the Estoppel waiting game
> 
> Our first contract so it's rough to wait it out


Welcome Home!!


ghenghy said:


> Passed 3/9


Welcome Home!!


----------



## hw588

Day 27 and counting...... Gonna start looking at other ones just in case this one does not pass.....


----------



## Mish415

Mish415---$84-$10920-130-VWL-Mar-130/'15,130/'16 Sent 1/26 - PASSED on 2/20/15 (25 days)


----------



## Mish415

hw588 said:


> Day 27 and counting...... Gonna start looking at other ones just in case this one does not pass.....



 ive heard the refusals usually go quicker than the passes.


----------



## hw588

Mish415 said:


> ive heard the refusals usually go quicker than the passes.


I sure hope so!


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Mish415 said:


> Mish415---$84-$10920-130-VWL-Mar-130/'15,130/'16 Sent 1/26 - PASSED on 2/20/15 (25 days)


 
Congrats Mish!  I'm anxiously awaiting our VWL contract, so I am very pleased to see that your contract passed (and in less than 30 days).  Enjoy!!


----------



## disneyhutson

160-12,600-79.50-SSR-109/2013-160/2014-160/2015-160/2016 June UY  sent 2/10

We are using ********** ... seller paid dues on 2013&2014, we're paying 2015 and half of closing ....very excited

We PASSED today!! Woohooo....so excited...anyone know how many days until I can book out first trip???


----------



## bellapecas

disneyhutson said:


> 160-12,600-79.50-SSR-109/2013-160/2014-160/2015-160/2016 June UY  sent 2/10
> 
> We are using ********** ... seller paid dues on 2013&2014, we're paying 2015 and half of closing ....very excited
> 
> We PASSED today!! Woohooo....so excited...anyone know how many days until I can book out first trip???




It will take around 3 weeks to get your closing documents, another 3-7 days until closing, then another 2-3 weeks after closing for you to receive your membership packet from DVC.  So another 5.5 to 7 weeks until you can book.  You can try calling DVC 10 days after closing to see if they've processed your membership and have a member number for you, however they have been saying no to that request more often lately.


----------



## hw588

disneyhutson said:


> 160-12,600-79.50-SSR-109/2013-160/2014-160/2015-160/2016 June UY  sent 2/10
> 
> We are using ********** ... seller paid dues on 2013&2014, we're paying 2015 and half of closing ....very excited
> 
> We PASSED today!! Woohooo....so excited...anyone know how many days until I can book out first trip???



CONGRATULATIONS.... Hopefully we are in the Que... We sent SSR on 2/12....


----------



## hw588

Man it is eerily quiet on this feed....... Come on Pixie Dust, work your magic!


----------



## lishie

lishie said:


> Lishie BWV, 82, $13,940, 170, June, 0/14, 170/15/, 170/16, Sent 2/19, still waiting.


I just got the email that we passed ROFR today


----------



## hw588

lishie said:


> I just got the email that we passed ROFR today




 I want that email... We have been waiting since 2/12...


----------



## lishie

hw588 said:


> I want that email... We have been waiting since 2/12...


Hopefully soon! Their 30 days is up shortly.


----------



## that's nice

hw588 said:


> Man it is eerily quiet on this feed....... Come on Pixie Dust, work your magic!


That's how I like it... less updating for me. 

Speaking of updating.. guess I have more work to do.


----------



## hw588

that's nice said:


> That's how I like it... less updating for me.
> 
> Speaking of updating.. guess I have more work to do.




Hopefully you can update mine very soon too.. lol On Day 28 right now......


----------



## that's nice

Page 24 updated



coolbluewater said:


> Passed 3/9! Getting closer to being able to book...!


Welcome Home!



mathed101 said:


> Passed today!!  3/9/15


Welcome Home!



Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Friendlyadvice2---$78-$19,500-250-VWL-Aug-0/'14, 485/'15, 250/'16, sent 3/9


Good Luck!



mrharris03 said:


> mrharris03---$109-$19,082-160-AUL/subsidized-Mar-160/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-sent 3/8


Good Luck!



KsgoingtoDisney! said:


> KsgoingtoDisney!---$105-$18,143-160-BLT-Jun-8/'13, 83/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-sent 3/7


Good Luck!



djo said:


> Passed today!!


Welcome Home!



favDisney said:


> favDisney---$78-$12,266-150-AKV-OCT-0/'13, 125/'14, 17/'15, 150/'16-sent 2/15


Good Luck!


----------



## that's nice

Mish415 said:


> Mish415---$84-$10920-130-VWL-Mar-130/'15,130/'16 Sent 1/26 - PASSED on 2/20/15 (25 days)


Thanks for letting us know... Welcome Home!



Mish415 said:


> ive heard the refusals usually go quicker than the passes.


This is usually the case



disneyhutson said:


> We PASSED today!! Woohooo....so excited...anyone know how many days until I can book out first trip???


Generally 3-4 weeks


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

that's nice said:


> That's how I like it... less updating for me.
> 
> Speaking of updating.. guess I have more work to do.


 
Hi "That's Nice"........just wanted to thank you for all the hard work you put in maintaining this thread.  It is much appreciated!!!!


----------



## that's nice

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Hi "That's Nice"........just wanted to thank you for all the hard work you put in maintaining this thread.  It is much appreciated!!!!


No problem. The ROFR thread was a huge help when we we started looking at DVC contracts. I might be handing over the reigns come the end of June, so if you know someone who is interested, let me know.


----------



## rcbarker

rcbarker said:


> rcbarker ---$72 -$29,475 -400 -SSR-Dec- 115/'14, 400/'15, 400/'16-sent 2/16


  - Passed 3/12


----------



## ckb_nc

ckb_nc said:


> ckb_nc- $70-$17500-250- SSR Dec- 27/'14, 250/'15, 250/'16-sent 2/17



Passed ROFL today - pinching myself


----------



## DisneyfromDeland

DisneyfromDeland said:


> DisneyfromDeland---$78-$8206-100-SSR-Dec-43/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16--sent 2/17
> 
> Buyer pays closing, seller pays 2015 MF.



Passed 3/12!


----------



## hw588

This forum is a double edged sword.  Seeing all the deals and happy people finding their dream is awesome..... BUT it is so frustrating and disheartening to see several contracts for the same resort as yours is that were sent 4&5 days after yours passing while you are still waiting.... Tomorrow will be day 29 and I am so anxious.... Really hope to hear something tomorrow....


----------



## pangyal

hw588 said:


> This forum is a double edged sword.  Seeing all the deals and happy people finding their dream is awesome..... BUT it is so frustrating and disheartening to see several contracts for the same resort as yours is that were sent 4&5 days after yours passing while you are still waiting.... Tomorrow will be day 29 and I am so anxious.... Really hope to hear something tomorrow....



Just think, though- if they're still sitting on yours, chances are, they're not planning to keep it !


----------



## rcbarker

hw588 said:


> This forum is a double edged sword.  Seeing all the deals and happy people finding their dream is awesome..... BUT it is so frustrating and disheartening to see several contracts for the same resort as yours is that were sent 4&5 days after yours passing while you are still waiting.... Tomorrow will be day 29 and I am so anxious.... Really hope to hear something tomorrow....


 I suspect that the reason I heard back today is because I dropped the broker a note in the morning asking if there was any update... it could be a coincidence... but I'd suggest you drop the broker a note inquiring.


----------



## hw588

rcbarker said:


> I suspect that the reason I heard back today is because I dropped the broker a note in the morning asking if there was any update... it could be a coincidence... but I'd suggest you drop the broker a note inquiring.



Oh I have sent two emails this week to my broker and nothing.... We are not planning to go until October 2016 so we have time, but that is why we started the process early so if we had to start from scratch multiple times we would not jeopardize our trip.


----------



## spgoad

spgoad said:


> $82-$8,200-100-AKV-Dec-0/'13, 92/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16-sent 2/10, waiting



We had a hiccup when this was first submitted, turns out the 2014 points were actually 68 2013 and 24 2014. Why you would use 2014 points before using 2013 points I don't know. But that means we had to put an addendum on the contract and that was re-submitted to ROFR on 2/18.

Great news today though... we passed ROFR! http://www.***********.com/forums/images/smilies/new/woohoodance.gif Now on to the estoppel waiting.


----------



## hw588

Really getting frustrated.... Still no word and broker really isn't helping the cause making me feel better.... I ask questions and all I get back in response is the same "We'll let you know when we hear anything".... That doesn't help me feel any more confident or at ease.  Sent ours in on 2/12/2015.... really getting antsy here...


----------



## hw588

hw588 said:


> ↑
> hw588---$62-$13,052-175-SSR-Feb-175/'14 already banked, 175/'15 seller to assist in banking, 175/'16, -sent 2/12
> 
> A little nervous now seeing all these posts.   Really hoping this passes.  Our first try at a Resale.  Will be on pins & needles till we hear.  Updated with total price.


PASSED today 3/13!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lakegirl

Lakegirl---$81-$17,544-210-VWL-AUG-49/,14, 210/'15, 210/'16 sent 3/12


----------



## hopeful4fl

hw588 said:


> PASSED today 3/13!!!!!!!!


That is an excellent deal. Congrats


----------



## mikelan6

hw588 said:


> Really getting frustrated.... Still no word and broker really isn't helping the cause making me feel better.... I ask questions and all I get back in response is the same "We'll let you know when we hear anything".... That doesn't help me feel any more confident or at ease.  Sent ours in on 2/12/2015.... really getting antsy here...



I'm still waiting as well. No word from my agent either.


----------



## favDisney

favDisney said:


> This is my first contact, hopefully should be hearing back soon...
> 
> favDisney---$78-$12,266-150-AKV-OCT-0/'13, 125/'14, 17/'15, 150/'16-sent 2/15




Just got the email that it passed today!! yay!!


----------



## CMNJ

spgoad said:


> We had a hiccup when this was first submitted, turns out the 2014 points were actually 68 2013 and 24 2014. Why you would use 2014 points before using 2013 points I don't know.



They prob borrowed points and then had a vacation change/fall through-once the points are borrowed they can't be put back but current use year points can be banked to offset the "lost" borrowed points (ie you book a 2 bedroom for 300 points and only had 200 points so you borrow 100 points then your needs change and you cancel and rebook a 1 bedroom for 200 points-you can't return the points you borrowed but you can rebook using 100 current use year points and 100 borrowed points then bank your other 100 current use year points into the following use year)


----------



## Shadedaces

I have always wondered how many contracts Disney is sitting on wait to be waived or claimed.  Must be a bunch.


----------



## hopeful4fl

Shadedaces said:


> I have always wondered how many contracts Disney is sitting on wait to be waived or claimed.  Must be a bunch.


I would love to know, just out of curiosity. Is there any ex cast member on this board who may have some stats?


----------



## pirate33

Recently passed on two VGC.  Let the good times roll...

pirate33---$119-$20,549-160-VGC-Dec-0/'13, 160/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-sent 1/15, passed 2/11
pirate33---$124-$26,630-200-VGC-Dec-93/'13, 200/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 2/4, passed 3/3


----------



## hopeful4fl

Just found out that the Estoppel will take about 3 weeks from the date the ROFR was done.


----------



## Htide

$82-$19,960-220-AKV-Feb-220/'14, 220/'15, 220/'16-sent 3/14


----------



## BLT_2015

Thank you to everyone on this forum for the help and wealth of information you provide to newbies like me. Just passed ROFR my first contract.

BLT_2015 --- $88-$18,125-200-BLT-FEB-00/,14, 00/'15, 200/'16 sent 2/16, passed 3/13


----------



## Minniesgal

spgoad said:


> We had a hiccup when this was first submitted, turns out the 2014 points were actually 68 2013 and 24 2014. Why you would use 2014 points before using 2013 points I don't know.



It isn't that unusual all it needs is a tripped booked using UY and borrowed points to be cancelled.  Then you are left with UY points you can bank but borrowed points that you can't and must use.


----------



## disfanfromnc

First post and first DVC contract.     disfanfromnc---- $73-$10,950-150-OKW-Aug-150/13, 150/14, 150/15, 150/16-sent 2/12, passed 3/10  I pay closing and 2015 maint. fees.


----------



## apv7

$102-$10,200-100-BLT-SEPT-0/'15, 100/'16, 100/'17,-sent 2/6, passed 3/2


----------



## KsgoingtoDisney!

This waiting stuff is hard work! 

We just submitted 3/7, so I cannot complain. Just stopping by to check if there's any activity in the world. Congrats to those who passed!


----------



## Pirates13

Pirates13---$73-$16,790-306-OKW-June-76/'14, 230/'15, 230/'16- sent 2/19

Just received word that mine has passed on today's date 3/16!


----------



## mikelan6

mikelan6 said:


> mikelan6---$100-$16,000-160-BLT-Sep-160/'15, 160/'16-sent 2/11



Passed 3/16


----------



## sgrap

pirate33 said:


> Recently passed on two VGC.  Let the good times roll...
> 
> pirate33---$119-$20,549-160-VGC-Dec-0/'13, 160/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-sent 1/15, passed 2/11
> pirate33---$124-$26,630-200-VGC-Dec-93/'13, 200/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 2/4, passed 3/3


Wow, you got great prices for VCG!  We passed ROFR on 2/25 at $124/point for 300 points, and I thought that was pretty decent, especially because it is a loaded contract.


----------



## that's nice

rcbarker said:


> - Passed 3/12





ckb_nc said:


> Passed ROFL today - pinching myself





DisneyfromDeland said:


> Passed 3/12!


Welcome Home!!!!!





spgoad said:


> We had a hiccup when this was first submitted, turns out the 2014 points were actually 68 2013 and 24 2014. Why you would use 2014 points before using 2013 points I don't know. But that means we had to put an addendum on the contract and that was re-submitted to ROFR on 2/18.
> 
> Great news today though... we passed ROFR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now on to the estoppel waiting.


Welcome Home!!1



hw588 said:


> PASSED today 3/13!!!!!!!!


Welcome Home!!! See no worries! 



Lakegirl said:


> Lakegirl---$81-$17,544-210-VWL-AUG-49/,14, 210/'15, 210/'16 sent 3/12


Good Luck!



favDisney said:


> Just got the email that it passed today!! yay!!


Welcome Home!


----------



## that's nice

pirate33 said:


> pirate33---$119-$20,549-160-VGC-Dec-0/'13, 160/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-sent 1/15, passed 2/11
> pirate33---$124-$26,630-200-VGC-Dec-93/'13, 200/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 2/4, passed 3/3


Welcome Home!



Htide said:


> $82-$19,960-220-AKV-Feb-220/'14, 220/'15, 220/'16-sent 3/14


Good Luck!



BLT_2015 said:


> Thank you to everyone on this forum for the help and wealth of information you provide to newbies like me. Just passed ROFR my first contract.
> 
> BLT_2015 --- $88-$18,125-200-BLT-FEB-00/,14, 00/'15, 200/'16 sent 2/16, passed 3/13


Welcome Home!



disfanfromnc said:


> First post and first DVC contract.     disfanfromnc---- $73-$10,950-150-OKW-Aug-150/13, 150/14, 150/15, 150/16-sent 2/12, passed 3/10  I pay closing and 2015 maint. fees.


Welcome Home!



apv7 said:


> $102-$10,200-100-BLT-SEPT-0/'15, 100/'16, 100/'17,-sent 2/6, passed 3/2


Welcome Home!



Pirates13 said:


> Pirates13---$73-$16,790-306-OKW-June-76/'14, 230/'15, 230/'16- sent 2/19
> 
> Just received word that mine has passed on today's date 3/16!


Welcome Home!



mikelan6 said:


> Passed 3/16


WelcomeHome!


----------



## MinniesYooHoo

MinniesYooHoo said: ↑
$79 - $23,700 - 300 - BWV - Dec - 29/'14, 300/'15, 300/'16.

Just passed this moment!!!!!! OMG!!!


----------



## PixieDustPennyBell

Pixiedustpennybell---$115-$11,500-100-BLT-FEB-100/'14,100/'15,100/'16 sent 2/17 TAKEN 3/16


----------



## sgrap

PixieDustPennyBell said:


> Pixiedustpennybell---$115-$11,500-100-BLT-FEB-100/'14,100/'15,100/'16 sent 1/17 TAKEN 3/16


Bummer, so sorry!


----------



## graychef

PixieDustPennyBell said:


> Pixiedustpennybell---$115-$11,500-100-BLT-FEB-100/'14,100/'15,100/'16 sent 2/17 TAKEN 3/16



The only logic behind this is Disney had a buyer. That is a tough one. Better luck next time.


----------



## apv7

PixieDustPennyBell said:


> Pixiedustpennybell---$115-$11,500-100-BLT-FEB-100/'14,100/'15,100/'16 sent 2/17 TAKEN 3/16



I hear that Disney likes to buy back the DVCs with banked points.  don't be discouraged and best of luck on your next offer.  who knows it could be a blessing in disguise


----------



## hopeful4fl

PixieDustPennyBell said:


> Pixiedustpennybell---$115-$11,500-100-BLT-FEB-100/'14,100/'15,100/'16 sent 2/17 TAKEN 3/16


If they had to take, would have been better to take early.
Sorry PixieDustPennyBell. Hopefully you will find a comparable offer and it will pass. Best of luck.


----------



## that's nice

MinniesYooHoo said:


> MinniesYooHoo said: ↑
> $79 - $23,700 - 300 - BWV - Dec - 29/'14, 300/'15, 300/'16.
> 
> Just passed this moment!!!!!! OMG!!!


Welcome Home!




PixieDustPennyBell said:


> Pixiedustpennybell---$115-$11,500-100-BLT-FEB-100/'14,100/'15,100/'16 sent 2/17 TAKEN 3/16


So sorry... time to find a new one!


----------



## that's nice

Removed from list over 2 months with no response....

mjmsp111---$81-$17,010-210-AKV-Dec- 190/'13, 210/'14, 210/'15, 210/'16-sent 12/31
Bigreagan ---$78-$7,800-100-AKV-Jun- 0/14, 23/15, 100/16, sent 1/15
abdmom---$105-$14700-140-AUL-FEB-0/'14,0/'15,140/'16-sent 1/23
akl2004---$100-$5,000-50-BWV-AUG-50/'14,50/'15,50/'16-sent 1/10
mouseaddicts---$64-$21,874-310-OKW-Feb- 0/'14, 310/'15, 310/'16 - sent 1/7
ckbrugh---$80-$2,000-25-OKW-Jun-0/'14, 50/'15, 25/'16-sent 1/20
msmithmd---$79-$13,086-150-SSR-Oct-150/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 1/2
donnav025---$83-$13,280-160-SSR-Aug-160/'14, 320/'15, 160/'16-sent 1/19



		Code:
	

AKV    $81 Dec   210   $17,010     190     210    210   12/31   mjmsp111
AUL  $105 Feb  140  $15,600      0      0      0  01/23  diswitt
SSR    $79 Oct  150  $13,086    150    150    150  01/02  msmithmd


----------



## NicRic

NicRic---$103-$23,175-225-BLT-Jun-0/'14, 37/'15, 225/'16-sent 02/19, passed 3/16


----------



## finchy3

finchy3---$110-$11,000-100-GCV-AUG- 13/'14, 22/'15, 100/'16- SENT 02/20, PASSED 03/16 

So happy  3 out of 3 at GCV, we're all set now, California here we come!


----------



## dpjl

Can't wait to start making Food & Wine Festival reservations!  fingers crossed

$81-$12,150-150-BWV-Apr- 101/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 3/15


----------



## KsgoingtoDisney!

PixieDustPennyBell said:


> Pixiedustpennybell---$115-$11,500-100-BLT-FEB-100/'14,100/'15,100/'16 sent 2/17 TAKEN 3/16



I'm so sorry.


----------



## hopeful4fl

dpjl said:


> Can't wait to start making Food & Wine Festival reservations!  fingers crossed
> 
> $81-$12,150-150-BWV-Apr- 101/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 3/15


Best of luck.


----------



## that's nice

NicRic said:


> NicRic---$103-$23,175-225-BLT-Jun-0/'14, 37/'15, 225/'16-sent 02/19, passed 3/16


Welcome Home!



finchy3 said:


> finchy3---$110-$11,000-100-GCV-AUG- 13/'14, 22/'15, 100/'16- SENT 02/20, PASSED 03/16


Welcome Home!



dpjl said:


> Can't wait to start making Food & Wine Festival reservations!  fingers crossed
> 
> $81-$12,150-150-BWV-Apr- 101/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 3/15


Good Luck!!


----------



## leshunlenese

I'm on day 25 and still waiting! Starting to understand why my five year old says its  so hard for him to wait!


----------



## hw588

WOW!  I am impressed.... Just passed ROFR on Friday and we received our closing papers via email today!!!  YAY!!!!! Almost there!


----------



## sgrap

hw588 said:


> WOW!  I am impressed.... Just passed ROFR on Friday and we received our closing papers via email today!!!  YAY!!!!! Almost there!


Congrats!  Wish I understood how the system works. We are on day 21 today after rofr and still waiting.


----------



## hopeful4fl

hw588 said:


> WOW!  I am impressed.... Just passed ROFR on Friday and we received our closing papers via email today!!!  YAY!!!!! Almost there!


wow..... My agent told me the Estoppel itself will take a few weeks.
Congrats though. Good for you.


----------



## hopeful4fl

leshunlenese said:


> I'm on day 25 and still waiting! Starting to understand why my five year old says its  so hard for him to wait!


LOL. I LOVE that perspective.
Shows we never ever grow old (or are as old as we think we are).


----------



## 3pletprincesses

waiting is pure torture no matter the age


----------



## Hendercx

Just provided our escrow deposit for AKV 300 points October with 679 points currently with another 300 coming next October.  $79/point with seller paying closing and us paying MF...  I hope everything goes smoothly.  Also hoping this is a great deal like I believe it is.  First time buyers...


----------



## shpdem

hw588 said:


> PASSED today 3/13!!!!!!!!



Congratulations, you got a great deal.


----------



## DisWitt

abdmom / diswitt---$105-$15600-140-AUL-Feb-0/'14, 0/'15, 140/'16-sent 1/24, passed 2/11 -  Subsidized MF's


----------



## bellapecas

hw588 said:


> WOW!  I am impressed.... Just passed ROFR on Friday and we received our closing papers via email today!!!  YAY!!!!! Almost there!



I can see the turn around being that quick if the seller didn't have a mortgage on the property.


----------



## leshunlenese

leshunlenese said:


> This will be my first contract for my son and I to continue our yearly trips, hopefully. Just sent off yesterday. Our trip this year is booked with some point rentals but hopefully next year we will have our own points!!
> $73 - $7725 - 100 - SSR - DEC - 0/2015 - 100/2016 - 100/2017


 Sent 2/24 passed today 3/20!!!!!


----------



## bigskyernurse

bigskyernurse-$45-$7776-150-VB-JUN-0/'14, 72/'15, 150/'16-sent 3/20


----------



## jazoberry

jazoberry said:


> $96 - $12,525 - 125 - BLT - Mar - 0 (2015), 52 (2016), 125 (2017) - sent 2/23, passed 3/20



Got the email that we passed!  Sent 2/23, passed 3/20. So relieved! And now to wait for estoppel...


----------



## SpoonfulofSugar

spoonfulofsugar---$55 - $13,403 - 210 - HH - Apr- 210/'14, 210/'15, 210/'16 - sent 2/27, passed 3/21


----------



## sgrap

SpoonfulofSugar said:


> spoonfulofsugar---$55 - $13,403 - 210 - HH - Apr- 210/'14, 210/'15, 210/'16 - sent 2/27, passed 3/21


Congratulations!  

Just curious . . . does Disney work on ROFR's and/or estoppels on the weekends, or are these just people getting notified on the weekends?


----------



## hopeful4fl

SpoonfulofSugar said:


> spoonfulofsugar---$55 - $13,403 - 210 - HH - Apr- 210/'14, 210/'15, 210/'16 - sent 2/27, passed 3/21


Congrats. How much were the closing costs?


----------



## that's nice

DisWitt said:


> abdmom / diswitt---$105-$15600-140-AUL-Feb-0/'14, 0/'15, 140/'16-sent 1/24, passed 2/11 -  Subsidized MF's


Welcome Home!



leshunlenese said:


> Sent 2/24 passed today 3/20!!!!!


Welcome Home!



bigskyernurse said:


> bigskyernurse-$45-$7776-150-VB-JUN-0/'14, 72/'15, 150/'16-sent 3/20


Good Luck!



jazoberry said:


> Got the email that we passed!  Sent 2/23, passed 3/20. So relieved! And now to wait for estoppel...


Welcome Home!



SpoonfulofSugar said:


> spoonfulofsugar---$55 - $13,403 - 210 - HH - Apr- 210/'14, 210/'15, 210/'16 - sent 2/27, passed 3/21


Welcome Home!


----------



## playjar

playjar--$80- $13,600- 170- SS- Feb- 340/'15, 170/'16, 170/'17- sent 3/20


----------



## tarheelblue8853

Posted this on another site but I figured I'd post it here too.  I know it was helpful for me to see as much of this type of info as possible so I figured we'd spread it around. 

tarheelblue8853---$76-$9,500-125-AKV-April- 0/'14, 250/'15, 125/'16 - sent 3/23


----------



## JmzAndJac

JmzAndJac---$81-$12,150-150-BWV-Oct-12/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 3/24


----------



## chicagoshannon

chicagoshannon said:


> chicagoshannon---$94-$2,350 - 25- BWV- Feb - 0/'15- 25/'16 - sent 3/2 waiting


Passed today 3/24

Email says we'll receive closing documents in 21-24 days.


----------



## Crystal824

Crystal824---$75-$15,509-200-SSR-Feb-0/'14, 0/'15, 200/'16- sent 3/24


----------



## hopeful4fl

If I look at the past few weeks, I have only seen a couple of ROFR, with the rest being waived. Best of luck to all and let the magic spread to new Disneyites (I being one of them).


----------



## NutmegDisFan

NutmegDisFan said:


> NutmegDisFan---$97-$15,154-150-BC-Aug-101/'15, 150/'16-sent 2/26
> 
> We own GF (direct from Disney) so it will be nice to get one walking distance to Epcot and Studios. Hope it works out!



Yay, Passed ROFR on 3/24!


----------



## DisMom829

DisMom829 said:


> DisMom829 - $100 - $5632.50 - 50 - VWL - Sept - 4/'13, 50/'14, 50/'15, 50/'16 - sent 3/3
> 
> We are excited to say the least!!!



PASSED TODAY 3/25


----------



## sgrap

DisMom829 said:


> PASSED TODAY 3/25


Congratulations!!


----------



## DisMom829

sgrap said:


> Congratulations!!


Thank you!!  And much pixie dust to those waiting!!


----------



## MouseyMin

MouseyMin -- $106 - $10,600 - 100 - BLT - FEB - 9/15, 100/16, 100/17 - sent 2/27 - passed 3/25

Add-on contract - now I can stay longer!!


----------



## sgrap

Congratulations to everyone passing today!  I saw a post on Facebook from The Timeshare Store, and they had a large number of ROFR's passed today.


----------



## sawkam

sawkam -- $75 - $20,707 - 250 - VWL - MAR - 0/14, 250/15, 250/16 - sent 3/18


----------



## Toniann966

SSR. $73.5. / 14,700 / 200/ Dec UY /0 '14, 200 '15/ sent March 7.
I was anxious and nervous BEFORE it was sent. It's gonna be a loong month.
Timing of it makes me nervous. The end of the 30 days will be spring/ Easter break. More people at disney buying direct!

Crickets... Bueller... Bueller...  
Still waiting. I guess it's a good thing, but driving me batty. I am so nervous every time I open my email. I am almost expecting bad news!!!!


----------



## Shadedaces

Shadedaces said:


> $84-$9,086-100-AKV-Aug-100/'15, 100/'16, 100/'17-sent 3/2, waiting



PASSED! 3/26!


----------



## hopeful4fl

Shadedaces said:


> PASSED! 3/26!


Congrats.
For the forum members. I am 21 days into waiting for the Estoppel. Disney is taking their time.


----------



## DisMom829

hopeful4fl said:


> Congrats.
> For the forum members. I am 21 days into waiting for the Estoppel. Disney is taking their time.


 
I've been following the Estoppel thread.  I figure we're in for a long wait.


----------



## DlandMom26

DlandMom26---$105-$25,200-240-VGC-Mar-4/'14, 126/'15, 240/'16-sent 2/25, passed 3/25


----------



## sgrap

DlandMom26 said:


> DlandMom26---$105-$25,200-240-VGC-Mar-4/'14, 126/'15, 240/'16-sent 2/25, passed 3/25


Congratulations!!  Wow, you got an awesome VGC price!


----------



## hw588

DisMom829 said:


> I've been following the Estoppel thread.  I figure we're in for a long wait.


There is an Estopple thread?


----------



## hopeful4fl

hw588 said:


> There is an Estopple thread?


I did not know either, till someone mentioned it here.
Link to it is:
http://disboards.com/threads/come-on-estoppel.3385440/unread

Good thread to watch once you pass ROFR


----------



## sgrap

hopeful4fl said:


> I did not know either, till someone mentioned it here.
> Link to it is:
> http://disboards.com/threads/come-on-estoppel.3385440/unread
> 
> Good thread to watch once you pass ROFR


Yep, come on over and join the fun.


----------



## lishie

lishie said: ↑
Lishie BWV, 82, $13,940, 170, June, 0/14, 170/15/, 170/16, Sent 2/19, still waiting.
I just got the email that we passed ROFR today 


@that's nice, I wanted to bump this since I didn't see it updated on your chart.


----------



## 3pletprincesses

3pletprincesses ---$85-$13,600-160-BLT-Feb-26/'15, 160/'16-sent 18/3

No I didn't negotiate this at all. That's what the seller wanted. Do I think it will pass ROFR?  nope but a girl can dream LOL


----------



## that's nice

Page 29 updated



playjar said:


> playjar--$80- $13,600- 170- SS- Feb- 340/'15, 170/'16, 170/'17- sent 3/20





tarheelblue8853 said:


> Posted this on another site but I figured I'd post it here too.  I know it was helpful for me to see as much of this type of info as possible so I figured we'd spread it around.
> 
> tarheelblue8853---$76-$9,500-125-AKV-April- 0/'14, 250/'15, 125/'16 - sent 3/23





JmzAndJac said:


> JmzAndJac---$81-$12,150-150-BWV-Oct-12/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 3/24


Good Luck!



chicagoshannon said:


> Passed today 3/24
> 
> Email says we'll receive closing documents in 21-24 days.


Welcome Home!



Crystal824 said:


> Crystal824---$75-$15,509-200-SSR-Feb-0/'14, 0/'15, 200/'16- sent 3/24


Good Luck!



NutmegDisFan said:


> Yay, Passed ROFR on 3/24!


Welcome Home!



DisMom829 said:


> PASSED TODAY 3/25


Welcome Home!



MouseyMin said:


> MouseyMin -- $106 - $10,600 - 100 - BLT - FEB - 9/15, 100/16, 100/17 - sent 2/27 - passed 3/25
> 
> Add-on contract - now I can stay longer!!


Welcome Home!



sawkam said:


> sawkam -- $75 - $20,707 - 250 - VWL - MAR - 0/14, 250/15, 250/16 - sent 3/18





Toniann966 said:


> SSR. $73.5. / 14,700 / 200/ Dec UY /0 '14, 200 '15/ sent March 7.
> I was anxious and nervous BEFORE it was sent. It's gonna be a loong month.
> Timing of it makes me nervous. The end of the 30 days will be spring/ Easter break. More people at disney buying direct!
> 
> Crickets... Bueller... Bueller...
> Still waiting. I guess it's a good thing, but driving me batty. I am so nervous every time I open my email. I am almost expecting bad news!!!!


Good Luck!



Shadedaces said:


> PASSED! 3/26!


Welcome Home!


----------



## that's nice

DlandMom26 said:


> DlandMom26---$105-$25,200-240-VGC-Mar-4/'14, 126/'15, 240/'16-sent 2/25, passed 3/25


Welcome Home!



lishie said:


> lishie said: ↑
> Lishie BWV, 82, $13,940, 170, June, 0/14, 170/15/, 170/16, Sent 2/19, still waiting.
> I just got the email that we passed ROFR today
> 
> 
> @that's nice, I wanted to bump this since I didn't see it updated on your chart.


Sorry, I didn't see your post... Welcome Home!




3pletprincesses said:


> 3pletprincesses ---$85-$13,600-160-BLT-Feb-26/'15, 160/'16-sent 18/3
> 
> No I didn't negotiate this at all. That's what the seller wanted. Do I think it will pass ROFR?  nope but a girl can dream LOL


The only thing you have going for you is that this is partially stripped. You have a chance..... but not a big chance. Good Luck!!!!


----------



## hopeful4fl

3pletprincesses said:


> 3pletprincesses ---$85-$13,600-160-BLT-Feb-26/'15, 160/'16-sent 18/3
> 
> No I didn't negotiate this at all. That's what the seller wanted. Do I think it will pass ROFR?  nope but a girl can dream LOL


I think you have a VERY strong chance of passing (fingers crossed and wishing for you). I have really not seen Disney take many contracts lately, specially stripped contracts (based on data from this forum, so a small sample). Here is some pixie dust for you.....


----------



## hunty

Hunty---$82-$12,710-155-BWV-Aug- 7/'14, 155/'15, 155/'16-sent 3/16
fingers crossed


----------



## disneybex

Disneybex---$90-$9,000-100-BCV-Aug- 0/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16-sent 03/31


----------



## FSUSammy

FSUSammy---$75-$15,000-200-AKV-Jun- 64/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 03/31


----------



## suebeelin

3pletprincesses said:


> 3pletprincesses ---$85-$13,600-160-BLT-Feb-26/'15, 160/'16-sent 18/3
> 
> No I didn't negotiate this at all. That's what the seller wanted. Do I think it will pass ROFR?  nope but a girl can dream LOL



Where did you find this? My SIL is looking .  Did you pay maint and closing?

Btw, you may pass. I got my BLT in December for $85... But had to wait a few months for points bc it was partially stripped. Good luck!


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

It's way too quiet on this thread.  I was hoping there would be numerous posts of people passing ROFR.  I even thought maybe they would try to push some out early due to the holiday this weekend.  Maybe some folks will hear good news before the day is over!


----------



## BuzzyBelle

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> It's way too quiet on this thread.  I was hoping there would be numerous posts of people passing ROFR.  I even thought maybe they would try to push some out early due to the holiday this weekend.  Maybe some folks will hear good news before the day is over!


I guess you sent some pixie dust our way! Just got notice that we passed


----------



## BuzzyBelle

BuzzyBelle said:


> BuzzyBelle---$99-$27,720-280-BCV-Feb-110/'14, 280/'15, 280/'16-sent 3/5
> 
> This is our first DVC purchase so we're super excited! Fingers crossed that all goes well


Passed 4/1 !!!!


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

That's what I'm talking about!! Congratulations BB!


----------



## sgrap

Congratulations to everyone who is passing ROFR today!!


----------



## BuzzyBelle

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> That's what I'm talking about!! Congratulations BB!


Thank you!


----------



## 3pletprincesses

suebeelin said:


> Where did you find this? My SIL is looking .  Did you pay maint and closing?
> 
> Btw, you may pass. I got my BLT in December for $85... But had to wait a few months for points bc it was partially stripped. Good luck!


no I didn't pay mf for the 26 pts left from this year and yes I will pay for closing fees. the price was already low compare to what people are selling for and I didn't want to mess with it. The lady selling the contract just wanted to get rid of it according to the broker. Let's just say that I noticed on the contract next to her dh name it was written deceased.


----------



## Hogzilla

$81-$16,200-200-AKV-Aug-200/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 3/1, passed 3/24


----------



## HookdonWDW

Hookdonwdw---$70-$16,100-230-OKW-Feb- 14/'14, 230/'15, 230/'16-sent 03/31


----------



## anmay27

$81.50- $13,855- 170- VWL- Feb - 170/'14, 170/'15, 170/'16 Sent 3/5 Passed 4/1 

Sooo happy!  I am a first time owner and cannot wait to make our first reservation home!  I'm hoping I will get my membership number in time to book for Christmas and am going to use my points to book a 2 bd.  Hopefully I get to make the reservation before the 7 month mark opens up.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Congratulations Anmay! I'm waiting on VWL contract as well, so I'm so happy to see yours go through, especially with the conversion rumor out there.


----------



## anmay27

Yay!  Friendly.  There was another VWL contract with the same use year that I was so tempted to snatch up as well.  Sending pixie dust your way!  When was yours sent to ROFR?


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Mine was sent on 3/9. So won't be much longer either way. If you look on the first page of this thread you will see a summary of everybody who is still waiting and those who have passed. Our very hard working forum member "That's Nice" does an amazing job of maintaining all the info!


----------



## ffwillie

ffwillie--$80-$24,000-300-SSR-March- 219/'15, 300/'16, 300/'17-sent 3/20 - my contract is actually two 150 point contracts sold together.


----------



## pangyal

Here we go again! OMG!!!

pangyal-- $85- $23250- 250- BWV- December- 250/'13, 250/'14, 250/'15, 250/'16 and beyond.  Sent 4/2. Includes closing costs and 2015 MF. Fingers crossed!


----------



## cinamon344

$73-$16,945-200-SSR-Dec-12/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 3/6, passed 4/1

Waiting was so hard!  So happy we passed!  Found out last night at 7pm!


----------



## daraweb

Trying to get a sense of the going rate for VGF.  I know there aren't many resale contracts out there but I am surprised that there are only 2 since Jan 1.  Found some resale listings for $170...that is just CRAZY! 

Congrats to who all who have recently passed!


----------



## SecretPoohLove

Thought I would join the party....fingers crossed!

SecretPoohLove---$105-$10,500-100-BCV-Jun-200/'15, 100/'16-sent 4/2


----------



## dizrazzi

passed


----------



## dizrazzi

$87-$13050-150-BWV-Mar, 150/'15, 150/16, sent 3/6, passed 4/2


----------



## Starshine

$89-$2,670-30-BWV-Feb- 0/'15- 30/'16 - sent 2/26, passed 4/1


----------



## miprender

Small 50 point contract at VWL. Just waiting on closing documents now but we passed ROFR 

$95 -$4,750-50-VWL-Dec- 0/'15, 50/'16-sent 3/2, passed 3/25


----------



## ~MandR~

~MandR~---$75-$13,500-180-AKV-Mar- 15/'14, 180/'15, 180/'16-sent 4/3


----------



## pangyal

daraweb said:


> Trying to get a sense of the going rate for VGF.  I know there aren't many resale contracts out there but I am surprised that there are only 2 since Jan 1.  Found some resale listings for $170...that is just CRAZY!
> 
> Congrats to who all who have recently passed!



You can search this thread for VGF and what has passed. The average seems to currently be about $140/pt from what I can see across the board.


----------



## mathed101

Mathed101---$77-$12,320-160-AKV-Mar, 0/14, 93/15, 160/16, sent 2/11, passed 3/9

Received Closing Documents today 4/3!!!  Hopefully we will close by 4/17!!!


----------



## that's nice

Page 30 updated.....



hunty said:


> Hunty---$82-$12,710-155-BWV-Aug- 7/'14, 155/'15, 155/'16-sent 3/16
> fingers crossed





disneybex said:


> Disneybex---$90-$9,000-100-BCV-Aug- 0/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16-sent 03/31





FSUSammy said:


> FSUSammy---$75-$15,000-200-AKV-Jun- 64/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 03/31


Good Luck everyone!



BuzzyBelle said:


> Passed 4/1 !!!!


Welcome Home!!!!!


----------



## that's nice

Hogzilla said:


> $81-$16,200-200-AKV-Aug-200/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 3/1, passed 3/24


Welcome Home!!!!



HookdonWDW said:


> Hookdonwdw---$70-$16,100-230-OKW-Feb- 14/'14, 230/'15, 230/'16-sent 03/31


Good Luck!



anmay27 said:


> $81.50- $13,855- 170- VWL- Feb - 170/'14, 170/'15, 170/'16 Sent 3/5 Passed 4/1


Welcome Home!!!!



ffwillie said:


> ffwillie--$80-$24,000-300-SSR-March- 219/'15, 300/'16, 300/'17-sent 3/20


Good Luck!



pangyal said:


> Here we go again! OMG!!!
> 
> pangyal-- $85- $23250- 250- BWV- December- 250/'13, 250/'14, 250/'15, 250/'16 and beyond.  Sent 4/2. Includes closing costs and 2015 MF. Fingers crossed!


Good Luck!



cinamon344 said:


> $73-$16,945-200-SSR-Dec-12/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 3/6, passed 4/1


Welcome Home!!!!



SecretPoohLove said:


> SecretPoohLove---$105-$10,500-100-BCV-Jun-200/'15, 100/'16-sent 4/2


Good Luck!!



dizrazzi said:


> $87-$13050-150-BWV-Mar, 150/'15, 150/16, sent 3/6, passed 4/2


Welcome Home!!!!



Starshine said:


> $89-$2,670-30-BWV-Feb- 0/'15- 30/'16 - sent 2/26, passed 4/1


Welcome Home!!!!



miprender said:


> $95 -$4,750-50-VWL-Dec- 0/'15, 50/'16-sent 3/2, passed 3/25


Welcome Home!!!!



~MandR~ said:


> ~MandR~---$75-$13,500-180-AKV-Mar- 15/'14, 180/'15, 180/'16-sent 4/3


Good Luck!



mathed101 said:


> Mathed101---$77-$12,320-160-AKV-Mar, 0/14, 93/15, 160/16, sent 2/11, passed 3/9
> 
> Received Closing Documents today 4/3!!!  Hopefully we will close by 4/17!!!


Welcome Home!!!!


----------



## wallygirl

$75-$8379-100-SSR-Aug, 89/14, 100/15, 100/16, -sent 3/30


----------



## KsgoingtoDisney!

WE PASSED!!!!!!



KsgoingtoDisney!---$105-$18,143-160-BLT-Jun-8/'13, 83/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-sent 3/7, PASSED 4/3

yay yay yay yay yay!!!


----------



## holden

holden--$110-$22,000-200-BLT-Apr-0/'13, 0/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 4/2

We offered full price because we wanted a contract with an April use year (we currently have BLT with an April use year).  April at BLT is difficult to find!


----------



## Disneychica18

disneychica18--$103.50-$22,630-200-BLT-Sept-0/''13, 161/'14,200/''15, 200/'16 sent 4/6


----------



## mrharris03

mrharris03 said:


> mrharris03---$109-$19,082-160-AUL/subsidized-Mar-160/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-sent 3/8
> 
> This is the first offer on a DVC for my wife and I. Paid a bit more per point because the contract has subsidized MFs and came with 2014 points for free (which we may rent).  Hopefully, we'll clear ROFR without issue!



Passed 4/6!

mrharris03---$109-$19,082-160-AUL/subsidized-Mar-160/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-sent 3/8, passed 4/6


----------



## Lakegirl

WOOOHOOOO WE PASSED ROFR ON 4/6/2015 FOR VWL. We had sent in 3/12/2015.  SOOOOO EXCITED!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snurk71

Snurk71---$140-$14,000-100-VGF-Sep-36/'13, 46/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16-sent 2/28, passed 4/6


----------



## Toniann966

Toniann966 said:


> SSR. $73.5. / 14,700 / 200/ Dec UY /0 '14, 200 '15/ sent March 7.
> I was anxious and nervous BEFORE it was sent. It's gonna be a loong month.
> Timing of it makes me nervous. The end of the 30 days will be spring/ Easter break. More people at disney buying direct!


Passed today!
I am currently at SSR on rented points. Heard the great news this morning. 31 days in.


----------



## Rylie Grite

$75-$15,000-200-SSR-Jun-0/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 4/8

First post, been reading a lot, the board is a great resource thanks all for contributing.


----------



## supersnoop

Since all our contracts are in my name, my wife was frustrated that she didn't have a membership card of her own for discounts and whatnot. I convinced her it was cheaper to buy her own contract than to re-title our others. 

supersnoop---$80-$2,527-25-BWV-Dec-0/'13, 25/'14, 25/'15, 25/'16-sent 4/6


----------



## DWorldOrBust

supersnoop said:


> Since all our contracts are in my name, my wife was frustrated that she didn't have a membership card of her own for discounts and whatnot. I convinced her it was cheaper to buy her own contract than to re-title our others.
> 
> supersnoop---$80-$2,527-25-BWV-Dec-0/'13, 25/'14, 25/'15, 25/'16-sent 4/6



Lol I like the way you think Supersnoop!!!! I wish I could get my Fiance to think that way! Congrats and good luck.


----------



## DWorldOrBust

Just sent off the signed contract and deposit on this one... Hopefully it cures my Addontitis for a while lol! 

DWorldOrBust---$140-$7000-50-VGF-Apr-30/'14, 50/'15, 50/'16

Hopefully it will be sent to Disney for ROFR on Monday.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

*Friendlyadvice2---$78-$19,500-250-VWL-Aug-0/'14, 485/'15, 250/'16, sent 3/9*

I forgot to provide my update..........passed 4/7.
Good luck to everybody waiting!


----------



## Dsnybob

dsnybob—$62-$21,700-350-SSR-June-0/'15, 0/'16, 350/'17-sent 3/4, passed 4/11

2015 and 2015 dues were paid by seller


----------



## Htide

$82-$19,960-220-AKV-Feb-220/'14, 220/'15, 220/'16-sent 3/14, Passed 4/11


----------



## dpjl

dpjl said:


> Can't wait to start making Food & Wine Festival reservations!  fingers crossed
> 
> $81-$12,150-150-BWV-Apr- 101/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 3/15
> Hoorah!  just got the email passed RoFR 4/11


----------



## hunty

Hunty---$82-$12,710-155-BWV-Aug- 7/'14, 155/'15, 155/'16-sent 3/16, Passed 4/11


----------



## Ibreakplanes

Ibreakplanes---$80-$16,800-210-SSR-Aug-8/'14, 210/'15, 210/'16-sent 4/6


----------



## lisa3635

We're adding on again...

lisa3635--$83-$16,600-200-SSR-December- 400/'14, 200/15, 200/'16-sent 4/12


----------



## hscbikes

Trying for my first! and PASSED!!! WOOT!!!!  
hscbikes - $84 - $9460 - 100 - AKL - September - 100/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16 - sent 3/20, passed 4/14


----------



## Disney_Brit

So excited! I was told 21-25 days to receive closing documents.
Disney_Brit---$84-$13,440-160-AKL-Dec-144/'13, 160/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-sent 3/17, passed 4/13


----------



## DWorldOrBust

DWorldOrBust said:


> Just sent off the signed contract and deposit on this one... Hopefully it cures my Addontitis for a while lol!
> 
> DWorldOrBust---$140-$7000-50-VGF-Apr-30/'14, 50/'15, 50/'16
> 
> Hopefully it will be sent to Disney for ROFR on Monday.



Sent to Disney for ROFR today.


----------



## Scott Eichenberger

Scott Eichenberger said:


> ike3255 $62-$15,500-250-SSR-Sep- 0/'14, 250/'15, 250/'16-sent 2/19,



Passed ike3255 $62-$15,500-250-SSR-Sep- 18/'14, 250/'15, 250/'16-sent 3/6, passed 4/6


----------



## hopeful4fl

Scott Eichenberger said:


> Passed ike3255 $62-$15,500-250-SSR-Sep- 18/'14, 250/'15, 250/'16-sent 3/6, passed 4/6


Congrats. That is an awesome price.


----------



## that's nice

wallygirl said:


> $75-$8379-100-SSR-Aug, 89/14, 100/15, 100/16, -sent 3/30


Good Luck!



KsgoingtoDisney! said:


> WE PASSED!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> KsgoingtoDisney!---$105-$18,143-160-BLT-Jun-8/'13, 83/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-sent 3/7, PASSED 4/3
> 
> yay yay yay yay yay!!!


Welcome Home!



holden said:


> holden--$110-$22,000-200-BLT-Apr-0/'13, 0/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 4/2


Good Luck!



Disneychica18 said:


> disneychica18--$103.50-$22,630-200-BLT-Sept-0/''13, 161/'14,200/''15, 200/'16 sent 4/6


Good Luck!



mrharris03 said:


> Passed 4/6!
> 
> mrharris03---$109-$19,082-160-AUL/subsidized-Mar-160/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-sent 3/8, passed 4/6


Welcome Home!!!




Lakegirl said:


> WOOOHOOOO WE PASSED ROFR ON 4/6/2015 FOR VWL. We had sent in 3/12/2015.  SOOOOO EXCITED!!!!!!!!


Welcome Home!!!!



Snurk71 said:


> Snurk71---$140-$14,000-100-VGF-Sep-36/'13, 46/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16-sent 2/28, passed 4/6


Welcome Home!!!!



Toniann966 said:


> Passed today!
> I am currently at SSR on rented points. Heard the great news this morning. 31 days in.


Welcome Home!!!



Rylie Grite said:


> $75-$15,000-200-SSR-Jun-0/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 4/8
> 
> First post, been reading a lot, the board is a great resource thanks all for contributing.


Good Luck!



supersnoop said:


> supersnoop---$80-$2,527-25-BWV-Dec-0/'13, 25/'14, 25/'15, 25/'16-sent 4/6


Good Luck!



Friendlyadvice2 said:


> *Friendlyadvice2---$78-$19,500-250-VWL-Aug-0/'14, 485/'15, 250/'16, sent 3/9*
> 
> I forgot to provide my update..........passed 4/7.
> Good luck to everybody waiting!


Welcome Home!!!


----------



## DWorldOrBust

that's nice said:


> Good Luck!
> 
> 
> Welcome Home!
> 
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> 
> Welcome Home!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Home!!!!
> 
> 
> Welcome Home!!!!
> 
> 
> Welcome Home!!!
> 
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> 
> Welcome Home!!!




Thank you for maintaining the list! Can you please add my VGF contract a few comments above to the "Waiting" category?


----------



## that's nice

Page 32 updated...



Dsnybob said:


> dsnybob—$62-$21,700-350-SSR-June-0/'15, 0/'16, 350/'17-sent 3/4, passed 4/11
> 
> 2015 and 2015 dues were paid by seller


Welcome Home!!!



Htide said:


> $82-$19,960-220-AKV-Feb-220/'14, 220/'15, 220/'16-sent 3/14, Passed 4/11


Welcome Home!!!

Welcome Home!!!



hunty said:


> Hunty---$82-$12,710-155-BWV-Aug- 7/'14, 155/'15, 155/'16-sent 3/16, Passed 4/11


Welcome Home!!!



Ibreakplanes said:


> Ibreakplanes---$80-$16,800-210-SSR-Aug-8/'14, 210/'15, 210/'16-sent 4/6


Good Luck!


----------



## jnjhuddle

*jnjhuddle---$71-$4,292-50-OKW-OCT- 4/'14, 50/'15, 50/'16-sent 4/13*

After 15 trips to WDW, we have decided to try the DVC thing! Starting small, but after reading through this DIS board thread, I'm convinced that I too will come down with a case of Addonitis. Hope there's a cure for it....


----------



## abbysmama

$78-$20,322-235-VWL-Aug- 235/'15, 235/'16- sent 4/8


----------



## lishie

Woo hoo! The closing company got our documents and checks monday, closed Tuesday and the deed was recorded yesterday! So excited! We're a few days shy of two months from our offer being accepted to the deed being recorded. Can't wait to hear from DVC with my new member number.


----------



## that's nice

lisa3635 said:


> We're adding on again...
> 
> lisa3635--$83-$16,600-200-SSR-December- 400/'14, 200/15, 200/'16-sent 4/12


Good Luck!



hscbikes said:


> Trying for my first! and PASSED!!! WOOT!!!!
> hscbikes - $84 - $9460 - 100 - AKL - September - 100/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16 - sent 3/20, passed 4/14


Welcome Home!!!



Disney_Brit said:


> So excited! I was told 21-25 days to receive closing documents.
> Disney_Brit---$84-$13,440-160-AKL-Dec-144/'13, 160/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-sent 3/17, passed 4/13


Welcome Home!



DWorldOrBust said:


> Sent to Disney for ROFR today.


Added



Scott Eichenberger said:


> Passed ike3255 $62-$15,500-250-SSR-Sep- 18/'14, 250/'15, 250/'16-sent 3/6, passed 4/6


Welcome Home!



DWorldOrBust said:


> Thank you for maintaining the list! Can you please add my VGF contract a few comments above to the "Waiting" category?


Been a bit behind... all caught up now



jnjhuddle said:


> *jnjhuddle---$71-$4,292-50-OKW-OCT- 4/'14, 50/'15, 50/'16-sent 4/13*
> 
> After 15 trips to WDW, we have decided to try the DVC thing! Starting small, but after reading through this DIS board thread, I'm convinced that I too will come down with a case of Addonitis. Hope there's a cure for it....


Good Luck!



abbysmama said:


> $78-$20,322-235-VWL-Aug- 235/'15, 235/'16- sent 4/8


Good Luck!


----------



## hw588

hw588 said:


> WOW!  I am impressed.... Just passed ROFR on Friday and we received our closing papers via email today!!!  YAY!!!!! Almost there!



So I was so excited that we got our closing papers so fast... Bubble burst... Sellers are really sitting on theirs.... We had ours turned in by March 30th (they were due back by April 1st.... And STILL waiting on our sellers to send in their closing docs.... 2 days shy of a month since they were emailed to both sellers and buyers.... They have drug their feet every step of the way on this process.... I wish there was something we could do since they took so long... Does anyone know if the buyers AND sellers are given the same dates to return documents? Just curious.  The title company said they were on vacation.... really must be nice to take a month long vacation.... The title company was calling me before they were due back checking to see if we were gonna get them sent in... sounds like they should have been on the sellers for that!


----------



## ckb_nc

↑
ckb_nc- $70-$17500-250- SSR Dec- 27/'14, 250/'15, 250/'16-sent 2/17
Passed ROFL 3/12

Got closing papers today 4/16 (was getting worried and was literally giving until tomorrow to contact title company). Seller is in England so may take a while to actually close. 

This thread and this forum (along with *********** site/forum) where/are huge. Literally read the entire forum before I submitted a contract. Used DVC resales BTW - rather flawless to date. 

There is a week in June with literally no kids (one in summer school in college and the other off on a cruise with my parents); may just have to hit WDW


----------



## forloveofmickey

forloveofmickey---$86.25-$34,500-400-BCV-Feb-  400/'15, 400/'16, 400/'17 ,-sent 4/2

Good Luck to everyone!!  The waiting is torture!!


----------



## Lakegirl

ckb_nc said:


> ↑
> ckb_nc- $70-$17500-250- SSR Dec- 27/'14, 250/'15, 250/'16-sent 2/17
> Passed ROFL 3/12
> 
> Got closing papers today 4/16 (was getting worried and was literally giving until tomorrow to contact title company). Seller is in England so may take a while to actually close.
> 
> This thread and this forum (along with *********** site/forum) where/are huge. Literally read the entire forum before I submitted a contract. Used DVC resales BTW - rather flawless to date.
> 
> There is a week in June with literally no kids (one in summer school in college and the other off on a cruise with my parents); may just have to hit WDW


 When did you pass Estoppel?


----------



## sawkam

sawkam said:


> sawkam -- $75 - $20,707 - 250 - VWL - MAR - 0/14, 250/15, 250/16 - sent 3/18



passed 4/17...very excited!


----------



## To the honeypots

Good luck everyone!


----------



## suebeelin

170 SSR, June UY, no 2015, all 2016 and beyond-- $65pp, buyer pays $375 closing and $195 buyer admin fee. 

Sent into rofr today.


----------



## ffwillie

ffwillie--$80-$24,000-300-SSR-March- 219/'15, 300/'16, 300/'17-sent 3/20, passed 4/18


----------



## TheMinnieFlounder99

Can't wait to close and start planning our net trip!


----------



## TheMinnieFlounder99

We passed ROFR earlier today on a loaded OKW contract.

$74-$8,390-100-OKW-Oct-100/'13, 100/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16-sent 3/22, passed 4/18


----------



## Eema of Pearl

Didn't want to post before we passed, seemed like bad luck.

$140-$33 600 - 446 - 240 -VGF - April - 236/2014, 210/2015, 240/2016, sent 3/22 passed 4/18

Very excited, but bummed that we will likely (well, I ) will have to change all the ADRs and travel dates around for our fall trip (which we now want to book on points).


----------



## Lakegirl

Eema of Pearl said:


> Didn't want to post before we passed, seemed like bad luck.
> 
> $140-$33 600 - 446 - 240 -VGF - April - 236/2014, 210/2015, 240/2016, sent 3/22 passed 4/18
> 
> Very excited, but bummed that we will likely (well, I ) will have to change all the ADRs and travel dates around for our fall trip (which we now want to book on points).


That's a great contract!!!


----------



## hopeful4fl

hopeful4fl said:


> So, here is some information the broker shared with me on next steps:
> 1> Since my seller is international, an extra week is generally assumed due to the need to get the sellers docs notarized at a US Embassy.
> 2> Title firm, in the interim, will do a title search and Estoppel. This takes about 2 weeks.
> 3> Document mailing, signing, mailing back, etc another week.
> 4> Once all is done, papers sent to Disney and we "should" get membership card and points in 3 weeks.
> 
> Example (and expected) timeline for I:
> Sent for ROFR - 2/7
> Passed ROFR - 3/5
> Expected Closing - 4/9 (Sellers docs + title search + Estoppel + Buyers signing and mailing....)
> Expected DVC Membership Enablement - 5/1.
> 
> Hope this helps our waiting Disney friends. I have my fingers crossed for you. BEST OF LUCK.


Here is a timeline update:
Sent for ROFR - 2/7
Passed ROFR - 3/5
Estoppel from Disney - 4/2
Buyer (I) sent documents for closing - 4/3
International Seller (went out of the way to expedite) docs sent in - 4/15
Closing - 4/15
Deed sent for recording - 4/15
Deed Recorded - 4/16 (was actually recorded night of 4/15)
Waiting for Membership number - Expected 2 weeks

Best of luck to all others waiting for their magical passport and hoping this timeline will provide some guidance to expected timelines currently. As loooooooong as this has been, the amount of $$ saved is worth it.


----------



## playjar

playjar said:


> playjar--$80- $13,600- 170- SS- Feb- 340/'15, 170/'16, 170/'17- sent 3/22



passed 4/18. Woo hoo!!! Onto the estoppel thread; hoping that goes quickly! Pixie dust please


----------



## DisMom829

playjar said:


> passed 4/18. Woo hoo!!! Onto the estoppel thread; hoping that goes quickly! Pixie dust please



We passed ROFR on 3/25.  Still waiting on Estoppel and to receive closing docs.  It's not an extremely quick process, we're hoping to get closing docs this week!  Fingers and toes are crossed!


----------



## 4RKids

4RKids --$92-$15,181-150-BCV-Aug- 83/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16 - sent 3/20, passed 4/17  

buyer pays 2015 MF's and closing

First contract - thanks very much to "that's nice" for maintaining this site and all that contribute.


----------



## JmzAndJac

JmzAndJac---$81-$12,150-150-BWV-Oct-12/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 3/24

Passed ROFR on 4/20/2015!!! Now on to estoppel waiting.


----------



## Hogzilla

$82.50-$16,500-200-AKV-Sep-200/'13, 200/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 4/20  .... now the (1st) wait.


----------



## Crystal824

$75-$15,509-200-SSR-Feb-0/'14, 0/'15, 200/'16- sent 3/24- passed 4/20.


----------



## 3pletprincesses

3pletprincesses said:


> 3pletprincesses ---$85-$13,600-160-BLT-Feb-26/'15, 160/'16-sent 18/3


Still no news


----------



## wallygirl

3pletprincesses said:


> Still no news


Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## SecretPoohLove

Just can't seem to stop this addonitis! Yes, I know I overpaid, but I really wanted the small add on for our blt points and it was better than the 170 I was willing to pay direct. 

SecretPoohLove--$129-$7740-60-BLT-Jun-60/'15, 60/'16-sent 4/21


----------



## JamesA1

SecretPoohLove said:


> Just can't seem to stop this addonitis! Yes, I know I overpaid, but I really wanted the small add on for our blt points and it was better than the 170 I was willing to pay direct.
> 
> SecretPoohLove--$129-$7740-60-BLT-Jun-60/'15, 60/'16-sent 4/21



I do not think that is a bad price. You have a contract with 2015 point. Many around the same price have no points until 2016.


----------



## Tarzan513

tarzan513--$76-$19,201-230-SSR-Jun-27/'14, 230/'15, 230/'16-sent 3/25- passed 4/20


----------



## jandlinz

Jandlinz--$73-$11,680-160 SSR- Aug-00/'15, 160/"16 sent 4/21
Wish us luck! We can't wait to be a part of the club!


----------



## wallygirl

jandlinz said:


> Jandlinz--$73-$11,680-160 SSR- Aug-00/'15, 160/"16 sent 4/21
> Wish us luck! We can't wait to be a part of the club!



Good luck!  We submitted 3/30 for ROFR and are anxiously awaiting a reply!


----------



## that's nice

Page 33 updated...



forloveofmickey said:


> forloveofmickey---$86.25-$34,500-400-BCV-Feb- 400/'15, 400/'16, 400/'17 ,-sent 4/2


Good Luck!



sawkam said:


> passed 4/17...very excited!


Welcome Home!



suebeelin said:


> 170 SSR, June UY, no 2015, all 2016 and beyond-- $65pp, buyer pays $375 closing and $195 buyer admin fee.
> 
> Sent into rofr today.


Please use the correct format and include all info to be added to the list. Thanks


----------



## that's nice

ffwillie said:


> ffwillie--$80-$24,000-300-SSR-March- 219/'15, 300/'16, 300/'17-sent 3/20, passed 4/18


Welcome Home!



TheMinnieFlounder99 said:


> $74-$8,390-100-OKW-Oct-100/'13, 100/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16-sent 3/22, passed 4/18


Welcome Home!



Eema of Pearl said:


> Didn't want to post before we passed, seemed like bad luck.
> 
> $140-$33 600 - 446 - 240 -VGF - April - 236/2014, 210/2015, 240/2016, sent 3/22 passed 4/18
> 
> Very excited, but bummed that we will likely (well, I ) will have to change all the ADRs and travel dates around for our fall trip (which we now want to book on points).


Welcome Home!



playjar said:


> passed 4/18. Woo hoo!!! Onto the estoppel thread; hoping that goes quickly! Pixie dust please


Welcome Home!



4RKids said:


> 4RKids --$92-$15,181-150-BCV-Aug- 83/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16 - sent 3/20, passed 4/17
> 
> buyer pays 2015 MF's and closing
> 
> First contract - thanks very much to "that's nice" for maintaining this site and all that contribute.


Welcome Home!

You're welcome. 



JmzAndJac said:


> JmzAndJac---$81-$12,150-150-BWV-Oct-12/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 3/24
> 
> Passed ROFR on 4/20/2015!!! Now on to estoppel waiting.


Welcome Home!



Hogzilla said:


> $82.50-$16,500-200-AKV-Sep-200/'13, 200/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 4/20  .... now the (1st) wait.


Good Luck!



Crystal824 said:


> $75-$15,509-200-SSR-Feb-0/'14, 0/'15, 200/'16- sent 3/24- passed 4/20.


Welcome Home!



SecretPoohLove said:


> Just can't seem to stop this addonitis! Yes, I know I overpaid, but I really wanted the small add on for our blt points and it was better than the 170 I was willing to pay direct.
> 
> SecretPoohLove--$129-$7740-60-BLT-Jun-60/'15, 60/'16-sent 4/21


Good Luck!



Tarzan513 said:


> tarzan513--$76-$19,201-230-SSR-Jun-27/'14, 230/'15, 230/'16-sent 3/25- passed 4/20


Welcome Home!




jandlinz said:


> Jandlinz--$73-$11,680-160 SSR- Aug-00/'15, 160/"16 sent 4/21
> Wish us luck! We can't wait to be a part of the club!


Good Luck!


----------



## that's nice

Removed due to no response....

kutzfam---$68.15-$12,397-160-SSR-Dec- 160/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-sent 2/4
disneyhutson---$79-$12,600-160-SSR-Jun-109/2013-160/2014-160/2015-160/2016, sent 2/10
Dalmationfan---$45-$10,800-240-VB-Feb-0/'15, 240/'16 sent 2/26

SSR    $79 Jun   160   $12,720     109     160    160   02/09   DisneyHutson
SSR    $68 Dec   160   $12,397       0     160    160   02/04   kutzfam
VB    $45 Feb  240  $10,800      0      0    240  02/26  Dalmationfan


----------



## that's nice

I've volunteered to run this thread since January of 2014. I haven't had much DIS time lately and most of it has been maintaining this thread. If there is anyone out there that would like to take over starting July 1st, please let me know. There is so much useful information for resale buyers/sellers to use in threads like these and I wouldn't want to see that go away.

Also.... besides one 'fluke' ROFR in March, there has been no ROFRs since January.


----------



## suebeelin

suebeelin said:


> 170 SSR, June UY, no 2015, all 2016 and beyond-- $65pp, buyer pays $375 closing and $195 buyer admin fee.
> 
> Sent into rofr today.



Sorry!

Suebeelin - $65 - $11,810- 170- SSR - June- 0/14, 0/15, 170/16 - sent 4/17


----------



## that's nice

suebeelin said:


> Sorry!
> 
> Suebeelin - $65 - $11,810- 170- SSR - June- 0/14, 0/15, 170/16 - sent 4/17


Good Luck!


----------



## okcarrie

We are jumping in with our first contract.

okcarrie -- $83 - $14772 -160 - AKL - Sep - 28/13, 160/14, 160/15, 160/16 - sent 4/23.


----------



## disneybex

We just found out there is 20 points left in this use year (it was advertised as none) and have had to sign an amendment - will this hold things up? It was sent to Disney for ROFR on 30th March.


----------



## wallygirl

wallygirl said:


> $75-$8379-100-SSR-Aug, 89/14, 100/15, 100/16, -sent 3/30


PASSED 4/24!!!


----------



## HooptyDis99

$75-$12,551-160-SSR-Mar-0/'14, 13/'15, 160/'16-sent 4/14


----------



## holden

holden said:


> holden--$110-$22,000-200-BLT-Apr-0/'13, 0/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 4/2
> 
> We offered full price because we wanted a contract with an April use year (we currently have BLT with an April use year).  April at BLT is difficult to find!



Passed 4/24!


----------



## forloveofmickey

Congratulations!! My BCV went in on 4/2 also.  I'm hoping we'll be next!


----------



## 3pletprincesses

that's nice said:


> I've volunteered to run this thread since January of 2014. I haven't had much DIS time lately and most of it has been maintaining this thread. If there is anyone out there that would like to take over starting July 1st, please let me know. There is so much useful information for resale buyers/sellers to use in threads like these and I wouldn't want to see that go away.
> 
> Also.... besides one 'fluke' ROFR in March, there has been no ROFRs since January.


If no one wants to take over , I can do it for a while to continue with the thread. It's been very useful to my family


----------



## tarheelblue8853

tarheelblue8853 said:


> tarheelblue8853---$76-$9,500-125-AKV-April- 0/'14, 250/'15, 125/'16 - sent 3/23



Passed 4/24!!  Now what, 3 more weeks for estoppels?  I guess we've already waited this long!


----------



## pangyal

forloveofmickey said:


> Congratulations!! My BCV went in on 4/2 also.  I'm hoping we'll be next!



That's my sent date as well... I assumed I'd hear late next week, but now I'm going to be on pins and needles every hour!


----------



## MouseyMin

tarheelblue8853 said:


> Passed 4/24!!  Now what, 3 more weeks for estoppels?  I guess we've already waited this long!


Congratulations on passing ROFR!!  Unfortunately, estoppel has been taking 4-5 weeks lately.


----------



## GAVSMOMS

GAVSMOMS---$78-$8,580-110-AKL-JUNE-0/'15, 110/'16-sent 3/28, passed 4/25


----------



## forloveofmickey

pangyal said:


> That's my sent date as well... I assumed I'd hear late next week, but now I'm going to be on pins and needles every hour!




You and me both!!  I was estimating around Tuesday but with others getting responses it may well be soon. Good luck to you!  I hope we both make it through!


----------



## bigskyernurse

bigskyernurse-$45-$7776-150-VB-JUN-0/'14, 72/'15, 150/'16-sent 3/20, passed 4/24!!!! Yay!!!!


----------



## pangyal

forloveofmickey said:


> You and me both!!  I was estimating around Tuesday but with others getting responses it may well be soon. Good luck to you!  I hope we both make it through!



I got spoiled with our AKV contract where we heard after 23 days...I thought it would be an easier wait this time, but now that it's down to the wire, it's no better lol. I have my fingers crossed for you too! (And everyone else of course)


----------



## mitchell1223

mitchell1223---$73-$14600-200-SSR-December-0/'15, 200/'16-sent 3/27, passed 4/25

First DVC contract for our family that has visited WDW 11 times in the last 8 years, if we had only pulled the trigger earlier...


----------



## ColinBlair

$80-$14,103-160-SSR-Dec-123/'13, 160/'14, 160/'15-sent 4/20

Requested all '14 points be banked. This will be my first DCV purchase.


----------



## SomeImaginationHuh

SomeImaginationHuh --- $115 - $22,199 - 180 - BLT - June - 180/'14, 180/'15, 180/'16 - sent 4/24


----------



## 3pletprincesses

3pletprincesses said:


> 3pletprincesses ---$85-$13,600-160-BLT-Feb-26/'15, 160/'16-sent 18/3



WE PASSED!!!!! Ok we passed on April 21.

3pletprincesses ---$85-$13,600-160-BLT-Feb-26/'15, 160/'16-sent 18/3 passed 21/04


----------



## disneybex

Disneybex---$90-$9,000-100-BCV-Aug- 0/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16-sent 03/31

We passed today! Plus we found out we have 20 points from 2014 included


----------



## FSUSammy

FSUSammy said:


> FSUSammy---$75-$15,000-200-AKV-Jun- 64/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 03/31



Passed 4/27!!!!


----------



## SecretPoohLove

SecretPoohLove said:


> Thought I would join the party....fingers crossed!
> 
> SecretPoohLove---$105-$10,500-100-BCV-Jun-200/'15, 100/'16-sent 4/2



We passed today! 4/27!   Yippee!!!!


----------



## forloveofmickey

SecretPoohLove said:


> We passed today! 4/27!   Yippee!!!!



I hope 3 is a charm!  lol


----------



## forloveofmickey

forloveofmickey said:


> I hope 3 is a charm!  lol


Congratulations!


----------



## forloveofmickey

disneybex said:


> Disneybex---$90-$9,000-100-BCV-Aug- 0/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16-sent 03/31
> 
> We passed today! Plus we found out we have 20 points from 2014 included


Congratulations!


----------



## forloveofmickey

forloveofmickey---$86.25-$34,500-400-BCV-Feb- 400/'15, 400/'16, 400/'17 ,-sent 4/2 Passed 4/28

Yay!!! We just passed!!!


----------



## suebeelin

3pletprincesses said:


> WE PASSED!!!!! Ok we passed on April 21.
> 
> 3pletprincesses ---$85-$13,600-160-BLT-Feb-26/'15, 160/'16-sent 18/3 passed 21/04



Just curious-- which broker did you use? Did you or seller pay maint fees and/or closing costs? 

Congrats!!! That's an unbelievable price!!


----------



## Lakegirl

forloveofmickey said:


> forloveofmickey---$86.25-$34,500-400-BCV-Feb- 400/'15, 400/'16, 400/'17 ,-sent 4/2 Passed 4/28
> 
> Yay!!! We just passed!!!


 Congratulations!!! Someday I would love to have that many points


----------



## forloveofmickey

Lakegirl said:


> Congratulations!!! Someday I would love to have that many points


Thank you!


----------



## 3pletprincesses

suebeelin said:


> Just curious-- which broker did you use? Did you or seller pay maint fees and/or closing costs?
> 
> Congrats!!! That's an unbelievable price!!



We used Nathan at Timeshare Broker Services. Seller paid for 2015 maintenance fee and I paid for the closing costs


----------



## lovelylady226

lovelylady226-$100-5,000-50BWV-April-43/'14, 50/'15, 50/'16-Sent 4/27


----------



## pangyal

forloveofmickey said:


> forloveofmickey---$86.25-$34,500-400-BCV-Feb- 400/'15, 400/'16, 400/'17 ,-sent 4/2 Passed 4/28
> 
> Yay!!! We just passed!!!



Oh yay!!! Congratulations! I'm still waiting lol.


----------



## Disneychica18

Congrats on everyone that has passed. We are patiently waiting to hear. We submitted on April 6, so hopefully we will hear soon. This waiting is craziness


----------



## pangyal

pangyal said:


> Here we go again! OMG!!!
> 
> pangyal-- $85- $23250- 250- BWV- December- 250/'13, 250/'14, 250/'15, 250/'16 and beyond.  Sent 4/2. Includes closing costs and 2015 MF. Fingers crossed!



Yay! We passed! We're going to have some fun with all of the 2013-2015 points, I think


----------



## MouseyMin

pangyal said:


> Yay! We passed! We're going to have some fun with all of the 2013-2015 points, I think



Congrats!!  Sounds like a great contract!!


----------



## that's nice

Page 35 updated



okcarrie said:


> okcarrie -- $83 - $14772 -160 - AKL - Sep - 28/13, 160/14, 160/15, 160/16 - sent 4/23


Good Luck!



wallygirl said:


> PASSED 4/24!!!


Welcome Home!!!



HooptyDis99 said:


> $75-$12,551-160-SSR-Mar-0/'14, 13/'15, 160/'16-sent 4/14


Good Luck!



holden said:


> Passed 4/24!


Welcome Home!!!



3pletprincesses said:


> If no one wants to take over , I can do it for a while to continue with the thread. It's been very useful to my family


Congratulations!!!!!! You've won the grand prize!!!!!! I know you'll do a great job! 




tarheelblue8853 said:


> Passed 4/24!!  Now what, 3 more weeks for estoppels?  I guess we've already waited this long!


Welcome Home!!!



GAVSMOMS said:


> GAVSMOMS---$78-$8,580-110-AKL-JUNE-0/'15, 110/'16-sent 3/28, passed 4/25


Welcome Home!!!



bigskyernurse said:


> bigskyernurse-$45-$7776-150-VB-JUN-0/'14, 72/'15, 150/'16-sent 3/20, passed 4/24!!!! Yay!!!!


Welcome Home!!!



mitchell1223 said:


> mitchell1223---$73-$14600-200-SSR-December-0/'15, 200/'16-sent 3/27, passed 4/25
> 
> First DVC contract for our family that has visited WDW 11 times in the last 8 years, if we had only pulled the trigger earlier...


Welcome Home!!!


----------



## that's nice

ColinBlair said:


> $80-$14,103-160-SSR-Dec-123/'13, 160/'14, 160/'15-sent 4/20


Good Luck!



SomeImaginationHuh said:


> SomeImaginationHuh --- $115 - $22,199 - 180 - BLT - June - 180/'14, 180/'15, 180/'16 - sent 4/24


Good Luck!



3pletprincesses said:


> WE PASSED!!!!! Ok we passed on April 21.
> 
> 3pletprincesses ---$85-$13,600-160-BLT-Feb-26/'15, 160/'16-sent 18/3 passed 21/04


Welcome Home!!! Nice price.



disneybex said:


> Disneybex---$90-$9,000-100-BCV-Aug- 0/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16-sent 03/31


Good Luck!



FSUSammy said:


> Passed 4/27!!!!


Welcome Home!



SecretPoohLove said:


> We passed today! 4/27!   Yippee!!!!


Welcome home!



forloveofmickey said:


> forloveofmickey---$86.25-$34,500-400-BCV-Feb- 400/'15, 400/'16, 400/'17 ,-sent 4/2 Passed 4/28
> 
> Yay!!! We just passed!!!


Welcome Home!



lovelylady226 said:


> lovelylady226-$100-5,000-50BWV-April-43/'14, 50/'15, 50/'16-Sent 4/27


Good Luck!


----------



## Countryrunner262

We are selling our properties.

One went to ROFR on 4/21. (30 points SSR June use year. 60 points coming on 6/1/15 (30 + 30 banked points from 2014,banked points need to be used by 6/1/16) and 30 points coming on 6/1/16) 90pp

And the other went to ROFR a on 4/16 (150 points SSR a June use year. 182 points coming on 6/1/15 (150 + 32 banked points from 2014, banked points need to be used by 6/1/16) and 150 points coming on 6/1/16.) 77pp


----------



## daraweb

daraweb---$143-$21,450-150-VGF-Dec-150/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 4/29

Spent a little more than we were planning but this was the perfect contract for us!  Fingers crossed that Disney doesn't feel the same way we do about this one


----------



## AZMermaid

azmermaid---$125-$16,418-120-VGC-Sep-0/'13, 0/'14, 259/'15, 16/'16-sent 4/6,


----------



## supersnoop

supersnoop said:


> Since all our contracts are in my name, my wife was frustrated that she didn't have a membership card of her own for discounts and whatnot. I convinced her it was cheaper to buy her own contract than to re-title our others.
> 
> supersnoop---$80-$2,527-25-BWV-Dec-0/'13, 25/'14, 25/'15, 25/'16-sent 4/6


Passed today!
supersnoop---$80-$2,527-25-BWV-Dec-0/'13, 25/'14, 25/'15, 25/'16-sent 4/6,passed 5/1


----------



## Disneychica18

We went out to ROFr on 4/6 as well. Hoping to hear something soon


----------



## Ibreakplanes

Passed 5/2 


Ibreakplanes said:


> Ibreakplanes---$80-$16,800-210-SSR-Aug-8/'14, 210/'15, 210/'16-sent 4/6


----------



## allison plevrakis

$60-$12,000-200-SSR-Sept 2054,'14, 200,'15, 200,'16 200,-ROFR sent 3/4, passed 4/6
Is there a board that tracks the estoppel?  We've been waiting 26 days and we'd like to see the trends of when others are getting their closing docs.  I was seeing 30 days, but now it looks like its been extended even longer??


----------



## Disneychica18

allison plevrakis said:


> $60-$12,000-200-SSR-Sept 2054,'14, 200,'15, 200,'16 200,-ROFR sent 3/4, passed 4/6
> Is there a board that tracks the estoppel?  We've been waiting 26 days and we'd like to see the trends of when others are getting their closing docs.  I was seeing 30 days, but now it looks like its been extended even longer??




Here is the link to the estoppel thread 
http://www.disboards.com/threads/come-on-estoppel.3385440/


----------



## kenly777

allison plevrakis said:


> $60-$12,000-200-SSR-Sept 2054,'14, 200,'15, 200,'16 200,-ROFR sent 3/4, passed 4/6
> Is there a board that tracks the estoppel?  We've been waiting 26 days and we'd like to see the trends of when others are getting their closing docs.  I was seeing 30 days, but now it looks like its been extended even longer??



Wow! What a great price! Reminds me of a few years ago! Congratulations!!


----------



## Hogzilla

allison plevrakis said:


> $60-$12,000-200-SSR-Sept 2054,'14, 200,'15, 200,'16 200,-ROFR sent 3/4, passed 4/6
> Is there a board that tracks the estoppel?  We've been waiting 26 days and we'd like to see the trends of when others are getting their closing docs.  I was seeing 30 days, but now it looks like its been extended even longer??


 
Lately it's been 34-35 days.


----------



## georged1979

georged1979---$67pp-$500 closing paid by me-$11,890-170-SSR-Mar- 0/'15, 170/'16, 170/'17 ,-sent 5/1

Let's hope ROFR goes well!


----------



## Rylie Grite

Rylie Grite said:


> $75-$15,000-200-SSR-Jun-0/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 4/8



Passed Today 5/4  YAY!


----------



## jandlinz

jandlinz said:


> Jandlinz--$73-$11,680-160 SSR- Aug-00/'15, 160/"16 sent 4/21
> Wish us luck! We can't wait to be a part of the club!


Disney just informed the broker the seller's wife was on the deed, but wasn't included in our documents. We had to resign everything with her listed. It will be sent back to Disney probably tomorrow, 5/5.


----------



## abbysmama

abbysmama said:


> $78-$20,322-235-VWL-Aug- 235/'15, 235/'16- sent 4/8




We passed!!!


----------



## Disneychica18

I'm still waiting to hear and mine was sent 4/6. I'm hoping to hear tomorrow and fingers crossed for good news. Congrats to everyone that has passed


----------



## abbysmama

Disneychica18 said:


> I'm still waiting to hear and mine was sent 4/6. I'm hoping to hear tomorrow and fingers crossed for good news. Congrats to everyone that has passed


Good luck!


----------



## Dawn T.

dawngayle- $82--150 BWV- Oct.- 0/14, 437/15, 13/16, 150/17 $12,300 Sent 4/10

Just passed today 5/4!  Very excited!


----------



## georged1979

Dawn T. said:


> dawngayle- $82--150 BWV- Oct.- 0/14, 437/15, 13/16, 150/17 $12,300 Sent 4/10
> 
> Just passed today 5/4!  Very excited!


Big congrats dawn gable.  Nice deal there.


----------



## georged1979

Disneychica18 said:


> I'm still waiting to hear and mine was sent 4/6. I'm hoping to hear tomorrow and fingers crossed for good news. Congrats to everyone that has passed


I'm sure it'll be real soon.  You'll be closing in no time.


----------



## georged1979

Let me post it correctly so I definitely get added to the thread. 
$67-$11,980-170-SSR-Mar-0/'13, 0/'14, 0/'15, 170/'16-sent 5/1


----------



## AZMermaid

Disneychica18 said:


> I'm still waiting to hear and mine was sent 4/6. I'm hoping to hear tomorrow and fingers crossed for good news. Congrats to everyone that has passed


Us too! Maybe tomorrow!


----------



## Mcwinste

$83 - $12,450 - 150 - OKW Extended - March - 150/15, 150/16 - sent 5/5, waiting


----------



## ~MandR~

$75-$13,500-180-AKV-Mar- 15/'14, 180/'15, 180/'16-sent 4/3 passed 5/4

Now our estoppel wait begins.


----------



## Boonesully

Boonesully---$107-$34,240-320-BLT-Dec-0/'13, 0/'14, 1/'15, 320/'16-sent 4/28, waiting


----------



## Disneychica18

Disneychica18 said:


> disneychica18--$103.50-$22,630-200-BLT-Sept-0/''13, 161/'14,200/''15, 200/'16 sent 4/6


 Looks like we will be waiting a few more days. Our sellers apparently haven't banked 2014 points even though the contract clearly states they are banked.  Disney says they either need to be banked or an addendum made saying. There are 161 2014 points, 200 2015 points, etc. I am not happy right now as tomorrow is our 30 day mark. Our broker is not Happy and doing everything she can. What is the deadline to bank for a sept use year?


----------



## forloveofmickey

forloveofmickey said:


> forloveofmickey---$86.25-$34,500-400-BCV-Feb- 400/'15, 400/'16, 400/'17 ,-sent 4/2 Passed 4/28
> 
> Yay!!! We just passed!!!


Waiting for estoppel!!  Passed on 4/28 but still on the waiting list.  Hopefully closing soon!


----------



## SomeImaginationHuh

Found another good one for us:

SomeImaginationHuh --- $100 - $16,395 - 150 - BCV - Feb - 150/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16 - sent 5/5

Also, in the "spreadsheet" version of my BLT request, it is showing 0 for 2014 points, where it should be 180.  It's not a big deal to me, but I like to see who all gets through when there are banked points available.  Thanks!!


----------



## BrittanyLynn

BrittanyLynn---$78-$12,480-160-AKL-June-160/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16, -sent 5/1


----------



## ffwillie

ffwillie --- $114-$18,240-160-BLT-Sept-11/'13, 160/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16 sent 5/6


----------



## pangyal

ffwillie said:


> ffwillie --- $114-$18,240-160-BLT-Sept-11/'13, 160/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16 sent 5/6



So you're the one who snagged that one, lol! Congrats and good luck :-D!


----------



## pangyal

You guys, I'm back on this thread *again*. But it's all part of our master plan to take over DVC. Lol!

pangyal---$80- $13350 (buyer paying '15 MF and closing)- 150- VWL- Dec.- 0/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16 sent 5/7


----------



## rjp6902

pangyal said:


> You guys, I'm back on this thread *again*. But it's all part of our master plan to take over DVC. Lol!
> 
> pangyal---$80- $13350 (buyer paying '15 MF and closing)- 150- VWL- Dec.- 0/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16 sent 5/7



Good luck!


----------



## ffwillie

pangyal said:


> So you're the one who snagged that one, lol! Congrats and good luck :-D!


I missed out on one with the same use year as my SSR contract by two hours several weeks ago and have been haunting the resale listings constantly. I saw it pop up and made an offer 10 minutes later. Unfortunately it was a different use year but a good contract. I think it will be great though as I now have two contracts about 6 months apart.


----------



## that's nice

Pg 37 updated


daraweb said:


> daraweb---$143-$21,450-150-VGF-Dec-150/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 4/29


Good Luck!



AZMermaid said:


> azmermaid---$125-$16,418-120-VGC-Sep-0/'13, 0/'14, 259/'15, 16/'16-sent 4/6


Good Luck!



supersnoop said:


> supersnoop---$80-$2,527-25-BWV-Dec-0/'13, 25/'14, 25/'15, 25/'16-sent 4/6,passed 5/1


Welcome Home!!!!



Ibreakplanes said:


> Passed 5/2


Welcome Home!!



allison plevrakis said:


> $60-$12,000-200-SSR-Sept 2054,'14, 200,'15, 200,'16 200,-ROFR sent 3/4, passed 4/6
> Is there a board that tracks the estoppel?  We've been waiting 26 days and we'd like to see the trends of when others are getting their closing docs.  I was seeing 30 days, but now it looks like its been extended even longer??



Welcome Home!!!


georged1979 said:


> georged1979---$67pp-$500 closing paid by me-$11,890-170-SSR-Mar- 0/'15, 170/'16, 170/'17 ,-sent 5/1
> 
> Let's hope ROFR goes well!


Good Luck!



Rylie Grite said:


> Passed Today 5/4  YAY!


Welcome Home!!!!



jandlinz said:


> Disney just informed the broker the seller's wife was on the deed, but wasn't included in our documents. We had to resign everything with her listed. It will be sent back to Disney probably tomorrow, 5/5.


Noted.



abbysmama said:


> We passed!!!


Welcome Home!!!



Dawn T. said:


> dawngayle- $82--150 BWV- Oct.- 0/14, 437/15, 13/16, 150/17 $12,300 Sent 4/10


Good Luck


----------



## that's nice

Mcwinste said:


> $83 - $12,450 - 150 - OKW Extended - March - 150/15, 150/16 - sent 5/5


Good Luck!



~MandR~ said:


> $75-$13,500-180-AKV-Mar- 15/'14, 180/'15, 180/'16-sent 4/3 passed 5/4
> 
> Now our estoppel wait begins.


Welcome Home!



Boonesully said:


> Boonesully---$107-$34,240-320-BLT-Dec-0/'13, 0/'14, 1/'15, 320/'16-sent 4/28


Good Luck!



forloveofmickey said:


> Waiting for estoppel!!  Passed on 4/28 but still on the waiting list.  Hopefully closing soon!


Welcome Home!



SomeImaginationHuh said:


> Found another good one for us:
> 
> SomeImaginationHuh --- $100 - $16,395 - 150 - BCV - Feb - 150/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16 - sent 5/5
> 
> Also, in the "spreadsheet" version of my BLT request, it is showing 0 for 2014 points, where it should be 180.  It's not a big deal to me, but I like to see who all gets through when there are banked points available.  Thanks!!


Good Luck!

SomeImaginationHuh---$115-$22,199-180-BLT-June- 180/'14, 180/'15, 180/'16- sent 4/24

The reason why it says 0 is that the first # is last years points. Since the contract has a June UY the current points are 180/'14 points. The last years points, 2013 are 0 according to your post.



		Code:
	

BLT  $115 Jun  180  $22,199      0    180    180  04/24  SomeImaginationHuh





BrittanyLynn said:


> BrittanyLynn---$78-$12,480-160-AKL-June-160/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16, -sent 5/1


Good Luck!



ffwillie said:


> ffwillie --- $114-$18,240-160-BLT-Sept-11/'13, 160/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16 sent 5/6


Good Luck!



pangyal said:


> pangyal---$80- $13350 (buyer paying '15 MF and closing)- 150- VWL- Dec.- 0/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16 sent 5/7


Good Luck!


----------



## Dawn T.

dawngayle- $82--150 BWV- Oct.- 0/14, 437/15, 13/16, 150/17 $12,300 Sent 4/10

Passed 5/4 !!


----------



## BrittanyLynn

Dawn T. said:


> dawngayle- $82--150 BWV- Oct.- 0/14, 437/15, 13/16, 150/17 $12,300 Sent 4/10
> 
> Passed 5/4 !!




Yay!!  Congrats...at 24 days!!  I have been hoping turn around time would get better.


----------



## Disneychica18

We are still waiting. Seller banked the points, but no idea how much longer we will have to wait in ROfR. Praying it's not long. Just what to know its ours


----------



## AZMermaid

We are at 32 days now.... hoping it's because it is VGC and not because Disney is thinking about it!


----------



## lisa3635

lisa3635 said:


> We're adding on again...
> 
> lisa3635--$83-$16,600-200-SSR-December- 400/'14, 200/15, 200/'16-sent 4/12



I just received notification we passed this morning.


----------



## HooptyDis99

↑
$75-$12,551-160-SSR-Mar-0/'14, 13/'15, 160/'16-sent 4/14


Passed 5/8!!!!!  We're back home!


----------



## lovelylady226

Its looking like it is taking about 24 days to pass...can't Wait and I am only at day 13!


----------



## georged1979

lovelylady226 said:


> Its looking like it is taking about 24 days to pass...can't Wait and I am only at day 13!


Maybe ROFR wait times will continue to  decrease and you'll pass within the next week! That'll be awesome.


----------



## BrittanyLynn

georged1979 said:


> Maybe ROFR wait times will continue to  decrease and you'll pass within the next week! That'll be awesome.



I like your thinking!  It seems like things are getting better...expect those poor folks on the estoppel board...sheesh.  They seem to be taking over a month.  I am 10 days in to ROFR, I hope the work flow over at Disney is letting up so we can all get pushed through soon.


----------



## frank808

lisa3635 said:


> I just received notification we passed this morning.


Nice price.  Do you mind saying who the broker is?  Thanks


----------



## DWorldOrBust

DWorldOrBust said:


> DWorldOrBust---$140-$7000-50-VGF-Apr-30/'14, 50/'15, 50/'16
> 
> 
> Sent to Disney for ROFR today 4/13.



PASSED Today! I didn't really need another VGF contract, butttt I am not complaining! lol


----------



## AZMermaid

AZMermaid said:


> azmermaid---$125-$16,418-120-VGC-Sep-0/'13, 0/'14, 259/'15, 16/'16-sent 4/6,


We passed today 5/11! Took 35 days for us- but yay!!


----------



## Disneychica18

AZMermaid said:


> We passed today 5/11! Took 35 days for us- but yay!!


Your post gives me hope. We are at day 35 too. Our sellers forgot to bank points so we had that delay us as well. Congrats! If you don't mind me asking, which broker are you using.


----------



## Dcope24

$110-$17,600-160-BLT-Aug 0/'14, 121/'15, 160/'16-sent 4/16

Passed today!! Officially part of DVC!


----------



## BrittanyLynn

Congrats everyone!!!!  So exciting!!


----------



## davper

davper---$84-$12,600-160-VWL-OCT-0/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 5/12, waiting

Looking at past data for this year, 25 days is average response for Disney ROFR on VWL. With 17 and 30 being the fastest and longest.


----------



## georged1979

davper said:


> davper---$84-$12,600-160-VWL-OCT-0/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 5/12, waiting
> 
> Looking at past data for this year, 25 days is average response for Disney ROFR on VWL. With 17 and 30 being the fastest and longest.


Best of luck obtaining a 17 day response!


----------



## pangyal

davper said:


> davper---$84-$12,600-160-VWL-OCT-0/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 5/12, waiting
> 
> Looking at past data for this year, 25 days is average response for Disney ROFR on VWL. With 17 and 30 being the fastest and longest.



I hope we are on the good news 25-day schedule too !


----------



## DWorldOrBust

davper said:


> davper---$84-$12,600-160-VWL-OCT-0/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 5/12, waiting
> 
> Looking at past data for this year, 25 days is average response for Disney ROFR on VWL. With 17 and 30 being the fastest and longest.



Mine was sent on 4/13 and I heard back yesterday. Fingers crossed that you hear GOOD news soon!


----------



## pangyal

I should just pitch a tent on this thread and fire up the BBQ, because I am back here AGAIN.

This is the last one, though- we wanted to buy all of our four top picks at once so that we'd have our next thirty years of vacations sorted within the space of a year!

pangyal--- $115- $24645 (buyer pays '15 MF & closing)- 200- BLT- SEPT- 48/13, 200/14, 200/15, 200/16 Sent May 13


----------



## MouseyMin

pangyal said:


> I should just pitch a tent on this thread and fire up the BBQ, because I am back here AGAIN.
> 
> This is the last one, though- we wanted to buy all of our four top picks at once so that we'd have our next thirty years of vacations sorted within the space of a year!
> 
> pangyal--- $115- $24645 (buyer pays '15 MF & closing)- 200- BLT- SEPT- 48/13, 200/14, 200/15, 200/16 Sent May 13



Good luck with ROFR and enjoy using all those extra points that you will get!


----------



## Hogzilla

pangyal said:


> I should just pitch a tent on this thread and fire up the BBQ, because I am back here AGAIN.
> 
> This is the last one, though- we wanted to buy all of our four top picks at once so that we'd have our next thirty years of vacations sorted within the space of a year!
> 
> pangyal--- $115- $24645 (buyer pays '15 MF & closing)- 200- BLT- SEPT- 48/13, 200/14, 200/15, 200/16 Sent May 13


 
Congrats and good luck ..... also, I hate to rain on a parade, but aren't the 2013 and 2014 points at risk of being lost?  The banking date for 2014 points has passed and if the current ROFR --> points in the account holds at ~80 days, you wouldn't have them in your account until after 8/1 and the window for using them would be *tiny*.  Maybe the 2014 are already banked.  If so, disregard my hand-wringing.


----------



## pangyal

Hogzilla said:


> Congrats and good luck ..... also, I hate to rain on a parade, but aren't the 2013 and 2014 points at risk of being lost?  The banking date for 2014 points has passed and if the current ROFR --> points in the account holds at ~80 days, you wouldn't have them in your account until after 8/1 and the window for using them would be *tiny*.  Maybe the 2014 are already banked.  If so, disregard my hand-wringing.



Very valid point, and the 2014 points are most certainly banked . We will rent out the 2013 as distressed through David's, those aren't our main concern. Personally, I think all brokers should be advising sellers to bank 2014 points at this point before putting contracts on the market!


----------



## Hogzilla

pangyal said:


> Very valid point, and the 2014 points are most certainly banked . We will rent out the 2013 as distressed through David's, those aren't our main concern. Personally, I think all brokers should be advising sellers to bank 2014 points at this point before putting contracts on the market!



Excellent.  Most important was having those 2014s banked.  The 2013 are no big deal.  Congrats!!


----------



## jnjhuddle

jnjhuddle said:


> *jnjhuddle---$71-$4,292-50-OKW-OCT- 4/'14, 50/'15, 50/'16-sent 4/13*


Day 31...........still waiting


----------



## Disneychica18

jnjhuddle said:


> Day 31...........still waiting


I feel your pain. I'm in day 38. Mine was sent to ROFR On 4/6. Good luck


----------



## georged1979

Disneychica18 said:


> I feel your pain. I'm in day 38. Mine was sent to ROFR On 4/6. Good luck


Yikes. I sure hope I get word back before day 38. That is totally nerve-wracking. At least you're staying positive.


----------



## Disneychica18

georged1979 said:


> Yikes. I sure hope I get word back before day 38. That is totally nerve-wracking. At least you're staying positive.


I'm trying, but starting to get frustrated. Our sellers forgot to bank points and they had to use their one time exception to bank them late.


----------



## georged1979

Disneychica18 said:


> I'm trying, but starting to get frustrated. Our sellers forgot to bank points and they had to use their one time exception to bank them late.


That would make everyone a little frustrated. Especially sense losing the points would have had you doubting your offer. You would think DVD would be getting around to it soon.


----------



## Disneychica18

georged1979 said:


> That would make everyone a little frustrated. Especially sense losing the points would have had you doubting your offer. You would think DVD would be getting around to it soon.


 
Hoping we hear soon and yes we were a little upset when we found out the points weren't banked. They were supposed to be banked when we started all this.


----------



## Vacation Kathy

$114-$23940-210-BLT-Aug-210'/14 (unbanked), 210/'15, 210/'16-sent 5/14/15

Wishing on a star for a quick closing and a chance to bank 2014 pts before they expire on 8/1/15 - I know it's a long shot, but it's Disney and "DREAMS COME TRUE!"


----------



## SomeImaginationHuh

Vacation Kathy said:


> $114-$23940-210-BLT-Aug-210'/14 (unbanked), 210/'15, 210/'16-sent 5/14/15
> 
> Wishing on a star for a quick closing and a chance to bank 2014 pts before they expire on 8/1/15 - I know it's a long shot, but it's Disney and "DREAMS COME TRUE!"



Fingers crossed for you!  What a great attitude to have!


----------



## jnjhuddle

Disneychica18 said:


> I'm trying, but starting to get frustrated. Our sellers forgot to bank points and they had to use their one time exception to bank them late.



I'm thinking we should start a support group for contracts that have gone to ROFR that require an addendum!  LOL

Got news today that the 4 points for '14 were actually banked and need to be used by November and they were listed as available in contract. Soooo....Disney was "sitting on it" (for 32 days). We need to do an addendum but I'm told Disney will "put a rush on it" !!!
Good news is I'm not in a terrible rush, just want to be kept in the loop, I guess I'll be hanging on this thread for a while longer!


----------



## BrittanyLynn

I just booked a cash reservation in case this process drags on.  I will be traveling from 9/19 to 9/25.  From the sounds of all the other thread my vacation may be over by the time points are loaded.  I don't even know if anything for a 1 bedroom would be available with really short notice. Boo!  I was thinking a 2 month process and then 2 weeks for a DVC account...that is what broker suggested. : (   Sent for ROFR on 5/1


----------



## SecretPoohLove

SecretPoohLove said:


> Just can't seem to stop this addonitis! Yes, I know I overpaid, but I really wanted the small add on for our blt points and it was better than the 170 I was willing to pay direct.
> 
> SecretPoohLove--$129-$7740-60-BLT-Jun-60/'15, 60/'16-sent 4/21



Passed 5/16.  Yippee!!!


----------



## Disneychica18

jnjhuddle said:


> I'm thinking we should start a support group for contracts that have gone to ROFR that require an addendum!  LOL
> 
> Got news today that the 4 points for '14 were actually banked and need to be used by November and they were listed as available in contract. Soooo....Disney was "sitting on it" (for 32 days). We need to do an addendum but I'm told Disney will "put a rush on it" !!!
> Good news is I'm not in a terrible rush, just want to be kept in the loop, I guess I'll be hanging on this thread for a while longer!


40 days and We have yet to hear. Trying to stay positive but it's driving me crazy. I just want to know,so I can be excited or move on.


----------



## davper

I thought there was a 30 day limit on ROFR?


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

The 30 day ROFR is actually a huge misconception that has become increasingly accepted as the rule due to the increase of incompetent and misinformed brokers. The ROFR process which is outlined in each DVC resort's declaration states that Disney has to be provided the contract at least 30 days prior to closing. Further, they have up until the closing date to make their decision. This is something very much different than a 30 day window. Many brokers, many of which are former DVC employees with no legal background, are taking it upon themselves to add legal verbiage to contracts with a clear lack of knowledge of the process.  The broker in my recent transaction tried to give Disney 65 days with the contract wording. 

Typically, Disney is responding within 30 days, but if a litigation need came to fruition, most uninformed buyers would have no leg to stand on. The rule is very clear IMO.


----------



## georged1979

Disneychica18 said:


> 40 days and We have yet to hear. Trying to stay positive but it's driving me crazy. I just want to know,so I can be excited or move on.


I don't think Disney likes you, lol. Just kidding. I'm sure they'll say something this next week.


----------



## okcarrie

SecretPoohLove said:


> Passed 5/16.  Yippee!!!




Yay!  Ours was sent 4/23 so I am hoping to receive word this week.  Of course then it is on to the next wait...


----------



## Disneychica18

georged1979 said:


> I don't think Disney likes you, lol. Just kidding. I'm sure they'll say something this next week.


Lol. Thanks for the encouragement. Hoping we hear something this week. They sat on too day 30 until they told us about points needing to be banked.


----------



## georged1979

Disneychica18 said:


> Lol. Thanks for the encouragement. Hoping we hear something this week. They sat on too day 30 until they told us about points needing to be banked.


 They are so crummy for that. I hope I don't get a message at the 30 day point saying there was a point mixup, start from day 1 waiting again. I guess we'll see soon.


----------



## Disneychica18

georged1979 said:


> They are so crummy for that. I hope I don't get a message at the 30 day point saying there was a point mixup, start from day 1 waiting again. I guess we'll see soon.


Crossing my fingers and dreaming of Disney that we both hear good news soon


----------



## georged1979

Disneychica18 said:


> Crossing my fingers and dreaming of Disney that we both hear good news soon


 That's the Disney Spirit!


----------



## ColinBlair

ColinBlair said:


> $80-$14,103-160-SSR-Dec-123/'13, 160/'14, 160/'15-sent 4/20



Passed 5/18


----------



## Disneychica18

jnjhuddle said:


> I'm thinking we should start a support group for contracts that have gone to ROFR that require an addendum!  LOL
> 
> Got news today that the 4 points for '14 were actually banked and need to be used by November and they were listed as available in contract. Soooo....Disney was "sitting on it" (for 32 days). We need to do an addendum but I'm told Disney will "put a rush on it" !!!
> Good news is I'm not in a terrible rush, just want to be kept in the loop, I guess I'll be hanging on this thread for a while longer!


 I agree we need a support group for the whole process


----------



## jandlinz

jandlinz said:


> Disney just informed the broker the seller's wife was on the deed, but wasn't included in our documents. We had to resign everything with her listed. It will be sent back to Disney probably tomorrow, 5/5.[/QUO
> Jandlinz--$73-$11,680-160-SSR-August-00/'15-160/'16-160/'17 sent 4/21, resent 5/5, passed 5/18


----------



## Disneychica18

Wow, so glad you passed. Hopefully we will hear soon. Haven't hear a peep since last week. We sent for ROFR originally on 4/6, found out about the unbanked points on 5/6 and it was fixed the same day. Still have heard nothing. Still hoping for the best.


----------



## Hogzilla

Disneychica18 said:


> Wow, so glad you passed. Hopefully we will hear soon. Haven't hear a peep since last week. We sent for ROFR originally on 4/6, found out about the unbanked points on 5/6 and it was fixed the same day. Still have heard nothing. Still hoping for the best.



Just had same happen to me.... Disney finding more and more ways to slow down the process I possibly.  Seller (reportedly) has confirmation that points were previously banked, but during ROFR, Disney said they were not banked.  Seller got it done now, but this has stalled the process and I am now at 28 days into ROFR and they just found this out.  (Agent says this is not the first time they have seen this recently) Disney might just be showing how low they will go to derail the resale process..... either that or I am being sold a story by the agent.  If they are not out of ROFR by this Friday, I am calling it quits on this contract and asking for my deposit back.


----------



## Disneychica18

Hogzilla said:


> Just had same happen to me.... Disney finding more and more ways to slow down the process I possibly.  Seller (reportedly) has confirmation that points were previously banked, but during ROFR, Disney said they were not banked.  Seller got it done now, but this has stalled the process and I am now at 28 days into ROFR and they just found this out.  (Agent says this is not the first time they have seen this recently) Disney might just be showing how low they will go to derail the resale process..... either that or I am being sold a story by the agent.  If they are not out of ROFR by this Friday, I am calling it quits on this contract and asking for my deposit back.



When was yours sent for ROFR originally? I'm frustrated to the point I would be tempted to buy direct even though it's more money.


----------



## Disneychica18

Hogzilla said:


> Just had same happen to me.... Disney finding more and more ways to slow down the process I possibly.  Seller (reportedly) has confirmation that points were previously banked, but during ROFR, Disney said they were not banked.  Seller got it done now, but this has stalled the process and I am now at 28 days into ROFR and they just found this out.  (Agent says this is not the first time they have seen this recently) Disney might just be showing how low they will go to derail the resale process..... either that or I am being sold a story by the agent.  If they are not out of ROFR by this Friday, I am calling it quits on this contract and asking for my deposit back.


If you don't mine me as,king, who is your agent?


----------



## SomeImaginationHuh

SomeImaginationHuh --- $140 - $14,847 - 100 - VGC - Apr - 0/'14, 82/'15, 100/'16 - sent 5/18

This was actually 2 (50) point contracts that they combined into 100 points, as they were same seller.  I just sent the contract this am, and received confirmation that the contracts had been sent to Disney this afternoon.  I guess they went on and sent them because I sent proof of mailing my deposit....Weird that it got sent to Disney the same day, right?  Not that I'm complaining


----------



## SomeImaginationHuh

SomeImaginationHuh said:


> Found another good one for us:
> 
> SomeImaginationHuh --- $100 - $16,395 - 150 - BCV - Feb - 150/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16 - sent 5/5
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> For some reason, this is showing up under BLT on the spreadsheets.  It should be BCV.  Thanks!!


----------



## SomeImaginationHuh

Not sure what I did there....anyways, my BCV contract is showing under BLT on the page one spreadsheets.  Thanks!!


----------



## Hogzilla

Disneychica18 said:


> If you don't mine me as,king, who is your agent?


 Was sent on 4/20 originally.  I will PM with agent info.


----------



## Lperd

$101-$-32320-320-AUL-Aug-60/'13, 320/'14, 320/'15, 320/'16-sent 4/23, passed 5/18

This is our first DVC purchase and I was getting worried reading the latest posts of some of you still waiting 35+ days, but am very excited we just got word we passed today.

Thank you to the moderator maintaining this post - this information is so helpful.


----------



## pangyal

Lperd said:


> $101-$-32320-320-AUL-Aug-60/'13, 320/'14, 320/'15, 320/'16-sent 4/23, passed 5/18
> 
> This is our first DVC purchase and I was getting worried reading the latest posts of some of you still waiting 35+ days, but am very excited we just got word we passed today.
> 
> Thank you to the moderator maintaining this post - this information is so helpful.



Congratulations, that is an awesome deal !


----------



## okcarrie

okcarrie said:


> We are jumping in with our first contract.
> 
> okcarrie -- $83 - $14772 -160 - AKL - Sep - 28/13, 160/14, 160/15, 160/16 - sent 4/23.



We passed today, 5/18.  Now on to the next wait.


----------



## To the honeypots

To the honeypots-- $94-- $7520--80--VWL --  Oct-- 7/14, 43/2015, 80/2016. Sent 5/18.


----------



## suebeelin

suebeelin said:


> Suebeelin - $65 - $11,810- 170- SSR - June- 0/14, 0/15, 170/16 - sent 4/17



Buyer pays $195 admin fee and $375 closing costs ($100 knocked off).... 

Passed 5/18!! 31 days-but 4/17 was a Friday and maybe they got it late Friday and started reviewing on Monday, which then makes it only 29 days ....


----------



## davper

davper---$83-$12,450-150-SSR-JUN-0/'13, 102/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 5/19, Waiting


----------



## PrincessPiperMommy

princesspipermommy---$77-$12,320-160-AKV-SEP-0/'13, 77/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-sent 5/6, Waiting


----------



## jnjhuddle

suebeelin said:


> Buyer pays $195 admin fee and $375 closing costs ($100 knocked off)....
> 
> Passed 5/18!! 31 days-but 4/17 was a Friday and maybe they got it late Friday and started reviewing on Monday, which then makes it only 29 days ....


What a great price!


----------



## suebeelin

jnjhuddle said:


> What a great price!



Thanks!! It was actually a price I negotiated for my SIL. Her parents have BCL/BWV since 2000, and she's been dying to be a dvc member.  Apparently my brother finally relented.  He insisted on the most cost efficient method to be a dvc member, a la SSR.

I'm really happy for her . She's been doing a happy dance all day-- and her next family trip is this October (gv at SSR-- her parents looked too late and couldn't get their home resort bc of food n wine).

She asked me to look into availability in October to add on to her trip once she closes and has her points loaded.. Only SSR and OKW is open!  Even all AKL rooms are mostly gone!!


----------



## pangyal

We couldn't resist this cheapo fully loaded OKW- we'll see if the Mouse agrees :

pangyal- ---$65-$16500 (buyer pays '15 MF/closing)-230-OKW-SEP-230/'13, 230/'14 (banked), 230/'15, 160/'16-sent 5/21


----------



## RebelSoul

RebelSoul ---$75-$26,250 (seller pays '15 MF)-350-VWL-Sep-0/'14, 0/'15, 337/'16- sent 5/22


----------



## pangyal

RebelSoul said:


> RebelSoul ---$75-$26,250 (buyer pays '15 MF)-350-VWL-Sep-0/'14, 0/'15, 337/'16- sent 5/22



Just curious, are you paying the 2015 MF with no points available, or should it read that the seller is paying that? Good luck either way, that's a nice amount of points !


----------



## lovelylady226

lovelylady226 said:


> lovelylady226-$100-5,000-50BWV-April-43/'14, 50/'15, 50/'16-Sent 4/27




We passed!! I figured as much since we paid a premium per point for the small contract-but happy to be one step closer to closing!!


----------



## pangyal

lovelylady226 said:


> We passed!! I figured as much since we paid a premium per point for the small contract-but happy to be one step closer to closing!!



Yay! Congrats


----------



## georged1979

lovelylady226 said:


> We passed!! I figured as much since we paid a premium per point for the small contract-but happy to be one step closer to closing!!


 
 That's awesome. Now you  can join the estoppel thread. Yippee.


----------



## RebelSoul

pangyal said:


> Just curious, are you paying the 2015 MF with no points available, or should it read that the seller is paying that? Good luck either way, that's a nice amount of points !



Thanks...good catch, now corrected. Seller is paying for 2015 MF and for the used 13 points from 2016. This will be contract #5 for us between AKL, HHI, and VWL. Goal is 1000+ points...almost there if this passes ROFR.


----------



## that's nice

1/2 way down page 39...



Dawn T. said:


> dawngayle- $82--150 BWV- Oct.- 0/14, 437/15, 13/16, 150/17 $12,300 Sent 4/10
> 
> Passed 5/4 !!


Welcome Home!



lisa3635 said:


> I just received notification we passed this morning.


Welcome Home!



HooptyDis99 said:


> ↑
> $75-$12,551-160-SSR-Mar-0/'14, 13/'15, 160/'16-sent 4/14
> 
> 
> Passed 5/8!!!!!  We're back home!


Welcome Home!



AZMermaid said:


> We passed today 5/11! Took 35 days for us- but yay!!


Welcome Home!



Dcope24 said:


> $110-$17,600-160-BLT-Aug 0/'14, 121/'15, 160/'16-sent 4/16
> 
> Passed today!! Officially part of DVC!


Welcome Home!



davper said:


> davper---$84-$12,600-160-VWL-OCT-0/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 5/12


Good Luck!


----------



## DVC Doctor

SSR LOST to ROFR 

$72-$16,056-200-SSR-Mar-193/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 4/20, ROFR 5/22


----------



## pangyal

DVC Doctor said:


> SSR LOST to ROFR
> 
> $72-$16,056-200-SSR-Mar-193/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 4/20, ROFR 5/22


Oh, I'm so sorry! That's a bummer. Nice contract too. That's the first "taken" I've seen in months! I hope they're not getting back into the swing of it .


----------



## CMOORE185

pangyal said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry! That's a bummer. Nice contract too. That's the first "taken" I've seen in months! I hope they're not getting back into the swing of it .


Shocked they ever ROFR a SSR contract at a reasonable price. They are hard to figure out.


----------



## DVC Doctor

CMOORE185 said:


> Shocked they ever ROFR a SSR contract at a reasonable price. They are hard to figure out.



Yes, I was bummed they STOLE that from me


----------



## georged1979

DVC Doctor said:


> Yes, I was bummed they STOLE that from me


I wonder if they'll steal mine too. Mine is a SSR with a March UY as well. But mine has no points until 2016. It's a170 point contract sent for ROFR on May 1st. True bummer for you Doc.


----------



## Lakegirl

DVC Doctor said:


> SSR LOST to ROFR
> 
> $72-$16,056-200-SSR-Mar-193/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 4/20, ROFR 5/22


So sorry for you. Better luck next time.  How long did they tKe before they took it?  I hope they didn't drag their feet on you.


----------



## RebelSoul

RebelSoul said:


> RebelSoul ---$75-$26,250 (seller pays '15 MF)-350-VWL-Sep-0/'14, 0/'15, 337/'16- sent 5/22



Cancelled. 

DH is a CM. Since the seller just bought a bunch (like 10) contracts since late January this year and only had the above VWL contract a few shorts months, is using points, then selling (delayed closing)...just didn't feel right. Maybe not a big deal to most, but DH isn't willing to risk it being a CM.

Back to resales drawing board.


----------



## pangyal

RebelSoul said:


> Cancelled.
> 
> DH is a CM. Since the seller just bought a bunch (like 10) contracts since late January this year and only had the above VWL contract a few shorts months, is using points, then selling (delayed closing)...just didn't feel right. Maybe not a big deal to most, but DH isn't willing to risk it being a CM.
> 
> Back to resales drawing board.



Out of curiosity, what issues were you worried about with him being a CM and that contract? Just trying to follow


----------



## RebelSoul

pangyal said:


> Out of curiosity, what issues were you worried about with him being a CM and that contract? Just trying to follow



Has to do with morals clause, he'd rather I leave it at that. We'd just rather not be tied to anything that looks odd...not worth it. Already looking at another similar contract.


----------



## suebeelin

DVC Doctor said:


> SSR LOST to ROFR
> 
> $72-$16,056-200-SSR-Mar-193/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 4/20, ROFR 5/22



So sorry ;(. 

Did seller or buyer pay maint fees for 2014/2015?

I think bc it's $72, the fully loaded aspect/points bring it down to $62 if buyer pays maint fee (accounting for both 2014/2015 poiints). But if seller pays maint fees, it brings the "cost" down to $52.....


----------



## suebeelin

RebelSoul said:


> Cancelled.
> 
> DH is a CM. Since the seller just bought a bunch (like 10) contracts since late January this year and only had the above VWL contract a few shorts months, is using points, then selling (delayed closing)...just didn't feel right. Maybe not a big deal to most, but DH isn't willing to risk it being a CM.
> 
> Back to resales drawing board.



How did you know the seller bought so many contracts?

It does look odd. After closing costs, not sure how one can profit even if the seller is renting the points. I would be a little ambivalent as well.

When we were looking at houses to buy, my hubby wanted one overpriced place on a mediocre area. I researched into them and found out that they liked to "flip" houses and had serious financial issues (many bankruptcies, law suits, credit card delinquencies). I backed out, while hubby protested. It felt wrong. I didn't want to buy from people who I actually disliked

Follow your gut instinct. We ended up buying a better house in a top rated area for marginally more money. After 2yrs, hubby sees how my decision was the more prudent and financially astute decision. Our current house has appreciated considerably. The other place only two miles away? Depreciated.


----------



## suebeelin

georged1979 said:


> I wonder if they'll still mine too. Mine is a SSR with a March UY as well. But mine has no points until 2016. It's a170 point contract sent for ROFR on May 1st. True bummer for you Doc.



It's stripped so it is less likely to be rofr'ed.  Curious.. What is your price? If it's crazy low, like in the 50s, maybe it would be taken. But my laypersons opinion is that mid 60s and higher should be fine.  I could always be wrong, tho...


----------



## RebelSoul

suebeelin said:


> How did you know the seller bought so many contracts?
> 
> It does look odd. After closing costs, not sure how one can profit even if the seller is renting the points. I would be a little ambivalent as well.
> 
> When we were looking at houses to buy, my hubby wanted one overpriced place on a mediocre area. I researched into them and found out that they liked to "flip" houses and had serious financial issues (many bankruptcies, law suits, credit card delinquencies). I backed out, while hubby protested. It felt wrong. I didn't want to buy from people who I actually disliked
> 
> Follow your gut instinct. We ended up buying a better house in a top rated area for marginally more money. After 2yrs, hubby sees how my decision was the more prudent and financially astute decision.



Thanks for the vote of confidence. And good for you for going with your gut instinct, too!

Orange County Comptroller records...I was honestly just curious when he purchased contract. Then found a bunch more contracts he purchased this year when I searched his name. Just really odd one would buy a decent size contract and sell it within a few months, especially since he just bought yet another VWL contract a few weeks ago at the end of April. The contract we just backed out on, he purchased late February this year. Just too odd for us.


----------



## pangyal

I guess if title insurance is not purchased (I know that some brokers make it optional though I would never recommend skipping that), you never know what might follow you. I agree you definitely made the right call!


----------



## RebelSoul

RebelSoul ---$62-$3,100 (seller pays '15 & '16 MF)-50-HHI-Mar-0/'15, 0/'16- sent 4/13 - PASSED 5/08

Did not find out we passed until 5/19


----------



## georged1979

suebeelin said:


> It's stripped so it is less likely to be rofr'ed.  Curious.. What is your price? If it's crazy low, like in the 50s, maybe it would be taken. But my laypersons opinion is that mid 60s and higher should be fine.  I could always be wrong, tho...


My offer was $67 pp for 170 points. With me paying closing costs. Zero points left for 2015. $11,890 total. We'll see how it goes


----------



## suebeelin

RebelSoul said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence. And good for you for going with your gut instinct, too!
> 
> Orange County Comptroller records...I was honestly just curious when he purchased contract. Then found a bunch more contracts he purchased this year when I searched his name. Just really odd one would buy a decent size contract and sell it within a few months, especially since he just bought yet another VWL contract a few weeks ago at the end of April. The contract we just backed out on, he purchased late February this year. Just too odd for us.



Yah, hubby trusts my gut now. Doesn't hurt that our current house has appreciated in value, while the other one that I felt bad about the sellers, only 2 miles away, has depreciated....


----------



## suebeelin

georged1979 said:


> My offer was $67 pp for 170 points. With me paying closing costs. Zero points left for 2015. $11,890 total. We'll see how it goes



I would put money on it that you're fine . It just seems that the banked points/loaded contracts are a moving target.

My SIL just paid $65 (plus $195 buyers fee, $375 closing) for a 170pp June use year, no points till 2016.  She just passed rofr a few days ago ....  Her total with closing costs are $11,620... Very similar to yours!


----------



## georged1979

suebeelin said:


> I would put money on it that you're fine . It just seems that the banked points/loaded contracts are a moving target.
> 
> My SIL just paid $65 (plus $195 buyers fee, $375 closing) for a 170pp June use year, no points till 2016.  She just passed rofr a few days ago ....  Her total with closing costs are $11,620... Very similar to yours!


I love your thinking. I would think I'll hear something within the next few weeks. Can't wait till I can call myself a owner and take my first trip next year.


----------



## knobster

knobster --- $115-$24644-200-BLT-Jun-0/14, 185/15, 200/16 - sent 5/23

We have been on the fence for years now, after staying at BLT 3 days after it opened (cash reservation with free dining!). But the BLT cash reservation discounts dried up a couple of years ago, and we want to get back to staying there.

Anyway, I don't know whether to start counting the days because it was sent to ROFR on the Saturday of Memorial Day weekend.

Thanks everyone for all of the good information.


----------



## SomeImaginationHuh

I'm not sure of the specifics of ROFR, but do you think they will release any decisions today, since it's Memorial Day, or will they push them off to Tuesday?  Or will we have to wait until Friday?  Anyone know from past experience?  I'm just anxiously checking my email every five minutes.


----------



## SomeImaginationHuh

knobster said:


> knobster --- $115-$24644-200-BLT-Jun-0/14, 185/15, 200/16 - sent 5/23
> 
> We have been on the fence for years now, after staying at BLT 3 days after it opened (cash reservation with free dining!). But the BLT cash reservation discounts dried up a couple of years ago, and we want to get back to staying there.
> 
> Anyway, I don't know whether to start counting the days because it was sent to ROFR on the Saturday of Memorial Day weekend.
> 
> Thanks everyone for all of the good information.



Yours is very similar to the one I'm waiting on.  Same price per point and also June use year and similar size (Mine was 180).  Mine had all the points from 2014 available, though.  I'm hoping to hear this week, so I'll definitely let you know.  Good Luck!!


----------



## LonghornBelle

LonghornBelle---$83-$12,450-150-BWV-Aug- 46/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 5/20

I'll be paying for 2015 annual maintenance fee. Sooooo nervous and anxious!


----------



## pangyal

georged1979 said:


> I love your thinking. I would think I'll hear something within the next few weeks. Can't wait till I can call myself a owner and take my first trip next year.



I also think you'll be okay. They wouldn't be able to do anything with the points until 2016 and there are better targets floating around all the time !


----------



## pangyal

LonghornBelle said:


> LonghornBelle---$83-$12,450-150-BWV-Aug- 46/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 5/20
> 
> I'll be paying for 2015 annual maintenance fee. Sooooo nervous and anxious!



Good luck! I think you'll be fine for BWV at that price .


----------



## georged1979

LonghornBelle said:


> LonghornBelle---$83-$12,450-150-BWV-Aug- 46/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 5/20
> 
> I'll be paying for 2015 annual maintenance fee. Sooooo nervous and anxious!


Nice looking contract. Best of luck on a fast positive ROFR. The next month will be so long


----------



## ITALIANANGLO69

--$68-$7500-110-AKL-DEC- 0/'13-0/'14-110/'15 sent 5/25
2015 Dues -Seller paid
closing costs -Buyer paid


----------



## LonghornBelle

pangyal said:


> Good luck! I think you'll be fine for BWV at that price .



Thanks! I sure hope so. But we will never know with Disney. 



georged1979 said:


> Nice looking contract. Best of luck on a fast positive ROFR. The next month will be so long



Thank you! It's going to be a long month of waiting indeed!


----------



## pangyal

ITALIANANGLO69 said:


> --$68-$7500-110-AKL-DEC- 0/'13-0/'14-110/'15 sent 5/25
> 2015 Dues -Seller paid
> closing costs -Buyer paid



Good luck . Nice job getting the sellers to pay the MF too!


----------



## Disneychica18

Disneychica18 said:


> disneychica18--$103.50-$22,630-200-BLT-Sept-0/''13, 161/'14,200/''15, 200/'16 sent 4/6


We passed!!!!!


----------



## davper

Disneychica18 said:


> We passed!!!!!



Did this really take 50 days or is there a misprint somewhere?


----------



## Disneychica18

davper said:


> Did this really take 50 days or is there a misprint somewhere?


Yes it did. Sellers forgot to bank points


----------



## daraweb

So today is Day 28 and I got it in my head that we would hear today. Although I wonder, do they only notify people on Mondays and Fridays?  

I'm getting a little antsy because 
1.  there are banked 2013 points that I don't want to waste and
2.  our 7 month mark is rapidly approaching in July (and these are VGF points that we hope to be able to use in March).


----------



## CMNJ

daraweb said:


> So today is Day 28 and I got it in my head that we would hear today. Although I wonder, do they only notify people on Mondays and Fridays?
> 
> I'm getting a little antsy because
> 1.  there are banked 2013 points that I don't want to waste and
> 2.  our 7 month mark is rapidly approaching in July (and these are VGF points that we hope to be able to use in March).


We heard on a Tuesday back in Jan when we passed


----------



## SomeImaginationHuh

SomeImaginationHuh said:


> SomeImaginationHuh --- $115 - $22,199 - 180 - BLT - June - 180/'14, 180/'15, 180/'16 - sent 4/24



We passed!  So excited!!  And a little surprised!!


----------



## SomeImaginationHuh

SomeImaginationHuh said:


> We passed!  So excited!!  And a little surprised!!



And I should clarify, it was actually sent to Disney on 4/30, not 4/24, so 27 days.


----------



## SomeImaginationHuh

SomeImaginationHuh said:


> SomeImaginationHuh --- $115 - $22,199 - 180 - BLT - June - 180/'14, 180/'15, 180/'16 - sent 4/24





knobster said:


> knobster --- $115-$24644-200-BLT-Jun-0/14, 185/15, 200/16 - sent 5/23
> 
> We have been on the fence for years now, after staying at BLT 3 days after it opened (cash reservation with free dining!). But the BLT cash reservation discounts dried up a couple of years ago, and we want to get back to staying there.
> 
> Anyway, I don't know whether to start counting the days because it was sent to ROFR on the Saturday of Memorial Day weekend.
> 
> Thanks everyone for all of the good information.



We passed today!  So I bet yours will go right on through too, as they are nearly identical!  Best of luck!!


----------



## SomeImaginationHuh

daraweb said:


> So today is Day 28 and I got it in my head that we would hear today. Although I wonder, do they only notify people on Mondays and Fridays?
> 
> I'm getting a little antsy because
> 1.  there are banked 2013 points that I don't want to waste and
> 2.  our 7 month mark is rapidly approaching in July (and these are VGF points that we hope to be able to use in March).



Today was day 27 for me, and I just heard back 15 minutes ago!  My place only post "congratulation posts" on FB on M & F, so I was bummed when I didn't hear yesterday.  But maybe they are doing it today because of the holiday?  Good luck!


----------



## daraweb

Must be the same place...  Ours was sent on 4/29 so maybe we will hear later.


----------



## knobster

SomeImaginationHuh said:


> We passed today!  So I bet yours will go right on through too, as they are nearly identical!  Best of luck!!



Congratulations!

So you really think that there are rhyme and reason to these decisions? 

Thanks for the good thoughts.


----------



## SomeImaginationHuh

knobster said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> So you really think that there are rhyme and reason to these decisions?
> 
> Thanks for the good thoughts.



Oh, Lord, I don't know!  I hope so!  Checking the stats and keeping up with this thread were the only things that kept me sane this last month......Now I have to wait on my other to pass.  It should only be a week behind.


----------



## georged1979

Disneychica18 said:


> We passed!!!!!


Yippee for you! You've waited so long too. So happy for you. Get on over to the estoppel thread  I'll hopefully be there soon.


----------



## georged1979

SomeImaginationHuh said:


> We passed!  So excited!!  And a little surprised!!


Big congrats to you. I sent on 5/1 so maybe I'll here something back soon. Estoppel is calling your name now.


----------



## georged1979

SomeImaginationHuh said:


> Oh, Lord, I don't know!  I hope so!  Checking the stats and keeping up with this thread were the only things that kept me sane this last month......Now I have to wait on my other to pass.  It should only be a week behind.


Not long before you have all kinds of new Disney points to use up


----------



## Disneychica18

georged1979 said:


> Yippee for you! You've waited so long too. So happy for you. Get on over to the estoppel thread  I'll hopefully be there soon.


Thank you. I was so excited I almost cried. Can't wait to finish the process, but at least I know it's mine!!!!


----------



## BrittanyLynn

BrittanyLynn said:


> BrittanyLynn---$78-$12,480-160-AKL-June-160/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16, -sent 5/1



PASSED!!  5/26
25 day wait time on ROFR for us.


----------



## georged1979

BrittanyLynn said:


> PASSED!!  5/26
> 25 day wait time on ROFR for us.


Yah you. That's a load off your back for sure.


----------



## georged1979

Disneychica18 said:


> Thank you. I was so excited I almost cried. Can't wait to finish the process, but at least I know it's mine!!!!


I know you did. It was almost a 2 month wait for you. I'm hoping to be right behind you in the process.


----------



## Boonesully

Boonesully said:


> Boonesully---$107-$34,240-320-BLT-Dec-0/'13, 0/'14, 1/'15, 320/'16-sent 4/28, waiting



Passed 5/26!


----------



## pangyal

SomeImaginationHuh said:


> We passed!  So excited!!  And a little surprised!!



They are not really active lately for ROFR it seems, so pretty much everything is going through (we are trying to sneak through a cheap OKW for that reason, lol). Your contract wasn't priced low, so I'm not surprised, but congratulations!


----------



## SomeImaginationHuh

georged1979 said:


> Big congrats to you. I sent on 5/1 so maybe I'll here something back soon. Estoppel is calling your name now.



Thank you!  Another thread to stalk 


georged1979 said:


> Not long before you have all kinds of new Disney points to use up



I know!  I'm ready to start booking some stuff!!



pangyal said:


> They are not really active lately for ROFR it seems, so pretty much everything is going through (we are trying to sneak through a cheap OKW for that reason, lol). Your contract wasn't priced low, so I'm not surprised, but congratulations!



Thanks!  It didn't seem low a month ago, but I've seen so many in the last couple of weeks be around $119.  So, I was getting a little anxious.  Glad it's passed through!


----------



## pangyal

SomeImaginationHuh said:


> Thank you!  Another thread to stalk
> 
> 
> I know!  I'm ready to start booking some stuff!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  It didn't seem low a month ago, but I've seen so many in the last couple of weeks be around $119.  So, I was getting a little anxious.  Glad it's passed through!



I have a BLT in ROFR right now that has 2013 points as well and I am not too nervous about it. Maybe that's hubris and I will end up paying for it


----------



## SomeImaginationHuh

pangyal said:


> I have a BLT in ROFR right now that has 2013 points as well and I am not too nervous about it. Maybe that's hubris and I will end up paying for it



Good luck!  Maybe I was too anxious for no reason!  I may try the "relax" method for my BCV.....


----------



## LonghornBelle

Are they more likely to exercise ROFR if the contract has 2013 and 2014 points?


----------



## Disneychica18

Congrats to everyone that passed today. Pixie dust to all that are waiting, hang in there, I know how tough it can be. You will be over in the estoppel board.


----------



## jnjhuddle

Disneychica18 said:


> We passed!!!!!


Hooray! Congrats to you!! Hopefully, I hear next week! I think I'm at day 44 With my contract also having a banked points issue. In the meantime, I continue to obsess over this thread and new DVC resale listings. lol


----------



## pangyal

LonghornBelle said:


> Are they more likely to exercise ROFR if the contract has 2013 and 2014 points?


Yep! Not so much 2013, but banked 2014 points are attractive to them for the same reasons as to the buyers.


----------



## daraweb

that's nice said:


> daraweb---$143-$21,450-150-VGF-Dec-150/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 4/29



YAHOOO!!!  We passed...got the email last night.  We are so excited!  ---passed 5/26


----------



## SomeImaginationHuh

daraweb said:


> YAHOOO!!!  We passed...got the email last night.  We are so excited!  ---passed 5/26



Congrats!  You are going to have so much fun with all those points !!


----------



## LonghornBelle

daraweb said:


> YAHOOO!!!  We passed...got the email last night.  We are so excited!  ---passed 5/26



Wow! Congratulations! What an amazing fully loaded contract!


----------



## RebelSoul

RebelSoul---$73-$21,900-300-VWL-Sept-0/'14, 0/'15, 300/'16-sent 5/29

Seller pays 2015 dues, closing 9/30. So happy we found another contract so quickly! Fingers crossed.


----------



## Lakegirl

RebelSoul said:


> RebelSoul---$73-$21,900-300-VWL-Sept-0/'14, 0/'15, 300/'16-sent 5/29
> 
> Seller pays 2015 dues, closing 9/30. So happy we found another contract so quickly! Fingers crossed.


 That's a great price!! Good Luck!


----------



## jnjhuddle

jnjhuddle said:


> *jnjhuddle---$71-$4,292-50-OKW-OCT- 4/'14, 50/'15, 50/'16-sent 4/13*
> 
> Passed today 5/29!!!!!!!


----------



## pinklotusflower

This is our first time and we’re already really excited just hoping it all goes through 

Pinklotusflower -- $83 - $24900 – 300 – BWV – Dec – 220/14, 300/15, 300/16 sent 29/5


----------



## georged1979

pinklotusflower said:


> This is our first time and we’re already really excited just hoping it all goes through
> 
> Pinklotusflower -- $83 - $24900 – 300 – BWV – Dec – 220/14, 300/15, 300/16 sent 29/5


Best luck passing ROFR promptly.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Looks like prices are coming down a bit.


----------



## Hogzilla

Hogzilla said:


> $82.50-$16,500-200-AKV-Sep-200/'13, 200/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 4/20  .... now the (1st) wait.


 
Passed ROFR today.


----------



## pinklotusflower

Hogzilla said:


> Passed ROFR today.



congratulations hopefully not too much longer to wait, when have you planned you first trip for


----------



## lovelylady226

chicagoshannon said:


> Looks like prices are coming down a bit.


I agree. Too bad I bought high for my low point contract


----------



## HookdonWDW

Quick follow-up: We are still waiting for the results of ROFR.  Disney kicked it back because there were more 2014 points remaining on the contract than previously disclosed, so we had to sign another form (2 whole extra points! lol).  Hope that this means they are not going to exercise ROFR...


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

DisneyKeepsUsYoung---$85-$8500-100-SSR-Sept-46/'14 banked, 100/'15,100/'16, sent 5/20

We pay '15 MF and closing. I hope I did that right.


----------



## that's nice

Middle of page 41



pangyal said:


> pangyal--- $115- $24645 (buyer pays '15 MF & closing)- 200- BLT- SEPT- 48/13, 200/14, 200/15, 200/16 Sent May 13


GL!



Vacation Kathy said:


> $114-$23940-210-BLT-Aug-210'/14 (unbanked), 210/'15, 210/'16-sent 5/14/15


GL!



SecretPoohLove said:


> Passed 5/16.  Yippee!!!


Welcome Home!

Welcome Home!



SomeImaginationHuh said:


> SomeImaginationHuh --- $140 - $14,847 - 100 - VGC - Apr - 0/'14, 82/'15, 100/'16 - sent 5/18


GL!



SomeImaginationHuh said:


> Not sure what I did there....anyways, my BCV contract is showing under BLT on the page one spreadsheets.  Thanks!!


Fixed! 



Lperd said:


> $101-$-32320-320-AUL-Aug-60/'13, 320/'14, 320/'15, 320/'16-sent 4/23, passed 5/18
> 
> This is our first DVC purchase and I was getting worried reading the latest posts of some of you still waiting 35+ days, but am very excited we just got word we passed today.
> 
> Thank you to the moderator maintaining this post - this information is so helpful.


Welcome Home! Enjoy all those points! 



okcarrie said:


> We passed today, 5/18.  Now on to the next wait.


Welcome Home!


----------



## jnjhuddle




----------



## crazydad123

Just heard back from the broker and we are very happy to be owners of Grand Californian points! Since we live in Arizona, that has been our home base at Disneyland Resort, even though we own SSR points. Now I won't have to jump so fast to nail down my reservation for the VGC when we need a Disney break.

Sweet!---$100-$10,000-100-VGC-March-70/'15, 100/'16-sent 5/2, passed 6/1

Now for estoppel!

Crazydad, June 1, 2015


----------



## ffwillie

ffwillie said:


> ffwillie --- $114-$18,240-160-BLT-Sept-11/'13, 160/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16 sent 5/6


Passed 6/1


----------



## finchy3

crazydad123 said:


> Just heard back from the broker and we are very happy to be owners of Grand Californian points! Since we live in Arizona, that has been our home base at Disneyland Resort, even though we own SSR points. Now I won't have to jump so fast to nail down my reservation for the VGC when we need a Disney break.
> 
> Sweet!---$100-$10,000-100-VGC-March-70/'15, 100/'16-sent 5/2, passed 6/1
> 
> Now for estoppel!
> 
> Crazydad, June 1, 2015


What a fantastic price! well done


----------



## To the honeypots

HookdonWDW said:


> Quick follow-up: We are still waiting for the results of ROFR.  Disney kicked it back because there were more 2014 points remaining on the contract than previously disclosed, so we had to sign another form (2 whole extra points! lol).  Hope that this means they are not going to exercise ROFR...



Ours got kicked back on Friday for a typo on the points as well.  Hopefully, they don't take yours.  Good luck!


----------



## SomeImaginationHuh

SomeImaginationHuh said:


> Found another good one for us:
> 
> SomeImaginationHuh --- $100 - $16,395 - 150 - BCV - Feb - 150/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16 - sent 5/5
> 
> Thanks!!



We passed ROFR today!  Yay!!  That's two for two


----------



## pangyal

crazydad123 said:


> Just heard back from the broker and we are very happy to be owners of Grand Californian points! Since we live in Arizona, that has been our home base at Disneyland Resort, even though we own SSR points. Now I won't have to jump so fast to nail down my reservation for the VGC when we need a Disney break.
> 
> Sweet!---$100-$10,000-100-VGC-March-70/'15, 100/'16-sent 5/2, passed 6/1
> 
> Now for estoppel!
> 
> Crazydad, June 1, 2015



Congratulations, I can't believe the price you got on that one!!!


----------



## SomeImaginationHuh

SomeImaginationHuh said:


> SomeImaginationHuh --- $140 - $14,847 - 100 - VGC - Apr - 0/'14, 82/'15, 100/'16 - sent 5/18
> 
> This was actually 2 (50) point contracts that they combined into 100 points, as they were same seller.  I just sent the contract this am, and received confirmation that the contracts had been sent to Disney this afternoon.  I guess they went on and sent them because I sent proof of mailing my deposit....Weird that it got sent to Disney the same day, right?  Not that I'm complaining



We actually cancelled this one.  We second-guessed ourselves, and cancelled.    Now, of course, we regret it.


----------



## pangyal

ffwillie said:


> Passed 6/1



Congratulations!!!


----------



## SomeImaginationHuh

crazydad123 said:


> Just heard back from the broker and we are very happy to be owners of Grand Californian points! Since we live in Arizona, that has been our home base at Disneyland Resort, even though we own SSR points. Now I won't have to jump so fast to nail down my reservation for the VGC when we need a Disney break.
> 
> Sweet!---$100-$10,000-100-VGC-March-70/'15, 100/'16-sent 5/2, passed 6/1
> 
> Now for estoppel!
> 
> Crazydad, June 1, 2015



Awesome!  Congrats!!



ffwillie said:


> Passed 6/1



Yay!  Congrats!!


----------



## pirate33

finchy3 said:


> What a fantastic price! well done



Indeed--wow!


----------



## that's nice

Page 42 complete


suebeelin said:


> Buyer pays $195 admin fee and $375 closing costs ($100 knocked off)....
> 
> Passed 5/18!! 31 days-but 4/17 was a Friday and maybe they got it late Friday and started reviewing on Monday, which then makes it only 29 days ....


Welcome Home!



davper said:


> davper---$83-$12,450-150-SSR-JUN-0/'13, 102/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 5/19, Waiting


Good Luck!



PrincessPiperMommy said:


> princesspipermommy---$77-$12,320-160-AKV-SEP-0/'13, 77/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-sent 5/6


Good Luck!



pangyal said:


> pangyal- ---$65-$16500 (buyer pays '15 MF/closing)-230-OKW-SEP-230/'13, 230/'14 (banked), 230/'15, 160/'16-sent 5/21


Good Luck!



lovelylady226 said:


> We passed!! I figured as much since we paid a premium per point for the small contract-but happy to be one step closer to closing!!


Welcome Home!



DVC Doctor said:


> $72-$16,056-200-SSR-Mar-193/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 4/20, ROFR 5/22


So sorry... I'm sure you will find a better deal out there that will pass. 



RebelSoul said:


> Cancelled.
> 
> DH is a CM. Since the seller just bought a bunch (like 10) contracts since late January this year and only had the above VWL contract a few shorts months, is using points, then selling (delayed closing)...just didn't feel right. Maybe not a big deal to most, but DH isn't willing to risk it being a CM.
> 
> Back to resales drawing board.


Noted!


----------



## roadtripper

roadtripper---$105-$15750-150-BCV-Feb-41/'15, 150/'16, 150/'17,-sent 5/5, passed 6/1


----------



## pirate33

pirate33-$70-$21,590-300-SSR-Dec-95/'15,300/'16/300/'17--sent 5/29

As someone else said, waiting for the next recession to buy any more...


----------



## djm08150

djm08150 - $70/pt - $19,250 - 275 - VWL - Oct - 56/2015, 275/2016 - Sent 6/4
So excited! Wish me luck!


----------



## pangyal

pangyal said:


> You guys, I'm back on this thread *again*. But it's all part of our master plan to take over DVC. Lol!
> 
> pangyal---$80- $13350 (buyer paying '15 MF and closing)- 150- VWL- Dec.- 0/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16 sent 5/7



So apparently the seller failed to mention that he went bankrupt and in fact did not have the paperwork ready to prove that this property could be sold and was not part of the bankruptcy .

Disney didn't bother to let the broker know this paperwork www missing until 27 days into ROFR. So now we will either give it a few days or cancel. I'm so sad.


----------



## pangyal

djm08150 said:


> djm08150 - $70/pt - $19,250 - 275 - VWL - Oct - 56/2015, 275/2016 - Sent 6/4
> So excited! Wish me luck!


Good luck, that's an awesome price for VWL!!!


----------



## georged1979

.


----------



## georged1979

pangyal said:


> So apparently the seller failed to mention that he went bankrupt and in fact did not have the paperwork ready to prove that this property could be sold and was not part of the bankruptcy .
> 
> Disney didn't bother to let the broker know this paperwork www missing until 27 days into ROFR. So now we will either give it a few days or cancel. I'm so sad.



That's terrible news. What is the seller's next step to push the sale on?


----------



## pangyal

georged1979 said:


> That's terrible news. What is the seller's next step to push the sale on?


My understanding is that he has to hear from his attorney to be able to give a rough estimate of the timeline needed to get the paperwork filed and go from there. The broker said either it will set us back a few weeks or "never close", but they are staying we can cancel anytime. If it wasn't just what we had been looking for, it would be a much easier decision! I'm going to give it until end of day on Monday and then give up, I think .


----------



## georged1979

pangyal said:


> My understanding is that he has to hear from his attorney to be able to give a rough estimate of the timeline needed to get the paperwork filed and go from there. The broker said either it will set us back a few weeks or "never close", but they are staying we can cancel anytime. If it wasn't just what we had been looking for, it would be a much easier decision! I'm going to give it until end of day on Monday and then give up, I think .



I understand. Best wishes on the whole thing. Craziness for sure.


----------



## Patrix

This is our first purchase of DVC, so we're anxiously waiting:

$127 - $20,320 - 160 - VGC - June - 0/'14, 29/'15, 160/'16 - sent 6/7


----------



## georged1979

Patrix said:


> This is our first purchase of DVC, so we're anxiously waiting:
> 
> $127 - $20,320 - 160 - VGC - June - 0/'14, 29/'15, 160/'16 - sent 6/7



Good luck with ROFR. May your wait be short.


----------



## ruzer28

Our first purchase too:

$118-$11,800 - 100 - BLT - Mar - 0/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16 - sent 6/8


----------



## pangyal

ruzer28 said:


> Our first purchase too:
> 
> $118-$11,800 - 100 - BLT - Mar - 0/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16 - sent 6/8



Best of luck !


----------



## pangyal

pangyal said:


> I should just pitch a tent on this thread and fire up the BBQ, because I am back here AGAIN.
> 
> This is the last one, though- we wanted to buy all of our four top picks at once so that we'd have our next thirty years of vacations sorted within the space of a year!
> 
> pangyal--- $115- $24645 (buyer pays '15 MF & closing)- 200- BLT- SEPT- 48/13, 200/14, 200/15, 200/16 Sent May 13



Yay! We are official BLT owners . Passed today!


----------



## PrincessPiperMommy

PrincessPiperMommy said:


> princesspipermommy---$77-$12,320-160-AKV-SEP-0/'13, 77/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16-sent 5/6, Waiting



Passed 6/1 (although the broker forgot to tell me till today lol)


----------



## that's nice

Page 43 updated



RebelSoul said:


> RebelSoul ---$62-$3,100 (seller pays '15 & '16 MF)-50-HHI-Mar-0/'15, 0/'16- sent 4/13 - PASSED 5/08


Welcome Home!



knobster said:


> knobster --- $115-$24644-200-BLT-Jun-0/14, 185/15, 200/16 - sent 5/23


GL!



knobster said:


> knobster --- $115-$24644-200-BLT-Jun-0/14, 185/15, 200/16 - sent 5/23


GL!



LonghornBelle said:


> LonghornBelle---$83-$12,450-150-BWV-Aug- 46/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 5/20


GL!



ITALIANANGLO69 said:


> $68-$7500-110-AKL-DEC- 0/'13-0/'14-110/'15 sent 5/25


GL!


----------



## that's nice

Page 44 updated



SomeImaginationHuh said:


> We passed!  So excited!!  And a little surprised!!


WElcome Home!



Boonesully said:


> Passed 5/26!


Welcome Home!


----------



## that's nice

Page 45 complete



daraweb said:


> YAHOOO!!!  We passed...got the email last night.  We are so excited!  ---passed 5/26


Welcome Home!



RebelSoul said:


> RebelSoul---$73-$21,900-300-VWL-Sept-0/'14, 0/'15, 300/'16-sent 5/29
> 
> Seller pays 2015 dues, closing 9/30. So happy we found another contract so quickly! Fingers crossed.


Good Luck!

Welcome Home!



pinklotusflower said:


> This is our first time and we’re already really excited just hoping it all goes through
> 
> Pinklotusflower -- $83 - $24900 – 300 – BWV – Dec – 220/14, 300/15, 300/16 sent 29/5


Good Luck!



Hogzilla said:


> Passed ROFR today.


Welcome Home!



DisneyKeepsUsYoung said:


> DisneyKeepsUsYoung---$85-$8500-100-SSR-Sept-46/'14 banked, 100/'15,100/'16, sent 5/20
> 
> We pay '15 MF and closing. I hope I did that right.


Good Luck!


----------



## that's nice

Page 46 updated



crazydad123 said:


> Just heard back from the broker and we are very happy to be owners of Grand Californian points! Since we live in Arizona, that has been our home base at Disneyland Resort, even though we own SSR points. Now I won't have to jump so fast to nail down my reservation for the VGC when we need a Disney break.
> 
> Sweet!---$100-$10,000-100-VGC-March-70/'15, 100/'16-sent 5/2, passed 6/1
> 
> Now for estoppel!
> 
> Crazydad, June 1, 2015


Welcome Home!



ffwillie said:


> Passed 6/1


Welcome Home!



SomeImaginationHuh said:


> We passed ROFR today!  Yay!!  That's two for two


Welcome Home!


roadtripper said:


> roadtripper---$105-$15750-150-BCV-Feb-41/'15, 150/'16, 150/'17,-sent 5/5, passed 6/1


Welcome Home!



pirate33 said:


> pirate33-$70-$21,590-300-SSR-Dec-95/'15,300/'16/300/'17--sent 5/29
> 
> As someone else said, waiting for the next recession to buy any more...


GL!



djm08150 said:


> djm08150 - $70/pt - $19,250 - 275 - VWL - Oct - 56/2015, 275/2016 - Sent 6/4


GL!


----------



## that's nice

Page 47.....



Patrix said:


> $127 - $20,320 - 160 - VGC - June - 0/'14, 29/'15, 160/'16 - sent 6/7


GL!



PrincessPiperMommy said:


> Passed 6/1 (although the broker forgot to tell me till today lol)


That was nice of them... Welcome Home!


----------



## davper

davper said:


> davper---$84-$12,600-160-VWL-OCT-0/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 5/12, waiting
> 
> Looking at past data for this year, 25 days is average response for Disney ROFR on VWL. With 17 and 30 being the fastest and longest.



Passed ROFR 6/8   This our first DVC purchase. I should hear next week on my other offer at SSR.


----------



## crazydad123

finchy3 said:


> What a fantastic price! well done


Just got through estoppel and received all the documents to sign yesterday. Very happy with the results!
Crazydad123


----------



## pangyal

crazydad123 said:


> Just got through estoppel and received all the documents to sign yesterday. Very happy with the results!
> Crazydad123


Yours was GCV, right? Is that why you got your closing documents so quickly? Lucky duck


----------



## Snurk71

pangyal said:


> Yay! We are official BLT owners . Passed today!



That was a sweet contact. Congratulations!


----------



## tararoo

First DVC purchase, fingers crossed! 

$84 - $4,769 - 50 - OKW - Aug - 50/'15, 50/'16 - sent 6/10


----------



## pangyal

tararoo said:


> First DVC purchase, fingers crossed!
> 
> $84 - $4,769 - 50 - OKW - Aug - 50/'15, 50/'16 - sent 6/10



Best of luck!


----------



## jessicaerv

Submitted for ROFR today, hope it comes back quick!

jessicaerv --- $125 - $31,250 - 250 - VGC -Aug - 134/'14, 172/'15, 250/'16 - sent 6/11


----------



## TexasErin

TexasErin- $125 - $25,000 - 200- VGC -June 66/'15, 200/'16 - sent 6/11

Does VGC still have to pass ROFR since they aren't doing any wait lists? I guess so since they still have people who have been on a waitlist??


----------



## HookdonWDW

Hookdonwdw---$70-$16,100-230-OKW-Feb- 14/'14, 230/'15, 230/'16-sent 03/31

Heard back this afternoon.  After Disney sent the contract back for clarification and addition of points, we have passed.  And we are getting 16/'14 points not 14


----------



## finchy3

TexasErin said:


> TexasErin- $125 - $25,000 - 200- VGC -June 72/'15, 200/'16 - sent 6/11
> 
> Does VGC still have to pass ROFR since they aren't doing any wait lists? I guess so since they still have people who have been on a waitlist??



Yes you still have to go through ROFR.


----------



## pangyal

HookdonWDW said:


> Hookdonwdw---$70-$16,100-230-OKW-Feb- 14/'14, 230/'15, 230/'16-sent 03/31
> 
> Heard back this afternoon.  After Disney sent the contract back for clarification and addition of points, we have passed.  And we are getting 16/'14 points not 14



Congratulations, great price!

Why did it take so long, out of curiosity? Did they ask Disney to speed through ROFR after the point clarification or no? Seems unfair to make you suffer through double the time!


----------



## HookdonWDW

The beginning was actually our fault.  We had multiple deaths in the family in a 3-week time period (unrelated events).  That slowed us down in getting the paperwork in.  Then, when Disney went to review the contract, the available points listed did not match the records, so they sent back a form that each party needed to return before they would review it for ROFR. Just glad that they decided to let it through!


----------



## MichaelV

michaelv- $106.50 - $17,040 - 160- BLT -Feb 0/'15, 160/'16 - sent 5/18 passed 6/12


----------



## Iamthequeen

Iamthequeen-$82;$16,400-AKL, April 200/15;200/16 sent 6/4


----------



## mommy123

$84  $12,600-BWV, August 8/2014 150/2015 150/2016. sent 5/18, passed 6/13


----------



## LonghornBelle

mommy123 said:


> $84  $12,600-BWV, August 8/2014 150/2015 150/2016. sent 5/18, passed 6/13


Congrats! Your post makes me hopeful yet nervous at the same time.


----------



## sgrap

sgrap----$140-$14,425-100-VGC-Dec-100/'15, 100/'16-sent 6/14


----------



## RaymOOOnd

Hey all, first-time poster here. DFi and I are hoping our first purchase goes through. Sent on 5/19 so I'm hoping to hear back any day now.

RaymOOOnd---$69-$13,800-200-AKV-Sep- 0/2015, 0/2016 - sent 5/19


----------



## pangyal

RaymOOOnd said:


> Hey all, first-time poster here. DFi and I are hoping our first purchase goes through. Sent on 5/19 so I'm hoping to hear back any day now.
> 
> RaymOOOnd---$69-$13,800-200-AKV-Sep- 0/2015, 0/2016 - sent 5/19



Good luck! Great price


----------



## that's nice

Page 47 complete...



davper said:


> Passed ROFR 6/8   This our first DVC purchase. I should hear next week on my other offer at SSR.





tararoo said:


> First DVC purchase, fingers crossed!
> 
> $84 - $4,769 - 50 - OKW - Aug - 50/'15, 50/'16 - sent 6/10


GL!



jessicaerv said:


> Submitted for ROFR today, hope it comes back quick!
> 
> jessicaerv --- $125 - $31,250 - 250 - VGC -Aug - 134/'14, 172/'15, 250/'16 - sent 6/11


GL!



TexasErin said:


> TexasErin- $125 - $25,000 - 200- VGC -June 66/'15, 200/'16 - sent 6/11
> 
> Does VGC still have to pass ROFR since they aren't doing any wait lists? I guess so since they still have people who have been on a waitlist??


GL!


----------



## that's nice

HookdonWDW said:


> Hookdonwdw---$70-$16,100-230-OKW-Feb- 14/'14, 230/'15, 230/'16-sent 03/31
> 
> Heard back this afternoon.  After Disney sent the contract back for clarification and addition of points, we have passed.  And we are getting 16/'14 points not 14


Welcome Home!



MichaelV said:


> michaelv- $106.50 - $17,040 - 160- BLT -Feb 0/'15, 160/'16 - sent 5/18 passed 6/12


Welcome Home!



Iamthequeen said:


> Iamthequeen-$82;$16,400-AKL, April 200/15;200/16 sent 6/4


GL!



mommy123 said:


> $84 $12,600-BWV, August 8/2014 150/2015 150/2016. sent 5/18, passed 6/13


Welcome Home!



sgrap said:


> sgrap----$140-$14,425-100-VGC-Dec-100/'15, 100/'16-sent 6/14


GL!



RaymOOOnd said:


> Hey all, first-time poster here. DFi and I are hoping our first purchase goes through. Sent on 5/19 so I'm hoping to hear back any day now.
> 
> RaymOOOnd---$69-$13,800-200-AKV-Sep- 0/2015, 0/2016 - sent 5/19


GL!


----------



## that's nice

Removed due to no response:

Disneybex---$90-$9,000-100-BCV-Aug- 0/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16-sent 03/31
Dalmationfan---$75-$15,000-200-SSR-Feb-0/'15, 200/'16-sent 3/7
Toniann966---$73.50-$14,700-200-SSR-Dec-0/'14, 200/'15-sent 3/7
azmermaid---$125-$16,418-120-VGC-Sep-0/'13, 0/'14, 259/'15, 16/'16-sent 4/6



		Code:
	

BCV    $90 Aug   100    $9,000       0       0    100   03/31   Disneybex
SSR    $75 Feb   200   $15,000       0       0    200   03/07   Dalmationfan
SSR    $73 Dec   200   $14,700       0       0    200   03/07   Toniann966
VGC   $125 Sep   120   $16,418       0       0    259   04/06   azmermaid


----------



## Cdqan

Cdqan---$77-$23,100-300-AKV-Jun-30/2015, 300/2016-Sent 5/28
Fingers Crossed!!


----------



## georged1979

Finally heard back from DVC today. Passed on my SSR contract. Yah.

I hope to close sometime late July. Seller has a tripped planned so its a little delayed. On to the estoppel thread 

georged1979---$67-$11,890-170-SSR-Mar- 0/'15, 170/'16, 170/'17 ,-sent 5/1, passed 6/15


----------



## georged1979

Cdqan said:


> Cdqan---$77-$23,100-300-AKV-Jun-30/2015, 300/2016-Sent 5/28
> Fingers Crossed!!


 
I have my fingers crossed with ya. Best of luck. My wait seemed sooooo long. Hopefully yours will be much shorter.


----------



## LonghornBelle

georged1979 said:


> Finally heard back from DVC today. Passed on my SSR contract. Yah.
> 
> I hope to close sometime late July. Seller has a tripped planned so its a little delayed. On to the estoppel thread
> 
> georged1979---$67-$11,890-170-SSR-Mar- 0/'15, 170/'16, 170/'17 ,-sent 5/1, passed 6/15



Congrats! How come it took you way more than 30 days to hear back regarding ROFR? 

I'm expecting to hear back some time this week...they sent mine in on 5/20.


----------



## georged1979

LonghornBelle said:


> Congrats! How come it took you way more than 30 days to hear back regarding ROFR?
> 
> I'm expecting to hear back some time this week...they sent mine in on 5/20.


 
Broker didn't say what the holdup was. I suspect its due to not being able to close until the end of July. Maybe DVD had some extra verification of points to do. I was definitely starting to get a little anxious. Thought i would have heard back the first couple days this month.


----------



## davper

davper said:


> davper---$83-$12,450-150-SSR-JUN-0/'13, 102/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 5/19, Waiting



Passed today 6/15

Woohoo, I am 2 for 2. My other passed last week.


----------



## To the honeypots

To the honeypots said:


> To the honeypots-- $94-- $7520--80--VWL --  Oct-- 7/14, 43/2015, 80/2016. Sent 5/18.



passed 6/15!


----------



## RaymOOOnd

RaymOOOnd said:


> Hey all, first-time poster here. DFi and I are hoping our first purchase goes through. Sent on 5/19 so I'm hoping to hear back any day now.
> 
> RaymOOOnd---$69-$13,800-200-AKV-Sep- 0/2015, 0/2016 - sent 5/19


 
Hmm...the recent posts make me wonder how long I'll be waiting. Due to a pending reservation I'm told my contract can't close until late October (!!)


----------



## Cdqan

RaymOOOnd said:


> Hmm...the recent posts make me wonder how long I'll be waiting. Due to a pending reservation I'm told my contract can't close until late October (!!)


 Hopefully you hear back soon! - yours seems to be the closest to my contract that is going through ROFR, so I'd be interested in how yours goes! Good luck!!


----------



## tcnjkid

Heard about ours today and we're very excited!

$67-- $17,956--268--SSR --Dec-- 0/2015, 268/2016. Sent 5/19.  Passed 6/16.


----------



## LonghornBelle

LonghornBelle said:


> LonghornBelle---$83-$12,450-150-BWV-Aug- 46/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 5/20
> 
> I'll be paying for 2015 annual maintenance fee. Sooooo nervous and anxious!




I thought I would've heard by now. Nothing yet. I'm getting so anxious. Did anybody else here use Fidelity Resales? I heard they were kinda slow when it comes to reporting back to you...


----------



## suebeelin

LonghornBelle said:


> I thought I would've heard by now. Nothing yet. I'm getting so anxious. Did anybody else here use Fidelity Resales? I heard they were kinda slow when it comes to reporting back to you...



Yes. Call them. Sharon left. She was a communicator. The others ? Not so much.


----------



## LonghornBelle

LonghornBelle said:


> LonghornBelle---$83-$12,450-150-BWV-Aug- 46/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 5/20




Just received a call from our broker, and Disney has waived ROFR! I'm incredibly excited!!!!!

LonghornBelle---$83-$12,450-150-BWV-Aug- 46/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 5/20, passed 6/17


----------



## Cdqan

LonghornBelle said:


> Just received a call from our broker, and Disney has waived ROFR! I'm incredibly excited!!!!!
> 
> LonghornBelle---$83-$12,450-150-BWV-Aug- 46/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 5/20, passed 6/17


 That is awesome Congrats!!!!


----------



## coastalhh

coastalhh- $87 -- $9,835 -100 -AKV- Aug- 0/'14 176/'15 (76 banked from'14) 100/'16 - Sent 6-5

Closing costs and 2015 fees included in total- paid by buyer

Sent 6-5-15   Waiting 

a little more than we planned on paying but it was the use year we needed/wanted and amount of points we wanted.


----------



## RaymOOOnd

RaymOOOnd said:


> Hey all, first-time poster here. DFi and I are hoping our first purchase goes through. Sent on 5/19 so I'm hoping to hear back any day now.
> 
> RaymOOOnd---$69-$13,800-200-AKV-Sep- 0/2015, 0/2016 - sent 5/19


 
Passed ROFR today!   

I definitely couldn't be any happier with the deal I found. We're very excited to be a part of the club!


----------



## Cdqan

RaymOOOnd said:


> Passed ROFR today!
> 
> I definitely couldn't be any happier with the deal I found. We're very excited to be a part of the club!



That is awesome!!! Congrats hopefully mine follows in a week or so. My AKL one was sent 5/28!


----------



## RaymOOOnd

Cdqan said:


> That is awesome!!! Congrats hopefully mine follows in a week or so. My AKL one was sent 5/28!



Thanks! Here's wishing you the best of luck


----------



## pangyal

Some great contracts passing today. Congrats everyone :-D!


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

DisneyKeepsUsYoung said:


> DisneyKeepsUsYoung---$85-$8500-100-SSR-Sept-46/'14 banked, 100/'15,100/'16, sent 5/20
> 
> We pay '15 MF and closing. I hope I did that right.



We passed!!! Notified yesterday 6/17. Just shy of 4 week wait!! Hope Next phase goes fast!!


----------



## knobster

knobster said:


> knobster --- $115-$24644-200-BLT-Jun-0/14, 185/15, 200/16 - sent 5/23



We just received notice that we passed, 6/18!


----------



## MouseyMin

knobster said:


> We just received notice that we passed, 6/18!


Let me be the first to say "Welcome Home"!!


----------



## knobster

MouseyMin said:


> Let me be the first to say "Welcome Home"!!


Thank you!


----------



## KingLouis

Our third and hopefully last contract for the foreseeable future...  Its crazy how much BLT contracts have jumped in price on resale over the 6 months!
KingLouis---$120-$12,000-100-BLT-Apr- 0/'15, 100/'16 - sent 6/14

Fingers Crossed!


----------



## wallygirl

We must be crazy  but here goes…

$105--$11285--100--BCV--Feb--10/2014, 100/2015, 100/2016. Sent 6/19.


----------



## Cdqan

Cdqan said:


> Cdqan---$77-$23,100-300-AKV-Jun-30/2015, 300/2016-Sent 5/28
> Fingers Crossed!!


Just heard that we passed ROFR today sent 5/28 passed 6/19. Not bad only 22 days!!! Now on to the next step and different board good luck everyone still waiting!


----------



## rstamm

$105-$13,125-125-VGC-AUG  no points till 2017 sent 5/26 passed today!

I pay MF 2016 and closing costs.


----------



## vitfamily

$85-$4,250-50-OKW-Dec-100/15-50/16 Sent 6/16
We pay closing and MF.


----------



## chris springer

First post, found out yesterday we passed hopefully closing will complete quickly!

$73-$19,710-270-OKW-Sep-74/'14, 270/'15, 270/'16-sent 5/26, passed 6/19


----------



## pangyal

chris springer said:


> First post, found out yesterday we passed hopefully closing will complete quickly!
> 
> $73-$19,710-270-OKW-Sep-74/'14, 270/'15, 270/'16-sent 5/26, passed 6/19



Awesome contract, congratulations and welcome !


----------



## lovin'fl

Just listed my AKV contract and it sold the day we were listing it (didn't even make it to the brokers page).  Papers were signed and sent back yesterday.  We bought it in 2013 for $66pp so we did well.  We are crediting the buyers $630 for 2016 annual dues since we used those points.
Here's the details: Lovin'fl---$80-$7,370-100-AKV-Aug- 0/'14, 25/'15, 0/'16-sent 6/22
I will post back when I find out the sent date (edited to add date).


----------



## pangyal

pangyal said:


> We couldn't resist this cheapo fully loaded OKW- we'll see if the Mouse agrees :
> 
> pangyal- ---$65-$16500 (buyer pays '15 MF/closing)-230-OKW-SEP-230/'13, 230/'14 (banked), 230/'15, 230/'16-sent 5/21



I'm surprised, but not complaining! This passed today


----------



## Cdqan

pangyal said:


> I'm surprised, but not complaining! This passed today


 That's awesome Congrats...Now onto the closing process.


----------



## RebelSoul

RebelSoul said:


> RebelSoul---$73-$21,900-300-VWL-Sept-0/'14, 0/'15, 300/'16-sent 5/29



Passed today. Yahoo! Such a good price, too.

Almost to my 1000 pt goal...going to be a couple years before we get that last 200 pt contract though.


----------



## kjenn

First post- just passed ROFR and excited!!

$59-$8850-150-HHI-June-150/15-150/16 Sent 5/20, passed 6/15


----------



## that's nice

Pg 49 complete



Cdqan said:


> Cdqan---$77-$23,100-300-AKV-Jun-30/2015, 300/2016-Sent 5/28
> Fingers Crossed!!


Added!



georged1979 said:


> Finally heard back from DVC today. Passed on my SSR contract. Yah.
> 
> I hope to close sometime late July. Seller has a tripped planned so its a little delayed. On to the estoppel thread
> 
> georged1979---$67-$11,890-170-SSR-Mar- 0/'15, 170/'16, 170/'17 ,-sent 5/1, passed 6/15


Welcome Home!



davper said:


> Passed today 6/15
> 
> Woohoo, I am 2 for 2. My other passed last week.


Welcome Home!



To the honeypots said:


> passed 6/15!


Welcome Home!



tcnjkid said:


> Heard about ours today and we're very excited!
> 
> $67-- $17,956--268--SSR --Dec-- 0/2015, 268/2016. Sent 5/19.  Passed 6/16.


Welcome Home!



LonghornBelle said:


> Just received a call from our broker, and Disney has waived ROFR! I'm incredibly excited!!!!!
> 
> LonghornBelle---$83-$12,450-150-BWV-Aug- 46/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 5/20, passed 6/17


Welcome Home!



coastalhh said:


> coastalhh- $87 -- $9,835 -100 -AKV- Aug- 0/'14 176/'15 (76 banked from'14) 100/'16 - Sent 6-5
> 
> Closing costs and 2015 fees included in total- paid by buyer
> 
> Sent 6-5-15   Waiting
> 
> a little more than we planned on paying but it was the use year we needed/wanted and amount of points we wanted.


Good Luck!



RaymOOOnd said:


> Passed ROFR today!
> 
> I definitely couldn't be any happier with the deal I found. We're very excited to be a part of the club!


Welcome Home!



DisneyKeepsUsYoung said:


> We passed!!! Notified yesterday 6/17. Just shy of 4 week wait!! Hope Next phase goes fast!!


Welcome Home!


knobster said:


> We just received notice that we passed, 6/18!


Welcome Home!



KingLouis said:


> Our third and hopefully last contract for the foreseeable future...  Its crazy how much BLT contracts have jumped in price on resale over the 6 months!
> KingLouis---$120-$12,000-100-BLT-Apr- 0/'15, 100/'16 - sent 6/14
> 
> Fingers Crossed!


Good Luck!



wallygirl said:


> We must be crazy  but here goes…
> 
> $105--$11285--100--BCV--Feb--10/2014, 100/2015, 100/2016. Sent 6/19.


Good Luck!



Cdqan said:


> Just heard that we passed ROFR today sent 5/28 passed 6/19. Not bad only 22 days!!! Now on to the next step and different board good luck everyone still waiting!


Welcome Home!


----------



## that's nice

rstamm said:


> $105-$13,125-125-VGC-AUG  no points till 2017 sent 5/26 passed today!
> 
> I pay MF 2016 and closing costs.


Welcome Home!



vitfamily said:


> $85-$4,250-50-OKW-Dec-100/15-50/16 Sent 6/16
> We pay closing and MF.


Good Luck!



chris springer said:


> First post, found out yesterday we passed hopefully closing will complete quickly!
> 
> $73-$19,710-270-OKW-Sep-74/'14, 270/'15, 270/'16-sent 5/26, passed 6/19


Welcome Home!


----------



## Laurenslo

$70-$10,955-150-OKW-Dec-0/'14, 0/'15, 150/'16-sent 5/27, passed 6/22

Just passed yesterday! So excited to call OKW home.


----------



## cmb5002

$80-$13,532.00-150-BWV-Dec-10/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16, 250/'16-sent 5/22, passed 6/23

Used Fidelity and they've been very nice to deal with thus far.  Seems like it took a little longer than other recent ones to pass ROFR, but I can't complain.  Still have plenty of time to get through closing and points loaded to schedule a September 2016 trip.


----------



## 3 Hobbits 2 Disney

$83-$9,960-120-SSR-Aug-120/'15, 120/'16-sent 6/23
We pay MF and closing. Grabbed it because it adds to our 200 Aug UY, making it easy to manage.  Going through TTS. 

EXCITED!


----------



## montrealdisneylovers

3 Hobbits 2 Disney said:


> $83-$9,960-120-SSR-Aug-120/'15, 120/'16-sent 6/23
> We pay MF and closing. Grabbed it because it adds to our 200 Aug UY, making it easy to manage.  Going through TTS.
> 
> EXCITED!



Good luck!!! I feel your excitement. Loooong 30 days ahead!!


----------



## pinklotusflower

$83-$24,900–300–BWV–Dec– 220/14, 300/15, 300/16, sent 05/29

we passed ROFR today


----------



## pangyal

pinklotusflower said:


> $83-$24,900–300–BWV–Dec– 220/14, 300/15, 300/16, sent 05/29
> 
> we passed ROFR today


Congrats! Great contract !


----------



## that's nice

pangyal said:


> I'm surprised, but not complaining! This passed today


Welcome Home!

What's the deal with your VWL contract or did I miss it?



RebelSoul said:


> Passed today. Yahoo! Such a good price, too.
> 
> Almost to my 1000 pt goal...going to be a couple years before we get that last 200 pt contract though.


Welcome Home!



kjenn said:


> First post- just passed ROFR and excited!!
> 
> $59-$8850-150-HHI-June-150/15-150/16 Sent 5/20, passed 6/15


Welcome Home!



Laurenslo said:


> $70-$10,955-150-OKW-Dec-0/'14, 0/'15, 150/'16-sent 5/27, passed 6/22
> 
> Just passed yesterday! So excited to call OKW home.


Welcome Home!



cmb5002 said:


> $80-$13,532.00-150-BWV-Dec-10/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16, 250/'16-sent 5/22, passed 6/23
> 
> Used Fidelity and they've been very nice to deal with thus far.  Seems like it took a little longer than other recent ones to pass ROFR, but I can't complain.  Still have plenty of time to get through closing and points loaded to schedule a September 2016 trip.


Welcome Home!



3 Hobbits 2 Disney said:


> $83-$9,960-120-SSR-Aug-120/'15, 120/'16-sent 6/23


Good Luck!



pinklotusflower said:


> $83-$24,900–300–BWV–Dec– 220/14, 300/15, 300/16, sent 05/29
> 
> we passed ROFR today


Welcome Home!


----------



## pangyal

that's nice said:


> Welcome Home!
> 
> What's the deal with your VWL contract or did I miss it?



That one was cancelled after five weeks due to the seller not having the necessary discharge papers in place to sell, which would have been nice to know going into it, ugh. 

Please replace with:

Pangyal- $80- $17500- VWL- Dec.- 200/14, 200/15, 200/16  buyer pays 2015 MF and closing

Thank you !


----------



## lovin'fl

Found out it was sent this past Monday.  I am the seller on this contract:
Lovin'fl---$80-$7,370-100-AKV-Aug- 0/'14, 25/'15, 0/'16-sent 6/22
I edited to add the date in my post above as well.


----------



## devious711

devious711---$69-$15,525-225-AKV-June-225/'15, 225/'16, 225/'17-sent 10/7, passed 10/28  *closed 4/30/2015*


----------



## that's nice

Pg 50 complete



pangyal said:


> That one was cancelled after five weeks due to the seller not having the necessary discharge papers in place to sell, which would have been nice to know going into it, ugh.
> 
> Please replace with:
> 
> Pangyal- $80- $17500- VWL- Dec.- 200/14, 200/15, 200/16  buyer pays 2015 MF and closing
> 
> Thank you !


Ahhh yes, I remember you writing something about this contract.

Added your new one... good luck! 



lovin'fl said:


> Found out it was sent this past Monday.  I am the seller on this contract:
> Lovin'fl---$80-$7,370-100-AKV-Aug- 0/'14, 25/'15, 0/'16-sent 6/22
> I edited to add the date in my post above as well.


Added!


----------



## jettagirl

Very excited to be able to post in this thread and even more excited because we passed today!  Here are the details:

jettagirl -- $109-$21,800-200-BLT- Sept 0/'14, 0/'15, 200/'16 - sent 5/30 passed 6/26


----------



## cindyears

cindyears---$82-$8605-100-SSR-Oct-0/15, 100/16-sent 6/24


----------



## Iamthequeen

Iamthequeen said:


> Iamthequeen-$82;$16,400-AKL, April 200/15;200/16 sent 6/4



Just heard that Disney waived ROFR!!!!


----------



## mtdewhead

mtdewhead---$67-$14,740-OKW-220-Sept- 0/'15, 220/'16, 220/17-sent 6/26/15

Fingers crossed!


----------



## mhite2289

mhite2289 -- $108-$35,329-320-BLT-April 242/'14, 320/'15, 320/'16 - sent 6/2, passed 6/29


----------



## pangyal

mhite2289 said:


> mhite2289 -- $108-$35,329-320-BLT-April 242/'14, 320/'15, 320/'16 - sent 6/2, passed 6/29


That is a GREAT contract for BLT!!! Congrats!


----------



## coastalhh

Iamthequeen said:


> Just heard that Disney waived ROFR!!!!



I was sent 6-5.  Hopefully I hear soon but with 4th of July looming I suspect no one is working the rest of this week


----------



## DisneyGirlFlorida

DisneyGirlFlorida --- $144-$17,280-120-VGF-June-120/'14, 120/'15, 120/'16 - sent 5/21, passed 6/15


----------



## that's nice

jettagirl said:


> Very excited to be able to post in this thread and even more excited because we passed today!  Here are the details:
> 
> jettagirl -- $109-$21,800-200-BLT- Sept 0/'14, 0/'15, 200/'16 - sent 5/30 passed 6/26


Welcome Home!



cindyears said:


> cindyears---$82-$8605-100-SSR-Oct-0/15, 100/16-sent 6/24


Good Luck!



Iamthequeen said:


> Just heard that Disney waived ROFR!!!!


Welcome Home!



mtdewhead said:


> mtdewhead---$67-$14,740-OKW-220-Sept- 0/'15, 220/'16, 220/17-sent 6/26/15
> 
> Fingers crossed!


Good Luck!



mhite2289 said:


> mhite2289 -- $108-$35,329-320-BLT-April 242/'14, 320/'15, 320/'16 - sent 6/2, passed 6/29


Welcome Home!



DisneyGirlFlorida said:


> DisneyGirlFlorida --- $144-$17,280-120-VGF-June-120/'14, 120/'15, 120/'16 - sent 5/21, passed 6/15


Welcome Home!


----------



## that's nice

Starting tomorrow, I will no longer be maintaining the NEW July-Dec 2015 ROFR thread. 

@3pletprincesses has volunteered to run the next 6 months. 

I will continue to update this thread with any contracts that were sent  or passed June 30, 2015 or before. If you have posted your sent contract in this thread, please let me know when you pass (or not) ROFR and I will continue to update the information. I will post link for the July-Dec thread once it is up. 

If you have a contract that is sent 7/1/15 or after please don't post that info here... It will not be added. 

Tim


----------



## pangyal

that's nice said:


> Starting tomorrow, I will no longer be maintaining the NEW July-Dec ROFR thread.
> 
> @3pletprincesses has volunteered to run the next 6 months.
> 
> I will continue to update this thread with any contracts that were sent June 30, 2015 or before. If you have posted your sent contract in this thread, please let me know when you pass (or not) ROFR and I will continue to update the information. I will post link for the July-Dec thread once it is up.
> 
> If you have a contract that is sent 7/1/15 or after please don't post that info here... It will not be added.
> 
> Tim



Thanks so very much for your hard work in maintaining this thread! It was invaluable to myself and I'm sure I speak for everyone else when I say that as well


----------



## wallygirl

that's nice said:


> Starting tomorrow, I will no longer be maintaining the NEW July-Dec ROFR thread.
> 
> @3pletprincesses has volunteered to run the next 6 months.
> 
> I will continue to update this thread with any contracts that were sent June 30, 2015 or before. If you have posted your sent contract in this thread, please let me know when you pass (or not) ROFR and I will continue to update the information. I will post link for the July-Dec thread once it is up.
> 
> If you have a contract that is sent 7/1/15 or after please don't post that info here... It will not be added.
> 
> Tim


This a great thread! Thank you for taking the time!


----------



## that's nice

pangyal said:


> Thanks so very much for your hard work in maintaining this thread! It was invaluable to myself and I'm sure I speak for everyone else when I say that as well


You're welcome! I've run it for the last 1 1/2 years. The previous ROFR threads we a great help in finding a good price for our DVC contract especially when I was making offers and a certain company wouldn't present them because they said they were too low. I saw what people were paying and what I felt was a deal for me but a fair price as well. 



wallygirl said:


> This a great thread! Thank you for taking the time!


You are welcome!


----------



## pinklotusflower

that's nice said:


> Starting tomorrow, I will no longer be maintaining the NEW July-Dec ROFR thread.
> 
> @3pletprincesses has volunteered to run the next 6 months.
> 
> I will continue to update this thread with any contracts that were sent June 30, 2015 or before. If you have posted your sent contract in this thread, please let me know when you pass (or not) ROFR and I will continue to update the information. I will post link for the July-Dec thread once it is up.
> 
> If you have a contract that is sent 7/1/15 or after please don't post that info here... It will not be added.
> 
> Tim



thanks for all your hard work, it made it easier for us to know what was a reasonable offer and what we were prepared to pay


----------



## djm08150

djm08150 said:


> djm08150 - $70/pt - $19,250 - 275 - VWL - Oct - 56/2015, 275/2016 - Sent 6/4
> So excited! Wish me luck!



Passed 6/29 !!!! Woohoo!!!! Thanks for all the positive energy!


----------



## pangyal

djm08150 said:


> Passed 6/29 !!!! Woohoo!!!! Thanks for all the positive energy!


Wow, that's an incredible price for VWL!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Tabologist

Hope it's not too late to join the party.

Tabologist---$81-$8,525-100-SSR-Dec- 21/'15, 100/'16-sent 6/22


----------



## tracylovesdisney

Addonitis finally got the best of us!

tracylovesdisney ---$84-$17,404-200-BWV-Aug-178/'15, 200/'16 - sent 6/16


----------



## pirate33

pirate33 said:


> pirate33-$70-$21,590-300-SSR-Dec-95/'15,300/'16/300/'17--sent 5/29



We have a new revised contract.  When the original went to Disney, it was discovered that most of the 2015 points were actually banked points.  So, we
have a revised contract where we pay MF only for a few 2015 points and got a slight accommodation on price, which resulted in an odd price per point as noted below.


pirate33-$69.33-$21,390-300-SSR-Dec-92/'14,2/'15,300/'16/300/'17--sent 6/26


----------



## that's nice

pinklotusflower said:


> thanks for all your hard work, it made it easier for us to know what was a reasonable offer and what we were prepared to pay


You are welcome!



djm08150 said:


> Passed 6/29 !!!! Woohoo!!!! Thanks for all the positive energy!


Welcome Home!



Tabologist said:


> Hope it's not too late to join the party.
> 
> Tabologist---$81-$8,525-100-SSR-Dec- 21/'15, 100/'16-sent 6/22


Good Luck!



tracylovesdisney said:


> Addonitis finally got the best of us!
> 
> tracylovesdisney ---$84-$17,404-200-BWV-Aug-178/'15, 200/'16 - sent 6/16


Good Luck!



pirate33 said:


> pirate33-$69.33-$21,390-300-SSR-Dec-92/'14,2/'15,300/'16/300/'17--sent 6/26


Good Luck!


----------



## 3pletprincesses

that's nice said:


> You are welcome!
> Welcome Home!
> Good Luck!


New thread has been started. Thank you for keeping this up to date for all of us


----------



## 3pletprincesses

Please update or add your information in new thread  

ROFR Thread 2015 July -December 2015


----------



## coastalhh

coastalhh said:


> coastalhh- $87 -- $9,835 -100 -AKV- Aug- 0/'14 176/'15 (76 banked from'14) 100/'16 - Sent 6-5
> 
> Closing costs and 2015 fees included in total- paid by buyer
> 
> Sent 6-5-15   Waiting
> 
> a little more than we planned on paying but it was the use year we needed/wanted and amount of points we wanted.



Passed 6-29


----------



## that's nice

coastalhh said:


> Passed 6-29


Welcome Home!


----------



## pangyal

pangyal said:


> That one was cancelled after five weeks due to the seller not having the necessary discharge papers in place to sell, which would have been nice to know going into it, ugh.
> 
> Please replace with:
> 
> Pangyal- $80- $17500- VWL- Dec.- 200/14, 200/15, 200/16  buyer pays 2015 MF and closing
> 
> Thank you !



This passed today


----------



## that's nice

pangyal said:


> This passed today


Welcome Home!


----------



## gandyeye

gandyeye-$84-$22680-270-BWV-OCT-86/'14, 270/'15, 270/'16-sent 6/22, taken 7/13


----------



## gandyeye

gandyeye-$102-$27810-270-BCV-OCT-270/'14, 270/'15, 270/'16-sent 7/21


----------



## LetsGoToo

I have one more that I’m late posting:

$65-$11,246-150-OKW-Apr-150/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15, 150/'16-sent 3/17, passed 4/13

Thanks so much for keeping the list!!


----------

